# Heads up, I saw a bargain here! (list place) - thread 2



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Heads up, part 2...


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Let me start it off then... *Seiko 5 Sports SNZF47 Men's Watch*

Newegg has a Shell Shocker deal for this guy, I googled and it is usually about $135. When the time hits it will show up on this page: Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, HDTVs, Digital Cameras and More! *










*DESCRIPTION: 
Black Dial 
Strong Luminous Hands and Markers
Day and Date display at 3 o'clock position
Stainless Steel Case
See Through Case Back
Crown at 3 o'clock position which is used to adjust the hour and minutes hands and the calendar 
Solid Stainless Steel Bracelet with Push Button Clasp
Seiko Signature on the Bracelet Clasp

Features:
Seiko 5 Sports Series
Water Resistance 100m (10bar)
Automatic Movement
23 Jewels

Approximate measurements:
Case diameter: 45mm (with crown)
Case diameter: 41mm (without crown)


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

It has been listed for $88


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

An Orient with a power reserve indicator for $59.99, there are 6 left as of this post Orient CFD00001D Men's Blue Face Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Power Reserve
Orient CFD00001D


----------



## ashirian (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey all, just a heads up for those who may be looking for a New Black Mako on rubber for the 50% off of retail like it used to be. Perfect if one you have suffered major damage or you no longer own one and you miss it. If you plan on swimming on upcoming summer, you may consider one. I'm tempted myself.... must.... resist....








img borrowed. Looks great on black bands.

Here's the specs from retail.
CEM65004B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

Here's the sale with 50% off $89.00
Orient Men's Automatic Watch CEM65004B


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

Another Newegg Shell Shocker coming up at 4:00pm EST on the Seiko SNZG13 Newegg.com - Shell Shocker Deal. Exclusive Jaw Dropping Savings on PC Components and Electronics.
Seiko SNZG13


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

It will be $79 and free shipping. Excellent deal.



hooligan said:


> Another Newegg Shell Shocker coming up at 4:00pm EST on the Seiko SNZG13 Newegg.com - Shell Shocker Deal. Exclusive Jaw Dropping Savings on PC Components and Electronics.
> Seiko SNZG13


----------



## amanzi (Dec 29, 2011)

1saleaday.com is having a woot-off sort of sale today, only with watches:
Watch Daily Deal, 1 Sale A Day


----------



## Funkyman (Oct 22, 2011)

SharkStores - Seiko SNZF47 Neo Monster 5 Collection Sports Edition 23 Jewel Automatic Movement Black Dial Exhibition Caseback 100M Mens Watch

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/good-deal-monster-red-black-$99-692872.html

Credit goes to JoeTritrium.


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

Funkyman said:


> SharkStores - Seiko SNZF47 Neo Monster 5 Collection Sports Edition 23 Jewel Automatic Movement Black Dial Exhibition Caseback 100M Mens Watch
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/good-deal-monster-red-black-%2499-692872.html
> 
> Credit goes to JoeTritrium.


Last week you could have bought one for $88! But $99 is still a good deal though.


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Well known watch in the Orient world, awesome lume (as good as the Seiko Monsters - really):

*Case Material:* Stainless Steel *
Case Dimension:* 41 mm *
Movement:* Automatic *
Features:* Rotating Bezel 
*Calendar:* Date, Day *
Dial:* Black *
Crystal:* Mineral
*Band Material:* Stainless Steel

link: Orient EM65008B Men's Ray Stainless Steel Black Dial Automatic Dive Watch | Discount Watch Store

Picture of mine....









Lume next to monster...


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for the comparison shot above cck! How does the lume last compared to the Monster? Tony


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

TONY M said:


> Thank you for the comparison shot above cck! How does the lume last compared to the Monster? Tony


I have never looked closely at it, but casual observation is the same. Others report the same. It is really good Imho.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

The Seiko SNZF47 Black/Red Baby Monster is on sale again at Ashford for $89 for those of you who may have missed the past sales. Enter coupon, SDSPORT89 to get the special price. 
Seiko 5 Sports SNZF47 Men's Watch | Ashford.com







Image borrowed from post above.


----------



## ashirian (Mar 17, 2012)

ChronoShark has Seiko SNZF15 "Baby Sumo"/Sea-urchin with pepsi bezel for $106 + shipping with the coupon code (woot3)
SharkStores - Seiko SNZF15 'Sea Urchin' 5 Collection Sports Edition 23 Jewel Automatic Movement Black Dial Exhibition Caseback 100M Mens Watch














Courtesy of monster watches

I have Seiko5 with a Seiko 7S36 movement and I found it more accurate than my Monster with 7S26. The 7S36 is about +15 seconds a day and I find little faster movement to be way more useful than the slower movement. At least with a slightly faster movement, you can time better with getting to the destination few seconds before or right on time than be late.

This deal supposed to end Monday midnight.


----------



## kentucky_smith (Jan 17, 2012)

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day

JOma has a Seiko SSB013 quartz chrono for $69.


----------



## Hoozah (May 18, 2012)

Darn it, made me buy my first Seiko!

Thanks Hooligan for posting this bargain.



hooligan said:


> The Seiko SNZF47 Black/Red Baby Monster is on sale again at Ashford for $89 for those of you who may have missed the past sales. Enter coupon, SDSPORT89 to get the special price.
> Seiko 5 Sports SNZF47 Men's Watch | Ashford.com
> 
> View attachment 721428
> Image borrowed from post above.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hamilton Men's Khaki IV Watch for 173.80 from Ashford:

Hamilton H68481533-IV | Ashford.com

Don't know if this will qualify as a bargain, but I sure think it is as I've never seen it so cheap before...


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

JomaDeals has a Reliance by Croton Blue Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch on for $17.99 until midnight. Not a bad looking watch but I resisted! Deal of the day.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Watch repair tool kit - $4.99, today only. Deals.Woot : One Community, Every Deal (SM)


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Deal of the day on Amazon. Nice looking watch with three different straps:

Amazon.com: Nautica Men's N19586G Telescope Multifunction Analog Watch Box Set: Watches


----------



## CallmeDave (Aug 5, 2011)

Great thread! I feel sorry for my wallet already.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Saw this on Snoops:
*PULSAR TECH GEAR ALTIMETER/BAROMETER DIGITAL MEN'S WATCH
[PS7001]
* Condition: Brand New
Retail Price: $235.00
*You Save: $175.01*

*Shnoop Price:*
*$59.99*








francobollo


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Joma Shop deal of the day: Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Mens Watch 241282Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Mens Watch 241282








MSRP 525.00 Sale price 179.99 USD


----------



## fairfield (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks. Just bought this Victorinox.


----------



## ashirian (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, here's a nice Citizen Skyhawk for sale. I saw one in an AD and it feels very substantial and rugged with the good weight. As you may know it's an Eco-Drive so it'll never need a battery, you just leave it outside of the box and it'll absorb the light to power the watch and other functions.

So if you've been jonsing for Skyhawk for a while or trying to think of what to get to your father for father's day, maybe this is it!















MRSP:$650 
Amazon:$487.50Amazon.com: Citizen Men's JY0000-53E Eco-Drive Skyhawk A-T Watch: Citizen: Watches
JS:$312
Citizen Skyhawk A-T Stainless Steel Chronograph Atomic Mens Watch JY0000-53E

The display in action
Citizen Skyhawk A-T JY0000-53E View 2 - YouTube


----------



## ny_pete (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh man the Blue Angels version is foxy...










Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T Mens Watch JY0050-55L


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

This OM and watchadoo and should have sold by now:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/f-s;...utomatic-watchadoo-band-only-$160-706562.html

I'd have it if I didn't already have one, and was in the USA.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Wenger Watch DOD (WENGER WATCH DOD - The Watch Deal of the Day - Swiss Army Victorinox Men's Dive Master 500M Watch 241040) has a fantastic deal on a Victorinox Dive Master 500.
Actually it's a steal.
francobollo

*$132.04*
+ $7.95 S/H
Left: 16 hours 38 min
Age: 7 hours 21 min

Swiss Army Victorinox Dive Master500M


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Neo Monster $99 today only.

SharkStores - Watches


----------



## Hoozah (May 18, 2012)

Another Neo Monster deal($99 + SH) @ Sharkstores. But this time, much more attractive mini OM!

View attachment 743687


----------



## technoweil (Jan 26, 2012)

Hoozah said:


> Another Neo Monster deal($99 + SH) @ Sharkstores. But this time, much more attractive mini OM!
> 
> View attachment 743687


Not a super great deal though; Amazon has the same for $112 (w/o SH if you use slow shipping as I think that's above the cutoff...). Still both good prices, just saying don't necessarily run out and buy it cus either deal is too good to pass up.


----------



## ashirian (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's a diver casio for $28 if anyone wants a nice beater watch.
Pennywise.biz

Arnold Approved!



























$50+ in amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Casio-AMW320D-9EV-Ana-Digi-Alarm-Chronograph/dp/B000GB1R5K


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey buddy, I already have a thread with this same name I've had it for 3 years. What gives?


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

James Haury said:


> Hey buddy, I already have a thread with this same name I've had it for 3 years. What gives?


One of the moderators closed the original one because it was too long, and started this new one.


----------



## pobega (Feb 26, 2012)

Not to mention it went way off the rails with people posting images of non sale items and having back and forths making it of little use to those actually seeking a deal. just sayin.


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

pobega said:


> Not to mention it went way off the rails with people posting images of non sale items and having back and forths making it *of little use to those actually seeking a deal*. just sayin.











Pot, kettle, black.

Just sayin.

:roll:

:-d


----------



## T-Dot (Jun 25, 2012)

The Seiko SNZG13 is $79 at Ashford.com after you apply code AFFSPORTS79.

http://www.ashford.com/watches/seiko/5-sports-automatic/SNZG13.pid


----------



## hoodyear (Jul 3, 2012)

TruGlo Denali Tritium Watches

A couple of tritium watches for $100-$120. Can't speak to quality, but the comments seem to be mostly positive.

View attachment 754407


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

hoodyear said:


> TruGlo Denali Tritium Watches
> 
> A couple of tritium watches for $100-$120. Can't speak to quality, but the comments seem to be mostly positive.
> 
> View attachment 754407


The same watches can be had here for almost half the price:

Buy.com - Truglo Watch Switchback 3-Hand Tritium Watch, Black


----------



## hoodyear (Jul 3, 2012)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> The same watches can be had here for almost half the price:
> 
> Buy.com - Truglo Watch Switchback 3-Hand Tritium Watch, Black


Good call. Have you been able to find the chronograph for less? It's quite a bit more on Amazon: Amazon.com: Truglo Watch Denali Chronograh Tritium Watch, Black: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## -andrew- (Jul 4, 2012)

Same deal on amazon


----------



## Too Far From Home (Jul 4, 2012)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> The same watches can be had here for almost half the price:
> 
> Buy.com - Truglo Watch Switchback 3-Hand Tritium Watch, Black


The watches from Woot and Buy.com are two different models. I pulled the trigger on the Denali from Woot because of the tritium on the seconds hand and I like the looks of the watch more than the other model.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

hoodyear said:


> Good call. Have you been able to find the chronograph for less? It's quite a bit more on Amazon: Amazon.com: Truglo Watch Denali Chronograh Tritium Watch, Black: Sports & Outdoors


I thought I saw the chrono on buy.com this morning too, but must've been wrong as it's not there now.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Too Far From Home said:


> The watches from Woot and Buy.com are two different models. I pulled the trigger on the Denali from Woot because of the tritium on the seconds hand and I like the looks of the watch more than the other model.


Yes, you're quite right. I hadn't noticed the differences before, I guess because I'm not in the market for a tritium. I once was, but decided I couldn't abide a steadily diminishing luminosity (half life of tritium is too short for me). Buy.com shows a model number but woot does not. Maybe one or other of the photos is wrong, who knows? Woot's version is on leather and buy.com's has a (rotating?) bezel, besides the seconds hand difference.


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

Joma's DoD is a blue Alpnach








While I'm not personally in the market for one, Victorinox quality and a Valjoux 7750 movement is tremendous value for money at the listed $575


----------



## Frankentime (Jun 12, 2012)

For those that don't mind possibly having to tinker with their watches, Joma's got some open box deals:

Seiko Chronograph SSB037 for $79.99:









Discontinued Victorinox Maverick II for $275:


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Shnoops has this Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS on sale.
It's the first time I've seen it under $200.00.
francobollo

Shnoop
*$198.00*
+ Free S/H
Left: 23 hours 21 min
Age: 38 min

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Chrono Classic XLS Watch 241282


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

francobollo said:


> Shnoops has this Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS on sale.
> It's the first time I've seen it under $200.00.
> francobollo
> 
> ...


Jomashop had this for less a few weeks ago. Check back a bunch of posts. It is not that cheap now though. 
Joma Shop deal of the day: Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Mens Watch 241282*Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Mens Watch 241282









MSRP 525.00 Sale price 179.99 USD*


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

djkay said:


> Jomashop had this for less a few weeks ago. Check back a bunch of posts. *
> It is not that cheap now though.*


Nice to see that the thread has a new Moderator.
francobollo


----------



## hoodyear (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.discountwatchstore.com/Pulsar-PT3035-Mens-Oversized-Quartz-Stainless-Steel-Black-Dial-Chronograph-Watch_p_29470.html

Not a bad looking chronograph for 59 USD. *13 hours remaining.

*Edit: Here's a fit pic.*
*


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

Orange Monster SKX781K3 on sale at World of Watches (not an AD) for $155.80. http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...&promotion_code=CBD112837111260372&rid=google 
They have those make an offer links that come up on their page I low balled them to see what they would come back with and they responded with $152 so you may want to try for a little less if you get the opportunity.
image borrowed from World of Watches


----------



## neillcurrie (Jun 13, 2012)

For $59 shipped, I doubt you can beat the specs. I bought 2 of them!!
Helix Okto Men's Chronograph with Rubber Strap-2 Colors | eBay


Swiss-Made Precision Quartz Movement
Chronograph with screw-in pushers for added water resistant
Luminous Hands and hour markers
Unidirectional Rotating Bezel
300 meters/ 990 feet water resistant
Ultra-Comfortable Polyurethane Strap fits a wrist 8 inches
Choice of Light Blue or Yellow-Green


----------



## aramis109 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just an FYI, as I don't want to be accused of being the new thread Moderator  but links to eBay auctions are verboten.


----------



## Frankentime (Jun 12, 2012)

aramis109 said:


> Just an FYI, as I don't want to be accused of being the new thread Moderator  but links to eBay auctions are verboten.


interesting. Is there a particular reason why? I would think a thread on 'deals' wouldn't be limiting like that.

The only rules I found on the subject state:


> *6*. Linking to live auctions is permitted for discussion purposes only. Links to incorrect, misleading or fraudulent auctions are also permitted, provided that the sole intention is to warn other members. Links posted by the seller will be treated as sales posts and immediately deleted. There is a special eBay forum to announce your eBay auctions.


as long as the poster isn't the seller, I'd guess that it's okay, since this is a thread discussing deals we find.


----------



## jbbutts (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, I think you can post eBay links in this thread. It's about deals we find...and no one would post "I found a deal on eBay...but you have to go look for it!"


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Shnoops has a great DOD on the Casio Classic Diver.
francobollo 

*$27.99* + *Free S/H*


Casio Men's AMW 320D-9EV Ana-Digi Alarm Chronograph Dive Watch


----------



## Flashpoint (Jul 8, 2012)

Since we're posting Helix deals on eBay, I picked this exact model from this dealer about a week ago. Very well made and a bit different then a lot of stuff out there.









TIMEX HELIX HX390-02M10S Men's Diver Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## hoodyear (Jul 3, 2012)

Another Casio ana-digi for $28 for the next 12 hours.

Pennywise.biz


----------



## WorldsFair1904 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sold out as of 3:00 p.m. Central Time US


----------



## Nate b (Jul 16, 2012)

Joma shop has tissot prs516 for $388 (the automatic non chronograph bracelet version). I think that's a good price!


----------



## bootzilla (Feb 21, 2010)

hoodyear said:


> Another Casio ana-digi for $28 for the next 12 hours.
> 
> Pennywise.biz


Grrr! I had known the black one was about to go one sale for the same price, I would have gotten that one, instead. Still happy to score the gold-dial one on shnoops, though...


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

*Tissot Heritage Visodate for 388.70 That is about 100.00 less than most places.**
​







*


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

Seiko SNZF15 Sea Urchin at SharkStores for *$99 + shipping* SharkStores - Seiko SNZF15 'Sea Urchin' 5 Collection Sports Edition 23 Jewel Automatic Movement Black Dial Exhibition Caseback 100M Mens Watch
imaged borrowed from SharkStores website
Seiko SNZF15 Sea Urchin


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Dual watch winder $38.99 today only: JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

Newegg has a Seiko Chrono for $69.00:

Newegg.com - Seiko Chronograph SSB015 Men's Watch


----------



## hoodyear (Jul 3, 2012)

Use the code SUMMER10 at checkout for an extra 10% off.



hooligan said:


> Seiko SNZF15 Sea Urchin at SharkStores for *$99 + shipping* SharkStores - Seiko SNZF15 'Sea Urchin' 5 Collection Sports Edition 23 Jewel Automatic Movement Black Dial Exhibition Caseback 100M Mens Watch
> imaged borrowed from SharkStores website
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ogewo (Jul 16, 2006)

hoodyear said:


> Use the code SUMMER10 at checkout for an extra 10% off.


There's a few more deals in their clearance section, including Neo Monster for 89 (before coupon): SharkStores - Summer Clearance Boutique


----------



## Too Far From Home (Jul 4, 2012)

ogewo said:


> There's a few more deals in their clearance section, including Neo Monster for 89 (before coupon): SharkStores - Summer Clearance Boutique


Thanks...I picked up a green SNK805 for my son.


----------



## Too Far From Home (Jul 4, 2012)

Joomashop has the smaller 37mm Seiko 5s with the canvas straps on sale now for $60.00 including shipping.


----------



## littlevu (Jun 6, 2012)

Swatch Rebel range in different colours. 41mm, 7 thick and 28g weight. Day/date, 30m WR and 20mm rubber srap (quite comfortable)
$52.10
Swatch SUOM702 Unisex Warm Grey Rebel Rubber Strap Swiss Watch









They also have an Orient (white or Black), 21 Jewel auto, 38mm, 11 thick, power reserve indicator at 12, approx 40hrs, 50m WR and 19mm bracelet $64.75
Orient CFD00001W Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Power Reserve Indicator









Always send them an offer, if it's reasonable than you may pick up a cheap watch cheaper!


----------



## Defiant4Ever (Dec 28, 2011)

Just ordered º£Å¸±í SEA-GULL M306S ¿ì°ÚÈÕÀú¾.µäÐÍºÅ È«ÐÂ¸Ö´ø ÏÄÈÕÒ»ÏÄ-ÌÔ±¦Íø via Taobao | Taobao Agent | buy from taobao with taobao english version shopping guide.

For delivery to Aus will be about $212 (incl. purchase, agent's fee and deliveries, domestic and international). Well-known Sea-gull suppliers have it for $260 and $329, that's with leather not stainless steel strap.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

*Ashford promo codes*

Thought the readers in this thread might be able to help me with when/where new promo codes are released from Ashford?

Do the email them to their newsletter list directly, or do you just "find" them on coupon list websites?

I missed their last one on a Seiko SNZG13 (drat)


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*

Orient CFD00001D with power reserve indicator $55 from an AD http://www.discountwatchstore.com/product.asp?itemid=26121
Orient CFD00001D


----------



## hoodyear (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*

J Crew has a couple 18mm NATO straps for $7 if you use the code SHOPNOW at checkout. I have a few and they're decent quality.

Striped watch strap - accessories - Men's new arrivals - J.Crew


----------



## DaddioDan (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*

Lurker here and long time SlickDeals member. Just saw this on Amazon and thought it was worth mentioning here before there.

Casio Men's GA100-1A1 Black Resin Quartz Watch with Black Dial - $74 shipped with Prime (only 4 left)
Amazon.com: Casio Men's GA100-1A1 Black Resin Quartz Watch with Black Dial: Casio: Watches


----------



## texasgunrunner (Dec 24, 2008)

hooligan said:


> Orient CFD00001D with power reserve indicator $55 from an AD http://www.discountwatchstore.com/product.asp?itemid=26121
> Orient CFD00001D


I saw that one. I've heard nothin but praise on the forums for
all watches Orient, but how does this one stack up?

Sent from my iPhone to the interwebs and straight to your brain using Tapatalk


----------



## joey1320 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sottomarino Orca on eBay for $35 shipped from Precision Time. Just do a quick search for it. Just bought one.

Here's the description from their site.
http://precisiontimeco.com/watches/sottomarino-italia-watches/sottomarino-italia-orca-sm60210-a.html

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stfraw (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*



DaddioDan said:


> Lurker here and long time SlickDeals member. Just saw this on Amazon and thought it was worth mentioning here before there.
> 
> *Casio Men's GA100-1A1 Black Resin Quartz Watch with Black Dial - $74 shipped with Prime (only 4 left)*
> 
> ...


No more $74, now it's $99...


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*

blingdaily has a VSA Airboss GMT with what looks to be an ETA 289x movement for $300 today.

ETA 2893 GMT (I think) and AR coated sapphire with an internally rotating bezel and 100M WR for better than the price of a basic ETA 2824 watch... 43mm x 12mm height.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*

While I'm not a fan, it may interest those looking for a fun watch.
LongIsland have this Android Radar watch (w/ Seagull auto mvmt) at 45 bucks ...








Island Watch - Affordable Quality Timepieces Online


----------



## Tw200 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*

eBay Daily Deals has the Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic for what looks to be a decent price

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Mens Watch - Multiple Colors | eBay


----------



## Strout (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*

So glad I found this thread!


----------



## scada (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*



Strout said:


> So glad I found this thread!


You are now, but eventually you will come to hate it because it is so difficult to say no.


----------



## hoodyear (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*

Maratac composite watch straps just $6 each at countycomm.

CountyComm - Maratac? Stitched Composite Watch Bands


----------



## TJKong (Oct 6, 2009)

The Victorinox store in the Westfarms Mall (West Hartford, CT) is closing. 50% off all watches (VSA, Swatch). Lots of Dive Master 500's and a good selection of others. Unfortunately not a lot of the 2012 models.


----------



## T-Dot (Jun 25, 2012)

The Blue Mako is finally down to a reasonable price on Amazon for $107. I havent seen it this low in awhile (I pulled the trigger on one)

Orient Men's CEM65002D 'Blue Mako' Automatic Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

T-Dot said:


> The Blue Mako is finally down to a reasonable price on Amazon for $107. I havent seen it this low in awhile (I pulled the trigger on one)
> 
> Orient Men's CEM65002D 'Blue Mako' Automatic Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


Also at DiscountWatchStore for the same price. Amazon charges sales tax for New York deliveries, Discount doesn't.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*



hoodyear said:


> Maratac composite watch straps just $6 each at countycomm.
> 
> CountyComm - Maratac? Stitched Composite Watch Bands


Seems like a great price but with the $9.95 shipping it's almost $16. That deflated my enthusiasm a bit. Though they only charge that much for shipping, and no more, for up to 33 straps, I checked. At 34 straps it jumps up to $14.95 for shipping the whole lot.

Also, the minimum order is $19.00. So you must order at least four of these straps. If you like them, great. Of course you could order other items to make up the difference. They have a lot of interesting stuff.


----------



## hoodyear (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*



Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> Seems like a great price but with the $9.95 shipping it's almost $16. That deflated my enthusiasm a bit. Though they only charge that much for shipping, and no more, for up to 33 straps, I checked. At 34 straps it jumps up to $14.95 for shipping the whole lot.
> 
> Also, the minimum order is $19.00. So you must order at least four of these straps. If you like them, great. Of course you could order other items to make up the difference. They have a lot of interesting stuff.


Good call. I did order other stuff so I didn't realize there was a minimum, but like you said, lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## DaddioDan (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*

*DEAD: Seiko Men's SNK809 Seiko 5 Automatic Black Canvas Strap Watch - $54.15 shipped @ Amazon*

Seiko Men's SNK809 Seiko 5 Automatic Black Canvas Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## hoodyear (Jul 3, 2012)

This is back up on Sharkstores, for $96 with coupon code *WOOT3*.

This is a great watch. I think it challenges the Mako as _the_ entry level diver. Lacks a screw down crown but I think it makes up for it with better styling. Photos scarcely do it justice.

Incidentally, my experience with Sharkstores is that you have to hound them to send off your purchase or they'll sit on it for no apparent reason. (I emailed them after a week or so, and they shipped it the next morning.)



hooligan said:


> Seiko SNZF15 Sea Urchin at SharkStores for *$99 + shipping* SharkStores - Seiko SNZF15 'Sea Urchin' 5 Collection Sports Edition 23 Jewel Automatic Movement Black Dial Exhibition Caseback 100M Mens Watch
> imaged borrowed from SharkStores website
> Seiko SNZF15 Sea Urchin


----------



## CallmeDave (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys great deal going on. 25% Suunto cores at REI going on today till labor day I think. I got one.


----------



## Flashpoint (Jul 8, 2012)

Seiko Blue Dial Chronograph


----------



## Flashpoint (Jul 8, 2012)

Android AD527BKL Octopuz


----------



## leland (Jun 13, 2011)

MrWatch.com has 10% off with coupon code *MWML10.

*I'm considering an SKX007K2, but we'll see whether I pull the trigger. Encouragement kinda welcome


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Yugster - Today's Deal

One of the best looking Seiko 5's available IMO, the black and gold FFF for under 100 bucks is a steal. Great to mod too.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Amuthini said:


> Yugster - Today's Deal
> 
> One of the best looking Seiko 5's available IMO, the black and gold FFF for under 100 bucks is a steal. Great to mod too.


Yeah, and today 10watches.com has just made available the Black Bay homage rose gold hands. So hands $28, bezel $22, and dial $35 plus watch for $100. Still would need a black strap tho.

Geez, I haven't assembled my FFF yet, so ...... Do I really need another homage?.....I could swap the display back on the SNZ with my OM (that would be cool).....It's only money....Ahhh....


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

leland said:


> MrWatch.com has 10% off with coupon code *MWML10.
> 
> *I'm considering an SKX007K2, but we'll see whether I pull the trigger. Encouragement kinda welcome


Hmm.. $227 less 10% is still pricey. In April got one from Mr. Watch for $140. OTOH, I don't have a Time Machine.
Encouragement...one of my favorites - get the watch at some point. (You will need to contour the rubber band in boiling water.)


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Amuthini said:


> Yugster - Today's Deal
> 
> One of the best looking Seiko 5's available IMO, the black and gold FFF for under 100 bucks is a steal. Great to mod too.


Put in coupon code "FreeYugBuck" to get another $1.00 off. So $98.97 and free shipping.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guys,

I really need to take a break from buying watches...but how am I supposed to do so when shnoop.com has a hand-wound swiss (Unitas/ETA 6497) with AR coated sapphire crystal and a fantastic bracelet for only $250? Oh and did I mention that it's Victorinox ?!? I only hope she isn't too big for my 6.75" wrist! If so, my lucky brother gets ANOTHER swiss mechanical from me...


----------



## medicus2013 (Mar 9, 2011)

nm4710 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I really need to take a break from buying watches...but how am I supposed to do so when shnoop.com has a hand-wound swiss (Unitas/ETA 6497) with AR coated sapphire crystal and a fantastic bracelet for only $250? Oh and did I mention that it's Victorinox ?!? I only hope she isn't too big for my 6.75" wrist! If so, my lucky brother gets ANOTHER swiss mechanical from me...
> View attachment 803917


I pulled the trigger on this deal as well. I love the look, 100m water resistance with exhibition back, and beefy bracelet and excellent reviews on amazon. This was not in the budget though....
I do wish it had a crown guard though...that big crown sticking out of that lovely Swiss movement makes me a bit nervous


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Men's SALE Watches - Huge discounts on designer watches - WATCH SHOP.com™


----------



## Dr.Fu Manchu (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome Tissot. idk if eBay is allowed but here:

Men's Tissot Watch Stainless Steel | eBay


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

Saw this Android Octopuz today at the Android site. It's the lowest price I've seen for this model. It has a Miyota automatic movement, screw down crown, an internal rotating bezel, and it's good for 20atm. Shark stores is selling a quartz version for $59 but that one is only good for 10atm and doesn't have a screw down crown. (plus it's a quartz)


----------



## Dr.Fu Manchu (Aug 10, 2011)

Кварц Quartz Calendar Day Date Russian Soviet Union USSR Wrist Watch Rare | eBay

Nice Russian watch.


----------



## xringshutr (Jan 11, 2012)

Better jump quick! Deep Blue Sun Diver and Pro-Tac's on the Bay. Brand new.....buy it now. Best prices I have ever seen. Hopefully they are legit. I got a blue Pro-Tac!!

deep blue diver watch | eBay


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Casio G-Shock Solar G2300, bought one here, came in mint condition, no signs of wear, I submitted an offer of just under 50 (49.50) and the seller accepted. Pretty good value, great watch for the price !
Casio Watch G2300-9V Men's Black G-Shock World Time Tough Solar watch | eBay


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

Seiko 5 Sport (SNZF15) blue and red dial for $80.43 with free shipping. Who knows how long that price will last because Amazon seems to raise prices as more people view the item.

Seiko Men's SNZF15 Seiko 5 Automatic Blue Dial Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## jbbutts (Feb 13, 2012)

J.W. said:


> Seiko 5 Sport (SNZF15) blue and red dial for $80.43 with free shipping. Who knows how long that price will last because Amazon seems to raise prices as more people view the item.
> 
> Seiko Men's SNZF15 Seiko 5 Automatic Blue Dial Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


This watch was $100 bucks two days ago...glad I didn't buy it then!


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

hooligan said:


> An Orient with a power reserve indicator for $59.99, there are 6 left as of this post Orient CFD00001D Men's Blue Face Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Power Reserve
> Orient CFD00001D


Thanks for the tip-off. I clicked on the link more in hope than expectation (as it was posted back in May) and was very pleased to see than not only is it still available but it's actually only $49.66 now so I have snapped one up.


----------



## Rimsky (Jun 14, 2012)

Victorinox 241194, Valjoux 7750 for $519. Victorinox Swiss Army Alpnach Mens Watch 241194


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

As I continue to look for a good deal on an Orange Monster, I keep finding other Seikos on sale. Here is a Bue Seiko 5, SNK807K2 for $69.99 with free shipping on Yugster.

Yugster - Today's Watch


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sale


----------



## blanding (Aug 1, 2012)

Pocketwatch!

FMD Silver-Tone Dial Brass Pocket Watch ZRT15014F9 | eBay


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

blanding said:


> Pocketwatch!
> 
> FMD Silver-Tone Dial Brass Pocket Watch ZRT15014F9 | eBay


LOL, I'd classify that as a paperweight, but to each their own!!!


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Swiss Legend Conqueror for $89.99 over at yugster. Not my style but I've seen a few users post wrist shots of it lately so I figure some of you may find this appealing ;-).
Yugster - Today's Watch


----------



## mb0893 (Aug 2, 2012)

Victorinox Men's Alliance Watch on Stainless Steel Bracelet - $100 on eBay (3 left!)

Swiss Army 24657 Men's Alliance Watch | eBay


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Seiko 5 on nylon/canvas straps for £39.42 on watchhub.com with free shipping!

http://watchhubs.com/en/military/249-seiko-military-nylon-band-mens-snk807k2-snk807.html

I've ordered the blue one (too good an offer to turn down), but they have the other colours at the same price. I also got an additional 5% off using voucher code 5PERCENTOFF. Should be £37 well spent from everything I've read about them on here.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

jon_huskisson said:


> Seiko 5 on nylon/canvas straps for £39.42 on watchhub.com with free shipping!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-2-a-686727-8.html
> 
> I've ordered the blue one (too good an offer to turn down), but they have the other colours at the same price. I also got an additional 5% off using voucher code 5PERCENTOFF. Should be £37 well spent from everything I've read about them on here.


I am getting an invalid thread msg.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> I am getting an invalid thread msg.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry - I managed to post the link to this thread rather than the watch! In my defence it was early. I've edited the post now so it should have the correct link.


----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)

jon_huskisson said:


> Seiko 5 on nylon/canvas straps for £39.42 on watchhub.com with free shipping!
> 
> Seiko Military Nylon Band Mens SNK807K2 SNK807
> 
> I've ordered the blue one (too good an offer to turn down), but they have the other colours at the same price. I also got an additional 5% off using voucher code F5PERCENTOF. Should be £37 well spent from everything I've read about them on here.


Thanks for the heads up! Have ordered a Series 5 with metal strap. Although took a gamble by opting for free shipping - Indian Portal Service is err... tempramental to say the least (but keeping my fingers crossed).

Shall surely update if it gets delivered to me!

@fatehbajwa: Hoping you'd know (due to your vast exposure to international shipping), the watch i've ordered is roughly 3.5k inr, would it attract any customs duty? Thanks in advance!


----------



## WatchHubs (May 24, 2012)

puneet said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Have ordered a Series 5 with metal strap. Although took a gamble by opting for free shipping - Indian Portal Service is err... tempramental to say the least (but keeping my fingers crossed).
> 
> Shall surely update if it gets delivered to me!
> 
> @fatehbajwa: Hoping you'd know (due to your vast exposure to international shipping), the watch i've ordered is roughly 3.5k inr, would it attract any customs duty? Thanks in advance!


Hi Puneet,

India's customs will only hold parcel value over US$100. And as you live in around New Delhi, the customs there is more efficient than the one in Mumbai, normally delivery is quite smooth.

Hope you like the watch.


----------



## phuongn7990 (Sep 16, 2012)

What kind of strap is that on this watch? I really like it.


----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)

WatchHubs said:


> Hi Puneet,
> 
> India's customs will only hold parcel value over US$100. And as you live in around New Delhi, the customs there is more efficient than the one in Mumbai, normally delivery is quite smooth.
> 
> Hope you like the watch.


That's reassuring to know, thanks for the information.

Hope to receive the watch soon.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Groupon Goods is selling 6 Timex watches for $17 each. After a $5 coupon and CA taxes, I picked up this Timex T2N650 for my son for $12.87.


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

If the link is okay, here's the Groupon. I got (and am waiting for) the same watch as above, only on the red/ gray strap. 
Timex Weekender Watches for Men and Women Deal of the Day | Groupon Abilene, TX
I had a $15 off coupon, so I was going to get it for $2...but I accidentally clicked on the ladies watch. By the time I had switched back, the coupon was gone! Grr! Still though, $17 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to alert you guys to what *seems* like a pretty darned good deal on a Pulsar Kinetic PAR149 quartz watch on RockBottomFitness.com.

You can pick up the watch for $45.44 + $6.99 shipping. A quick search turned up the lowest price currently as $99.00 on Amazon.com.

If you use coupon code: ROCKHEADSROCK you can get an extra 5% off.

Here's the link: Pulsar Kinetic PAR149 Watch by Pulsar - Mens Fitness Watches
I bought one. The way I see it, can't really go wrong for $50. I've been looking for a new workout watch anyway, so I figured what the heck?


----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)

WatchHubs said:


> Hi Puneet,
> 
> India's customs will only hold parcel value over US$100. And as you live in around New Delhi, the customs there is more efficient than the one in Mumbai, normally delivery is quite smooth.
> 
> Hope you like the watch.


I received the watch today - much sooner than expected, and it sailed through customs without any duty! Thanks for a smooth transaction WatchHubs. 

Love the classic styling and it sits pretty well on my thin wrists. Here's a quick pic i took using my mobile phone:


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

puneet said:


> I received the watch today - much sooner than expected, and it sailed through customs without any duty! Thanks for a smooth transaction WatchHubs.
> 
> Love the classic styling and it sits pretty well on my thin wrists. Here's a quick pic i took using my mobile phone:
> 
> View attachment 827495


Nice.
Why not start your own thread?
francobollo


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Seiko Orange Mini-Monster for $95:

SharkStores - Watches


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

puneet said:


> I received the watch today - much sooner than expected, and it sailed through customs without any duty! Thanks for a smooth transaction WatchHubs.
> 
> Love the classic styling and it sits pretty well on my thin wrists. Here's a quick pic i took using my mobile phone:
> 
> View attachment 827495


Congrats Puneet, nice looking watch :-!


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice-looking square-cased Pulsar chronograph on BlingDaily for just $30.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*

Chr. Ward Belisama Automatic Ladies Watches - A rare breed&#8230;



> You can see the entire range on the Christopher Ward Website here. The Belisama Ladies Automatic watch range is currently available for Pre Order with expected delivery to be Mid October.
> We don't usually do this but, just prior to publishing this article on the Christopher Ward Belisama Range we received a surprise email from Christopher Ward offering our readers a 20% discount across the entire ladies range including the Belisama by using the Code *WOMEN20* but only until *midnight Sunday 7[SUP]th[/SUP] October 2012*. Bringing the cost of owning a Belisama Automatic between £479.20 and £1,000.00.


Discount on ladies' range from CW.


----------



## Flashpoint (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Ashford promo codes*

The closest I could find this watch selling for was still $110 more then Sharkstores current price.


----------



## humanboy (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi

I've just bought a blue Seiko SNZH53K1 from Sean at Monkeyswag Buy Cheap Casio Watches and Cheap Seiko Watches for Sale | Timex 80 Watches | UK | Monkey Swag
The watch is the basis for the Fifty Five Fathoms mod that I'm possibly not going to do as I love the watch just the way it is.

The watch was £119 + £6.70p+p. This was by far the cheapest I've found for the watch in the UK. Plus on his site there's also the SNZH51, SNZH55 and SNZH57 for roughly the same price.

Cheers
David


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Found in the Dive Forum:

http://www.amazon.com/Orient-SEL030...d-Wind/dp/B005HZU5BC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Not quite as low as in July or August but still cheaper than other sites.


----------



## imachucas (May 30, 2010)

Citizen V said:


> Found in the Dive Forum:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Orient-SEL030...d-Wind/dp/B005HZU5BC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> Not quite as low as in July or August but still cheaper than other sites.


I bought that one for $287 at the time i posted de link


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> Found in the Dive Forum:
> 
> Orient Men's SEL03001B M-Force Automatic and Hand-Wind Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> Not quite as low as in July or August but still cheaper than other sites.


For that much money you'd think you'd get a sapphire crystal, instead it's only mineral.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Ouch. I like those Orients, but I thought they were still going for closer to $300.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I posted it too late . At the time it was first posted and when I had posted it, it was around $280. Looks like the price increased just today.


----------



## shaff1101 (Sep 28, 2012)

I bought for 290 on Thursday. When I received it there was a tag along with it that said sapphire on it.


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> For that much money you'd think you'd get a sapphire crystal, instead it's only mineral.


Don't know if true or not but I read somewhere that mineral is better than sapphire for dive watches. Perhaps mineral is stronger than sapphire even though it scratches easier.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

TheCeladon said:


> Don't know if true or not but I read somewhere that mineral is better than sapphire for dive watches. Perhaps mineral is stronger than sapphire even though it scratches easier.


I am pretty sure most higher-end dive watches use sapphire.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

12 Seiko watches starting at $69
Seiko Men's Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon Abilene, TX


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

A fun Timex Expedition for $39 at Chronoshark.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

TheCeladon said:


> Don't know if true or not but I read somewhere that mineral is better than sapphire for dive watches. Perhaps mineral is stronger than sapphire even though it scratches easier.


Seiko explained their reasoning for using mineral rather than sapphire in some of their more affordable dive watches like the Prospex line:
http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,273.0.html

IIRC, Hardlex (mineral) has better cost-performance because the costs of making thick sapphire crystals w/o imperfections can be expensive.


----------



## imachucas (May 30, 2010)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> For that much money you'd think you'd get a sapphire crystal, instead it's only mineral.


Finally arrived, by de way it's sapphire













Amazon should update this info


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

$30 for a Pulsar Submariner-type watch:


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT $435.10 at Ashford Hamilton H77555735 | Ashford.com


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Use code BLINGNEWS3 for another $3 off. They charge shipping and tax (at least in NY).



LesserBlackDog said:


> $30 for a Pulsar Submariner-type watch:
> 
> View attachment 849059


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Orient ER27006B, simple black face, silver batons, cheap $80

Orient ER27006B Men's Symphony Black Dial Leather Strap Mechanical Automatic Watch


----------



## ogewo (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice price on a well-featured little Casio AW81D-7AV ana-digi: Shnoop.com - Deal of the day! Daily deal Everyday! 1-Day Sale! - $15 shipped with code Slickshnoop1


----------



## FishAye (Oct 10, 2008)

It looks like Precision Time has the Sottomarino Orcas on sale again for $39.99 shipped. They usually close the auction quickly.

Sottomarino Orca 100 Meter Dive Watch with High Polish Case | eBay


----------



## shaff1101 (Sep 28, 2012)

ORIENT M FORCE BLACK $280 AT AMAZON


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

$79 for a Seiko 5 Sports at Chronoshark.


----------



## nwdave (Feb 26, 2012)

Buy.com has a Suunto Core in a couple colors for $169.99.

Buy.com - Suunto Core Outdoor Watch Sahara Yellow&


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

Helix Diver "Okto," see former reviews, specs and pics on WUS, $59.00 w/ free shipping. Limited to one band choice, but you can mod that very quickly, looks like eight (8) are left at this price. Got mine!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

CW has a 10% off discount code: mag10

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Groupon Deal on Timex watches*

Timex Men's, Women's, and Unisex Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon Abilene, TX


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

JDF1013 said:


> Helix Diver "Okto," see former reviews, specs and pics on WUS, $59.00 w/ free shipping. Limited to one band choice, but you can mod that very quickly, looks like eight (8) are left at this price. Got mine!


----------



## pprut (Oct 23, 2012)

Sea-gull M170S now $205 from Times International. The owner is also the e-bay seller trusthonestman who is a reputable sea-gull seller on ebay.

Sea-Gull M170S Flywheel Day Date Automatic Designer Watch Seagull


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Heads up, I saw a bargain here! Woman's auto DiscountWatchStore*

Need an affordable small woman's automatic? Woman's Orient automatic from DiscountWatchStore. Group deal, only today. $80.00

Orient NR1Q005W Women's Charlene White Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Watch









Its 31mm so one of the few watches for the smaller wristed.


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Groupon Deal on Timex watches*

VSA Men's Classic Infantry Vintage Mechanical Watch $379 (other sites $100+ more)

Men's Classic Infantry Vintage Mechanical Watch | Ashford.com


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Groupon Deal on Timex watches*

Deep Blue has anniversary prices again! Link


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Groupon Deal on Timex watches*

ARTEGO watches has cut prices for the last remaining Artego 500m $350shipped

WATCHES


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Groupon Deal on Timex watches*

Immersion 7232 Raptor Collection Ocean Blue Dial Stainless Steel Rubber Strap 200M Diver Mens Watch$55.00 - Link
Coupon code "3DEALNEWS3" cuts it to *$52*


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

J.W. said:


> As I continue to look for a good deal on an Orange Monster, I keep finding other Seikos on sale. Here is a Bue Seiko 5, SNK807K2 for $69.99 with free shipping on Yugster.
> 
> Yugster - Today's Watch


This place does have great deals! I just purchased another Seiko from here for only $70.00 thanks...


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Groupon Deal on Timex watches*

Brand Spankin new Nighthawks from Amazon for $177. Best price I have seen ever on them, so I snagged one. Need something to hold me over until my Typhoon is ready.

Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E Eco-Drive Nighthawk Stainless Steel Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Groupon Deal on Timex watches*



vbluep51 said:


> ARTEGO watches has cut prices for the last remaining Artego 500m $350shipped
> 
> WATCHES


ARTEGO watches has cut prices for the last remaining Artego 500m $350 shipped. 
Thanks for the heads up just bought the deal of the year for a dive watch at 500m!


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

mike120 said:


> Brand Spankin new Nighthawks from Amazon for $177. Best price I have seen ever on them, so I snagged one. Need something to hold me over until my Typhoon is ready.
> 
> Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E Eco-Drive Nighthawk Stainless Steel Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


Nice find! Too bad I have one already. I remember about a year ago JomaDeals had it for $175 and it sold out within a couple hours. Hopefully some folks who've been eyeing it can grab one up before they're gone (Or Amazon changes their price.....again).


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Heads up, I saw a bargain here! Amazon Casio GW2310 $65 - thread 2*

Amazon.com has the Casio G-shock Solar/Atomic GW2310 for $65.00 . Medium size, basic features. Seems like the lowest Amazon price to date.

Casio Men's GW2310-1 G-Shock Solar Atomic Digital Sports Watch: Watches: Amazon.com









( It's on my current short list with a red G7900 )


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Groupon Deal on Timex watches*

me too tahnks!



WatchDialOrange said:


> ARTEGO watches has cut prices for the last remaining Artego 500m $350 shipped.
> Thanks for the heads up just bought the deal of the year for a dive watch at 500m!


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Groupon Deal on Timex watches*

Android Emprise with Seiko movement. $122.00
Link: press here.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

JDF1013 said:


> Android Emprise with Seiko movement. $122.00
> Link: press here.


They look good but 55mm case? Does it go on your wrist or are you supposed to hang it on the wall?


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

hawkeye86 said:


> They look good but 55mm case? Does it go on your wrist or are you supposed to hang it on the wall?


...not quite.


----------



## anbu (Feb 8, 2012)

Saw this on SD. 
Men's Professional AirBoss Mach 6 Watch | Ashford.com

VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY
Men's Professional AirBoss Mach 6 Watch $599. Don't know if it's a good deal but it has a 7753 movement.


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

anbu said:


> Saw this on SD.
> Men's Professional AirBoss Mach 6 Watch | Ashford.com
> 
> VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY
> Men's Professional AirBoss Mach 6 Watch $599. Don't know if it's a good deal but it has a 7753 movement.


Yes thats a crazy good price. If I didnt own the same watch with black dial id jump on it...one of the nicest made watches ive come across.

Note this model they sell may only say "Swiss Army" on the dial and not Victorinox. Reason being is that they only started putting Victorinox on the dials not too long ago. When Ashord had the black dial version for 899 I called and checked and it didnt say Victorinox on the dial so I bought one somewhere else for 1k that did. Not a big deal but I just wanted newest version otherwise they are identical..


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

I got this Bulova Precisionist for $89, got an extra 10% off using the many online codes for Ashford. I think thats a pretty good deal for a high accuracy quartz with a unique smooth sweeping hand movement.

Bulova Precisionist 96B129 Men's Watch | Ashford.com


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Amuthini said:


> I got this Bulova Precisionist for $89, got an extra 10% off using the many online codes for Ashford. I think thats a pretty good deal for a high accuracy quartz with a unique smooth sweeping hand movement.
> 
> Bulova Precisionist 96B129 Men's Watch | Ashford.com


Nice looking watch. Pity it's 44mm otherwise I might have been tempted.


----------



## fungo45 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ashford is selling two models of the Bulova Precisionist watches for cheap. These are the Claremont models. 

The black dial with stainless steel bracelet is $99
http://www.ashford.com/watches/bu...96B129.pid

The brown dial with brown leather bad is $89 after promo code AFFPRECISIONIST89
http://www.ashford.com/watches/bu...96B128.pid


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Christopher Ward has a sale for this weekend. 15% off if you use "mega15".

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## k-man84 (Jan 16, 2010)

good Groupon for Timex weekender:

Men's Timex Weekender Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon Abilene, TX


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

k-man84 said:


> good Groupon for Timex weekender:
> 
> Men's Timex Weekender Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon Abilene, TX


Decided that it was time to get one of these. Luckily we're visiting my parents in Florida in a few weeks so I can have it shipped there (shipping to Canada wasn't an option).


----------



## Lemaniac40 (Oct 10, 2008)

fungo45 said:


> Ashford is selling two models of the Bulova Precisionist watches for cheap. These are the Claremont models.
> 
> The black dial with stainless steel bracelet is $99
> http://www.ashford.com/watches/bu...96B129.pid
> ...


nice!


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

A few different Protreks and G-Shocks on Woot:

Genuine Casio Watches


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Some decent prices on a few VSAs on Woot...
Merry Watches To All!


----------



## stayready (Oct 13, 2012)

just picked up a seiko 5 canvas strap (SNK809K2) over at jomadeals for 49.99 + 5.00 shipping







Beige, Black, Green or Blue available JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day i also grabbed their 16 piece watch repair kit for 8.28. Jomadeals.com - watch repair kit 001 - Deal of the Day


----------



## BJR (Aug 11, 2012)

Seiko SNDC99 for $115 on Sharkstores

SharkStores - Watches


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jomashop has some Hamiltons on sale through sometime Tuesday. Handwind Khaki under $240, Thinomatic under $500, etc. From having tracked the prices of some of these watches, it does look like a genuine sale.


----------



## Jeffnv (Mar 27, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Jomashop has some Hamiltons on sale through sometime Tuesday. Handwind Khaki under $240, Thinomatic under $500, etc. From having tracked the prices of some of these watches, it does look like a genuine sale.


Great find!!! Just ordered my first new watch in 9 months!


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

1saleaday.com has some VSA watches on sale today. I've never ordered a watch from them, but I've ordered about 10 other things from them and never had any issues (other than at times slow delivery, but I've been spoiled by Amazon Prime)
Three men's models and five women's models, all quartz (at least for the men's; I didn't look at the women's very closely). The page says they are "New" condition and come in original "Retail" packaging, with "Original Manufacturer" warranty (which seems to be 3 years, but I am not positive). They are all about 60% (several hundred dollars) off MSRP, and roughly $40-60 less than I could find on Amazon.
$230: Model 241288








$220: Model 241324








$160: Model 241363


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

For anyone near a Time Factory Watch Outlet, they've got some pretty screaming discounts on their automatics and reissues. I was in the shop at the Premier Outlets in Cypress, TX today and picked up the following: 

Timex T2M515 automatic w/open heart, power reserve, day, screw down crown, for $52.49 (MSRP $175)
Timex T2N293 automatic w/month, day, year, and sun/moon, for $63 (MSRP $210)
Timex T2N394 1970's reissue quartz for $37.49 (MSRP $125)

And to top it off, they also took 10% off the total. Before tax was $138 for all three. 

They also had discounts on the Intelligent Quartz lines, too, if that's your thing.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Orient EM6500BB Men's Ray Black Dial Urethane Rubber Strap Automatic Dive Watch

Good price for an orient ray.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

A bit late but CW is having their after-Christmas sale:
Preview

Many of their nearly-new watches have already been sold, such as all their C60s.


----------



## bena87 (Mar 9, 2010)

Braun watch for $120. (20%	off)
Braun Classic Analog (Ships 1/11) - Cool Material
Use promo code: Gizmodo20
By the way, coupon is good for the whole cool material site. And check out gizmodo, thanks to them for the promo.


----------



## sdedalus83 (Dec 16, 2012)

Colder said:


> For anyone near a Time Factory Watch Outlet, they've got some pretty screaming discounts on their automatics and reissues. I was in the shop at the Premier Outlets in Cypress, TX today and picked up the following:
> 
> Timex T2M515 automatic w/open heart, power reserve, day, screw down crown, for $52.49 (MSRP $175)


Hopefully they still have this one when I go in tomorrow. Seems like a sweet watch.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> A bit late but CW is having their after-Christmas sale:
> Preview
> 
> Many of their nearly-new watches have already been sold, such as all their C60s.


After reading some threads on their forum, it seems CW reserves some sale stock for when the sale actually goes public (preview sale now). So even if you don't see the watch you want in the nearly-new section, you should check back on Jan 1st.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Glycine Incursore Big Date for $588 shipped. I think this has the ETA 2896 movement.

vente-privee


----------



## nightfall_sgp (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Groupon Deal on Timex watches*

Hi everyone. My first post here.

I think this is a bargain - Corum 277-933-06-V793-AB12 Watch | Ashford.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Groupon Deal on Timex watches*



nightfall_sgp said:


> Hi everyone. My first post here.
> 
> I think this is a bargain - Corum 277-933-06-V793-AB12 Watch | Ashford.com


Ashford has lots of great deals on Corums. I like the Leap Second and Split Second models.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I was at the Time Factory store in Ellenton, FL after Christmas and also picked up the T2N293.
With 70% off all their automatics, it was a hard deal to pass up!



Colder said:


> For anyone near a Time Factory Watch Outlet, they've got some pretty screaming discounts on their automatics and reissues. I was in the shop at the Premier Outlets in Cypress, TX today and picked up the following:
> 
> Timex T2M515 automatic w/open heart, power reserve, day, screw down crown, for $52.49 (MSRP $175)
> Timex T2N293 automatic w/month, day, year, and sun/moon, for $63 (MSRP $210)
> ...


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

sdedalus83 said:


> Hopefully they still have this one when I go in tomorrow. Seems like a sweet watch.


I've realized it's quite thick. I now jokingly call it my hockey-puck watch.


----------



## k-man84 (Jan 16, 2010)

awesome deal on freestlye watches $10 each. i got 2

Freestyle Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

k-man84 said:


> awesome deal on freestlye watches $10 each. i got 2
> 
> Freestyle Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


Awesome!! Thanks for the head's up! :-!


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

For the Android fans, here is a nice AD596BRG orange dial for $105 USD. Not sure if that is a great price but it seems pretty good for a Sea-gull movt.


----------



## k-man84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Another great Groupon deal...$14 timex Retro

Timex Retro 80 Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


----------



## Broadsword (Dec 15, 2006)

I've been eyeballing this for the last week, but I prefer chrono style watches.

Anyway, it seems hard to beat a Seiko Kinetic Titanium bracelet watch and a sapphire crystal for only $256 US! |>
Seiko Men's SKA483 Kinetic Titanium Bracelet Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

Not to bad looking either!

-Broadsword


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for this. I just bought a Charlotte for my wife. $72!











Citizen V said:


> A bit late but CW is having their after-Christmas sale:
> Preview
> 
> Many of their nearly-new watches have already been sold, such as all their C60s.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Amazon has the Luminox 3051 for $164.79, next closest price is $205.99 which is pretty much the Amazon low for this watch. The only catch is that it is presently back ordered and won't be in stock again until 1/12/13. Since it isn't in stock, the Amazon listing shows a higher price, just follow this link and select the Amazon.com option in the Right colum under "More Buying Choices" to put it in your cart.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon Warehouse Deals has some good prices if you look through the inventory. Look at the descriptions though. Some of the watches have damage, but others only have damage to the package.
Warehouse Deals @ Amazon.com: Watches - Warehouse Deals

This Orient looks like a particularly good deal for $125.
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Orient Men's CFD0E001W Millenium 40-Hour Power Reserve Indicator Watch


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deals has some good prices if you look through the inventory. Look at the descriptions though. Some of the watches have damage, but others only have damage to the package.
> Warehouse Deals @ Amazon.com: Watches - Warehouse Deals
> 
> This Orient looks like a particularly good deal for $125.
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Orient Men's CFD0E001W Millenium 40-Hour Power Reserve Indicator Watch


That seems a little high, unless it has sapphire and I didn't notice.

I think the best deal going on there now is this Hamilton Jazzmaster for $350:
Hamilton Men's H32515535 Jazzmaster Black Dial Watch: Warehouse Deals: Amazon.com


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

Ayreonaut said:


> Thanks for this. I just bought a Charlotte for my wife. $72!
> 
> View attachment 924744


Thanks - just did the same!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

curiousMan said:


> Thanks - just did the same!


And my great wife is getting this one:








Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

curiousMan said:


> Thanks - just did the same!


+ another 1!


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Smaug said:


> That seems a little high, unless it has sapphire and I didn't notice.
> 
> I think the best deal going on there now is this Hamilton Jazzmaster for $350:
> Hamilton Men's H32515535 Jazzmaster Black Dial Watch: Warehouse Deals: Amazon.com


Thanks for the heads up. Just snagged this.
The photo is not mine or of the actual watch. When it arrives I'll post pictures.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

+1, just did the same!


jopex said:


> And my great wife is getting this one:
> View attachment 925874
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

SharkStores - Carucci CA1112WH Hamlet Collection 21-Jewel Automatic Multifunction Movement Exhibition Caseback Leather Strap Mens Watch

This is pretty cool for $79. Japanese automatic, 41mm, and unique dial arrangement.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> A bit late but CW is having their after-Christmas sale:
> Preview
> 
> Many of their nearly-new watches have already been sold, such as all their C60s.


Slightly OT......has anyone who bought from Christopher Ward in the preview sale got any shipping info yet ?

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

Bulova deal, lowest I've seen for a Marine Star...FYI.
Click here for link.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ayreonaut said:


> Thanks for this. I just bought a Charlotte for my wife. $72!


+1
Also just ordered that one for my wife!


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

Groupon has timex watches on sale. Some really good buys.


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Slightly OT......has anyone who bought from Christopher Ward in the preview sale got any shipping info yet ?
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


I ordered Jan 2, and have not heard anything. I looked at my account, and it said 'processing' (as of yesterday, anyway).


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

fatehbajwa said:


> Slightly OT......has anyone who bought from Christopher Ward in the preview sale got any shipping info yet ?
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


I ordered on Dec 31st. No shipping info yet.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

vinnyd85 said:


> Groupon has timex watches on sale. Some really good buys.


Link please!


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

TNT13 said:


> Link please!


sorry here you go. Timex Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

vinnyd85 said:


> sorry here you go. Timex Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


I'm really liking that railroad approved-style watch (first one) and the two-tone diver on brown leather.


----------



## BLKVTR (Jul 29, 2012)

Creation has a couple of variants of the Orient Bambino well priced, I ordered this one: Orient Classic Automatic ER24004B0 ER24004B


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

vinnyd85 said:


> sorry here you go. Timex Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


Thanks.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

lostinspace said:


> I ordered on Dec 31st. No shipping info yet.


Thanks all.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


Quite literally just got a shipping notification and Royal Mail tracking number.


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

fatehbajwa said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


Just got the tracking number today for my 12/31 CW order, so it's really "incoming" now.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Might make it easier to start your own thread on this subject.
francobollo


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

BLKVTR said:


> Creation has a couple of variants of the Orient Bambino well priced, I ordered this one: Orient Classic Automatic ER24004B0 ER24004B


Awesome deal. I ordered one too.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Amazon has the SNK803K2 for $49.30 shipped. Lowest I've seen it and I've been watching these for awhile
http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK803K2-Automatic-Beige-Canvas/dp/B000G6R7B8/ref=cm_cmu_pg_t

Edit: Whoops, just went up to $70. I think it must have been an error on their part


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Seiko SKA523 $79 shipped at http://www.buy.com/prod/seiko-men-s-kinetic-stainless-steel-kinetic-watch/230401545.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vente-Privee is having a sale on Gucci watches. Prices look decent. I'm still waiting for my Glycine to arrive.

vente-privee


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

jopex said:


> And my great wife is getting this one:
> View attachment 925874
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


My wife is getting the purple one too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vente-Privee is having a Versace watch sale. Some of them are really nice!
vente-privee

Automatic chronograph with triple date and moonphase for $1190.


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

Some nice buys on Seiko watches at jomashop. Seiko Doorbuster Event


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Another Ashford deal - *Seiko Men's Solar Stainless Steel Watch (SNE179) for $59 when you apply promo code DOASOLAR59 at checkout. Shipping is free.
*


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

vinnyd85 said:


> Some nice buys on Seiko watches at jomashop. Seiko Doorbuster Event


I am not sure why exactly, but I like this watch: Seiko 5 Black Dial Automatic Mens Watch SNZH63
Seems like a nice price @ $117.30. The only thing that I don't like is my personal disdain for the whole SEIKO 5 Sports branding. If I didn't have a somewhat similar watch incoming I might be tempted.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, never knew you could get a Miyota this cheap!

*Smith & Wesson US Military Collection Japanese Miyota Movement Black IP Rotating Bezel Military Time Dial Mens Watch*

Black/Orange, model no. SWW-W-HF20, for $19. Coupon code "3DEALNEWS3" cuts it to $16. With $4.95 for shipping


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rue La La is having a Rotary watch sale today.
Rue La La - You're Invited!


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Rue La La is having a Rotary watch sale today.
> Rue La La - You're Invited!


Crap. This would have been a fun one to pick up...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watch-U-Say? said:


> Crap. This would have been a fun one to pick up...


You can still request it and they'll notify you if they get more. It's happened to me before.


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

Groupon has a deal on momo watches. A couple of nice styles. MomoDesign Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

vinnyd85 said:


> Groupon has a deal on momo watches. A couple of nice styles. MomoDesign Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


Nice looking tool watch, but I can't find a list of functions. Looks like it at least has stop watch and compass.

http://groupon.s3.amazonaws.com/sponsorship-imgs/Goods/MOMO%20Design%20Watch%20Event/845960040235_Momo_Design_Mens_Watch__Jet_Black_Band_Black_Dial_182EXP-RB.jpg


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

vinnyd85 said:


> Groupon has a deal on momo watches. A couple of nice styles. MomoDesign Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


Nice looking tool watch, but I can't find a list of functions. Looks like it at least has stop watch and compass.


----------



## Cadence (Sep 6, 2012)

Orient Ray Blue Dial on Rubber Strap #EM6500CD $99
Island Watch (longislandwatch.com)
Best deal I could find on it.I'm getting the black one.
Ships for free in the US, $12 to Canada via postal service


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cadence said:


> Orient Ray Blue Dial on Rubber Strap #EM6500CD $99
> Island Watch (longislandwatch.com)
> Best deal I could find on it.I'm getting the black one.
> Ships for free in the US, $12 to Canada via postal service


They also have the red M-Force Beast for $299 shipped. I've had my eyes on that one for a while. Tempting...


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

Citizen V said:


> A bit late but CW is having their after-Christmas sale:
> Preview
> 
> Many of their nearly-new watches have already been sold, such as all their C60s.


Thanks for this, got them today (sorry for the crappy pics)


----------



## LejfK (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok, I don't have the half the wisdom of the collective here, but on the TimeQuest site on the Amorlolgi Mecanica section at the very bottom of the page they have a link for jump hour watches with automatic movements, sapphire crystals and deployment buckles for $19 shipped. Amorologi Mecanica

For me, that qualified as a "no brainer...pull the trigger" purchase. :-!


----------



## AMS (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't find whether they ship to Europe...


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

LejfK said:


> Ok, I don't have the half the wisdom of the collective here, but on the TimeQuest site on the Amorlolgi Mecanica section at the very bottom of the page they have a link for jump hour watches with automatic movements, sapphire crystals and deployment buckles for $19 shipped. Amorologi Mecanica
> 
> For me, that qualified as a "no brainer...pull the trigger" purchase. :-!


I may be incorrect but it looks like it's $69 shipped normally, and the $19 is the additional fee to upgrade to 2-day shipping.


----------



## LejfK (Nov 30, 2012)

matt5784 said:


> I may be incorrect but it looks like it's $69 shipped normally, and the $19 is the additional fee to upgrade to 2-day shipping.


You are right, I did screw that up. (Bad newbie! bad newbie!!!!!) Still went for the $69 jump watch since that movement's on my "to get" watch list.


----------



## TankstaGangsta (Oct 16, 2012)

LejfK said:


> Ok, I don't have the half the wisdom of the collective here, but on the TimeQuest site on the Amorlolgi Mecanica section at the very bottom of the page they have a link for jump hour watches with automatic movements, sapphire crystals and deployment buckles for $19 shipped. Amorologi Mecanica
> 
> For me, that qualified as a "no brainer...pull the trigger" purchase. :-!


I am not familiar with this brand. Does anyone here know anything about them...who or where they are made? Do you own one? Intrigued.....


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

JomaShop is having a sale on *Seiko Watches*. *Shipping is free* with code *FASTSHIP*.


----------



## LejfK (Nov 30, 2012)

TankstaGangsta said:


> I am not familiar with this brand. Does anyone here know anything about them...who or where they are made? Do you own one? Intrigued.....


I don't own one and don't know a blessed thing about the brand. However, the seller has a good reputation here, so I gave it a shot.

I figure everyone needs at least one "oh, what the hell" purchase in the watch box...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TankstaGangsta said:


> I am not familiar with this brand. Does anyone here know anything about them...who or where they are made? Do you own one? Intrigued.....


At least some of them sure look like Sea-Gull movements to me.


----------



## LejfK (Nov 30, 2012)

RyanD said:


> At least some of them sure look like Sea-Gull movements to me.


So, probably a Seagull ST17, since that movement can be set to a jump hour configuration? Seagull Watches: SEA-GULL Movement ST17 Series (see pg. 2, 1723)

Isn't that the same movement in that Rodina/Nomos homage everyone likes so much?


----------



## neolamp (Dec 16, 2012)

Jomashop has some sweet deals on Seiko and Tissot.


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ecomatics at Cadence watches are only $89 with coupon *WINTER1E*. Not a bad deal for a Miyota automatic. I only wish they had the Radian watch as an Ecomatic. I would jump on that kind of deal. cadencewatch.com/ecomatic-brand


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just ordered from ShopNBC a Deep Blue ProTac 1K Diver, Blue Face for $155.00 plus shipping. That's about $40 less than I've seen them anywhere else. They are limited to blue, orange, and silver face. Black, green, red, and yellow are sold out. http://www.shopnbc.com/SearchM/Defa...Men's Watches|472&prop=Show|Deep Blue Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> They also have the red M-Force Beast for $299 shipped. I've had my eyes on that one for a while. Tempting...


I finally gave in and ordered the red M-Force Beast. It sounds like a heck of a watch for the price. Looks like I got the last one!


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

I'm not sure how much of a bargain it is. But the 'Orient pro saturation diver 300m' is for sale at $1158.00 at Seiya. SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | 2. DIVERS


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vente Privee is having sales on Lancaster and Nixon watches.
vente-privee

So far, I'm really digging the Orient M-Force Beast.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Buy.com is having a sale where they are offering $20 off watches over $200 plus 10% back through their Rakuten points program. Might be some good deals.

http://www.buy.com/loc/jewelry-gift-guide/70357.html

This Tissot PR100 automatic would be under $300. Not bad!

Buy.com - Tissot PR100 Black Dial Automatic Mens Watch T0494071605700


----------



## FabianG (Jul 11, 2012)

Slightly off topic, affordable straps for affordable watches. Some really nice ones under $10 @ Long Island Watch. No affiliation, etc.

Strap Clearance


----------



## aramis109 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ordered some NATOs- thanks FabianG!


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

FabianG said:


> Slightly off topic, affordable straps for affordable watches. Some really nice ones under $10 @ Long Island Watch. No affiliation, etc.
> 
> Strap Clearance


Also known as: how to go broke saving money! Picked up several to replace folded link bracelets.


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

dear god i could spend some money on there lol


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Colder said:


> Also known as: how to go broke saving money! Picked up several to replace folded link bracelets.


Yeah, I have 5 new straps coming in with only a real need for 1. While I am paying the shipping charge, might as well stock up


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

FabianG said:


> Slightly off topic, affordable straps for affordable watches. Some really nice ones under $10 @ Long Island Watch. No affiliation, etc.
> 
> Strap Clearance


I hate you, more money down the watchiseek drain


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

We are like a bunch of women excited about a shoe sale.


----------



## FabianG (Jul 11, 2012)

jmoneyfh said:


> We are like a bunch of women excited about a shoe sale.


Haha, I now have more watch straps than my wife has purses.


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

FabianG said:


> Haha, I now have more watch straps than my wife has purses.


GOOD


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. 4 new straps inbound.


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

FabianG said:


> Haha, I now have more watch straps than my wife has purses.


Your wife has money for purses? You didn't do it right!


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

$89 for an orange Seiko Mini Monster at Chronoshark.

SharkStores - Seiko SNZF49 Neo Monster 5 Collection Sports Edition 23 Jewel Automatic Movement Orange Dial Exhibition Caseback 100M Mens Watch


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Another Christopher Ward sale:



> _Roses are dead!_ This Valentine's make the gift of time and choose a beautiful Swiss made watch for that special soemone. And until *14th February, SAVE 14%* on some of our most popular women's and men's models *with FREE DELIVERY* on any order.
> *Use code *VAL2013* at checkout.


----------



## deucescorner (Oct 30, 2012)

LesserBlackDog said:


> $89 for an orange Seiko Mini Monster at Chronoshark.
> 
> SharkStores - Seiko SNZF49 Neo Monster 5 Collection Sports Edition 23 Jewel Automatic Movement Orange Dial Exhibition Caseback 100M Mens Watch


Sold out


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

deucescorner said:


> Sold out


Dang.

You know, I quit watching that site daily because all I ever saw was Invictas and Smith&Wesson and other such nonsense.

Dang, dang, dang, dang, dang.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Gemmination has the following deal for anyone looking for a good Milsub:
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html
francobollo

Kadloo Scubmarine Mens Wristwatch
Model 80820BK

Retail Price$850.00Our Price$187.99Your savings $662.01 (77.9%)Free two-day FedEx Air in USA  *Important Note: * Deal of the Day items are not subject to return or exchange, but still qualify for warranty and other terms.


 *Quantity:*  

  Available for immediate shipment. Order now for expected shipment on Monday Feb 4, 2013.  *While Supplies Last - ENDS 6PM EACH DAY*
Only *10* left at this price. Buy now!

* Time Left:*21:51:25
  
   
Product Details 
Item number:80820BKBrand Name:KadlooStyle Number:80820BKAlso Called:80820-BKSeries:ScubmarineStyle (Gender):MensCase Material:Stainless SteelCase Shape:RoundDial Color:BlackMovement:AutomaticFunctions:Hours, Minutes, SecondsCase Diameter:40.0 mmCase Length Including Lugs:0.0 mmCase Thickness:13.0 mmCaseback:Solid, Stainless SteelBezel Material:Stainless Steel, BlackBezel Function:Unidirectional rotatingWater Resistance:200m / 660ft (suitable for swimming, snorkeling, skin diving; unsuitable for diving unless noted)Crown Material:Stainless steel, Fluted, Screw downWatch Bracelet / Strap Material:Black Canvas MaterialWatch Clasp Material:Tang Buckle 
* If shown above, Bracelet OR Strap lengths are measured to include the watch case and represent the MAXIMUM possible strap length.

Gemnation provides FREE bracelet resizing before shipment. If you know the size of the wearer's wrist, please let us know in the 'Special Request' section at the time of checkout and we will size the watch appropriately. Removed links WILL BE SENT WITH THE WATCH. Sizing is not an exact science; bracelet links vary in size and removing too many links or too few links may make the fit too small or too big. We therefore cannot guarantee the length of the bracelet or that it will be equivalent to the specified length. As a result, many of our customers take their watches to a QUALIFIED watchmaker to do the sizing with their watch in hand; expect to pay in the region of $5 - $25 for this service.

Watch bracelets that Gemnation resizes are still returnable. Unfortunately if an outside party is utilized to resize the strap, we can no longer accept the watch for return or exchange. Unforeseen circumstances may prevent us from resizing the watch bracelet. If this is the case, we will notify you before shipping the watch. Sizing requests are usually completed within 24-48 hours. If overnight shipping is selected in addition to bracelet sizing, please allow for additional time, or contact us beforehand to provide us with sufficient time to accommodate your request.

Please print our WATCH BRACELET SIZER to assist you with finding the correct bracelet size.  


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I was about to pay with paypal and then I saw the shipping. $59.99 to Canada? Seriously? I have been thinking of this watch for a month or more and that was a great deal...until the shipping. Free shipping in the USA? So weird. Anyone want to buy this and ship it to me?


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> I was about to pay with paypal and then I saw the shipping. $59.99 to Canada? Seriously? I have been thinking of this watch for a month or more and that was a great deal...until the shipping. Free shipping in the USA? So weird. Anyone want to buy this and ship it to me?


Have the same problem, some of these prices are pure BS


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

That kind of shipping charges makes it not a deal.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Its free shipping within the US. I wish i lived in the US right now.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

The listings on that watch are vague. I have seen places where it is a sapphire crystal, and some say it is mineral. I saw one place that said the movement is an ETA 2824-2, but I can't confirm that anywhere else.

Regardless, at 40MM it is a touch too small for my preferences. And I prefer a date. But if you like the size and don't need a date, this seems like a great price if it does have an ETA 2824-2.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Kadloos must somehow attract Canadians?


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

wildpack said:


> Kadloos must somehow attract Canadians?


Any good deals attract canadians when it's the only country when watches sell for MSRP. 300$ basic seiko 5 -_-


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah we certainly get screwed here often on pricing. Well if anyone on the East Coast would be willing to pick this up for me (after I send them the money) and then ship it to me in Nova Scotia it would be greatly appreciated. Tall order I know but I cannot seem to find this used or at a decent price anywhere. I would compensate for your troubles.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> Yeah we certainly get screwed here often on pricing. Well if anyone on the East Coast would be willing to pick this up for me (after I send them the money) and then ship it to me in Nova Scotia it would be greatly appreciated. Tall order I know but I cannot seem to find this used or at a decent price anywhere. I would compensate for your troubles.


For Canadians: It's nearly as cheap at Overstock.com.
Kadloo Men's 'Scubmarine' Black Dial Fabric Strap Automatic Watch | Overstock.com

Use the 7% off coupon here to make it $194.39 plus shipping. Hope the shipping to Canada is more reasonable. Good luck!
Overstock Coupons - Overstock Coupon Codes, Promo Codes and deals


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Ryan. Unfortunately when it asks to switch to the Canadian site it take the price to $281.36. Then when checking out it adds $43.77 in Duties and Taxes.  Anyone want to make a small fee for helping a dude in frozen Canada out?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

And they are sold out. Well if anyone has buyers remorse please let me know. Of course that's assuming someone got in on this great deal in the US.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

I just picked up a Momentum Atlas (white full lume dial) with sapphire crystal for $108 shipped. They have pretty much every color/strap combo available, starting at $80 for the black face version after 20% off coupon.

Buy your St. Moritz Momentum Atlas Sport Watch today from CCOutdoorStore.com!

Click on "Sign up for free membership" to get the 20% off code


----------



## aramis109 (Jan 26, 2012)

Slow*Jim said:


> I just picked up a Momentum Atlas (white full lume dial) with sapphire crystal for $108 shipped. They have pretty much every color/strap combo available, starting at $80 for the black face version after 20% off coupon.
> 
> Buy your St. Moritz Momentum Atlas Sport Watch today from CCOutdoorStore.com!
> 
> Click on "Sign up for free membership" to get the 20% off code


$107 if you go with sapphire. Really good deal- I'm trying to resist.


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

Cadence Ecomatics are "name your own price":

http://cadencewatch.com/ecomatic-name-your-price

I've tried a few bids, and it just says thanks for submitting, but have not yet gotten a coupon, so I don't know if I was too low, or if I need to wait until the end of the promotion to see if my bid(s) were accepted.


----------



## bogus83 (Nov 7, 2012)

I just got an email from Cadence that says:



> Thank you for your fair offer of *|PRICE|* for the *|WATCH|*. Use code:* *|CODE|** during checkout to get the Ecomatic watch of your choice at this discounted price.
> Shop here: **|URL|**
> 
> Thanks for taking part in our name-your-price promotion. We are excited about bringing this pricing system back. As far as we know, no other watch company is doing this, and we still believe its a good way to offer watches at a fair price. Your offer shows that we are onto something and that you appreciate the work it takes to design, make and deliver Cadence timepieces. As always, if you have any suggestions about what we could be doing better, please email me back. In the meantime, you can pick up your Ecomatic Watch here using coupon code: **|CODE|* .
> ...


I didn't actually submit an offer at all, but if they're offering *|WATCH|* for only *|PRICE|* that's hard to beat. :-d


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

Amazon has 20% off watches and jewelry (up to $200 off) through 2/14/13 if you use an Amazon Visa card. Promo code: FEB20OFF. Details here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000946941


----------



## FabianG (Jul 11, 2012)

this model(Momentum/St. Moritz) caught my eye some time ago. Does anyone know if any of the variations are larger than 36mm? It's rather on the small side.


----------



## TimmyB (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey just ran across this one about four hours left as I type.

Invicta Men's Quartz Diver 8932


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

38mm! Ack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 













Invicta Watch: Invicta 8932 Men's Pro Diver watch features polished finish stainless steel case with unidirectional rotating bezel. This great watch also comes with high quality Japanese quartz movement, scratch resistant mineral crystal, water resistant up to 200 Meters, polished finish stainless steel bracelet with fold over safety clasp and black dial with date display, luminous hands and hour markers.
 









*Gender:* Men's

*Case Material:* Stainless Steel
*Case Dimension:* 38 mm
*Movement:* Japanese Quartz
 *Calendar:* Date
 *Dial:* Black
 *Crystal:* Mineral
 *Band Material:* Stainless steel
 *Water Resistant:* 200 Meters


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

If anyone's interested in a "worn only once, less than a month old" Smiths Everest I've just seen one listed on eBay for£190.00 including shipping. It's not mine and I wish I could afford to buy it this month but maybe someone here can snap it up as they are great looking watches.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SARBs -

071 Black - $392 - Seiko Mechanical SARB071 Automatic 6R15 Watch | eBay

017 Green (Alpinist) - $464 - Seiko Mechanical SARB017 Alpinist Automatic 6R15 Watch | eBay

065 Blue Sunburst (Cocktail time, I think?) - $498 - Seiko Mechanical SARB065 Automatic 6R15 Watch | eBay


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

Seiko 5 SNXS79K for $39.99 inc. free shippping: Seiko Men's 5 Automatic SNXS79K Silver Stainless-Steel Automatic Watch with Black Dial


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Timex watches on Groupon for $17-24.
Timex Weekender Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

docvail said:


> SARBs -
> 
> 071 Black - $392 - Seiko Mechanical SARB071 Automatic 6R15 Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Maybe a good deal, but I don't get how those are worth that much. +25/-15 isn't anything special for $400.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Maybe a good deal, but I don't get how those are worth that much. +25/-15 isn't anything special for $400.


I was never that into them either, although I could care less about +25/-15. But try finding a dress watch with a case diameter under 40mm, sapphire glass, automatic movement, and a clean, elegant, uncluttered dial for less than $400. I never bothered looking because I'm not into dress watches, but last night I started looking to see if I could understand what all the whining was about. That black Sarb and a marginal Tissot were all I could find on ebay and Amazon that met the search criteria. Someone's reminded me about Chris Ward in another thread, too, but the fact remains there aren't a lot of choices, even if you include Chinese mechanicals.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Regardless, less than $400 is a pretty good price for a JDM SARB Seiko.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Casio AMW320 on the bay for $36 new shipped, gold version only. I rarely see these under $50. Even used I've seen them go for 35-40.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Slow*Jim said:


> Casio MDV106 on the bay for $36 new shipped, gold version only. I rarely see these under $50. Even used I've seen them go for 35-40.


(EDIT - Actually, that link above is to the AMW320, the awesome Ana-digi, and an absolute steal at $36. I also like the MDV106 analog diver - $41.04 - Casio Men's MDV106-1A Black Analog Anti Reverse Bezel Watch: Watches: Amazon.com)

I'll see that Casio and raise you one...MRW200, $17.47 shipped. Boom. Casio Men's MRW200H-7EV Sport Analog Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

docvail said:


> (EDIT - Actually, that link above is to the AMW320, the awesome Ana-digi, and an absolute steal at $36. I also like the MDV106 analog diver - $41.04 - Casio Men's MDV106-1A Black Analog Anti Reverse Bezel Watch: Watches: Amazon.com)
> 
> Whoops! Been shopping around for both and must have gotten my wires crossed.
> 
> ...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Oris sale on Joma Shop!

*I'm in no way associated with or promoting for that site


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Oris sale on Joma Shop!


my wallet is quivering in fear! mercy!


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Jomashop is just so tantalizing. I've managed to carry on without purchasing so far, but it's only a matter of time. It took every ounce of self-control not to spring on a crazy flash deal for a Tissot Visodate date a few weeks back. I'm actually afraid of seeing what sort of Oris goodies are to be had.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

elbhombre said:


> Jomashop is just so tantalizing. I've managed to carry on without purchasing so far, but it's only a matter of time. It took every ounce of self-control not to spring on a crazy flash deal for a Tissot Visodate date a few weeks back. I'm actually afraid of seeing what sort of Oris goodies are to be had.


My first Tissot was the result of a Joma Shop "flash sale". You'll only resist just a little longer


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> My first Tissot was the result of a Joma Shop "flash sale". You'll only resist just a little longer


I got my Hamilton pan Europ the same way. Self control failed me again today . I have a divers small seconds coming my way  ( they have run out of the orange one on rubber)


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

elbhombre said:


> Jomashop is just so tantalizing. I've managed to carry on without purchasing so far, but it's only a matter of time. It took every ounce of self-control not to spring on a crazy flash deal for a Tissot Visodate date a few weeks back. I'm actually afraid of seeing what sort of Oris goodies are to be had.


As long as your watch is in stock, Jomashop is bulletproof.


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

i just went for a look on jomashop, im not going on there again until ive paid my mortgage off, far to many tempting toys on there


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like the price went up on these a little bit but they are running a 22% discount code for Valentines *22off* so you can still get them pretty cheap



Slow*Jim said:


> I just picked up a Momentum Atlas (white full lume dial) with sapphire crystal for $108 shipped. They have pretty much every color/strap combo available, starting at $80 for the black face version after 20% off coupon.
> 
> Buy your St. Moritz Momentum Atlas Sport Watch today from CCOutdoorStore.com!
> 
> Click on "Sign up for free membership" to get the 20% off code


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watch Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day

Several Seikos on sale on 1 Sale A Day. Seiko 5 on a bracelet for $54.99 for example.


----------



## deucescorner (Oct 30, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Watch Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day
> 
> Several Seikos on sale on 1 Sale A Day. Seiko 5 on a bracelet for $54.99 for example.


I was just about to post this 

And just my luck, they don't ship to Canada FML


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

I picked up a few of these from Target, they were $6.99 I don't know about the quality yet.
View attachment 970355


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flashpoint (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice little Timex with a 100m WR rating, dealing running for the next 23 hours

SharkStores - Timex T2M564 R-Series Dress Sport Indiglo Backlit Black Dial Leather Strap 100M Mens Watch


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Benjamin T said:


> I picked up a few of these from Target, they were $6.99 I don't know about the quality yet.
> View attachment 970355
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


They are pretty darn nice for the price.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

kyleman said:


> They are pretty darn nice for the price.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


Too bad they're a little short. I bought a few but they don't fit an 8.25" wrist.


----------



## goodjavstexas (Jan 23, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> Too bad they're a little short. I bought a few but they don't fit an 8.25" wrist.


fo sho/ They're only a couple of holes away from not fitting my 7 inch wrist, the second keeper loop doesn't even get used.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vente-Privee is having a Maurice Lacroix sale today. They have some really nice ones with in-house movements.
vente-privee










They are also having a Meccaniche Veloci sale starting on Monday.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Selected Torgoen T10s on sale at digitalgiftstore.com for $185 during February 3 day sale. OK - they're quartz, but they're well made watches and this is a great price. (T16 chrono with real carbon fiber dial for $185 as well - WOW!)


----------



## 03ace (Jan 17, 2013)

I haven't posted much on here at all, so hopefully I'm doing right by this! I get groupon's emails and occasionally see something good on there. As far as watches go, they usually have fashion type watches on there - Invictas, Fossil, and so on. But I thought these might be of interest in this forum.

Wenger Swiss Military Watch:
Wenger Swiss Military Watch


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a couple of those Wengers. One with a black dial and a similar ivory dial Aerograph. The make nice grab and go watches or even beaters. The lugs are a bit short and a nice thick leather strap rubs against the case.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Good looking Seiko chrono for a nice price!

SharkStores - Seiko SNDC99 Professional Chronograph Movement Black IP Tachymeter Bezel Hardlex Crystal 100M Mens Watch


----------



## heavyseas13 (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay, so Long Island Watches has some great watch deals going on right now. Here are some links...

- $99 Aeromatic automatic watch - Aeromatic A1361 Automatic Watch with XL stainless steel case, exhibition back, large luminous hour markers and hands, mineral crystal and leather strap

- Orient Black Ray, $108 - Orient EM6500BB black dial, black dive bezel automatic dive watch with quick set day and date, screw down crown, luminous hands and hour markers and rubber dive strap

- Orient Orange Ray, $137 - Orient CEM6500AM dive watch with a 21 jewel Japanese automatic self-winding movement, day/date window, orange dial with black uni-directional rotating bezel, new (larger) luminous hands, luminous indices, screw down crown and day change.


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

This seems to be a good price for a Invicta Diver (8928OB) for $79.99 with free shipping from overstock.

Invicta Men's Professional Diver Automatic Watch | Overstock.com


----------



## arcadia (Sep 4, 2012)

The Black Ray is tempting. Good watches!!!


heavyseas13 said:


> Okay, so Long Island Watches has some great watch deals going on right now. Here are some links...
> 
> - $99 Aeromatic automatic watch - Aeromatic A1361 Automatic Watch with XL stainless steel case, exhibition back, large luminous hour markers and hands, mineral crystal and leather strap
> 
> ...


----------



## BLKVTR (Jul 29, 2012)

Island watch has the cream dial aviator for $99 Orient ER2A005Y Aviator Watch features a type B dial with a date window at 3:00, a hardened mineral crystal, 42mm stainless steel case, screw-down crown, and an Orient made self winding automatic 21-jewel movement.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Discount Watch Store has the Orient Ray in black on rubber for $89.95: Orient EM6500BB Men's Ray Black Dial Urethane Rubber Strap Automatic Dive Watch


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Those last two are absolutely epic deals.


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

BLKVTR said:


> Island watch has the cream dial aviator for $99 Orient ER2A005Y Aviator Watch features a type B dial with a date window at 3:00, a hardened mineral crystal, 42mm stainless steel case, screw-down crown, and an Orient made self winding automatic 21-jewel movement.


Really tempted here... might pull the trigger!


----------



## WorldsFair1904 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have the black dial version and can say it is well worth the money. If I hadn't bought several other watches over the last month, I would definitely do it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Casio AMW320's. Usually ~$50. Seller has more than 10 for $29 each.

Casio Marine Gear Alarm Chronograph Diving Watch AMW320 AMW320D | eBay


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> Casio AMW320's. Usually ~$50. Seller has more than 10 for $29 each.
> 
> Casio Marine Gear Alarm Chronograph Diving Watch AMW320 AMW320D | eBay


It does say the watch has blemishes due to it being a demo. If any of you don't care, jump on it!


----------



## mpartridge (Feb 23, 2013)

I have found what seems to be a nice watch for the price. A pilot diver watch made by Borealis Watch Company. A few available at the bay .

View attachment 984125

View attachment 984126

View attachment 984127

View attachment 984128


Will likely get one myself and will share photos when it arrives.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> It does say the watch has blemishes due to it being a demo. If any of you don't care, jump on it!


I didn't even catch that. Sounds weird, though. First off, who the hell is doing "store demos" with a $50 Casio, and what the hell is involved in that demo and leaving marks? Secondly, why would they have more than 10 if the blemishes are from doing demos? Why not just have one demo, and leave the rest in the box?

I feel like the whole world is taking crazy pills sometimes.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> I didn't even catch that. Sounds weird, though. First off, who the hell is doing "store demos" with a $50 Casio, and what the hell is involved in that demo and leaving marks? Secondly, why would they have more than 10 if the blemishes are from doing demos? Why not just have one demo, and leave the rest in the box?
> 
> I feel like the whole world is taking crazy pills sometimes.


Asked all those questions to myself too. 10 or more store demos? Hmmm..


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Fell off the back of a truck more likely......


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

These normally aren't cheap.










Only the black/steel one is priced at $498 - I don't think you could even find a used one at that price.

SDE00002B DE00002B Orient Star Black Dial Watch


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

docvail said:


> Casio AMW320's. Usually ~$50. Seller has more than 10 for $29 each.
> 
> Casio Marine Gear Alarm Chronograph Diving Watch AMW320 AMW320D | eBay


I put in an offer of $25, which was immediately accepted. So there you go...an AMW320 for $25 shipped.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Colder said:


> I put in an offer of $25, which was immediately accepted. So there you go...an AMW320 for $25 shipped.


$52 for shipping to Australia. Why I ought to make an offer of -$25, if that's even possible.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

WnS said:


> $52 for shipping to Australia.


Yikes!


----------



## Vocant (Jan 23, 2013)

It's the same to the UK. I'd best avoid this one!


----------



## vort (Sep 7, 2012)

docvail said:


> Casio AMW320's. Usually ~$50. Seller has more than 10 for $29 each.
> 
> Casio Marine Gear Alarm Chronograph Diving Watch AMW320 AMW320D | eBay


Shame he wants another $50 to ship to UK. If I could get one for a sensible price then I could do an Arnie impersonation (if it were not for the fact that I am 5ft 7in and weigh 150lb).


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe not a killer deal, but pretty good. At least, that was my excuse. Whether my wife will agree...

Seiko SSC031 (Pepsi) Solar Chrono Diver on rubber for $155.32 on Amazon:

Seiko Men's SSC031 Solar Dive Chronograph Classic Solar Dive Chronograph Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watch Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day

Lots of Momo Design watches for over 80% off. 7750 movement in a titanium case for $799. 7754 GMT movement in a titanium case for $1149.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I went to the Cadence watch (Ecomatic) website again today. They have this make an offer thing going on. Made an offer on the Ecomatic Miyota Automatic for $60; not really expecting them to accept it. They did! For $59. Didn't have a choice. Bought it. Have a look guys.....it's a good deal IMHO.

www.cadencewatch.com

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> I went to the Cadence watch (Ecomatic) website again today. They have this make an offer thing going on. Made an offer on the Ecomatic Miyota Automatic for $60; not really expecting them to accept it. They did! For $59. Didn't have a choice. Bought it. Have a look guys.....it's a good deal IMHO.
> 
> www.cadencewatch.com
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


I made an offer, and had it accepted. $75!!!! You beat me Fateh :-d In fact, that's the lowest one that I've heard they've accepted. It's a nice watch albeit noisy, and the strap will seem stiff at first, but it is very comfrotable. I like mine.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

waterdude said:


> I made an offer, and had it accepted. $75!!!! You beat me Fateh :-d In fact, that's the lowest one that I've heard they've accepted. It's a nice watch albeit noisy, and the strap will seem stiff at first, but it is very comfrotable. I like mine.


So now we know that $60 is accepted. Try lower than that guys, and share if it worked. 

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## smokey3577 (Jan 24, 2013)

do they send an email if its accepted? I have tried a bunch of times but have not heard anything


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

smokey3577 said:


> do they send an email if its accepted? I have tried a bunch of times but have not heard anything


Yes, they send an email with a discount code which you can apply.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokey3577 (Jan 24, 2013)

How long did it take to get the email?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Within a day. Try using a different email address to send the lesser offer. I did. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

SKX007K2 on Amazon UK here for £130

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-SKX00...OD4I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361865658&sr=8-1


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

smokey3577 said:


> do they send an email if its accepted? I have tried a bunch of times but have not heard anything


Yes, though it takes a few days.


----------



## smokey3577 (Jan 24, 2013)

Got my Cadence offer accepted for $65 smackers cant wait to get it


----------



## minh24 (Feb 12, 2013)

Just got this HMT Pilot off the Bay with a $20 offer. HMT Pilot Watch Black Dial New 1 yr Replacement Warranty Vintage Hand Winding | eBay


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

SharkStores - Watches

timex with a big date complication


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

An open letter:

"Dear Cadence Watches,

I submitted my offer to buy an ecomatic (higher than most of those discussed in this thread) yesterday morning EST, with yet no response. It's 2013. This is the internet. Are you still on dial-up? I see no reason that I should have to wait 24+ hours for a decision. This is a fickle hobby. Another 24 hours, and I will have forgotten why I cared in the first place - or spent the money on something else that caught my fancy in the meantime.

Show a little hustle. Just sayin'.

Sincerely,
Jake"


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> An open letter:
> 
> "Dear Cadence Watches,
> 
> ...


Someone just posted it takes them a couple days....patience is a virtue young grasshopper.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JMO said:


> Someone just posted it takes them a couple days....patience is a virtue young grasshopper.


Wow, way to condescendingly completely miss the point, which is that it should not take a couple days. I'm not complaining about waiting, I'm challenging them to operate like the hip, modern company they claim to be (they make a Reddit watch, for crissakes). With a hint of levity, in case that wasn't apparent.

And do not presume you are my elder, junior. ;-)


----------



## watchstarter (Mar 1, 2013)

Need a quick response, if i should pull a trigger on this one.

SharkStores - Rotary Aquaspeed Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch

View attachment 991787


For $70, do you think it is worth a deal? Thanks.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt is having a sale on some "higher end" Stuhrling watches such as automatic chronographs and tourbillons. I kind of want one of their coaxial tourbillons to go along with my Millionsmart.

Gilt Groupe


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

Sierra Trading Post has two Bertucci A-2T field watches for $83 and one A-1S for $47. Sign up for the newsletter and get 30% off if you have more than $70 in your cart. $58 for a titanium field watch ain't a bad deal. 

There were four a bit ago, but it look like one of the models has sold out. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Jomashop is at it again. Seikos and Omegas on flash sale. Plenty of Monsters on the Seiko side and some (relatively) good deals on Seamasters. I'm telling myself I don't have splurge money.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

elbhombre said:


> Jomashop is at it again. Seikos and Omegas on flash sale. Plenty of Monsters on the Seiko side and some (relatively) good deals on Seamasters. I'm telling myself I don't have splurge money.


A lot of Sporturas in the $230 range. Pretty nice deal. A lot of solar models as well. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> So now we know that $60 is accepted. Try lower than that guys, and share if it worked.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


Offered 55$ let u know if they aaccept


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

A pretty low price for a J Springs Seiko chronograph at Dynamitetime. Note: Description says "mechanical movement" then says "Japanese Quartz". Amazon has a more accurate description of this watch.

View attachment 993075


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ventee-Privee is having a sale on Cuervo y Sobrinos watches tomorrow. I'm not familiar with them, but they have some interesting models.

vente-privee

View attachment 993088


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

TheCeladon said:


> A pretty low price for a J Springs Seiko chronograph at Dynamitetime. Note: Description says "mechanical movement" then says "Japanese Quartz". Amazon has a more accurate description of this watch.


It's probably Seiko's Kinetic movement.


----------



## grindMARC (Jan 17, 2013)

Swiss Precimax Supernova for $105

View attachment 993127


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Ventee-Privee is having a sale on Cuervo y Sobrinos watches tomorrow. I'm not familiar with them, but they have some interesting models.
> 
> vente-privee
> 
> View attachment 993088


Those look pretty good and the discounts are nice I'm glad they only ship USA that way the temptation is gone.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

samdwich said:


> Those look pretty good and the discounts are nice I'm glad they only ship USA that way the temptation is gone.


You could always ship it to a trusted stateside WUS member then have him ship it to you.....

Sorry, I just love enabling


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

H3RRINGTON said:


> You could always ship it to a trusted stateside WUS member then have him ship it to you.....
> 
> Sorry, I just love enabling


So u will buy that Hamilton for me and ship it to me  wink


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

That Planet Ocean keeps calling my name.... MUST RESIST, MUST RESIST, MUST RESIST , THIS NOT F71 BUY IMPULSIVELY,...sigh!



elbhombre said:


> Jomashop is at it again. Seikos and Omegas on flash sale. Plenty of Monsters on the Seiko side and some (relatively) good deals on Seamasters. I'm telling myself I don't have splurge money.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

elbhombre said:


> Jomashop is at it again. Seikos and Omegas on flash sale. Plenty of Monsters on the Seiko side and some (relatively) good deals on Seamasters. I'm telling myself I don't have splurge money.


Use promo code "jomawc10" to get an additional $10 off if you spend $100 or more and use "jomawc20" to get an additonal $20 off if you spend $250 or more.

I just snagged a Seiko gen 2 SRP313 (aka bloody tooth monster) for $199.71 with the coupon and free shipping.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Use promo code "jomawc10" to get an additional $10 off if you spend $100 or more and use "jomawc20" to get an additonal $20 off if you spend $250 or more.
> 
> I just snagged a Seiko gen 2 SRP313 (aka bloody tooth monster) for $199.71 with the coupon and free shipping.


I'm going to quote this in another thread if that's cool.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Today's DOD at Mr. Watch is a pretty good one. Seiko 5 Automatic SNXA07 for only $43 shipped free CONUS. Next best price I can find is Newegg at $75.
http://www.mrwatch.com/seiko_snxa07k_watch-1681870700.aspx

View attachment 995391


I'm not crazy about the white day/date, but otherwise it's a nice piece.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

BTW: *Still* no word from Cadence on my offer from Thursday. Lame. Buying a Seiko instead...


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Amazon has the Seiko 5 Military Collection Automatic Men's Watch Black (SNK809), Green (SNK805) or Blue (SNK807) for *$55* with free shipping. Features day and date display, Japan automatic Caliber 7S26B 21 jewel movement, 37mm case and fabric strap.

Seiko 5 SNKK71 Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch for *$57 shipped*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't know if this is a huge bargain or not, but it seemed pretty cheap - Black velvet jewelry pillows, 3x3x1.5 inches, 5 for $5.97 including shipment. How bad could they be? I bought 10 for my own use and some other boxes I'm making.

5 x Black Velvet Bracelet Watch Pillows Jewelry Display Holder New | eBay


----------



## Vocant (Jan 23, 2013)

Cadence turned down $45 and $49. Was worth exploring the bottom bracket - the shipping to the UK makes a difference!


----------



## safetyobc (Nov 23, 2011)

Cadence refused my low ball offer of $40 but countered with $40 on either the 4/20 or the binary quartz. Would be $48 shipped.


----------



## goodjavstexas (Jan 23, 2013)

Cadence accepted my 63 offer on the cloth bracelet  going to change the band anyways. Looks worth more than 63 so I'm pretty happy. I'll really know how much of a deal when I get it. It's a good idea for a promotion.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

safetyobc said:


> Cadence refused my low ball offer of $40 but countered with $40 on either the 4/20 or the binary quartz. Would be $48 shipped.


You mean the 4/20 is an auto? Is yes, jump at it. 

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Woot! has Jorg Gray watches, including a couple Monaco homages, in the Woot!Plus section.
Jorg Gray Men's Watches


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Great deal as Sharkstores.com! SharkStores - Seiko SNAE57 Coutura Collection Professional Chronograph Alarm Black IP Sapphire Crystal 100M Mens Watch* Seiko SNAE57 Coutura Collection Professional Chronograph Alarm Black IP Sapphire Crystal 100M Mens Watch 
$ 169 + Shipping
*


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Woot! has Jorg Gray watches, including a couple Monaco homages, in the Woot!Plus section.
> Jorg Gray Men's Watches


There are a few automatics, as well. Any idea what movement this is? The description only says 22 jewels, and it is small-seconds at 6.

View attachment 997139


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks to be an "offshore" automatic. Most like Chinese or Asian of some sort.



Colder said:


> There are a few automatics, as well. Any idea what movement this is? The description only says 22 jewels, and it is small-seconds at 6.
> 
> View attachment 997139


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> Looks to be an "offshore" automatic. Most like Chinese or Asian of some sort.


Based on that rotor and the small seconds dial, I'd guess a Seagull / Tianjin ST17 variant. Like in the Rodina Nomos homage.


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Based on that rotor and the small seconds dial, I'd guess a Seagull / Tianjin ST17 variant. Like in the Rodina Nomos homage.


Think it's worth $85?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

According to Judah Pearlstein you cant even buy 4 Corned Beef sandwiches with pickles at the Carnegie Deli and pay for parking for $85.

And you are getting a whole watch with an incredible mechanical automatic "offshore" movement for less than $86!!!! (if it is a Seagull the movements are good quality).

Seems like a good deal to me as long as the movement hangs in there. Just having a lil fun with you.



Colder said:


> Think it's worth $85?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

This: 80' POLJOT Chronograph Made in USSR | eBay I would buy this right now, but I'm getting knee deep in new watches (and debt).

this isn't an auction, so I hope it doesn't break any rules. :-s


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

waterdude said:


> This: 80' POLJOT Chronograph Made in USSR | eBay I would buy this right now, but I'm getting knee deep in new watches (and debt).
> 
> this isn't an auction, so I hope it doesn't break any rules. :-s


have such one since a couple of weeks....it's a great watch. Since yesterday I have a see through caseback on it so the great movement can be seen (and the age of the movement and watch can be beter determined). As far as I know production started in the nineties, not the eighties but I can be wrong. Maybe it's very late eighties The chrono pushers do have a bit of a weird color compared to the case (and my watch) but that's maybe because it is a few years older.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I messaged him about the condition, and he said it was recently cleaned, checked, and regulated. I hadn't noticed the pushers, but you're right. It's still a very good deal.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

waterdude said:


> I messaged him about the condition, and he said it was recently cleaned, checked, and regulated. I hadn't noticed the pushers, but you're right. It's still a very good deal.


It is indeed still a good deal. Too bad that he didn't make (or let make) photos of the inside during the service and placed them on ebay to let potential buyers see in what state the inside is.
There is a website which sells this watch nos..but at 2,5 times the price of this seller.


----------



## safetyobc (Nov 23, 2011)

1st Gen Orange Monster for $177 at Long Island Watch. Not sure how good of a deal it is but seems decent.

http://www.longislandwatch.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SKX781K1&Click=5985


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

safetyobc said:


> 1st Gen Orange Monster for $177 at Long Island Watch. Not sure how good of a deal it is but seems decent.
> 
> Seiko SKX781K1 Orange Monster Watch


its 177 savings, down to 239

my bad,.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Infinis said:


> its 177 savings, down to 239


It is $177 shipped - just bought one


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

safetyobc said:


> 1st Gen Orange Monster for $177 at Long Island Watch. Not sure how good of a deal it is but seems decent.
> 
> http://www.longislandwatch.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SKX781K1&Click=5985


Was $175 on Amazon but this will do! Finally purchased my OM


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rue La La has Glycines and some other watches on sale today. Good prices on the Glycines.

Rue La La - You're Invited!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt has a sale on Carucci automatic watches. Use the code "GILT30" for an additional 30% off.

Gilt Groupe


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Gilt has a sale on Carucci automatic watches. Use the code "GILT30" for an additional 30% off.
> 
> Gilt Groupe


I actually bought these two. Not bad for under $100 each.

View attachment 999505
View attachment 999506


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a really good deal. The Gen 2 monsters are out so that is why the Gen 1's are on such a good sale.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Daylight Savings Time Watches | Ashford.com

Ashford is having a sale on dual-time watches. This actually sounds like a good deal for $22k.  GP perpetual calendar with chronograph in 18k white gold.

Girard-Perregaux 90190-53-131-BB6D | Ashford.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

SharkStores - Timex T2M931 SLX Series Automatic Movement Black IP Power Reserve Exhibition Caseback 100M Mens Watch

$69 for a Timex with a Sea-Gull movement. It's almost worth that to get the parts to fix my Sea-Gull.

View attachment 1000677


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Daylight Savings Time Watches | Ashford.com
> 
> Ashford is having a sale on dual-time watches. This actually sounds like a good deal for $22k.  GP perpetual calendar with chronograph in 18k white gold.
> 
> Girard-Perregaux 90190-53-131-BB6D | Ashford.com


Don't know about the GP, but this Hamilton Khaki Field PVD automatic is a sweet deal!
Hamilton Khaki Field H70585737 Men's Watch | Ashford.com

Thanks!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vente-Privee is having sales on TechnoMarine and Asprey London watches tomorrow.

vente-privee

Asprey's 8-day watch is really nice.

View attachment 1002160


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

Groupon Goods has 5 Louis Erard models on sale starting at $459.99: link

View attachment 1004339

View attachment 1004338


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I couldn't resist this. Automatic watch with triple flyback seconds for $89! Since I can't find a video of it running, I'll take a video when I get mine.

SharkStores - Carucci Ca1120bk Automatic Mens Watch

View attachment 1004748


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Goodcheapman has 4$ shipped natos on ebay. 18/20/22mm I just buyed 3.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jopex said:


> Goodcheapman has 4$ shipped natos on ebay. 18/20/22mm I just buyed 3.


I'm looking at that store right now and I can't find them that cheap...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

MP83 said:


> I'm looking at that store right now and I can't find them that cheap...


Sorry my bad. okaybuy11 is the seller name. My mesh was from the other one, got it mixed up.


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

jopex said:


> Goodcheapman has 4$ shipped natos on ebay. 18/20/22mm I just buyed 3.


Those are short natos  The tail doesnt go back under the buckle


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jopex said:


> Sorry my bad. okaybuy11 is the seller name. My mesh was from the other one, got it mixed up.


Thanks!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Infinis said:


> Those are short natos  The tail doesnt go back under the buckle


I did not check the length..  I've never seen short nato before.. well for a few bucks I don't even care.. just wanted some swap options for summer.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Don't know about the GP, but this Hamilton Khaki Field PVD automatic is a sweet deal!
> Hamilton Khaki Field H70585737 Men's Watch | Ashford.com
> 
> Thanks!


Is that really a deal or the hammys at ashford are at normal price range?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

samdwich said:


> Is that really a deal or the hammys at ashford are at normal price range?


It's not a bad deal. It's about $50 more on Amazon right now.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Got an e-mail today, Hammy sales event starting tomorrow 1pm EST at Jomashop. Hopefully there will be some good deals.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> It's not a bad deal. It's about $50 more on Amazon right now.


Thanks Docvail that's what I wanted to know its a good deal but not a super deal so ill keep waiting for the magrette moana chrono to pop up.

Ill check the jomashop hammys deal tomorrow to see if there is anything good.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

samdwich said:


> Thanks Docvail that's what I wanted to know its a good deal but not a super deal so ill keep waiting for the magrette moana chrono to pop up.
> 
> Ill check the jomashop hammys deal tomorrow to see if there is anything good.


To be fair, I bought my VSA from Ashford, and the experience was awesome. I read some posts recently where people said dealing with Jomashop was the opposite of awesome. $50 under Amazon on a Hammy from Ashford is worth considering if you like it.

I doubt you'll ever see anything from Magrette on any shopping site. Your best bet is direct from their site (new), or buy used over on f29 (for sale forum) - or watchrecon.com.


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

docvail said:


> To be fair, I bought my VSA from Ashford, and the experience was awesome. I read some posts recently where people said dealing with Jomashop was the opposite of awesome. $50 under Amazon on a Hammy from Ashford is worth considering if you like it.
> 
> I doubt you'll ever see anything from Magrette on any shopping site. Your best bet is direct from their site (new), or buy used over on f29 (for sale forum) - or watchrecon.com.


Ive bought from Ashford once, was a VSA Airboss. In the photo it showed Victorinox on the dial with Swiss Army in smaller text below, but once I received the watch it only had Swiss Army on the dial which is an old version they changed from a while back. It also did not come in the original box for the professional line but instead stuffed in a small generic swiss army cardboard carton with no manual. Watch was fine but I ended up returning it and can atleast say their customer service was excellent. I would buy from them again considering that they handle the return promptly if you are unsatisfied.

Ive also ordered a couple things off Joma including an Oris watch which came flawless in original box with manuals and keeps excellent time so everything went perfect.


----------



## MilesAbvTheRest (Mar 11, 2013)

Over at SharkStores - Watches they have some deals on Seiko / Invicta / Carucci /and some others.. The Seiko is a SKA551 Le Grand Sport Collection for $159.00


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for the Jomashop info on their sale on Hamiltons. Great price on the Hamilton Aviation one I have been lusting after.........except they charge $100 more for shipping and customs. Crazyyyyyyyyy Canuck Land I live in.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Long Island Watch has the Orient Borough for $49. Interesting style, not for everyone.
Orient CFNAA005W Dress Watch features an automatic movement, a date window, an AM - PM indicator, day indicator, luminous hands and hour markers, and a black leather strap with a dual stainless steel buckle closure.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> Long Island Watch has the Orient Borough for $49. Interesting style, not for everyone.
> Orient CFNAA005W Dress Watch features an automatic movement, a date window, an AM - PM indicator, day indicator, luminous hands and hour markers, and a black leather strap with a dual stainless steel buckle closure.


That's VERY VERY tempting...


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wenger orange bezel diver $78.
WENGER WATCH DOD - The Watch Deal of the Day - Wenger Men's Swiss Battalion III Divers 200m Orange Bezel Steel Bracelet Date Watch 72347


----------



## safetyobc (Nov 23, 2011)

Rakuten.com (formerly buy.com) has $20 off $50 for watches (as well as other deals) today only.


----------



## Watches4CC (Feb 16, 2013)

I just bought a Hamilton Lady Jazzmaster with .72 cts in diamonds on a great sale at Ashford.com. It was originally retailed at $3600, Ashford price of $1908. Today started their weekly sale and it is now $1512. I couldn't resist, it was cheaper than my black Lady Jazzmaster, which I love! Now I have one in each color, just have to stake out the UPS guy now.....


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

A true heads up: A few of the local Target stores have some colors/sizes of Weekender straps on clearance down to $4.88. Not sure if it's at all Targets, and its definitely only select colors but not a bad deal.


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

safetyobc said:


> Rakuten.com (formerly buy.com) has $20 off $50 for watches (as well as other deals) today only.


Only USa


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Glycine watches are on sale again at Vente-Privee today. I got a great deal on one last time.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Glycine watches are on sale again at Vente-Privee today. I got a great deal on one last time.


Looks like it is only the Airman, and for $1990. :-/


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

jopex said:


> Sorry my bad. okaybuy11 is the seller name. My mesh was from the other one, got it mixed up.


Thanks for the heads up, I grabbed four NATOs for summer.

Strap length shouldn't matter for my embarrassingly small 6 1/8" wrists - the shorter (the strap), the better.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Looks like it is only the Airman, and for $1990. :-/


Not a bad price actually, but not worth it for me. I've seen El Primeros for not much more than that recently.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

While this is technically not a "bargain", I got an email from eBay this morning alerting me to an eBay Bucks promo that takes place between 11 A.M and 2 P.M [PST] today only where qualified purchases over $50 are awarded double eBay Bucks. So, if you've been fortunate enough to be let in on the program, you might want to grab those straps or mushroom brand watches that are cluttering up your watch list!

Randy


----------



## safetyobc (Nov 23, 2011)

Macy's is offering 20% off watches (as well as everything else) with code VIP at check out online.

Or in store coupon http://www1.macys.com/cms/deals/VIP...D=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

safetyobc said:


> Macy's is offering 20% off watches (as well as everything else) with code VIP at check out online.
> 
> Or in store coupon http://www1.macys.com/cms/deals/VIP...D=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563


I'm getting "10% off select watches, electrics, electronics, furniture, mattresses & area rugs during the VIP Sale!" Not 20. Some brands excluded (worked on Raymond Weil, Victorinox, TechnoMarine and Hamilton, but not on Tag Heuer).


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Marathon Watches are on sale all over today.

At Amazon the JSAR and Maple Leaf JSAR for $499
Marathon Watch; Military Divers LGP Wristwatch (JSAR) with MaraGlo: Watches: Amazon.com

At topSpecUS.com the TSAR's are on sale for $461
TopSpecUS.com | Marathon Watches

Sadly one is too big for me, and the other too small...


----------



## thebuddahman (Mar 11, 2013)

For us UK folks who are looking for a decent beater - £11 ish for a new Timex Weekender from Amazon themselves. It would be rude not to!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Timex-Origi...PZD0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1363292966&sr=8-2

Change the purple strap and you're sorted!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Amazon lightning deal on Rodiger quartz diver $73 for next 30 minutes. I know nothing about the watch or brand.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Also Wenger quartz coke diver for $70 at Deal of the Day.
WENGER WATCH DOD - The Watch Deal of the Day - Mens Wenger Swiss Military Alpine Diver Steel Date 20ATM Watch 70999


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

MyHabit.com (Amazon's "event sales" shop) has deals (don't know how good yet) on Wolf Designs watch boxes/travel cases/etc, and apparently also some watches. Starts at noon EST, members only (need an Amazon.com account).


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just throwing this out again. I received my new Seiko SRP313 from Joma Shop. The watch is an upcoming birthday present to me from my wife and kids so sorry no pics yet. It came with a discount card to save on my next purchase from them but since they are just coupon codes I don't see why the discount wouldn't work for anyone.

Save $10 on orders over $100 with "10off100"
Save $20 on orders over $250 with "20off250"
Save $50 on orders over $1000 with "50off1000"


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Carucci Triple Retrograde Seconds Watch - YouTube

I received my first Carucci watch. It does exactly what I thought it would do. Fun watch for $90.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Marathon SAR's on sale at TopSpecUS.com | Authorized Stocking Dealer: Marathon Military Issue Watches, Voodoo Tactical Gear, Medford Knives, Multitasker, nylon watch bands, and more. Free U.S. shipping.. I just picked up a brand new TSAR for $460 shipped. BRAND NEW! :rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart There's used ones going for more than that on watchrecon.


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

Orient Mako in Blue on Bracelet for $105 - today only

Orient Men's Automatic Dive Watch CEM65002D


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Long Island Watch has the Gen 1 Orange Monster on SS bracelet for $177 and free shipping.


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Kadloo Mediterranee for $245: 
Kadloo Men's 'Mediterranee' Black Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | Overstock.com
Kadloo Men's 'Mediterranee' Brown Dial Brown Leather Strap Watch | Overstock.com

Cheaper than amazon.. seems like a good deal for ETA 2824-2, 200m WR, and sapphire crystal


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Seiko Men's Aviator Black Dial Nylon Strap Automatic Watch on group sale at Discount Watch Store for $57.

Seiko SNK809K2 Men's Aviator Black Dial Nylon Strap Automatic Watch


----------



## rhounsell (Apr 15, 2012)

Pretty nice deal today Jomashop daily deal site (March 21st):

Breitling Superocean (Yellow) - Model A1736402-BA32BKPT_*
$1995 + Another $100 off with code: BRTSAVE100
=$1895

Link: JomaDeals.com: Daily Special









*_


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

You might consider calling JomaShop first to see if they actually have these in stock or will need to source them which can take some time. Maybe even have them send you a pic of the actual watch to verify (dont need to tell them that) they physically have the watch in their possession. I also would be curious about the physical cosmetic condition, papers and such of a gray market Breitling and how many they have in stock, ect. It is not an insignificant amount of money to want to verify these details.

It is a lot of money to put down and then have to wait a number of weeks for the watch to be sourced.

Hopefully, that is not the case.



rhounsell said:


> Pretty nice deal today Jomashop daily deal site (March 21st):
> 
> Breitling Superocean (Yellow) - Model A1736402-BA32BKPT_*
> $1995 + Another $100 off with code: BRTSAVE100
> ...


----------



## rhounsell (Apr 15, 2012)

Dragoon said:


> You might consider calling JomaShop first to see if they actually have these in stock or will need to source them which can take some time. Maybe even have them send you a pic of the actual watch to verify (dont need to tell them that) they physically have the watch in their possession. I also would be curious about the physical cosmetic condition, papers and such of a gray market Breitling and how many they have in stock, ect. It is not an insignificant amount of money to want to verify these details.
> 
> It is a lot of money to put down and then have to wait a number of weeks for the watch to be sourced.
> 
> Hopefully, that is not the case.


Thanks for the heads up on that one.

A friend of mine ordered a similar watch (Red) for a similar price, possibly $100 cheaper before Christmas and everything arrived as new from factory (plastic on all expected areas...etc) but it did take 3 weeks for delivery. Though shipping from the USA to Canada often takes that long anyways and of course it was near Christmas.

Good to be aware of the extra concerns you could face dealing with a grey market seller such as Joma though.


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

Frederique Constant Junior for $375. At 38.5mm and with a swiss automatic movement, its a pretty good deal.

Frederique Constant Junior Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Juniors Watch 303B4B26


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Newman7John said:


> Hey all, just a heads up for those who may be looking for a New Black Mako on rubber for the 50% off of retail like it used to be.


Link?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Kjo43 said:


> Link?


This would be greatly beneficial.


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Imitrex said:


> This would be greatly beneficial.


I smell spam...


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Newman7John said:


> Hey all, just a heads up for those who may be looking for a New Black Mako on rubber for the 50% off of retail like it used to be.


Link or it didn't happen


----------



## MattXCIV (Mar 16, 2013)

Found a Black Mako on a bracelet for 80 plus shipping on eBay. The seller says its running 10 mins fast an hour. Would be a great deal if you could fix it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Orient-...815599423?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2c6d7efb3f

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rupp (Jan 5, 2013)

not sure what price you all are looking for, but discountwatchstore has the blue mako on rubber for $94.94. i know orient usa has inflated the retails recently, but that's more than 50% off the current retail price

Orient Men's Automatic Watch CEM65005D

lowest ever was 88.52 two years ago so seems like a good enough deal

Amazon Price History 
TypePriceWhenCurrent$94.94Feb 27, 2013Highest [SUP]*[/SUP]$120.00Feb 24, 2013Lowest [SUP]*[/SUP]$88.53Dec 19, 2011Average [SUP]+[/SUP]$98.18-


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

mrwatch.com has the Casio AW80V-1BV ana-digi for $9.99 as their deal of the day. 10-year battery, data bank, etc etc...

View attachment 1021801


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Orange Monster for $160 on Amazon, eligible for Prime or super-saver shipping.
Seiko Men's SKX781 "Orange Monster" Automatic Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

SNK809 for $54 on Amazon, eligible for Prime or super-saver shipping.
Seiko Men's SNK809 Seiko 5 Automatic Black Canvas Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

lactardjosh said:


> Orange Monster for $160 on Amazon, eligible for Prime or super-saver shipping.
> Seiko Men's SKX781 "Orange Monster" Automatic Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> SNK809 for $54 on Amazon, eligible for Prime or super-saver shipping.
> Seiko Men's SNK809 Seiko 5 Automatic Black Canvas Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


I expectd the Monster to be on rubber, that's an excellent price for it on steel!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vente-Privee has Victorinox watches on sale starting tomorrow morning. Let's hope for some auto chronos.

vente-privee


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

theinterchange said:


> I expectd the Monster to be on rubber, that's an excellent price for it on steel!


It is up to $180 now. I was able to order last night for the $166 using my credit card points. I figure the orange will work well with my Tigers gear as I root my team on to the World Series championship this summer at the ballpark :-!


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

jmoneyfh said:


> It is up to $180 now. I was able to order last night for the $166 using my credit card points. I figure the orange will work well with my Tigers gear as I root my team on to the World Series championship this summer at the ballpark :-!


Bummer dude, should have gotten the new gen with the red dial. You know, for when the phils win it!
But seriously, I'm glad to see someone made out on that deal! Let us know how nice it is when you get it!


----------



## kaleb (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if this qualifies as a super bargain or anything, but maybe this could help someone nonetheless.

This Momentum m50 was almost $300 when I added it to my wish list on Amazon. It is now 23% off at $225. Sapphire crystal and 500m water resistance.

Momentum Men's 1M-DV52B1B M50 Mark II Military Inspired Black Rubber Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## SnAkE_OnE (Mar 9, 2013)

Look at this

Deep Blue Men's Seadiver1korg Sea Diver 1k 1000 Meter Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

tc3 said:


> Kadloo Mediterranee for $245:
> Kadloo Men's 'Mediterranee' Black Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | Overstock.com
> Kadloo Men's 'Mediterranee' Brown Dial Brown Leather Strap Watch | Overstock.com
> 
> Cheaper than amazon.. seems like a good deal for ETA 2824-2, 200m WR, and sapphire crystal


Good call, I think it was an exceptional deal, they are up to $287 now, feel like I stole it.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

iceman66 said:


> Good call, I think it was an exceptional deal, they are up to $287 now, feel like I stole it.
> 
> View attachment 1028573


They were $215 about a month ago on overstock. I've been kicking myself that I didn't jump on one then.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

Ernie Harwell would be proud!



jmoneyfh said:


> It is up to $180 now. I was able to order last night for the $166 using my credit card points. I figure the orange will work well with my Tigers gear as I root my team on to the World Series championship this summer at the ballpark :-!


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Jomashop has a doorbuster sale with 52% off a bunch of Citizen wathes, including the Citizen Nighthawk for $189.60


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

A few Timex watches, including the leather Weekender for $17, on Woot! in the Plus section:
Timex Classic Watches










Shipping is $5, but once you pay for shipping, every other Woot! site order has free shipping.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> A few Timex watches, including the leather Weekender for $17, on Woot! in the Plus section:
> Timex Classic Watches
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I'm $22 poorer


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Thanks man, I'm $22 poorer


Glad to be of service.


----------



## ochong (Jan 19, 2012)

jmoneyfh said:


> Jomashop has a doorbuster sale with 52% off a bunch of Citizen wathes, including the Citizen Nighthawk for $189.60


Couldn't resist... picked one up. Thanks!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thought I would share this, just trying to contribute to make your wallets a little lighter.

I found this Hadley Roma leather strap on ebay for $8 shipped on Saturday and I should be getting it in the mail today:

Hadley Roma 22mm Genuine Leather Alligator Crocodile Grain Wristwatch Band Strap

I've bought from Amy (globalwatchband) a few times and shipping has always been extremely fast and the product quality is very good, especially considering the price.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

ochong said:


> Couldn't resist... picked one up. Thanks!


You won't regret it, I got the Nighthawk (asian version) earlier this year and it is an awesome watch.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

J. Crew Timex Andros is $115.50 before shipping and tax with promo code SUNSHINE
Timex® Andros watch - Timex - Women's j.crew in good company - J.Crew


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> J. Crew Timex Andros is $115.50 before shipping and tax with promo code SUNSHINE
> Timex® Andros watch - Timex - Women's j.crew in good company - J.Crew


Shameless enabler...it'd be like me mentioning how weak the Euro has been against the dollar, and how the cost of getting a Certina has never been lower...but I wouldn't tempt my forum mates that way...

By the way, my Certina arrived today...I'd post a wrist shot but I don't have a screwdriver small enough to fit the bracelet.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

MP83 said:


> Thought I would share this, just trying to contribute to make your wallets a little lighter.
> 
> I found this Hadley Roma leather strap on ebay for $8 shipped on Saturday and I should be getting it in the mail today:
> 
> ...


Thanx, in 4 1.
francobollo


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

under $60 for a Seiko 5!Seiko Men's SNK809 Seiko 5 Automatic Black Canvas Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Assorted GShocks at SharkStores with free shipping! Go take a look

http://www.sharkstores.com/Watches/...edium=40313A&utm_term=title&utm_content=bonus


----------



## Hawk44 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have. Blue angels skyhawk coming my way. Great timing since I almost paid nearly double at a store.


----------



## mb0893 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jomashop has the Seiko SNDE29 on sale, supposedly $65 + $6 shipping with coupon code *SKW16*.

Good deal folks, Seiko quartz chronograph for under $100!

Seiko Black Dial Chronograph Stainless Steel Black Leather Mens Watch SNDE29

edit: Joma has it listed with sapphire and other places list it with mineral.. still, a good price on a nice watch in my opinion.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

You want a bargain? I got a bargain! A f71 NATO for only 16 bucks with free shipping!

http://natostrapco.com/collections/special-edition/products/the-watchuseek-f71-edition-nato-strap


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

H3RRINGTON said:


> You want a bargain? I got a bargain! A f71 NATO for only 16 bucks with free shipping!
> 
> http://natostrapco.com/collections/special-edition/products/the-watchuseek-f71-edition-nato-strap


And it helps the wounded warrior project!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

H3RRINGTON said:


> And it helps the wounded warrior project!


Just grabbed me one homey!!!!


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Grabbed on too. Thnks for the call out.


MP83 said:


> Thought I would share this, just trying to contribute to make your wallets a little lighter.
> 
> I found this Hadley Roma leather strap on ebay for $8 shipped on Saturday and I should be getting it in the mail today:
> 
> ...


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

* Seiko 2nd Generation Orange Monster with new 24-Jewel Automatic Movement #SRP315K1**

Island Watch Price:* $279.00 
*Sale Price: $199.00 *
_*Savings: $80.00










*_I've got a 1st Gen Orange Monster on bracelet incoming that I got from them on sale for $177. ;-)


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

SwissOutpost, via Google Offers, has the Wenger Classic Field Military for $69 through 4/19/2013. Beats the Amazon price by about $30. Pretty good deal.

Click here.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

That's probably the lowest price you're going to see on a Gen 2 monster. I picked up a SRP315 on Joma Shop a month or so ago for the same price.

H3, thanks for the heads on the custom nato. I'm going to pick one up too.

Waterdude, didn't I used to see you on KLR650.net?


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

OCDood said:


> *  Seiko 2nd Generation Orange Monster with new 24-Jewel Automatic Movement #SRP315K1**
> 
> Island Watch Price:* $279.00
> *Sale Price: $199.00 *
> ...


Buy a monster without a bracelet? That is like buying Oreos with no filling, making a peanut butter sandwich with no jelly or completing your watch collection without the erstwhile F71 custom. You are missing the best part...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> That's probably the lowest price you're going to see on a Gen 2 monster. I picked up a SRP315 on Joma Shop a month or so ago for the same price.
> 
> H3, thanks for the heads on the custom nato. I'm going to pick one up too.
> 
> Waterdude, didn't I used to see you on KLR650.net?


Not me. If you had said, dudeswithasianfetish.com, maybe


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

jmoneyfh said:


> Buy a monster without a bracelet? That is like buying Oreos with no filling, making a peanut butter sandwich with no jelly or completing your watch collection without the erstwhile F71 custom. You are missing the best part...


Ham and no burger...

-T


----------



## Storm27m (Feb 5, 2013)

Found a pretty good deal on Infantry NATO straps on eBay. Available in 20 or 22mm black or OD bands with Silver or Black hardware for $2.99ea shipped. I can't speak to long term durability, however, they seem great for the price so far. Seams are even stitched. Hard to beat them at the price.

On the phone, so no link but seller's name is a-pro-shop2


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

I found my Wenger Aerograph Chrono for $185 b-)










Wenger Swiss Army Chronograph Analog Wrist Watch with Brown Leather Band - 77014


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Correction, it was the SRP313 (aka bloody tooth monster) that I got at Jome for $200. AFAIK, this model isn't available with a bracelet but a new OEM bracelet can be had for around $50. Sorry no pics yet because I have to wait until my b-day (5/9) to open it.


----------



## MattXCIV (Mar 16, 2013)

Countycomm is having a sale on Maratac Composite bands for $6.00 plus shipping.

http://countycomm.com/pvc.html

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MattXCIV said:


> Countycomm is having a sale on Maratac Composite bands for $6.00 plus shipping.
> 
> CountyComm - Maratac? Stitched Composite Watch Bands
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Personally I don't think those straps are for people like me with under 7" wrists, they look incredible but are in the long side.


----------



## R-Oak (Jun 26, 2012)

the zombie zulu is also on sale on countycoom
CountyComm - Maratac? "S-Series" Zulu® Bands
i dont know why, but I cant purchase a watchband, from my canadian paypall acount, even if I select ( ship outside US, Canada)


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Personally I don't think those straps are for people like me with under 7" wrists, they look incredible but are in the long side.


That said, $6 is a terrific price for the band


----------



## rjasonf (Feb 11, 2011)

MP83 said:


> That said, $6 is a terrific price for the band


until it added $10 for shipping.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

rjasonf said:


> until it added $10 for shipping.


Arghhhhhhh!!! Just noticed that too. ABORT! ABORT!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

rjasonf said:


> until it added $10 for shipping.





R.Palace said:


> Arghhhhhhh!!! Just noticed that too. ABORT! ABORT!


Oh man I was ready to pull the trigger on that Zombie Zulu... Yeah $10 bucks for shipping kills the deal


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

rjasonf said:


> until it added $10 for shipping.


Buy 10. Then it's only $1 per. Solved.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

That's why I generally buy my Maratac NATOs off the forum of Broadarrow. CountyComm has set shipping based on the total cost of what is in your cart.


----------



## safetyobc (Nov 23, 2011)

Use coupon code *SEKW31* and get a Seiko SSB049 or SSB047 for $70. (shipping is extra).

Seiko Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SSB049

Seiko Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SSB047


----------



## R-Oak (Jun 26, 2012)

i'm not a big fan of invicta,
but there are decent deal for US resident on EBAY 
Fashion Vault: One-of-a-kind fashion events from vintage to runway. Designer sale events for eBay members only. 
and because im canadian, the shipping price of 40$ kills all deals there is


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten.com - Seiko Men's Chronograph Stainless Steel Case and Bracelet Watch - SNDE19

Seiko SNDE19 SNDE21 or SNDE17 quartz chronograph for $60 shipped if you check out with V.me by Visa. Black, blue, or silver dials.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Heads up! Girard-Perregaux sale at Vente-Privee tomorrow. FYI, I bought a Glycine from them before and it came with a stamped warranty card.

vente-privee


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Heads up! Girard-Perregaux sale at Vente-Privee tomorrow. FYI, I bought a Glycine from them before and it came with a stamped warranty card.
> 
> vente-privee


Something tells me that even on Ventee those watches won't be anywhere near affordable. Lol.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

IRBilldozer said:


> Something tells me that even on Ventee those watches won't be anywhere near affordable. Lol.


The three men's models sold out instantly.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> The three men's models sold out instantly.


Dont' worry, they'll be on ebay within 24 hours. :-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Dont' worry, they'll be on ebay within 24 hours. :-d


They won't make much after Ebay and Paypal fees. They weren't that cheap. Good deal if you wanted one to keep for yourself though.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

They were "deals" but hardly affordable with the cheapest one being $2800. If I dropped 3k on a watch it's going to be my grail ilnot some haute brand like that. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

IRBilldozer said:


> They were "deals" but hardly affordable with the cheapest one being $2800. If I dropped 3k on a watch it's going to be my grail ilnot some haute brand like that.


There aren't very many in-house automatic Swiss watches for under $3000.

Your grail is better than a GP? Better than this?


----------



## mb0893 (Aug 2, 2012)

Groupon has the Android Divemaster watch for $79.99, down from $250. Seagull 21 jewel automatic movement, 500 meters water resistant, and cool design in my opinion, if you like a more modern-looking watch (50 mm!!):

Android Men's Divemaster Automatic Watch Deal of the Day | Groupon


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> There aren't very many in-house automatic Swiss watches for under $3000.
> 
> Your grail is better than a GP? Better than this?


I think better in this case is pretty subjective to be fair. Better movement? Maybe not. However I have never seen a GP watch I really like. Simply having a great in house movement would never make me spend $3000 on a watch (remember this is f71). If....IF I ever do actually commit those kinds of funds to a watch it would be something I'm absolutely in love with not a random watch that happened to be on sale and had a good movement. As of right now the only thing I would drop that money on would be a Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

jmoneyfh said:


> Jomashop has a doorbuster sale with 52% off a bunch of Citizen wathes, including the Citizen Nighthawk for $189.60
> 
> View attachment 1029319


Crap...I hesitated on this, now the deal is gone. How often do they drop the price that low?


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

A watch is far more than a movement.


----------



## MGMDET (Mar 26, 2013)

This might not be for everyone but I have had the gunmetal one for 3+ years now and love it, mine was -7 in 24 last week and it has a 12 year warranty so I ordered this one today. $42 on Relic brand site black only. Yes I know it's kind of a fashion brand but $42 is awfully affordable


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My local Costco has a Panerai for $3999 if that's considered a bargain.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't know anything about this brand but $635 looks like a good price for a 7750.

Kadloo Scaramango No 1 Chronograph Mens Wristwatch Model: 80935BK


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

For the strap hunters, Panatime is offering a 20% discount on your entire order through the end of this weekend (*cough* erm... that's through today) with the coupon code "spring13" (you gotta enter the code in your shopping basket)


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Amazon is doing a Sthurling special today.

Amazon.com: Deal of the Day: 50% Off Stuhrling


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

Amazon Deal of the day has some Stuhrling Original for half off yesterday's price. Ranging from 50 to 70 dollars. I'm really tempted to pick one up.

Edit looks like I was a little late.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HauteLook is having a sale on Android watches. They even have an automatic diving tourbillon!

HauteLook


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

1 Sale a Day is having a sale on Stuhrling watches.

Watch Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Vente Privee has a Wolf Designs sale. 

Boxes and winders. Most reasonable ones I saw was $150 ish for a single winder and $88 for a 5 watch box made of wood. Not really cheap but I have heard good things about their winders. I love the leather 5 watch box I got from them...then again it only cost me $27.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Rue La La has some high-end pre-owned pieces for pretty good prices. $2500 for a Speedmaster of 1990s vintage. Some lucky shlub nabbed an IWC Portofino for only $800!


----------



## rupp (Jan 5, 2013)

*Seiko Men's SNK807 Automatic. Lowest price ever according to camelcamelcamel.com , $49.99*

Seiko Men's SNK807 Seiko 5 Automatic Blue Canvas Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

edit, blue only


----------



## R-Oak (Jun 26, 2012)

ok... here is a touchy one
i was browsing another side and 
there is a guy selling a alpinist for 315 US dollars ...
i would of bought it myself, but ... the add says, conus only 
FS: Seiko SARB017

thing is, i dont really know this site, NOR do i know the guy ... so i'm really hopping im not sending someone in a trap.. but all looks fine to me
just do a little reserch first 
but .. if i was in the conus.... i woulnt have wrote this message

hopefully i help someone


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Jomashop Deal of the Day, SNK805K2, Seiko 5 Military Green Dial

with coupon code SNK17, $32.99 plus $6 shipping plus tax depending on where you live. (Shipping outside US would kinda kill the deal.)









There's a blue one too I think. I couldn't resist.
Seiko 5 Military Green Dial Automatic Mens Watch SNK805K2


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just came to post this. At this price you can't go wrong! I have the black and it's great. A bit on the small side though.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

wildpack said:


> Jomashop Deal of the Day, SNK805K2, Seiko 5 Military Green Dial
> 
> with coupon code SNK17, $32.99 plus $6 shipping plus tax depending on where you live. (Shipping outside US would kinda kill the deal.)
> 
> ...


Showing as $49.99 currently  God knows I spend enough time browsing Joma, maybe they read my cookies and decided I don't need a deal because I will prolly buy something anyway.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> Showing as $49.99 currently  God knows I spend enough time browsing Joma, maybe they read my cookies and decided I don't need a deal because I will prolly buy something anyway.


You have to use the coupon code SNK17


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

I just ordered the blue one, SNK807K2, today from islandwatch at $65 but feel good about it, as I know the transaction will go over without a hitch and that I'll end up with a nice watch to show for it.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> You have to use the coupon code SNK17


Dayum, there I go again not reading the text, just looking at the piccies :-s


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

OCDood said:


> I just ordered the blue one, SNK807K2, today from islandwatch at $65 but feel good about it, as I know the transaction will go over without a hitch and that I'll end up with a nice watch to show for it.


Wow, you're taking that really well. You're a better man than I, OCDood.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

wildpack said:


> Wow, you're taking that really well. You're a better man than I, OCDood.


X2 hahaha I've had that happen to me before as well and you better believe I don't act that cool and calm


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

R-Oak said:


> ok... here is a touchy one
> i was browsing another side and
> there is a guy selling a alpinist for 315 US dollars ...
> i would of bought it myself, but ... the add says, conus only
> ...


You can always ship it to me. Then I can send it your way insured.

I recently was contacted here on wus and given a free g shock. This could be my way of paying it forward.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Give me something in the $100 range somebody. It's been a rough week, I just want to splurge.


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

Seems to good to be true. I'm thinking its not really a 95. For us in the states, to get a new one shipped is close to $500. And they typically hold their value really well. Just check out the F29 for ones that have sold recently and you'll see what's fair.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Give me something in the $100 range somebody. It's been a rough week, I just want to splurge.


Snk807 snk805 snk809

Casio amw 320 r...

F29....


----------



## goodjavstexas (Jan 23, 2013)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Give me something in the $100 range somebody. It's been a rough week, I just want to splurge.


Here's a discontinued Casio quartz pilot for sale on eBay. $70 and it comes with a solid link bracelet and solid end links.
I just bought 2 watches so I have to hold off from this, but I'm super tempted.

Casio MSY501D-1B Mens DURO 200M Divers Stainless Steel Dress Watch Black Dial

http://bit.ly/ZyB4QF


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

$39 less in my pocket and I have another watch... Damn you bargain thread, damn you! 



wildpack said:


> Jomashop Deal of the Day, SNK805K2, Seiko 5 Military Green Dial
> 
> with coupon code SNK17, $32.99 plus $6 shipping plus tax depending on where you live. (Shipping outside US would kinda kill the deal.)
> 
> ...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

wildpack said:


> Jomashop Deal of the Day, SNK805K2, Seiko 5 Military Green Dial
> 
> with coupon code SNK17, $32.99 plus $6 shipping plus tax depending on where you live.


Thanks for sharing, that's an amazing deal. I've placed an order for one.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vente-Privee is having a sale on U-Boat watches starting tomorrow at 10:00am EST.

http://vptoday.com/11dbsbU


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

This deal has been extended another day for those who may have thought they lost out.


wildpack said:


> Jomashop Deal of the Day, SNK805K2, Seiko 5 Military Green Dial
> 
> with coupon code SNK17, $32.99 plus $6 shipping plus tax depending on where you live. (Shipping outside US would kinda kill the deal.)
> 
> ...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Like the look of these...

°ÂÍþÊ±×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±í ÄÐÊ¿ÕæÆ¤±í´øÉÌÎñÊÖ±íÕýÆ· ±³Í¸»úÐ¾ÔË¶¯±í³±Á÷-ÌÔ±¦Íø

°ÂÍþÊ±»úÐµ±íÈ«×Ô¶¯ ÄÐÊ¿ÕæÆ¤±í´øÊÖ±í ³±Á÷Ê±ÉÐÄÐ±í´ó±íÅÌÍó±í-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

arktika1148 said:


> Like the look of these...
> 
> °ÂÍþÊ±×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±í ÄÐÊ¿ÕæÆ¤±í´øÉÌÎñÊÖ±íÕýÆ· ±³Í¸»úÐ¾ÔË¶¯±í³±Á÷-ÌÔ±¦Íø
> 
> °ÂÍþÊ±»úÐµ±íÈ«×Ô¶¯ ÄÐÊ¿ÕæÆ¤±í´øÊÖ±í ³±Á÷Ê±ÉÐÄÐ±í´ó±íÅÌÍó±í-ÌÔ±¦Íø


That first one looks great. Very Omega-esque.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

RyanD said:


> That first one looks great. Very Omega-esque.


Makes me wonder more and more......who/where are watches made

The first is about $100 btw


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

arktika1148 said:


> Makes me wonder more and more......who/where are watches made
> 
> The first is about $100 btw


No, Omega does not make their watches in China. The first one is essentially a rebranded fake Omega Aqua Terra, and is hardly a bargain. You would be better off buying a legitimate Seagull watch with proper quality control for a comparable price.

If you like the Aqua Terra look, another possibility is the Orient Star Standard Date, which is approximately $450.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mleok said:


> You would be better off buying a legitimate Seagull watch with proper quality control for a comparable price.


Not necessarily true. I bought 2 Sea-Gull watches at their factory in Tianjin, China. They are both junk.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251263958491&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=43311681313

$350 for an ETA 2892 is hard to beat.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten.com has 20% back in credit on watches with code FASHION.

That would make this Omega Seamaster $2800 net. Lowest price I've seen for a new one. Wish I could justify it.
Rakuten.com - Seller listing for Omega Seamaster James Bond Midsize Mens Watch 2225.80

Tissot PRC100 with 7750 for $744 net.
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/tissot-prc100-automatic-leather-mens-watch-t0084141605100/234871452.html

Tissot Seastar for $693 net.
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/tissot-...dial-mens-watch-t0664271105700/232609074.html

Tissot T-Navigator for $616 net.
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/tissot-...dial-mens-watch-t0624271105700/228648026.html

Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono with 7750 for under $600 net.
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/h71556737-hamilton/205066349.html

Orient Thresher for $112.
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/orient-...ess-steel-automatic-black-dial/231293791.html

A few Seiko 5 watches on bracelets for $47.
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/seiko-men-s-automatic-stainless-steel/206866968.html


----------



## walkingtoasters (Dec 12, 2012)

Craig610 said:


> Hey all, just a heads up for those who may be looking for a New Black Mako on rubber for the 50% off of retail like it used to be. Perfect if one you have suffered major damage or you no longer own one and you miss it.


link??


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

walkingtoasters said:


> link??


Sadly there is no such sale at this time. He is just a spam bot, copy/pasting old posts and promoting his site through the use of emoticons hosted on his site.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

20% back at Rakuten.com is back today until 1PM PDT with code EARLYBIRD.


----------



## gmharle (Mar 9, 2013)

Man was I bummed. I ordered on of these on Saturday and couldn't wait to get it this week. The only thing that I got was an email saying that my order was cancelled because they over sold the item. I don't have a lot of experience with Jomashop. Is this something that happens often with their "Deal of the day"? The funny thing is this particular deal was up for quite a while after I ordered.



wildpack said:


> Jomashop Deal of the Day, SNK805K2, Seiko 5 Military Green Dial
> 
> with coupon code SNK17, $32.99 plus $6 shipping plus tax depending on where you live. (Shipping outside US would kinda kill the deal.)
> 
> ...


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

gmharle said:


> Man was I bummed. I ordered on of these on Saturday and couldn't wait to get it this week. The only thing that I got was an email saying that my order was cancelled because they over sold the item. I don't have a lot of experience with Jomashop. Is this something that happens often with their "Deal of the day"? The funny thing is this particular deal was up for quite a while after I ordered.


I got the "order received" e-mail and they'll notify when shipped. Now I'm expecting the worst. ;-)

The one "funny" thing about the deal was the coupon code. The code was published on FatWallet or Slickdeals, but not on the Joma website. Maybe they got "unexpected" sales volumes.

edit: and the obvious posting on a price sensitive watch enthusiast site


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

DWS has a group deal on Wenger Terragraph military watch for $80. Don't know if that's a good deal or not but I thought I'd pass it along.

Wenger 72780 Men's TerraGraph White Dial Brown Leather Strap Military Time Watch


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

bambam650 said:


> DWS has a group deal on Wenger Terragraph military watch for $80. Don't know if that's a good deal or not but I thought I'd pass it along.
> 
> Wenger 72780 Men's TerraGraph White Dial Brown Leather Strap Military Time Watch


I have that watch with a blue dial. And I paid more than $80 for it. ;-)


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

arktika1148 said:


> Makes me wonder more and more......who/where are watches made
> 
> The first is about $100 btw


Awsky? Any experience?


----------



## AngerHeSmiles (Dec 27, 2011)

wildpack said:


> I got the "order received" e-mail and they'll notify when shipped. Now I'm expecting the worst. ;-)
> 
> The one "funny" thing about the deal was the coupon code. The code was published on FatWallet or Slickdeals, but not on the Joma website. Maybe they got "unexpected" sales volumes.
> 
> edit: and the obvious posting on a price sensitive watch enthusiast site


Amazon has these watches for about the 10 bucks more(free shipping on Amazon, not Joma) then the Jomashop price.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

wildpack said:


> I got the "order received" e-mail and they'll notify when shipped. Now I'm expecting the worst. ;-)
> 
> The one "funny" thing about the deal was the coupon code. The code was published on FatWallet or Slickdeals, but not on the Joma website. Maybe they got "unexpected" sales volumes.
> 
> edit: and the obvious posting on a price sensitive watch enthusiast site


i ordered after seeing it on this site, and i just got a shipping confirmation about an hour ago, so you may not need to end up with the worst case scenario. :-!


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

gmharle said:


> Man was I bummed. I ordered on of these on Saturday and couldn't wait to get it this week. The only thing that I got was an email saying that my order was cancelled because they over sold the item. I don't have a lot of experience with Jomashop. Is this something that happens often with their "Deal of the day"? The funny thing is this particular deal was up for quite a while after I ordered.


Got the same sad e-mail as you..oh well, it was pure impulse anyway..


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

tylehman said:


> i ordered after seeing it on this site, and i just got a shipping confirmation about an hour ago, so you may not need to end up with the worst case scenario. :-!


It's coming! Or at least they printed off the UPS shipping label.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My SNK807K2 is sitting at the USPS sorting center 100 miles from my house and expected to arrive tomorrow, a day earlier than I anticipated. :-!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I got my green Seiko from Joma Shop today. It will compliment my black one. I think I want the cream one as well now. I have bought from them many times before. There's something called the SlickDeals effect. They can bring so many customers to a merchant, they can literally overwhelm them. That looks like what happened here.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

15% off of Christopher Ward C10 and C11 Chronos, coupon code FLIGHT15, good till May 9.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

iceman66 said:


> 15% off of Christopher Ward C10 and C11 Chronos, coupon code FLIGHT15, good till May 9.


I'd like to see a coupon for bracelets!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> I'd like to see a coupon for bracelets!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


I want c9 or speedhawk coupon! But bracelet will do too!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Jomashop has an amazing deal on a Fossil I actually really like. The Fossil Clyde in PVD. It's $150 here but only $76 at Joma's. Too bad shipping to my country is a stupid $35... 

Fossil Clyde Black Dial Black IP Stainless Steel Black Leather Mens Watch JR1364


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Negakinu said:


> Jomashop has an amazing deal on a Fossil I actually really like. The Fossil Clyde in PVD. It's $150 here but only $76 at Joma's. Too bad shipping to my country is a stupid $35...
> 
> Fossil Clyde Black Dial Black IP Stainless Steel Black Leather Mens Watch JR1364


If you see a deal on Jomashop, check to see if they also sell it on Rakuten so that you can get up to 20% back. Doesn't help in this case, but they had a killer deal on an Omega today.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> I'd like to see a coupon for bracelets!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


We'll probably see a general coupon for Father's Day.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Crown & Buckle is having a sale, up to 60% off select straps.
Sale Straps - Width - Crown and Buckle


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Crown & Buckle is having a sale, up to 60% off select straps.
> Sale Straps - Width - Crown and Buckle


Just popped on a leather NATO. Thanks for the head's up Josh, it'll be my first one.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Just popped on a leather NATO. Thanks for the head's up Josh, it'll be my first one.


I pulled the trigger on these:


lactardjosh said:


> For $35, including shipping from Crown & Buckle:


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> We'll probably see a general coupon for Father's Day.


Ill mark your words, even ill might put that in my signature


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

samdwich said:


> Ill mark your words, even ill might put that in my signature


Yeah I hope Citizen V is right. We'll see if I can actually wait that long though.


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

Got a couple, cant be wrong wit h the 5$ silicone. The buckle is worth more ;P


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

samdwich said:


> Ill mark your words, even ill might put that in my signature


Noooo, don't do it :-(. I spoke too soon. While they probably will have a coupon for Father's Day again (they already announced they're doing Mother's Day: Perfectly Timed for Mother's Day), it'll likely just be X% off men's watches like last year, not a site-wide coupon. I should have rechecked before I posted, sorry.


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Crown & Buckle is having a sale, up to 60% off select straps.
> Sale Straps - Width - Crown and Buckle


Thanks for the info mate! End up getting few leather NATO straps for the Magrette brass. Unfortunately the straps are either too long or not to my liking! Great price though!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> Noooo, don't do it :-(. I spoke too soon. While they probably will have a coupon for Father's Day again (they already announced they're doing Mother's Day: Perfectly Timed for Mother's Day), it'll likely just be X% off men's watches like last year, not a site-wide coupon. I should have rechecked before I posted, sorry.


Too late! I'm already editing my signature with your quote....

To tell the truth I really hope you are right and it does make a lot of sense, just let's hope we get the discount so I can buy more watches.

By the way discount watch store has a white baby g in discount for your girls.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Price on the Timex T2N700 has been jumping all over the place on Amazon lately. Currently at an all-time low of $89.89
Timex Men's T2N700 Intelligent Quartz SL Series Fly-Back Chronograph Brown Leather Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

BigBandito said:


> Price on the Timex T2N700 has been jumping all over the place on Amazon lately. Currently at an all-time low of $89.89
> Timex Men's T2N700 Intelligent Quartz SL Series Fly-Back Chronograph Brown Leather Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


Snagged it. Hoping this isn't so cheap because it's the version with the misprinted dial


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

touchofmodern.com has some interesting J. Springs watches today, for what seems like good prices.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/j-springs


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Amazon out of stock on that Timex.


----------



## JonathanFR (May 29, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Crown & Buckle is having a sale, up to 60% off select straps.
> Sale Straps - Width - Crown and Buckle


Just ordered a leather NATO. Thanks!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

SharkStores - Watches

Breed 2502 Kimble Collection Custom One-Hand Movement
I'd be all over that if it wasn't quartz. It's still tempting...


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

1 Sale a day has a bunch of Seiko watches on sale. Those $70 chronographs are not my cup of tea, but I think it's a good price.

Watch Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

I think gigantic dials with three tiny subdials nestled close together in the center doesn't look good in general.


----------



## MattXCIV (Mar 16, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> Crown & Buckle is having a sale, up to 60% off select straps.
> Sale Straps - Width - Crown and Buckle


Thanks for the heads up, just ordered a leather NATO.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

DWS group deal: Blue Seiko Quartz $59

Seiko SGEF77 Men's Royal Blue Dial Stainless Steel Analog Watch


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

JonathanFR said:


> Just ordered a leather NATO. Thanks!


Same here.
Cheers. Post pics once it arrives.


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

This thread is for links to good deals. I'm tired of getting excited to see a new post thinking there's another good deal but it turns out to be someone saying how they bought something that was a good deal three days ago. I can't take this emotional roller coaster!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

britewhite said:


> This thread is for links to good deals. I'm tired of getting excited to see a new post thinking there's another good deal but it turns out to be someone saying how they bought something that was a good deal three days ago. I can't take this emotional roller coaster!











:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

LMAO, I was gonna post a link to a WOW sale or something just so I wouldn't be hypocritical.
Leave it to my arch nemesis to call me on it.
Well played, sir, well played. You just wait till I get a shark with a "laser" on it.

Here's a watch at 92% off!
http://www.ewatches.com/detail.asp?...2&promotion_code=RED4441050113121652816154052


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

britewhite said:


> LMAO, I was gonna post a link to a WOW sale or something just so I wouldn't be hypocritical.
> Leave it to my arch nemesis to call me on it.
> Well played, sir, well played. You just wait till I get a shark with a "laser" on it.
> 
> ...


Lol @ arch-nemesis! :-! Blame H3RRINGTON. It's only because I've been thinking in meme since he posted that giveaway thread. ;-)

92% off retail? I can't afford NOT to buy it!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyway, totally got distracted, but I did actually come in here to post a deal!

Today's "A watch for you" deal is pretty dang good: Casio AMW330 for only $40. White-dialed chrono version of forum favorite AMW320R. Not too shabby! I know nothing of that site, though. YMMV.


----------



## A Southern Gentleman (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone have any dealings with awatchforyou.com? That Casio is tempting. There is a disclaimer that the watch does not come with box or papers which seems a bit sketchy. BTW, I went part way through the order process to check on shipping - $5.00 so total cost is $44.99. Maybe too good to be true?


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

A Southern Gentleman said:


> Anyone have any dealings with awatchforyou.com? That Casio is tempting. There is a disclaimer that the watch does not come with box or papers which seems a bit sketchy. BTW, I went part way through the order process to check on shipping - $5.00 so total cost is $44.99. Maybe too good to be true?


I have bought from them. I bought a casio forester for 5 bucks and it came in bubble wrap.

Sent from my thingamabop with post-consumer recycled energy


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Just a head up if you're looking to do something special for the lady in your life...ChrWard just added a bunch of ladies watches to the clearance section. Good selection of nice Swiss quartz with AR sapphire and 5 yr warranty some as cheap at $93.

Clearance


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

This watch seemed like a pretty good deal for $60 dollars with free one day shipping. Swiss quartz and SS on a bracelet
Stuhrling Original Men's 395.33U16 Aquadiver Regatta Champion Professional Diver Swiss Quartz Date Blue Bezel Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Chaser41 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Incoming, what have you got in the mail? (Part 3)*

_







Originally Posted by *Citizen V* 
Yesss, my demagnetizer has finally reached the US.










_Hey Citizen V,

Did you order one of these to go with it?










Here are some free picture instructions to go with it refer to fig. A and B to get started my friend:

Fig. A










Fig. B Note; you may need an assistant as shown.










Bring back lots of NOS watches for us when you get back from time travel.​


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Oddly non-sequitur, that.

Anywho: Movado at MyHabit today.

EDIT: not much of a bargain, actually. Will let it here for posterity, etc.


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like Deep Blue has taken significant reductions on some of their stock (was $699, now $299)....
WORLD DIVER GMT 500 - PRO 500 COLLECTION


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

d2ward said:


> Looks like Deep Blue has taken significant reductions on some of their stock (was $699, now $299)....
> WORLD DIVER GMT 500 - PRO 500 COLLECTION


That's a nice watch but is still too expensive IMHO.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cadence Watch Co. has a sale going on (e-mailed coupon codes), including the Ecomatics line which have a nice Mondaine look to them as well as Miyota 8215 movements, use code ECO-74 and get them for $74 instead of the $245 MSRP, that is about what they were going for during the name your price promotion. Also a bunch of coupon codes for quartz models, to many to list here. Will e-mail them on request, or just sign up for the newsletter at the home page - I am not affiliated with Cadence.


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> Cadence Watch Co. has a sale going on (e-mailed coupon codes), including the Ecomatics line which have a nice Mondaine look to them as well as Miyota 8215 movements, use code ECO-74 and get them for $74 instead of the $245 MSRP, that is about what they were going for during the name your price promotion. Also a bunch of coupon codes for quartz models, to many to list here. Will e-mail them on request, or just sign up for the newsletter at the home page - I am not affiliated with Cadence.


seems like just about every watch is sold out on their site aside from there 4:20 series.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you, iceman66. When I looked (and shopped), the fabric strap models were all in stock, as was the 4:20 on leather.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Thank you, iceman66. When I looked (and shopped), the fabric strap models were all in stock, as was the 4:20 on leather.


Does mine now have a friend to say HIGH to?


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

iceman66 said:


> Does mine now have a friend to say HIGH to?
> 
> View attachment 1074984


Ice what is the crystal on those? The phrase "sapphire coated quartz crystal" has always confused me.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

Deftones?


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> Ice what is the crystal on those? The phrase "sapphire coated quartz crystal" has always confused me.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


As i know, it is a mineral crystal with a coating of sapphire as time goes by I have heard that the coating might start to separate from the crystal but I only heard it somewhere it might be and old ladies tale. The production cost are not incredible cheaper than an actual sapphire crystal but it still saves some bucks to the brand.

I believe seiko used to produce this and called it sapphlex also i bave read that invicta flame fusion crap is this same thing.

If I'm wrong in anything please let me know, I want to know about this as the "sapphire coated" confused me for long and that is the info I could gather and I want to have this correct in my head.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> Does mine now have a friend to say HIGH to?


It has a more cautious friend who will nonetheless studiously avoid drawing attention to your late afternoon absences. ;-)


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

IRBilldozer said:


> Ice what is the crystal on those? The phrase "sapphire coated quartz crystal" has always confused me.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


I really have no idea and for the $70 I spent on it, I honestly am not too worried about it, IYKWIM.

For britewhite - Of course, Deftones - White Pony


----------



## rupp (Jan 5, 2013)

jmoneyfh said:


> Jomashop has a doorbuster sale with 52% off a bunch of Citizen wathes, including the Citizen Nighthawk for $189.60


this deal is back on at jomashop, except $5 cheaper now with coupon slickdealcz5

Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive Pilot Watch Mens Watch BJ7000-52E


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

rupp said:


> this deal is back on at jomashop, except $5 cheaper now with coupon slickdealcz5
> 
> Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive Pilot Watch Mens Watch BJ7000-52E


Grabbed my nighthawk. I was just coming in here to post this. Such a killer deal.


----------



## jekostas (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay, this deal is only Vancouver, BC, Canada area WISers (sorry everyone else!)

The Atmosphere sports in Langley is having clearout pricing on Bertucci field watches, I was seeing 50-60% off of retail pricing and they had at least a dozen in stock. Both titanium and steel models.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JomaDeals.com: Daily Special

Tissot Quadrato Mens Watch T005.507.11.061.00 for $319. Not bad for a Swiss automatic on a bracelet.


----------



## A Southern Gentleman (Mar 11, 2013)

You guys are killing me posting these deals. Another watch is incoming - couldn't pass up the Nighthawk deal.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

You won't regret it, it's an awesome watch an a steal for that price



A Southern Gentleman said:


> You guys are killing me posting these deals. Another watch is incoming - couldn't pass up the Nighthawk deal.


----------



## Funkyman (Oct 22, 2011)

Ewjen's above post is spam (it's directly above this though it may be removed in which case ignore this). That SNZH63 is not a deal at all. Amazon has the watch for (more than) half the price the above person does. Also cheaper are Jomashop, creationwatches and skywatches.

Do not buy.

Edit:

In light of the information below it seems I was incorrect. I apologise and retract the slander. In my defence, when I viewed the site, the countdown timer said there were 13 hours remaining (and the price was double Amazon's price). I am sorry Ewjen.


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

Funkyman said:


> Ewjen's above post is spam (it's directly above this though it may be removed in which case ignore this). That SNZH63 is not a deal at all. Amazon has the watch for (more than) half the price the above person does. Also cheaper are Jomashop, creationwatches and skywatches.
> 
> Do not buy.


I didn't check prices but if thats true then I hope moderators can track his IP address and block him.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Funkyman said:


> Ewjen's above post is spam (it's directly above this though it may be removed in which case ignore this). That SNZH63 is not a deal at all. Amazon has the watch for (more than) half the price the above person does. Also cheaper are Jomashop, creationwatches and skywatches.
> 
> Do not buy.


Today it is pricey, but yesterday it was listed at about $113 which was reasonable.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Funkyman said:


> Ewjen's above post is spam (it's directly above this though it may be removed in which case ignore this). That SNZH63 is not a deal at all. Amazon has the watch for (more than) half the price the above person does. Also cheaper are Jomashop, creationwatches and skywatches.
> 
> Do not buy.


It was a daily deal, so when he posted it was a much lower price. The price has gone back up since the day is over, as that is the nature of daily group deals. This certainly was not spam. Discountwatchstore.com is a reputable site.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

jmoneyfh said:


> It was a daily deal, so when he posted it was a much lower price. The price has gone back up since the day is over, as that is the nature of daily group deals. This certainly was not spam. Discountwatchstore.com is a reputable site.


I agree with this.
When I followed the link to this last night to check it out, there was an hour left on the deal. It was $15 cheaper than Jomashop at the time and about $5 cheaper than Amazon.

That being said, the current price when you follow that link is $276, which is absolutely absurd.


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Island Watch is offering a special. Spend more than $150 on Orient watches and you get one of 4 Orient quartz watches for free. The free one's are OK; nothing special. Good beaters; for sure!!!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

David8b said:


> Island Watch is offering a special. Spend more than $150 on Orient watches and you get one of 4 Orient quartz watches for free. The free one's are OK; nothing special. Good beaters; for sure!!!


$69 value, and good through Father's Day. Not a bad deal! One for me and one for dad??? ;-)

PS: That's Long Island Watch to most.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten.com has $25 off $75 with code GET25 from 1pm-4pm PST today plus 5% back in Super Points. Lots of nice Seikos under $100 that might be good deals.


----------



## Crius (May 13, 2013)

Well there goes $150. Seiko 007 was too good to pass up :-(


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> $69 value, and good through Father's Day. Not a bad deal! One for me and one for dad??? ;-)
> 
> PS: That's Long Island Watch to most.


In fairness, their homepage banner says "Island Watch" and so do the logos on the polishing clothes they like to include with your purchases.


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

How 'bout a *Seiko SSB049 *for $69.99? Sounds like a heckuva bargain to me. This page says 45mm, but I think it's more like 41.

Men's Seiko Chronograph


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Free international shipping from Rakuten Global Market Japan. Post if you find anything good.

Enter Now! Free International Shipping at all Participating Stores!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

rupp said:


> this deal is back on at jomashop, except $5 cheaper now with coupon slickdealcz5
> 
> Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive Pilot Watch Mens Watch BJ7000-52E


Hmm that is actually pretty cool.. and costs ~$435 here in denmark.. soo would be a good price!  just texted my fiance, and she admitted that its a cool watch!  might see that incomming  you guys says its a awesome watch?

But cant figure out how much it costs to get it to denmark, and would probarly get "caught" in customs.. :/


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

iceman66 said:


> In fairness, their homepage banner says "Island Watch" and so do the logos on the polishing clothes they like to include with your purchases.


Oh, lol, I wasn't trying to correct him. Just to alert folks reading the thread so they know where to look. ;-)


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

CountyComm has the James Bond MARATAC NATO for $10... of course with $10 shipping charge. I'd love one, but I really don't need one and I shouldn't even entertain this option, group buy anyone?

CountyComm - Maratac? Mil-Nato MI-6 Bands


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt Groupe

Carucci watches are back on Gilt. I just grabbed the hand-winding mechanical chronograph for $135. Looks like the Sea-Gull movement. Check out the chronograph pushers. I've never seen them directed up like that.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This isn't very affordable, but it is a bargain. Complete set of 6 Seiko Star Wars watches for $5600. The same set just sold for $7100 on Ebay.

Rakuten, Inc.: Rakuten Worldwide


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

RyanD said:


> This isn't very affordable, but it is a bargain. Complete set of 6 Seiko Star Wars watches for $5600. The same set just sold for $7100 on Ebay.
> 
> Rakuten, Inc.: Rakuten Worldwide


Hate you


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Joma Seiko Flashsale










SNK809 for $55, not sure if code Fastship works on the flash sale for free shipping


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

peatnick said:


> Joma Seiko Flashsale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if they made that in a 42 i'd be all over it


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

SRP357 is larger at 43mm but also costs $111 on sale


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Joma Seiko Flashsale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The prices in their flash sale on Edox are pretty sick, too.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Adee Kaye black quartz chronogragh on group sale at Discount Watch Store for $63. I know nothing about the watch or brand but it seemed like a good deal.

Adee Kaye AK7234-MIPB Black Men's Chronograph Black Ion Plated Leather Strap Watch


----------



## Addy711 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hope straps are OK to post here. Broadarrow www.broadarrow.net/maratac.htm has the Maratec MI-6 NATO (aka Bond strap) on sale for $10, shipping is $6 so I grabbed two since the shipping charge is the same. Mil series also on sale for $9


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

If you do not have an SKX009, you will have to buy one: http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=0&bo_products_variance_id=62148


----------



## R-Oak (Jun 26, 2012)

Rush said:


> If you do not have an SKX009, you will have to buy one: http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=0&bo_products_variance_id=62148


40$ kills the deal for us Canadian's ... again and again


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

R-Oak said:


> 40$ kills the deal for us Canadian's ... again and again


Could have got free international shipping here a few days ago. It looks like they will still ship for free if you promise to write a review.
Rakuten: SEIKO SEIKO self-winding watch watch SKX009K2 fs2gm- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

R-Oak said:


> 40$ kills the deal for us Canadian's ... again and again


Didn't notice that. I already have one so I didn't check for shipping.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Not an internet bargain, or an international one, but where else to post? On Mother's day I accompanied the Mrs. on a shopping outing; clothes, clothes, purses etc. Anyway, we made a stop at a store called "Ross - Dress For Less", sort of a clearinghouse of overstock items from bigger dept. stores from what I gathered. Was just browsing and ended up in homewares and stumbled upon the item pictured below, made the trip totally worthwhile - $10 for a pretty damn good looking strap box. They had several other boxes that would have sufficed as well, I am pretty sure that each store has a unique inventory, but hey the next time you happen by one, give it a look, you never know what you'll find.


----------



## grindMARC (Jan 17, 2013)

Precimax diver 45MM auto shipped for $52
MrWatch - Precimax Men's Vintage Automatic Stainless Steel Watch


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I wish it was a different color, looks like a good deal.



grindMARC said:


> Precimax diver 45MM auto shipped for $52
> MrWatch - Precimax Men's Vintage Automatic Stainless Steel Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Memorial Day 3 Day Event

Rewards on purchases at Rakuten for the next 3 days: $20 for spending $100, $30 for spending $150, or $50 for spending $200.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm not sure which deal is active, free shipping or $50 off $200 purchases as Rakuten... I've never bought from them.

Either way they do have a seller listing the SBPP001, which with the weak yen is under $400. If that $50 deal works out, it would be $330 or something. Cheapest it's ever been.

EDIT: Well I tried this but I think Rakuten and Rakuten Global are totally separate websites. The Rakuten.com page shows the $50 off for memorial day, but Rakuten Global doesn't. So I don't think this deal will work.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

How is that Seiko better than this one for $139?

SharkStores - Watches


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> How is that Seiko better than this one for $139?
> 
> SharkStores - Watches
> 
> View attachment 1093406


SBPP001 are desired because they're considered to be a pretty affordable high quality Speedy Pro homage. Personally I'd spend the extra cash on the SBPP001 or buy neither if the options were between those two Seiko chronographs.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

IRBilldozer said:


> SBPP001 are desired because they're considered to be a pretty affordable high quality Speedy Pro homage. Personally I'd spend the extra cash on the SBPP001 or buy neither if the options were between those two Seiko chronographs.


Why spend $400 on a fake quartz Speedmaster when a real one is only $1200? That's silly.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Why spend $400 on a fake quartz Speedmaster when a real one is only $1200? That's silly.


Because its a great watch from a great brand at a third the cost. And its not a fake. Its a homage.

Sent from my potato using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Why spend $400 on a fake quartz Speedmaster when a real one is only $1200? That's silly.


$1200? Where do you shop? I've never even seen a used Speedy Pro under $2000.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Why spend $400 on a fake quartz Speedmaster when a real one is only $1200? That's silly.


Where can i purchase a $1200 speedmaster? Please share


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Why spend $400 on a fake quartz Speedmaster *when a real one is only $1200?* That's silly.


Please show us where we can get one for that price and don't say used. Or are you just being silly?


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Why spend $400 on a fake quartz Speedmaster when a real one is only $1200? That's silly.


Where where!? I really want to see one at that price and purchase it right away, please share your magic beans I wanna climb there too!

My my I'm excited I'm gonna get a speedy for 1200.


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

samdwich said:


> Where where!? I really want to see one at that price and purchase it right away, please share your magic beans I wanna climb there too!
> 
> My my I'm excited I'm gonna get a speedy for 1200.


Yeah might have to get three at that price!


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

You can on very rare occasion find a used speedy reduced for around $1400. Which is not at all the same as a Speedy Pro...


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

brad13456 said:


> Yeah might have to get three at that price!


If that price was true, wouldn't it still cost 2-3x the amount for you guys down there? Assuming that is the USA pricing.


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> $1200? Where do you shop? I've never even seen a used Speedy Pro under $2000.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


I would imagine that he is talking about the Speedmaster Reduced (automatic), where you can find a pristine example (albeit used) for around and sometimes under $1200...just a guess. On a related note, I do wonder why some of the JDM Seikos are so much more than similar models that are available in the U.S. Rarity? Better craftsmanship??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

In nz they retail for around 5g for the cheapest speedmaster so at current exchange it will like getting the other two for free even with importation cost included


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

brwaldm said:


> I would imagine that he is talking about the Speedmaster Reduced (automatic), where you can find a pristine example (albeit used) for around and sometimes under $1200...just a guess. On a related note, I do wonder why some of the JDM Seikos are so much more than similar models that are available in the U.S. Rarity? Better craftsmanship??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Supply and demand I guess hard to find. Not for sale anyway but Japan bit like the orient Poseidon brazil only release


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

brwaldm said:


> I would imagine that he is talking about the Speedmaster Reduced (automatic), where you can find a pristine example (albeit used) for around and sometimes under $1200...just a guess. On a related note, I do wonder why some of the JDM Seikos are so much more than similar models that are available in the U.S. Rarity? Better craftsmanship??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Well than that wouldn't be a Speedy Pro.

JDM are yes rarer, regarded as having a better finish, and I would say possibly better craftsmanship seeing as they're are made in Japan rather than Thailand, Malaysia, or anywhere else. Some of them are overpriced I agree (I love the Sumo but it hardly seems like a deal to me) but some like the SARBs seem like they're a huge deal compared to other watches at that price point.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I've done some looking into the "K" suffix (built somewhere other than Japan) and the "J" suffix (Japan made) of various Seikos. While the Ks are built in Malaysia or elsewhere, because everything at Seiko is in-house, the machines, parts, and training of the workers are all identical. As far as I'm concerned there is no difference other than a bit of text on the dial and caseback. However, as you already know watch collectors are a crazy bunch and will pay the extra money (sometimes several hundred dollars) to own a watch with J markings.


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

^^bingo. Crazy indeed.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Crazy yes. But so is shelling out crazy money for just a modified eta. 

But people do it daily

Sent from my potato using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

H3RRINGTON said:


> Crazy yes. But so is shelling out crazy money for just a modified eta.
> 
> But people do it daily
> 
> Sent from my potato using Tapatalk


I found out today that Nomos modifies the same movement Stowa uses in the Antea, calls them in house, and ups the price by about 3x. My view of Nomos has been forever shattered.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> I found out today that Nomos modifies the same movement Stowa uses in the Antea, calls them in house, and ups the price by about 3x. My view of Nomos has been forever shattered.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Since I joined WUS my view of many high name brands was shattered in the worst possible way when I found most "luxury" brands use pimped ETA, don't get it wrong but I always thought Tag Heuer, Nomos, etc was in-house (yes dumb but I didn't know and many many friends I told them that they use ETA don't believe me) i believe even Tudor has some Pimped ETA movements in their products, I still love both of my Tag but I no longer see them with the feeling I used to.

I think WUS is a dream breaker but its really nice to know that that you are pay for the brand name.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> I found out today that Nomos modifies the same movement Stowa uses in the Antea, calls them in house, and ups the price by about 3x. My view of Nomos has been forever shattered.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


What? Is there a thread on this somewhere?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> Well than that wouldn't be a Speedy Pro.
> 
> JDM are yes rarer, regarded as having a better finish, and I would say possibly better craftsmanship seeing as they're are made in Japan rather than Thailand, Malaysia, or anywhere else. Some of them are overpriced I agree (I love the Sumo but it hardly seems like a deal to me) but some like the SARBs seem like they're a huge deal compared to other watches at that price point.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


JDM strangely aren't necessarily assembled in Japan, which is all it takes to satisfy Made in Japan. For example, this particular model is not Made in Japan and its caseback says "Movement Japan" and "Cased in China".

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Watch Deptofdeals.com
Android Dive master Silverjet 500 for 129$. lowest I have seen. BIG, ( and wears BIG) 50 mm, Miyota automatic movement , so so bracelt, but overall very nice. i own one already. Thinking about a second with a luminescent dial.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

MEzz said:


> Watch Deptofdeals.com
> Android Dive master Silverjet 500 for 129$. lowest I have seen. BIG, ( and wears BIG) 50 mm, Miyota automatic movement , so so bracelt, but overall very nice. i own one already. Thinking about a second with a luminescent dial.


That's the lowest price I've ever seen on a watch with a Miyota 9015, and it's a pretty good price for a lume dial too. If these were human sized instead of 50mm in diameter and 19mm thick, I wouldn't be able to resist buying one, especially given my weakness for orange. For people with huge wrists, this looks like a decent buy. Try to keep ChiefWahoo away from this page until that deal passes. He's gorilla-wristed and fond of orange, but he's trying to cut back. ;-)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

IRBilldozer said:


> I found out today that Nomos modifies the same movement Stowa uses in the Antea, calls them in house, and ups the price by about 3x. My view of Nomos has been forever shattered.


The Nomos Alpha movement is manufactured by Nomos and is based on a modification of the ETA/Peseux 7001 design. The evolution of the Alpha movement is described in this post on the PuristSPro site:

http://patek.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-7/pi-3587086/ti-577121/s--10/



> The ALPHA movement has gone a long way from its roots in the Peseux 7001. Indeed there have been 5 steps of evolution.
> 
> The first four based on 7001s that NOMOS bought and finished (or had finished initially).
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

samdwich said:


> Where where!? I really want to see one at that price and purchase it right away, please share your magic beans I wanna climb there too!
> 
> My my I'm excited I'm gonna get a speedy for 1200.


There are dozens of them. Here's a beautiful one that sold for under $1100. I might have to get one. 
H0065 Omega Speedmaster Automatic Chronograph Most Sold Omega Model in The World | eBay


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

RyanD said:


> There are dozens of them. Here's a beautiful one that sold for under $1100. I might have to get one.
> H0065 Omega Speedmaster Automatic Chronograph Most Sold Omega Model in The World | eBay


Oh you are talking about the vintage Omegas some of those are almost my age 28, many where manufactured mm 1984 my year, yes I have seen those in the past but no box, no papers etc, I'm not sure if the quality, fit and finish is the same as a 2005 speedy.

Thank you for the heads up but I'm passing on those I was for about 12 hours completely excited


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

samdwich said:


> Oh you are talking about the vintage Omegas some of those are almost my age 28, many where manufactured mm 1984 my year, yes I have seen those in the past but no box, no papers etc, I'm not sure if the quality, fit and finish is the same as a 2005 speedy.


I don't see anything wrong with a vintage Omega. Sometimes vintage is better than new. For one thing, you can be sure that none of the parts were made in China 30 years ago.  Who knows about a new one?


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Would someone please find me a nice (non-quartz) blue wave dial Omega Seamaster for under $1,200?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

bambam650 said:


> Would someone please find me a nice (non-quartz) blue wave dial Omega Seamaster for under $1,200?


Your best bet is to use watchrecon and check it often. Though to get the watch you are referring to for $1200 it would be in pretty rough shape and probably in need of a servicing (which adds about $250)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bambam650 said:


> Would someone please find me a nice (non-quartz) blue wave dial Omega Seamaster for under $1,200?


Me too. I've seen nice ones for around $1700.


----------



## Fordham-NY (Aug 16, 2008)

Long Island watch has a buy one get one free on Orient.

Orient Japanese Watches


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

HOT off the news wire ~


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Come on folks, where are all of the Memorial Day sales??


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

iceman66 said:


> Come on folks, where are all of the Memorial Day sales??


20% back at Rakuten (the US site). That's all I got so far.
Hosted Email


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$235 shipped is pretty good for a Movado Museum watch. It's been slightly cheaper, but these come with signed Movado warranty cards rather than 3rd party warranties.

Movado Mens New Authentic Classic Museum Watch w Black Dial Leather Band | eBay


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

RyanD said:


> $235 shipped is pretty good for a Movado Museum watch. It's been slightly cheaper, but these come with signed Movado warranty cards rather than 3rd party warranties.
> 
> Movado Mens New Authentic Classic Museum Watch w Black Dial Leather Band | eBay


Just a heads up about this.

(insert creative, witty tapatalk signature here)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Good point, but why did only one person say that? And the seller offered a refund.


Buyer Beware -the 2 year warranty is not accurate. Card read purchased in 7/2012*5junta326** ( 15







) *
Dec-17-12 10:45

*Reply* by igrosberg (Dec-17-12 19:27):
BUYER WAS OFFERED A REFUND YET KEPT THE WATCH AND LEFT A UNTRUTHFUL FEEDBACK
  MOVADO MENS NEW AUTHENTIC CLASSIC MUSEUM WATCH W/ BLACK DIAL & LEATHER BAND (#320959273915)US $235.00


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Good point, but why did only one person say that? And the seller offered a refund.
> 
> 
> Buyer Beware -the 2 year warranty is not accurate. Card read purchased in 7/2012*5junta326** ( 15
> ...


Didn't read the part about the refund! Still a good deal. Posted that as something for folks to keep in mind.

(insert creative, witty tapatalk signature here)


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

Not what i am looking for..but quite similar. Automatic watch Vostok. AMPHIBIA. BLACK SEA. DIVER. 20 ATM. New! | eBay


----------



## chnairb (May 22, 2013)

*Fossil Leather Bands for $4.99*

I know Fossil isn't held in high regard here, but I went to their store in Shreveport today and picked up 3 Leather bands for my watch for $4.99 a piece that were normally $25. There's a "Build a Watch" Promotion and the bands and cases were on additional sale for 5 & 20. Thought you guys might like it.

Fossil

I got this one in this color and a darker gray color.

Fossil

And this one I picked up in black.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*G-Shock deal on Amazon...*

Here is a decent G-Shock deal -

*Casio Men's GA100A-7 G-Shock X-Large Analog-Digital White and Blue Sports Watch $69.00 + FS / Prime*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

15% off all Christopher Ward watches (excluding limited editions)

Use the code FATHER15

Ends 16 June


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> 15% off all Christopher Ward watches (excluding limited editions)
> 
> Use the code FATHER15
> 
> Ends 16 June


Mother of God why? Must resist...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> 15% off all Christopher Ward watches (excluding limited editions)
> 
> Use the code FATHER15
> 
> Ends 16 June


I don't get it. :-s Which model is supposed to be a "deal"?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> 15% off all Christopher Ward watches (excluding limited editions)
> 
> Use the code FATHER15
> 
> Ends 16 June


weird. i thought i was on the mailing list. :think:

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> 15% off all Christopher Ward watches (excluding limited editions)
> 
> Use the code FATHER15
> 
> Ends 16 June


Also...I just checked and this isn't just watches. Code was able to be applied towards a C60 bracelet taking $20 off the price. I may actually have to order that before the sale ends.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> 15% off all Christopher Ward watches (excluding limited editions)
> 
> Use the code FATHER15
> 
> Ends 16 June


 Oh no! C11 Vintage has been calling me for a long long time. I will have to resign form the no more watches club.


----------



## MGMDET (Mar 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I don't get it. :-s Which model is supposed to be a "deal"?


You have to use the code at checkout to get the 15% off. Or do you mean that they are over priced even after the 15% off? If that is the case then you must have never handled a CW, the level of customer support and warranty that they offer is another factor that you might not have considered either.

NS14


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I don't get it. :-s Which model is supposed to be a "deal"?


Every...single...model? ChrWard is already priced reasonably low considering the quality of finish, craftsmanship, and top notch customer service. But taking another 15% off these pieces makes it hard to pass up for anyone who has handled one.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

IRBilldozer said:


> Every...single...model? ChrWard is already priced reasonably low considering the quality of finish, craftsmanship, and top notch customer service. But taking another 15% off these pieces makes it hard to pass up for anyone who has handled one.


The prices look fair enough, just don't consider them great deals. Let me know when they're at least 30% off. ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

RyanD said:


> The prices look fair enough, just don't consider them great deals. Let me know when they're at least 30% off. ;-)


Errr...when that happens I'll be buying several before I come and tell everyone else about it


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

SharkStores - Watches

This isn't bad for $129 shipped with coupon code GENSWISS-20. At least it has a sapphire crystal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watch Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day

These look like pretty good prices on non-affordables.  I especially like the in-house Maurice Lacroix models.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Speaking of Maurice Lacroix, Vente-Privee is having a sale on them tomorrow.

vp today.com/11dbsbU


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

This is a general "bookmark this" deal, but Woot! has added a specific watch (and jewelry) site: Accessories.Woot
Right now, they've got a couple fashion watches posted, but they do have deals on WIS-type watches, so I'd keep checking back. The main deal changes daily, in case you're not familiar with how Woot! works.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten.com has $20 off $125 on watches with code WATCH20 plus up to 30% back in points with code SUMMER.

Summer Savings Event
Make sure you read the terms.

That would make this Tissot automatic just over $250 net.
Rakuten.com - Tissot Automatic III White Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch T0654301603100

Or the Tissot T-Tempo COSC would be just over $500. That one is tempting!


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Great deal + tornado relief + Amazon gift card from Techne Instruments. Also multi-strap packages with watch purchase, and referral bonus. Good watch and good karma in one fell swoop.

http://www.technewatches.com/en/blog/fathers-day-very-special


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt.com is having a sale on CCCP watches. Pretty cool designs and the prices are cheap enough. Automatics are under $200.

Gilt Groupe


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Seiko SSC017 at Costco for $159


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Did anyone else find a deal on Rakuten? I ordered the Tissot PRS 516 with 7750 movement. The price was lower than Ebay to start with, and then I get 30% back in credit. It should match my car perfectly.


----------



## grindMARC (Jan 17, 2013)

The WUS beloved Seiko 5 is on sale at Raukten. *Use code SUMMER10 and get the blue one for $43.99 SHIPPED! *Unbelievable price!

Rakuten.com - Seiko 5 Men's Automatic Blue Canvas Watch - SNK807K2


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Botach is having a sale. All links go to their ebay store and it looks like they all include free shipping. 7 Casio and 1 Traser

Casio PAW1100-1V Pathfinder Solar Watch Black - $154.95

Casio PRW2500B-3CR Prorek Dual LCD TRI-SNSR/GRN - $179.99

Casio PRW5000Y-1 Protrek MB6SA Triple Sensor - $379.99

Casio PAW1300A-1V Men's Atomic-Solar Pathfinder Watch - $164.99

Casio Pathfinder PAW1300T-7V Multi Band Atomic Solar Watch - $199.99

Traser P6500 Type 6 Tritium Tactical Watch - $129.95

Casio PAW1500-1V Atomic Solar Pathfinder Watch - $184.99

Casio PAG240T-7 Titanium Triple Sensor Pathfinder Watch - $184.99


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Zundfolge said:


> Great deal + tornado relief + Amazon gift card from Techne Instruments. Also multi-strap packages with watch purchase, and referral bonus. Good watch and good karma in one fell swoop.
> 
> Blog | Techné Instruments


That's seriously awesome.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

grindMARC said:


> The WUS beloved Seiko 5 is on sale at Raukten. *Use code SUMMER10 and get the blue one for $43.99 SHIPPED! *Unbelievable price!
> 
> Rakuten.com - Seiko 5 Men's Automatic Blue Canvas Watch - SNK807K2


Now the code is WEEKEND15 for $15 off $50. Makes that blue one only $38.99! They also have several on bracelets for about $45 with the coupon. I don't think I'd actually wear the smaller ones, but I have a larger Seiko 5 on a bracelet that I wear often.

I'm thinking about ordering this one. It would look great on my arm. :-d
Rakuten.com - Seiko Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SGEG01


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

RyanD said:


> ....I'm thinking about ordering this one. It would look great on my arm. :-d
> Rakuten.com - Seiko Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SGEG01


Order quickly, she'll probably go OOS pretty fast.


----------



## ochong (Jan 19, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Now the code is WEEKEND15 for $15 off $50. Makes that blue one only $38.99! They also have several on bracelets for about $45 with the coupon. I don't think I'd actually wear the smaller ones, but I have a larger Seiko 5 on a bracelet that I wear often.
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering this one. It would look great on my arm. :-d
> Rakuten.com - Seiko Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SGEG01


\

For the price the SGEG01 looks great, especially that model!  But seriously, it's tempting as is the SGEG03 for a no nonsense thin dress watch.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

*G-shock Rescue White $63 DiscountWatchStore*

G-shock Rescue White for $63. I like my red one.

Casio G7900A-7 Men's G-Shock Rescue White Digital Sport Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: G-shock Rescue White $63 DiscountWatchStore*

Glycine Ningaloo Reef chrono with 7750 movement for $755.

SharkStores - Luxury


----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Deep Blue's running a Fathers Day special on their 
Daynight 65 T-100 Automatic-Blue Dial. Regular price is $699. It's on sale for $499. About 30% off. Nice deal for a superb watch!

Daynight 65 T-100 Automatic - 65 Tritium Tubes Blue Dial - DAYNIGHT - 65 TUBES T100 TRITIUM AUTO COLLECTION


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AVI-8 watches on sale at Gilt. Never heard of them, but the designs are nice and some have linear day indicators. A few are automatics.

Gilt Groupe


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko sale tomorrow at Rue La La.

Rue La La - You're Invited!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Seiko sale tomorrow at Rue La La.
> 
> Rue La La - You're Invited!


Prices aren't that great, unfortunately.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Prices aren't that great, unfortunately.


I agree. Never can tell about those sales. I've got a few great deals though. When they sell vintage watches, they usually have good prices and sell a lot.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> I agree. Never can tell about those sales. I've got a few great deals though. When they sell vintage watches, they usually have good prices and sell a lot.


Totally. I've seen some really nice high-end pre-owned go for a song. It's obscene.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Totally. I've seen some really nice high-end pre-owned go for a song. It's obscene.


They have one coming up this Sunday. The preview shows a gold Patek. Oops, this is the affordables forum.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

I might have gotten the last one at Amazon but Discount Watch Store has the Orient DE00002W Retrograde white face with bracelet for what I think is a really good price. While I was at work a few hours ago the sale was only going to be on for another 34 hours or so.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

+1 on the Deep Blue watch deal. These are great watches for the money. I have a DB Sundiver and love it.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

I look a few days back and hpefully this is not on here already. Just got a Techne Harrier quartz model with 5 natos. It is a nice mil/pil type watch. They have several different packages on sale for father's day. Blog | Techné Instruments


----------



## ben_troy (Jan 30, 2013)

Long Island Watch has a good deal on the Orient Masquerade Black Or White for $125. Orient ERAP001B Masquerade watch is powered by an Orient caliber 46S50 automatic (self-winding) movement which is housed in a black IP coated stainless steel rectangular case. Time and date is displayed with a unique rotating wheel design.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some nice looking Raymond Weil watches on Rue La La today, but I'm not sure the prices are that great. Looking forward to that vintage sale Sunday.

You guys all stocked up on Luigi Borrelli shirts on Vente-Privee today, right? I ordered 5. Hope they fit.  I've got a Cuisinart ice cream maker on the way from them too. That site is dangerous.


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

There is a Sottomarino Esploratore black dial on auction (6 hours left) on EBay. I know this are hard to get now so I thought I would post here. Currently it's only $14

http://bit.ly/19GGpv5


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

First time posting in this thread. I've always been afraid to open it. Or afraid for my check book.

My Target is being renovated (they are upgrading all the older local ones near Cleveland, Ohio) and there is more than the usual clearance everywhere. As I was leaving, I saw about a dozen Casios on top of the jewelry counter, some with red clearance stickers. A couple of the less expensive G-shocks (I don't know much about them, but I recognized one as the 5600 series), some Tough Solar and some basic line. I did not have time to grab the prices, but if yours is under renovation, check it out. I get the feeling they're getting rid of the jewelry counter. They pulled everything up from behind the glass five years ago, so it's just a bunch of tables at this point.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

1saleaday has some Wengers on sale, seems to be some good prices if you like the few models they have.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, I was at Bargains in a box on 5th ave in river grove they have a Bulova Marine star with the bracelet (it is beautiful but some scratches)for 96 bucks they also have some Tommy Bahama watches(dress casual) and a kenneth Cole (dress watch).If you are passing by you might want to take a look.The watches are behind the counter. P.S Oh by the way NSA I hope you enjoy my posts about watches. I really should sue!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MyHabit is having a watch sale including Movado and Tissot at 11AM PST. Got a great deal on a belt and wallet from this site last week.

MYHABIT

Not a good selection in that sale, but they also have some Hamiltons in their other watch sale.


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Glycine Airman $1999.99. http://touch.groupon.com/?deal_id=gg-1-glycine-airman-watch
Not sure it is a good deal, but better safe than sorry.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GreazyThumbs said:


> Glycine Airman $1999.99. Groupon - Subscribe
> Not sure it is a good deal, but better safe than sorry.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Not bad, but they've sold for cheaper brand new on Ebay.

If you need a watch with 20 ATM water resistance, you have failed miserably as a pilot.


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

RyanD said:


> If you need a watch with 20 ATM water resistance, you have failed miserably as a pilot.


LOL!! QOTD.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

*Seiko 5 Military, JomaShop on eBay for $49*

From the slickdeals people, Seiko 5 Military Watch for $49 from JomaShop on eBay. Been lower (like $39). Green, Blue, and Black available.

Seiko 5 Canvas Strap Automatic Stainless Steel Mens Watch | eBay

(I have a green, don't love them enough for another though)


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

RyanD said:


> If you need a watch with 20 ATM water resistance, you have failed miserably as a pilot.


That made me laugh. Thanks! Haha!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

People always forgetting about bush pilots... bound to trip at some point climbing out and fall in to a lake. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Fewsome Watches is having a 20% off sale until the end of the month (I assume). Use code "online27juni".


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Whoa, Amazon had a major price drop on the Momentum Square 2. It's down to only $99 and Prime eligible. :-!

http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-SP68G0-Square-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet/dp/B004NSCCM4/


----------



## ecgirl07 (Jun 23, 2013)

Watches - Ernest Jones

ernest jones in the uk has a sale on very temped by a well reduced Hamilton.


----------



## Randomthinks (Mar 6, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Whoa, Amazon had a major price drop on the Momentum Square 2. It's down to only $99 and Prime eligible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jake,

Thanks! So glad I saw this post! I've had this watch in my cart for a week waffling on whether to pull the trigger. The one I had was the strap version instead of bracelet, but was planning on putting it on something else anyhow. I am growing to really like Momentum's designs.

Saved $85 over the rubber strap version! Woo Hoo!

BTW, my wife will likely be hunting you down for enabling the habit further. 

Keith


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Whoa, Amazon had a major price drop on the Momentum Square 2. It's down to only $99 and Prime eligible. :-!
> 
> Momentum Men's 1M-SP68G0 Square II Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


Thanks for posting this...I pulled the trigger on this one also as I have been looking for awhile now for something I could spend some Amazon credit on. I think I am going to really enjoy this one once it comes in...thanks again!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Christopher Ward NN sale is live!

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/sale/preview/nearlynew-watches.html


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like that might have some authentication so that it will only work if linked from an e-amil sent by CW. Also, the CW site is hideously slow right now.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Christopher Ward NN sale is live!
> 
> Just type /sale/preview after normal CW URL.


Website down lol.

Edit: seems to be working now, slowly.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Has anyone ever bought one of their nearly new watches? I'm tempted, just wondering about the"refurb"-ness.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep. My C70 Rosso Corsa (recently departed) was bought as nearly new. It was in mint condition and I wouldn't have known it wasn't brand new unless they had told me. 

I assume the rest are the same.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Christopher Ward NN sale is live!
> 
> http://www.christopherward.co.uk/sale/preview/nearlynew-watches.html


Are all the more popular ones out of stock?! That's what it seems like


----------



## cutun (Jun 12, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Are all the more popular ones out of stock?! That's what it seems like


I got email from them. Sale will start from 2nd july. So you should see all out of stock now. Just "preview"


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

cutun said:


> I got email from them. Sale will start from 2nd july. So you should see all out of stock now. Just "preview"


There were some available to buy earlier. Previous customers were invited to the 'preview' sale, with a general sale starting on 2nd


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Amazon has the Blue Orient Mako on a bracelet for $105.51 w/ free shipping.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

can't even get the C ward website to work for me.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep. Seems to be down for me too


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Same here it will be down for some time I believe for at least 12 hours more at least, they need to fix it and right now is 2:46 am at London I think they are sleeping and they try to fix it tomorrow


----------



## Shiftster (Feb 22, 2013)

jmoneyfh said:


> Amazon has the Blue Orient Mako on a bracelet for $105.51 w/ free shipping.


Looks like all the Orient is on sale.


----------



## cph_82 (Jan 17, 2013)

The CW website is working normally now. Not all of the watches on sale are available, but I just bought a C60


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

Panatime is doing 20% this week, with the coupon code.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Simon the Kite Man said:


> Panatime is doing 20% this week, with the coupon code.


This appears to work on sale items, too. Double discounts!


----------



## pokerfan91 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone know what time the Chris Ward summer sale starts at today?


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Island Watch has the Orient Flight in blue or black for $137 each.

Orient ER2A003B Aviator Watch features a type B dial with a date window at 3:00, a hardened mineral crystal, 42mm stainless steel case, screw-down crown, and an Orient made self winding automatic 21-jewel movement.









Orient ER2A004D Aviator Watch features a type B dial with a date window at 3:00, a hardened mineral crystal, 42mm stainless steel case, screw-down crown, and an Orient made self winding automatic 21-jewel movement.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vente-Privee is having a sale on Oceanaut watches today. First time I've heard of the brand. Anybody know anything about them?

I'm still waiting for my ice cream maker and shirts to ship from them...

http://goo.gl/hg6Kb


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

Seiko Orange Monster on sale at Jomashop. 160 on rubber and 175 on bracelet.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

coop said:


> Seiko Orange Monster on sale at Jomashop. 160 on rubber and 175 on bracelet.


They also have another Seiko that look like a cross between a regular Monster and a Land Monster for $150, I think it was called a Superior. Looks pretty cool for the price.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

coop said:


> Seiko Orange Monster on sale at Jomashop. 160 on rubber and 175 on bracelet.


Thanks, I picked one up on bracelet.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Not affordable but a great deal. 50% off Bell & Ross at Fink Jewelers in Raleigh, NC. They are dropping the line (or are being dropped) and are clearing out their stock.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

JomaShop

*$132.00*
+ Free S/H
Left: 13 hours 54 min
Age: 10 hours 5 min

Citizen Professional Diver Eco-Drive Mens Watch BN0000-04H


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Thanks, I picked one up on bracelet.


Nice! I went with the rubber, but am now second guessing myself. Even if I don't use the bracelet, they are going for $50-70 bucks. Should have sold it and bought a rubber strap for $15.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

coop said:


> Nice! I went with the rubber, but am now second guessing myself. Even if I don't use the bracelet, they are going for $50-70 bucks. Should have sold it and bought a rubber strap for $15.


My thought process exactly.


----------



## pburgh (Oct 29, 2012)

Simon the Kite Man said:


> Panatime is doing 20% this week, with the coupon code.


I scored two Hirsch Mariner straps (black and dark brown) for $69.04 shipped! Not bad.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Seiko PVD Stargate, SKZ329 at 1saleaday.com for 219 w/ free ship. Seems like a good price. Although opinions on the seller differ, I've never had an issue.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Botach has the Traser H3 Type 6 Mil-G 2012 Celebration Edition Watch for $159.99.


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

Cadence Watches cadencewatch.com has *80% off* any watch in their catalog until Wednesday (7/17/2013) with code "HOT-SUMMER"


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Seiko Orange Monster on z22 rubber strap for $160 at JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## wil55n (Feb 23, 2013)

d2ward said:


> Cadence Watches cadencewatch.com has *80% off* any watch in their catalog until Wednesday (7/17/2013) with code "HOT-SUMMER"


Thank you for this.
I dont know if they regularly have such large discounts but im glad you posted because I just bought one =)


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

d2ward said:


> Cadence Watches cadencewatch.com has *80% off* any watch in their catalog until Wednesday (7/17/2013) with code "HOT-SUMMER"


Yeah that is a crazy discount! but the models i would consider are gone


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

Joma shop also has the seiko orange monster for 160, -5.00 with coupon code SLICKDEALS5OFF = 155. Not too bad.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## pburgh (Oct 29, 2012)

FreshtoJEFF said:


> Joma shop also has the seiko orange monster for 160, -5.00 with coupon code SLICKDEALS5OFF = 155. Not too bad.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


$5 shipping though.  Still, not bad!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HauteLook
Haute Look is having a watch sale including Maurice Lacroix, Tag Heuer, Momo Design, etc.

Speaking of Maurice Lacroix, here is a flyback chronograph with annual calendar for only $1800.
http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=0&bo_products_variance_id=144906


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> HauteLook
> Haute Look is having a watch sale including Maurice Lacroix, Tag Heuer, Momo Design, etc.
> 
> Speaking of Maurice Lacroix, here is a flyback chronograph with annual calendar for only $1800.
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=0&bo_products_variance_id=144906


Holy cow, that's a great price! And I love that watch... ack! o|


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Holy cow, that's a great price! And I love that watch... ack! o|


Yeah, that's a beauty. Do it! Do it! :-d

I would, but I need to get a couple sold first.


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

DISC10 for 10% off panatime


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Yeah, that's a beauty. Do it! Do it! :-d
> 
> I would, but I need to get a couple sold first.


You're evil. ;-)

I'm thinking about selling -- well, most of my others...

Okay, deep breath. Gonna pass. WoW isn't an AD, and that's a watch that should be purchased from an AD. But it's a smoking price.

And I'm totally updating my sig... can't believe I forgot this one...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> WoW isn't an AD, and that's a watch that should be purchased from an AD.


Why purchase from an AD for more than double the price? How much could a service outside the 1-year warranty possibly cost? $500? Even buying 2 to have one as a spare would be cheaper than an AD.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*nevermind xD*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vente-Privee is having a Stuhrling watch sale. There are several tourbillion models starting at $599.


----------



## pburgh (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...SeamY-jAH_xtwY5ATT1ata1W_mMw&lsid=lw9MynSeamY

World of Watches has most of the SNK80* models for $50. Small watch, but a nice price.


----------



## neolamp (Dec 16, 2012)

Seiko Chronograph Black Ion Mens Watch SNDA65

Nice Seiko for the deal of the day SNDA65.
.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

*Inv*ct* 8926 Pro Diver for $67 from Amazon.com*

An Inv*ct* 8926 Pro Diver watch with a Seiko NH35A movement for $67 from Amazon.com .

Invicta Men's 8926 Pro Diver Collection Automatic Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## pburgh (Oct 29, 2012)

neolamp said:


> Seiko Chronograph Black Ion Mens Watch SNDA65
> 
> Nice Seiko for the deal of the day SNDA65.
> .


Unless I am missing something, this is $119 on amazon.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten.com - Seiko SKA555 Black Stainless Steel Case and Bracelet Kinetic Black Dial Date Display

Seiko Kinetic SKA555 for $105 shipped.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Here it says $237


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

whoa said:


> Here it says $237


Wth happened?! It said 105 when it was first posted :banghead:


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Wth happened?! It said 105 when it was first posted :banghead:


well they probarly realised it was a mistake


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten has 20% back in points with code SUPER20 until tomorrow at noon. Here's another Seiko Kinetic for $90-$18 back = $72 net.

Rakuten.com - Seiko Kinetic SKA521 Men's Watch

Or if you're still looking for a solid black one, this would be $119 after 20% back.
Rakuten.com - Men Seiko SMY133 Kinetic Black Tone Stainless Steel Case and Bracelet Black Ton

Orange Orient Mako for $90 after 20% back.
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/orient-cem65001m-automatic-divers-mens-watch/210475422.html


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

citizen night Hawk on bracelet 187$ at Joma Shop.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

*Borwn Precisionist bit less than $119 at Costco.CA*

Bulova Precisionist Claremont 96B128, the one with the brown dial, $119 Canadian dollars at Costco.CA

OK, it's only $10 off the US price, but it's the cheapest I've seen. And yes, maybe it' only good for North American WIS north of the 49th.









And I keep flipping between liking a high precision quartz, and poo-pooing it in favour of an atomic Casio.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Does the Precisionist have perpetual calendar?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...id=19101374711&bucket_id=19&scene=taobao_shop

close to putting feelers out on this, don't think I could handle the hollow hands , half price ...hmmmm


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Umm...that looks cool, but what size is it and how much is it? And how the hell do I order it? Is there an English version of the site?

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> close to putting feelers out on this, don't think I could handle the hollow hands , half price ...hmmmm


I like the look...do you know what the size is?  I have to say that even the sale price seems a bit steep for a Sea-Gull.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Skeptical said:


> I like the look...do you know what the size is? I have to say that even the sale price seems a bit steep for a Sea-Gull.


It says 43mm x 14.5 guess £200 / $300 Seagull is no longer 'cheap' , and that's half price
Pleased to see something different from them. Prices are getting out of hand though imo
Beijing & Shanghai are also raising their costs, which is getting a bit scarey


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Skeptical said:


> I like the look...do you know what the size is? I have to say that even the sale price seems a bit steep for a Sea-Gull.


That's still almost $300. Way too much for a Sea-Gull. The M160S below it for about $170 isn't bad though.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Does it have sapphire crystal? That might make the sale price about worth it if it came with a solid warranty. If they're serious about the full price...that's more than an Archimede Pilot.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody want a Breitling homage for 90% off? o|
Watch Daily Deal, 1 Sale A Day


----------



## borrowedhour (Aug 6, 2013)

Citizen's Chrono AT BY0000-56E for $275 for auction at Ebay, new with tags.
This is definitely a very good bargain and ending in 8 hours.
Market value is in the neighborhood of $450.
Citizen Eco Drive Chrono Mens Perpetual Calendar Radio Control Watch BY0000 56E 013205085956 | eBay


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

borrowedhour said:


> Citizen's Chrono AT BY0000-56E for $275 for auction at Ebay, new with tags.
> This is definitely a very good bargain and ending in 8 hours.
> Market value is in the neighborhood of $450.
> Citizen Eco Drive Chrono Mens Perpetual Calendar Radio Control Watch BY0000 56E 013205085956 | eBay


Not a "Buy Now" so it's pretty irrelevant. There's a lot of that going on the bay all the time.

The last hour, or the last few minutes, is usually the busiest, with the all the snip bidding being triggered.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

japc said:


> Not a "Buy Now" so it's pretty irrelevant. There's a lot of that going on the bay all the time.
> 
> The last hour, or the last few minutes, is usually the busiest, with the all the snip bidding being triggered.


Minutes? I never place any bid until there's less than 10 seconds.


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

Jomashop has the titanium Skyhawk for 396.15$, free shipping in the US too: Citizen Skyhawk A-T Mens Watch JY0010-50E







I'm not sure if it's an amazing deal for the US or not, but it seemed worth posting.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Jomashop has a bunch of cheap Pulsars: Jomadeals Boutique

Mostly quartz, though there are a couple of open-heart autos for $66.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

From 8/5/13 through 8/11/13, bluedial.com is having a 10% off ALL watches on the site. Just use promo code XJULY at checkout to get the discount. Not huge, but worth mentioning if you're within the USA (free 2 day expedited shipping included in the price!).

Watches Seiko Watches Citizen Watches Casio Watches Bulova Watches Fossil Watches Jewelry-Watches Invicta Watches, Men's Watches, Women's Watches


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

jmoneyfh said:


> Jomashop has a bunch of cheap Pulsars: Jomadeals Boutique
> 
> Mostly quartz, though there are a couple of open-heart autos for $66.
> 
> View attachment 1181462


Geez, this is killin' me:
Jomadeals.com - pulsar-pf3995 - Deal of the Day

Just look at that blue!! Slap a NATO on it and its the perfect beater weekend watch -- for 50 bucks!! I knew I should have just stayed away from this thread...


----------



## Jeff Jawk Dna (Jul 12, 2012)

mrsamsa said:


> Jomashop has the titanium Skyhawk for 396.15$, free shipping in the US too: Citizen Skyhawk A-T Mens Watch JY0010-50E
> View attachment 1180962
> 
> I'm not sure if it's an amazing deal for the US or not, but it seemed worth posting.


That's an amazing deal I bought mine for about $250 more than that!
Great watch.


----------



## brashboy (Jan 7, 2013)

Chronoswiss sale on at Princeton. Man, I love the Timemasters...


----------



## Storm27m (Feb 5, 2013)

Those are some pretty nice prices at JomaDeals. Use the code "JOMASAVE5" to make it even nicer and take another $5 off the price. No minimum price to get the $5 off.


Edited to let you know that I am not a spammer...lol. Evidently I wasn't clear enough with my reference the Pulsar flash sale at Jomadeals.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Storm27m said:


> Those are some pretty nice prices at JomaDeals. Use the code "JOMASAVE5" to make it even nicer and take another $5 off the price. No minimum price to get the $5 off.


What is the watch? What is the price? Otherwise it reads like spam.

I just checked, and I must say I am impressed. How can they make any profit selling a $800 quartz Invicta for just $80?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Storm27m said:


> Those are some pretty nice prices at JomaDeals. Use the code "JOMASAVE5" to make it even nicer and take another $5 off the price. No minimum price to get the $5 off.





dilal said:


> What is the watch? What is the price? Otherwise it reads like spam.
> 
> I just checked, and I must say I am impressed. How can they make any profit selling a $800 quartz Invicta for just $80?


He is referring to the deals posted a few before his post (hence "those"), and is sweetening the pot with a code, doesn't look like spam from here.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

core attitude said:


> He is referring to the deals posted a few before his post (hence "those"), and is sweetening the pot with a code, doesn't look like spam from here.


Oops. You're right. Sorry.

I mostly dislike gaudy invictas, not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dilal said:


> What is the watch? What is the price? Otherwise it reads like spam.
> 
> I just checked, and I must say I am impressed. How can they make any profit selling a $800 quartz Invicta for just $80?


You could get $5 off any of the other watches they sell like these:
http://www.jomashop.com/luxurywatches.html

Their current deal of the day is this Citizen Eco-Drive. You don't see many watches that are entirely primer gray.
Citizen Eco-Drive Black Dial Black IP Stainless Steel Mens Watch BM8475-00F


----------



## Storm27m (Feb 5, 2013)

Storm27m said:


> Those are some pretty nice prices at JomaDeals. Use the code "JOMASAVE5" to make it even nicer and take another $5 off the price. No minimum price to get the $5 off.
> 
> Edited to let you know that I am not a spammer...lol. Evidently I wasn't clear enough with my reference the Pulsar flash sale at Jomadeals.


Two things to clarify my earlier post:

1. I am not spam.
2. The code I listed is for Jomadeals.com NOT Jomashop.com Jomadeals Boutique


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Storm27m said:


> Two things to clarify my earlier post:
> 
> 1. I am not spam.
> 2. The code I listed is for Jomadeals.com NOT Jomashop.com Jomadeals Boutique


Those "deals" that are $5 off $500 - now that's real spam.

(edit as opposed to the "real" deals posted by Storm27m, which are clearly NOT spam.

(when you get older, you don't say all the words that are in your head :-()


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

wildpack said:


> Those "deals" that are $5 off $500 - now that's real spam.


It's $5 off, no minimum, not 5 off 500.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tinknocker said:


> It's $5 off, no minimum, not 5 off 500.


i used it fine last night to get the blue chrono/alarm watch. it was a ~$50 watch -$5. shipping was also $5 so to total sale came out to about $50. i had not problems using the code.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

wildpack said:


> (when you get older, you don't say all the words that are in your head :-()


Brother, I know what you mean


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Use promo code WATCH20 for $20 off $125 on select watches at Rakuten.com. Here's a nice Seiko Kinetic for $109 shipped after $20 off.

Ashford - Seiko Men's 'Kinetic' Black Dial Two-tone Stainless Steel Watch


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Big sale and giveaways at NatoStrapCo.com, owned by F71's own jaytaras. I don't think Jay will mind if I post the details.


*15% OFF!*

*your next purchase over $20.00 through this Sunday!*

*PLUS FREE RANDOM GIVEAWAYS!!! (Read Below for Details)*
Thanks for being a loyal customer. Use this coupon towards anything in the store through Sunday. _Exp 08-11-2013_ Coupon Code: AMAZINGBRONZE​
*Every Purchase this weekend is also eligible for different types of Giveaways we are doing as well with RANDOMLY CHOSEN ORDERS! We have NATO Strap Co. T-Shirts, Free Spring Bar Tools (The Ones we sell), Free F71 Straps, etc! So get your Shop Style on Everybody! This weekend is All About giving some extra free stuff away!!!*


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Seiko SKX009 for $155 with free shipping on Amazon

That's the cheapest it has been this year according to the camel site.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Nite has an offer on the NATO NA7 & NA8 models, use the code NATO40 at checkout to receive 40% off. This works out to $337.97 for the NA7 and $281.97 for the NA8. The offer ends Friday 23rd August at 12pm (GMT) and can't be used in conjunction with another offer or on another Nite model.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

core attitude said:


> Nite has an offer on the NATO NA7 & NA8 models, use the code NATO40 at checkout to receive 40% off. This works out to $337.97 for the NA7 and $281.97 for the NA8. The offer ends Friday 23rd August at 12pm (GMT) and can't be used in conjunction with another offer or on another Nite model.


This a great deal and comes with the Swiss Ronda 713 quartz movement, which is their mid-level quartz offering. I really like my Nite and their customer service is really good. I wish the offer was on their Aqua line.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Under a hundy:Timex Men's Sports Luxury SL Automatic Chronograph Dive Fly Leather Watch T2M515 | eBay

Way under a hundy:Timex Men's Sports Luxury SL Automatic Chronograph Leather Dive Fly Watch T2M514 | eBay

I have the triple white version on the way, along with a red NATO leather strap to replace the very metro OEM white strap. Here's a couple pics of the white/black/black version, which I may also have to pick up. There's are very nice for the price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shawnny said:


> Under a hundy:Timex Men's Sports Luxury SL Automatic Chronograph Dive Fly Leather Watch T2M515 | eBay
> 
> Way under a hundy:Timex Men's Sports Luxury SL Automatic Chronograph Leather Dive Fly Watch T2M514 | eBay


FYI, that's a Sea-Gull ST25 movement. I paid about $250 for my Sea-Gull watch with the same movement, and it broke within 6 months. :-| The fake tourbillon is fun to watch though.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

RyanD said:


> FYI, that's a Sea-Gull ST25 movement. I paid about $250 for my Sea-Gull watch with the same movement, and it broke within 6 months. :-| The fake tourbillon is fun to watch though.


Isn't that movement generally reliable?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

RyanD said:


> :-| The fake tourbillon is fun to watch though.


It's an open heart.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shawnny said:


> It's an open heart.


This particular watch is a fake tourbillon. The 3-spoke wheel rotates once every 60 seconds for no reason other than it gives the illusion of being a tourbillon.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

ST 25 is usually reliable. have several examples that have been fine over a couple of years. 


Shawnny said:


> Isn't that movement generally reliable?


----------



## Hobgoblin Steve (Apr 30, 2013)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Geez, this is killin' me:
> Jomadeals.com - pulsar-pf3995 - Deal of the Day
> 
> Just look at that blue!! Slap a NATO on it and its the perfect beater weekend watch -- for 50 bucks!! I knew I should have just stayed away from this thread...


\

bought it  so much for not buying anything recently


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

Torgoen Swiss T28103 for $61.64 on Amazon Canada: Torgoen Swiss Men's T28103 T28 3-Hand Stainless-Steel Aviation Watch: Torgoen: Amazon.ca: Watches Decent deal I think


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Hobgoblin Steve said:


> \
> 
> bought it  so much for not buying anything recently


me too, the final straw was the additional $5 off with the promo code :-S


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd really like one. But, no more quartz for me. I have 4 of them now that need batteries.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

For a limited time Top Spec U.S. has the Marathon TSAR Military Divers Quartz Watch WW194007 (Tritium H3) at a 44% discount which comes out to $429.50. The catch is that it is a Pre-Order now for delivery around the end of August.


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

Too good to be true? I just ordered an Orange Monster for $139.99! 

Go to Rakuten.com and search for the Orange Monster. Mr Watch comes in the lowest at $159.99. Add on the Watch20 promo code and save an additional $20! To save a few extra dollars start your search with Ebates.com to get a 3-5% rebate (this rebate is mailed to you later, though). Hurry! Only 3 more at this price.


----------



## pburgh (Oct 29, 2012)

That is a good deal!



Eddie Mac said:


> Too good to be true? I just ordered an Orange Monster for $139.99!
> 
> Go to Rakuten.com and search for the Orange Monster. Mr Watch comes in the lowest at $159.99. Add on the Watch20 promo code and save an additional $20! To save a few extra dollars start your search with Ebates.com to get a 3-5% rebate (this rebate is mailed to you later, though). Hurry! Only 3 more at this price.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Eddie Mac said:


> Too good to be true? I just ordered an Orange Monster for $139.99!
> 
> Go to Rakuten.com and search for the Orange Monster. Mr Watch comes in the lowest at $159.99. Add on the Watch20 promo code and save an additional $20! To save a few extra dollars start your search with Ebates.com to get a 3-5% rebate (this rebate is mailed to you later, though). Hurry! Only 3 more at this price.


I am new to Rakuten....where and when does one put the promo code?

Thanks.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

i have been looking at the orange monster for several months, and this pushed me over the top. it may cost a little more than some on ebay, but it is also new. i really need to unsubscribe to this thread, it has cost me more finding these deals than i would spend looking on my own. :-s


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> I am new to Rakuten....where and when does one put the promo code?
> 
> Thanks.


you put in the code at the last step when you are ready to confirm the order.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

tylehman said:


> you put in the code at the last step when you are ready to confirm the order.


Thanks


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

Eddie Mac said:


> Too good to be true? I just ordered an Orange Monster for $139.99!
> 
> Go to Rakuten.com and search for the Orange Monster. Mr Watch comes in the lowest at $159.99. Add on the Watch20 promo code and save an additional $20! To save a few extra dollars start your search with Ebates.com to get a 3-5% rebate (this rebate is mailed to you later, though). Hurry! Only 3 more at this price.


I just ordered one. This watch has been under my radar for 4-5 months now and this is the lowest price I have seen. I haven't dealt with rakuten before, I hope there is nothing wrong with these watches.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

Audi2003 said:


> I just ordered one. This watch has been under my radar for 4-5 months now and this is the lowest price I have seen. I haven't dealt with rakuten before, I hope there is nothing wrong with these watches.


Same here, Audi. I've been looking at the Orange Monster almost daily waiting for a good sale. I've never bought from Rakuten before but I understand they are a reputable site. I suspect these watches have been sitting around for a long time and I understand (from reading WUS) that that may mean they will need servicing sooner than normal. Anyone else know about this?


----------



## A Southern Gentleman (Mar 11, 2013)

Eddie Mac said:


> Too good to be true? I just ordered an Orange Monster for $139.99!
> 
> Go to Rakuten.com and search for the Orange Monster. Mr Watch comes in the lowest at $159.99. Add on the Watch20 promo code and save an additional $20! To save a few extra dollars start your search with Ebates.com to get a 3-5% rebate (this rebate is mailed to you later, though). Hurry! Only 3 more at this price.


Wow, thanks for the heads up on this deal. I just snagged one too. $139.99, no tax and free shipping. I've been looking for a good deal on an orange monster ever since the f71 strap was announced - I think that will be a good combo. Now I've got to put an order in with Jay...

Pretty bad when you have to buy a watch to match a strap, lol. Seems backwards somehow.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Eddie Mac said:


> I've never bought from Rakuten before but I understand they are a reputable site.


Rakuten is huge. They are a lot like Amazon in that they are ultimately a middle-man between you and the seller in most cases. They are trusted in my book with several purchases having gone exactly like they should - send money, receive product.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

That orange monster is a great deal. Just my $0.02, I bought like 3 Seiko 5s from Mr. Watch through Rakuten, the service has always been great and the shipping blazing fast.


----------



## zizousama (Aug 4, 2013)

Has anyone ever buy from authenticwatches website? They offer great discounts. They say they are chosen by American Express as a store that their clients can use their reward points at. I saw their store listed in the American Express site, but I still am not gonna take the plunge until I hear from people who shopped there.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

MP83 said:


> That orange monster is a great deal. Just my $0.02, I bought like 3 Seiko 5s from Mr. Watch through Rakuten, the service has always been great and the shipping blazing fast.


mine shipped today, but i see the price is up to $205.64 now, you can still get the $20 off with the code, but not the deal it was on the weekend.


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

tylehman said:


> mine shipped today, but i see the price is up to $205.64 now, you can still get the $20 off with the code, but not the deal it was on the weekend.


Just saw this thread and went to buy one, I missed out on the deal!


----------



## neolamp (Dec 16, 2012)

I have purchased from authentic watch store and STAY AWAY from that one. No personal experience with your website in question but do remember reading it was legit.



zizousama said:


> Has anyone ever buy from authenticwatches website? They offer great discounts. They say they are chosen by American Express as a store that their clients can use their reward points at. I saw their store listed in the American Express site, but I still am not gonna take the plunge until I hear from people who shopped there.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

zizousama said:


> Has anyone ever buy from authenticwatches website? They offer great discounts. They say they are chosen by American Express as a store that their clients can use their reward points at. I saw their store listed in the American Express site, but I still am not gonna take the plunge until I hear from people who shopped there.


I would think Amex would offer buyer protection, especially if you're going through their own reward site. You might check with Amex.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jomashop thorugh their ebay store has Brooklyn Watch Co. 22mm leather straps for $19.99 with free shipping, which is about 50% off their MSRP. I don't know about the quality of these straps but I had a bunch of ebay bucks that were going to expire and for $20 these don't look too bad. I bought the tan with a pvd buckle one for my Ray Raven but there are several other colors available.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Woot! Has Weekenders on sale.

http://goo.gl/3st9hI

Seems to be a good price (sub $20) on a decent throwaway watch.

-T


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

tfinnan said:


> Woot! Has Weekenders on sale.
> 
> Timex Weekenders
> 
> ...


Oh great! And I just told my wife I wasn't going to buy anymore watches for a while.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Eddie Mac said:


> Oh great! And I just told my wife I wasn't going to buy anymore watches for a while.


Rookie mistake


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just curious, was that OM on sale at Rakuten the 1st gen or 2nd gen one.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

bambam650 said:


> Just curious, was that OM on sale at Rakuten the 1st gen or 2nd gen one.


1st


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Eddie Mac said:


> Oh great! And I just told my wife I wasn't going to buy anymore watches for a while.


At least they're cheap...

-T


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

zizousama said:


> Has anyone ever buy from authenticwatches website? They offer great discounts. They say they are chosen by American Express as a store that their clients can use their reward points at. I saw their store listed in the American Express site, but I still am not gonna take the plunge until I hear from people who shopped there.


I bought a nice Citizen from Authentic Watch Store in March 2012. I'm happy with my purchase and got a good price, the cheapest I found for this model. I would buy from them again.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

well now i am a proud owner of an orange monster. i feel like i am the last person on all of WUS to get one. i think it was a great deal listed last weekend... most used ones go for more, and this was a totally new 1st gen orange monster with ss bracelet. however i must say, this thread has been getting a little costly for me. i may save a lot, but i have bought 4 or 5 watches between myself and friends and family this summer only because i found out about them here. :-s

great resource for watches |>, but hard on the wallet


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

REI is discounting Sunnto Core 25%

suunto - Sale and Clearance at REI - FREE SHIPPING With $50 minimum purchase.


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

tylehman said:


> well now i am a proud owner of an orange monster. i feel like i am the last person on all of WUS to get one. i think it was a great deal listed last weekend... most used ones go for more, and this was a totally new 1st gen orange monster with ss bracelet. however i must say, this thread has been getting a little costly for me. i may save a lot, but i have bought 4 or 5 watches between myself and friends and family this summer only because i found out about them here. :-s
> 
> great resource for watches |>, but hard on the wallet


I don't know, tylehman, I was in the running to be 'last one to get an OM'. I received mine yesterday (the 23rd). Now, off to have the bracelet sized. I may have to unsubscribe from this thread as it's getting costly for me, too.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Eddie Mac said:


> I don't know, tylehman, I was in the running to be 'last one to get an OM'. I received mine yesterday (the 23rd). Now, off to have the bracelet sized. I may have to unsubscribe from this thread as it's getting costly for me, too.


Guys,
Don't worry......I still don't have one


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I think lack of ownership of orange monster leads to revocation of WUS membership


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

I took advantage of the latest deal. So much worth the $140


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

MEzz said:


> I think lack of ownership of orange monster leads to revocation of WUS membership


I had better get cracking then......my wife is going to kill me at the rate I'm going.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

MEzz said:


> I think lack of ownership of orange monster leads to revocation of WUS membership


If you owned it and sold it then you still owned it haha. Membership untouched.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Revoke my membership! The OM is hideous!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Revoke my membership! The OM is hideous!


I thought so too, but at $140 I'm kinda regretting not jumping on that deal. It has grown on me.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Shiftster (Feb 22, 2013)

Thrax said:


> Revoke my membership! The OM is hideous!


I have to second this. A lot of watches have grown on me but not this one.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Designer Fashion Flash Sales, Designer Fashions Online / Gilt Groupe

Carucci watch sale on Gilt today. My Carucci's are all still running great so far.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watch Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day

Lots of watch winders on 1 Sale A Day. $90 for an 8 watch winder plus 4 storage sounds pretty good.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Watch Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day
> 
> Lots of watch winders on 1 Sale A Day. $90 for an 8 watch winder plus 4 storage sounds pretty good.


Those are some good prices? Is that reputable site to buy from?


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

The Movado Company Store in Maine has one of the Ebel BTR limited edition PVD and Rose Gold chronos for 70% off... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shawnny said:


> Those are some good prices? Is that reputable site to buy from?


I have ordered from 1 Sale A Day several times without any issues. I haven't been able to find out anything about these specific winders though. There is no brand listed, and the model numbers don't bring up anything.

I'm tempted to order this one.
Watch Daily Deal, 1 Sale A Day


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Watch Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day
> 
> Lots of watch winders on 1 Sale A Day. $90 for an 8 watch winder plus 4 storage sounds pretty good.


Very interested but not sure about quality..

EDIT: Ryan, we were typing at the same time haha. The first thing I looked for was a brand, couldnt find one. Next thing I noticed was that they look very generic, like the ones on eBay. I hope someone can chime in that maybe has experience with these winders


----------



## Dokyo (Aug 22, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Watch Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day
> 
> Lots of watch winders on 1 Sale A Day. $90 for an 8 watch winder plus 4 storage sounds pretty good.


I'm very tempted to buy one at that price point, but I don't know if it's worth it for a product that is known for failing. Not these in particular, just winders in general. One of those things where I feel the price is probably to good to be true.


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't comment on those winders but 1saleaday is a legit site. I've ordered from them before. Their shipping time is pretty slow and you need to do your homework when it comes to the sale price, though. I've been able to find the same product cheaper on Amazon before.


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

25% off everything on C&B


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

joachim said:


> 25% off everything on C&B


Panatime too, with code:

"labor13"

-T


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn I just bought straps like 2 days ago from C&B arggggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## neolamp (Dec 16, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Damn I just bought straps like 2 days ago from C&B arggggggghhhhhhhh


I just purchased a couple buckles and received today - win some and lose some.


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Damn I just bought straps like 2 days ago from C&B arggggggghhhhhhhh



Me too... Last friday..


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I bought $80 bucks worth  but u r right win some lose some. Does he have these sales yearly at Labor Day?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Accessories.woot has the Android Alien in blue or black for $56.99. Funky watch that I know has at least a few fans here, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

rpm1974 said:


> Accessories.woot has the Android Alien in blue or black for $56.99. Funky watch that I know has at least a few fans here, so I thought I'd share.


Damn, I'm a sucker for movie watches.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

One day only sale on the ugliest watch ever made.

Invicta 11337 Men's Russian Diver Lefty Orange Camouflage Dial Orange Rubber Band Watch


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

jmoneyfh said:


> One day only sale on the ugliest watch ever made.


I have been waiting for this so long! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I own the original and it's a beautiful watch. Buy that ^ thing is the most hideous watch I have ever seen!


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

View attachment 1211144

Autumn Camouflage? Very trendy. Great stealthy landscaping watch, perfect for Russian leaf diving.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Pumpkin Patch Camo!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jomadeals.com - rado r12694153 - Deal of the Day

About as cheap as you're going to find a COSC automatic Rattrapante chronograph.


----------



## bonkinator4 (Feb 9, 2013)

LongIslandWatch having a sale on the skx007 on bracelet for $187 http://www.longislandwatch.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SKX007K2&Click=9292

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$10 off $50 at Rakuten.com with code AUTUMN10. Also, many people recently received $5 credit (500 points) in their accounts.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

bonkinator4 said:


> LongIslandWatch having a sale on the skx007 on bracelet for $187 http://www.longislandwatch.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SKX007K2&Click=9292
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 4


This post caused my first inebriated WUS purchase of 2013. Thanks bonkinator4.

-T


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> This post caused my first inebriated WUS purchase of 2013. Thanks bonkinator4.


So there have been sober purchases? Is that even allowed? :-d


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Skeptical said:


> So there have been sober purchases? Is that even allowed? :-d


Sober doesn't exactly mean well-reasoned and thought out 100%, just sober.

-T


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Just be glad it wasn't the night before. You could have one of those orange camo Invictas coming your way...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pburgh (Oct 29, 2012)

$186 on Amazon Prime. 

Seiko Men's SKX007K2 Diver's Automatic Watch:Amazon:Watches



bonkinator4 said:


> LongIslandWatch having a sale on the skx007 on bracelet for $187 Seiko SKX007K2 dive watch features Seiko's well proven 7S26B automatic movement with a day and date display, highly luminous lumibrite treated hands and markers, a large screw down offset crown, and a uni-directional bezel.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

pburgh said:


> $186 on Amazon Prime.
> 
> Seiko Men's SKX007K2 Diver's Automatic Watch:Amazon:Watches


For the extra buck , I'd go with longislandwatch.

Bought from them a couple of weeks ago and it was free priority shipped.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

I would probably go with Amazon for the free shipping and easier return policy. Then again, I would buy from Rakuten Global for ~ $153 w/ shipping. $35 in savings is worth the extra shipping time and risk of harder and more expensive returns to me. The SKX007 is pretty standard and the chance of getting a defective model seems low.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jmoneyfh said:


> I would probably go with Amazon for the free shipping and easier return policy. Then again, I would buy from Rakuten Global for ~ $153 w/ shipping. $35 in savings is worth the extra shipping time and risk of harder and more expensive returns to me. The SKX007 is pretty standard and the chance of getting a defective model seems low.


This watch has a very unique complication:

"A function to raise up a flowering fern by the movement of the arm automatically."


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

RyanD said:


> This watch has a very unique complication:
> 
> "A function to raise up a flowering fern by the movement of the arm automatically."


Mine didn't come with a fern, let alone one of the flowering variety. Now I feel cheated 

That must be why they shot Lost in Translation in Japan...


----------



## IrishPaul (Jul 15, 2013)

Creation watches have a range of Casio Edifice watches on sale at what look like decent prices.

Casio chronograph watch - Discounted chronograph casio edifice watch. Fast delivery & World-class service on casio edifice chronograph watch


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

IrishPaul said:


> Creation watches have a range of Casio Edifice watches on sale at what look like decent prices.
> 
> Casio chronograph watch - Discounted chronograph casio edifice watch. Fast delivery & World-class service on casio edifice chronograph watch


Edifice are already great deals at MSRP. These are pretty much a steal...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Just paying it forward...buy responsibly guys!

http://www.woot.com/offers/timex-we...il&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-9d94235b88-279786642

Timex Weekender on Woot! For $14.

-T


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD

Omega watches on Vente-Privee up to 50% off. The watch I ordered from them came with a stamped warranty card, so they might be an AD for these also.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Momentum watches on sale. Neat site because you can customize the way you want them. Momentum watches on Sale now at CCOutdoorStore.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Newegg.com - Seiko Men's Kinetic Black Dial Stainless Steel

Seiko Kinetic SMY119 $99 free shipping.


----------



## ge_trojan (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't find anywhere to input the coupon code for $10 off $50 when checking out on Rakuten. Can someone tell me how? Thanks - George


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

How do I use a Rakuten.com Shopping Promo Code?


----------



## ge_trojan (Apr 28, 2011)

Apparently you can't use a coupon code at Rakuten.com if you are using PayPal.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

If memory serves, you can put the coupon code in after you authorize the paypal and it returns to the confirmation page.


----------



## Techman (Aug 31, 2013)

Timex field Chrono
Kohls has it in sale for $55.









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

jmoneyfh said:


> I would probably go with Amazon for the free shipping and easier return policy. Then again, I would buy from Rakuten Global for ~ $153 w/ shipping. $35 in savings is worth the extra shipping time and risk of harder and more expensive returns to me. The SKX007 is pretty standard and the chance of getting a defective model seems low.


I had a defective 007 from Amazon - the crown didn't properly disengage from the hands when screwed down. Return was easy though even from Canada.

There were only a couple of watches left when I ordered. I'm kind of gun shy now with low stock items on Amazon. (I do own a 007 and there was definitely a problem with the Amazon 007.)


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

wildpack said:


> I had a defective 007 from Amazon - the crown didn't properly disengage from the hands when screwed down. Return was easy though even from Canada.
> 
> There were only a couple of watches left when I ordered. I'm kind of gun shy now with low stock items on Amazon. (I do own a 007 and there was definitely a problem with the Amazon 007.)


I ended up ordering this watch from Rakuten. The sale completed on Sunday (I think, but I can't read the Japanese emails I've been getting even though they are fun to try to read). I'll post my experience as more develops.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

What should happen next is they send you a follow up email with the shipping costs, and then you pay. It is best to use paypal as credit cards often are blocked for international purchases (esp in Japan). They sort of hide the paypal option for some reason. When it shows you the credit card options, there is a button below that to see other payment options. You will find paypal there.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

jmoneyfh said:


> What should happen next is they send you a follow up email with the shipping costs, and then you pay. It is best to use paypal as credit cards often are blocked for international purchases (esp in Japan). They sort of hide the paypal option for some reason. When it shows you the credit card options, there is a button below that to see other payment options. You will find paypal there.


Thanks!


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

jmoneyfh said:


> Mine didn't come with a fern, let alone one of the flowering variety. Now I feel cheated
> 
> That must be why they shot Lost in Translation in Japan...


I'd much rather have one with a "back pig skeleton"... Rakuten: SEIKO 5 men's self-winding watch-type watch silver check dial silver stainless steel belt SNKG09J1- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Techman said:


> Timex field Chrono
> Kohls has it in sale for $55.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah poop! I just bought this exact same watch for $75 two weeks ago at Walmart... Really awesome watch though! I'm putting mine on a brown leather nato with pvd hardware.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

IrishPaul said:


> Creation watches have a range of Casio Edifice watches on sale at what look like decent prices.
> 
> Casio chronograph watch - Discounted chronograph casio edifice watch. Fast delivery & World-class service on casio edifice chronograph watch





Techman said:


> Timex field Chrono
> Kohls has it in sale for $55.
> [image removed]
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk - now Free


great thanks to you two, I ordered both of these watches last night.. they have a surprisingly similar style and they will be my "twins"... such darn good looking watches, especially for the price.

i've been searching for the perfect all-black watch (i recently got the all-black citizen 42mm) but these just look too neat.


----------



## Techman (Aug 31, 2013)

s5pitfire said:


> great thanks to you two, I ordered both of these watches last night.. they have a surprisingly similar style and they will be my "twins"... such darn good looking watches, especially for the price.
> 
> i've been searching for the perfect all-black watch (i recently got the all-black citizen 42mm) but these just look too neat.


Hey spitfire. Congrats. I wore my for the last two days and I like it more each day. The timex looks good, no loud tick, tick. And the indiglo is a very nice extra. If your chrono hands are not lined up, there is a very easy procedure to remedy that on the pdf manual from Timex. I think that you will like it a lot. Now to find a nice NATO for mine.

Techman

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Not for me but Woot has several Timex Expedition watches for $17.99-27.99.

Timex Expedition Watch (Your Choice)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD

Bertolucci watches on sale at Vente-Privee. Not familiar with the brand, but they have some nice designs. They use Soprod movements.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

https://1sale.com/watch/men-s-100-up/rw-4888-stc-20001









9/16/13 ONLY
$849 instead of $3229
Raymond Weil 
 Model: RW-4888-STC-20001
 Condition: New
 Warranty: 2 Year
 Packaging: Retail


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

^^^ Heck of a movement for that price.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

The SS Orange Monster (2nd one) is only $200 on 1deal, about $40-50 cheaper than other sites, even amazon. 
Want badly, need to slow down, but need an OM in my collection.

https://1sale.com/watch/men-s-100-up/srp309


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

s5pitfire said:


> The SS Orange Monster (2nd one) is only $200 on 1deal, about $40-50 cheaper than other sites, even amazon.
> Want badly, need to slow down, but need an OM in my collection.
> 
> https://1sale.com/watch/men-s-100-up/srp309


Black one too, for the same price. Does my original orange need a companion? No, I need different watches, not the same one in different colors.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

wildpack said:


> Black one too, for the same price. Does my original orange need a companion? No, I need different watches, not the same one in different colors.


Those are the New Monsters with the new movement for $199! Thanks to *tylehman* for catching my initial myopia on that fact!
EDITED Island Watch (a sponsor here) has the Original Mosters for the same price and has the added benefit of being an actual AD for Seiko.
Seiko SKX781K1 Orange Monster Watch

Better deals are to be had on Quartz Chronos, if you want one.
  *Seiko Men's*

 
$89.99 / 75% off



 *Seiko Men's*

 
$89.99 / 75% off



 *Seiko Men's*

 
$89.99 / 75% off



 *Seiko Men's*

 
$89.99 / 68% off



 *Seiko Men's*

 
$89.99 / 75% off



 *Seiko Men's*

 
$79.99 / 69% off


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

it looks like the island watch one is the older monster so the new monster is still a pretty good deal if you are looking for that one.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

tylehman said:


> it looks like the island watch one is the older monster so the new monster is still a pretty good deal if you are looking for that one.


Is my face red! You caught my error, thanks. Yes, those are the new monsters with the sharks teeth and new movement for $199. Well, this way you can pick new or old - same price.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

qrocks said:


> I ended up ordering this watch from Rakuten. The sale completed on Sunday (I think, but I can't read the Japanese emails I've been getting even though they are fun to try to read). I'll post my experience as more develops.


Got the watch today. I was expecting to wait weeks for the shipment from Rakuten. Wow. That said, I think the watch is awesome. I can't wait to give it a good work out over the next few days.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

There are some decent Momentum deals on Amazon right now. I think I'm done for the year but a few of these are making me question that. Here are a few to get you started.

Momentum Men's 1M-SP68G0 Square II Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch $94.99
Momentum Men's 1M-SP00B6B Atlas Black Dial Black Cordura Watch $94.99
Momentum Men's 1M-DV06W1B M1 Deep 6 Blue Bezel Polyurethane Dive Watch $109.99


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

core attitude said:


> There are some decent Momentum deals on Amazon right now. I think I'm done for the year but a few of these are making me question that. Here are a few to get you started.
> 
> *Momentum Men's 1M-SP68G0 Square II Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch $94.99*


Too bad it's $130 if I want to order it from Amazon.com, what ever happened on taking a gamble on the import fees? Now they have you pay them as a deposit beforehand. That's new, as far as I know. Taking all the fun out of the business!


----------



## temchik (Oct 25, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> Too bad it's $130 if I want to order it from Amazon.com, what ever happened on taking a gamble on the import fees? Now they have you pay them as a deposit beforehand. That's new, as far as I know. Taking all the fun out of the business!


What are you talking about? It's 94.99 and free shipping in my cart right now

ETA: A-ha! Apologies, you are not in the US...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vente Privee is having a Welder watch sale today. They have some crazy designs. Love this one.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Vente Privee is having a Welder watch sale today. They have some crazy designs. Love this one.
> 
> View attachment 1224417


Some of their designs are indeed crazy...

Triple time zone - $328









Ebay ugly cheapies - $13


----------



## basnobua (Aug 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Vente Privee is having a Welder watch sale today. They have some crazy designs. Love this one.
> 
> View attachment 1224417


I kind of like it too, but I think the color scheme is fooling me into thinking it is more Urwerk-ish than it actually is. I'd probably embrace it if not for the 50mm aspect.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Asprey of London on Groupon:
Asprey of London No. 8 Watch

$1.1K for a COSC chronograph seems like a pretty good deal (about $400 less than World of Watches), though I know nothing of the brand (except that they're a jewelry brand).


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Orient Devario Blue Dial Quartz Dive Watch with Rubber Dive Strap #UN9P002D for $79.00*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

SharkStores - The Carucci Watch Event

Shark Stores has a lot of Carucci watches on sale for $99 with free shipping. I've been happy with mine, especially this one. It has a Sea-Gull manual wind chronograph movement with the pushers perpendicular to the face.


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

1sale.com (formally known as 1saleaday.com) has Akribos Tourbillon watches in gold or rose gold (tone, I assume) for $350 w/free shipping. Be aware shipping is glacial, though. These have the Hangzhou movement, same as AATOS & Stuhrling, according to a thread I found about these over in the Chinese mechanicals forum.

https://1sale.com/watch/men-s-100-up/ak493

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/my-first-tourbillon-finally-akribos-xxiv-limited-edition-834613.html


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes, it's the PTS Resources 3300 Series co-axial tourbillon movement. It's made for PTS by the Hangzhou Watch Company. This is a very, very good price.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

$51 (free shipping) and is 100-280 at all other websites. I couldn't pass it up

http://www.ewatches.com/detail.asp?...bo_store_id=1&promotion_code=TMB3291813153948


----------



## 2ndeffort (Apr 4, 2011)

Maurice Lacroix Automatic Chrono $735









Maurice Lacroix Miros Chronograph Mens Wristwatch Model: MI1028-SS002-130


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

2ndeffort said:


> Maurice Lacroix Automatic Chrono $735
> 
> Maurice Lacroix Miros Chronograph Mens Wristwatch Model: MI1028-SS002-130


Despite conflicting information, it looks like that model is QUARTZ. Video confirmation here:

Мужские наручные швейцарские часы Maurice Lacroix MI1028-SS002-130 - YouTube


----------



## 2ndeffort (Apr 4, 2011)

Oris TT1 Divers Date 73375334154RS
$787.50

73375334154RS Oris TT1 Divers Date Black Dial Mens Automatic Watch.


----------



## Flg8tr (Aug 19, 2013)

Citizens BN0000-4H $134.57

Citizen Professional Diver Eco-Drive Mens Watch BN0000-04H


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Flg8tr said:


> Citizens BN0000-4H $134.57
> 
> Citizen Professional Diver Eco-Drive Mens Watch BN0000-04H


They have a few Citizen doorbuster deals. Nice find.


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

VINTAGE CITIZEN AUTO 17 jewels GENTS WATCH-1960s1970s in nice working order | eBay


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cadence is having a fire sale and I think the Buccaneer model is kind of interesting and just under $50. Don't know about the quality of these and the size is a little too large for me, but I think 500 meters wr for this price is pretty impressive:

:: Cadence watches :: ~ Buccaneer ~ :: awesome watches for less money


----------



## Triavius (Sep 12, 2013)

MP83 said:


> View attachment 1233477
> 
> 
> Cadence is having a fire sale and I think the Buccaneer model is kind of interesting and just under $50. Don't know about the quality of these and the size is a little too large for me, but I think 500 meters wr for this price is pretty impressive:
> ...


Ordered this one and two other Cadences yesterday, they should be in tomorrow. Fingers crossed on the quality.


----------



## Shiftster (Feb 22, 2013)

Not sure if this a good deal but it was @ Costco so its probably a fair deal.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flg8tr (Aug 19, 2013)

Discount Watches offering 10% off non sale watches with Fall10 code.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Watchismo is having a 50% off sale on select German watches.

Click here


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MarkingTime said:


> Watchismo is having a 50% off sale on select German watches.
> 
> Click here


Is there a city in China named "Germany"? :-d


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Is there a city in China named "Germany"? :-d


Lol, those were my thoughts too but I don't know anything about those brands so I really can't say where the various bits and pieces are from.


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone looking for an cheap G-shock should sign up for Target mobile coupons. Here's the slickdeal thread describing the how, but there's a coupon for BOGO on accessories. Apparently, you buy the cheaper accessory first (earrings, let's say), and then a watch (up to $58) will ring up free. Going to give it a shot at lunch.

Target *B&M* FREE + Cheap Accessories

Some notables are a couple Casio and some G-shocks for under $55.. I'll let you know how I do!


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but exploiting companies for mix-ups does not equal bargain.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Camelcamelcamel told me the Seiko SNK807 (blue) was $46, which I thought was a good deal. When I went to buy it, it was $45. Lowest price I've seen on SNK80*. No such bargains on the other colors, though.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> Camelcamelcamel told me the Seiko SNK807 (blue) was $46, which I thought was a good deal. When I went to buy it, it was $45. Lowest price I've seen on SNK80*. No such bargains on the other colors, though.


That is a good deal at Amazon. I think the 37 mm case diameter may put some folks off though. Not me though... If I get it, I'll probably end up spending another $5 on NATO or ZULA straps. Oh well...


----------



## SeanC1 (Aug 10, 2013)

core attitude said:


> There are some decent Momentum deals on Amazon right now. I think I'm done for the year but a few of these are making me question that. Here are a few to get you started.
> 
> *Momentum Men's 1M-SP68G0 Square II Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch $94.99*
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, I ordered an M50 and can't wait to get it in the mail!


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

crew said:


> Anyone looking for an cheap G-shock should sign up for Target mobile coupons. Here's the slickdeal thread describing the how, but there's a coupon for BOGO on accessories. Apparently, you buy the cheaper accessory first (earrings, let's say), and then a watch (up to $58) will ring up free. Going to give it a shot at lunch.
> 
> Target *B&M* FREE + Cheap Accessories
> 
> Some notables are a couple Casio and some G-shocks for under $55.. I'll let you know how I do!


Did you try it? I work right next to a Target.


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Did you try it? I work right next to a Target.


Got a Casio Waveceptor with a pair of clearance earrings for less than $3. Yep!

Also, I would feel bad if it was a mom-and-pop shop, or my local watchmaker, but this is Target.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

crew said:


> Got a Casio Waveceptor with a pair of clearance earrings for less than $3. Yep!
> 
> Also, I would feel bad if it was a mom-and-pop shop, or my local watchmaker, but this is Target.


Haha. I just did, too. I got WV200A. I paid $7.99 for a timex weekender strap which should look great with my incoming HMT pilot (white with blue stripe). The cashier said, "Huh, that's funny. It took off the watch. Normally with BOGO, it takes off the cheaper item." I acted surprised and then showed him the coupon, which doesn't say anything about the lesser item being free and it says that the maximum retail value of the free item is $58.99.


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

crew said:


> Got a Casio Waveceptor with a pair of clearance earrings for less than $3. Yep!
> 
> Also, I would feel bad if it was a mom-and-pop shop, or my local watchmaker, but this is Target.


Yea this guy has morals


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

Greatsteaks said:


> Yea this guy has morals


Yep, you clearly know me.

At least I didn't use multiple phones and am planning on reselling them, like a whole lot of non-WIS in that slickdeals thread.


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

crew said:


> Yep, you clearly know me.
> 
> At least I didn't use multiple phones and am planning on reselling them, like a whole lot of non-WIS in that slickdeals thread.


Like I said morals, at least you know where to draw the line, only ripped them off a little today. I clearly am glad I don't know you. Out!


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Greatsteaks said:


> Like I said morals, at least you know where to draw the line, only ripped them off a little today. I clearly am glad I don't know you. Out!


Slow your roll, since I took advantage of the deal too. We don't know for sure that it is a glitch with Target. There is nothing to prove what Target's intent was. The coupon clearly states that the maximum retail value of the free item is $58.99 and it does not say anywhere on the coupon that the cheaper item is the free one. It only says buy one get one.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

The man did his job and provided us with a bargain - nothing more nothing less.Thanks again, crew!


----------



## FraserCA (Jun 6, 2012)

This is interesting. I haven't tried to buy anything yet but I did go through the steps on my mobile phone. There's a sentence at the bottom that reads "Coupon value may not exceed value of item purchased." I think they're trying to say that the coupon can't give anyone cash back, but another way to interpret it, relating to a buy-one-get-one-free offer, is that the value of the free item can't exceed the value of the item you actually purchase. 

Anyhoo, I may give it a whirl at lunch here in a bit.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Greatsteaks said:


> Yea this guy has morals


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I didn't have a G-Shock and there is a Target by my office... I have never seen a deal like this one but an almost free watch was too tempting to pass on.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

The thing that also makes this one feel okay is that there is an extra check/balance in place. You actually have to go there to do it rather than online. There is a person that rings you up and sees the discount and might question it, but allows it to occur.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> The thing that also makes this one feel okay is that there is an extra check/balance in place. You actually have to go there to do it rather than online. There is a person that rings you up and sees the discount and might question it, but allows it to occur.


My cashier (18 if so) actually asked me how could she get that coupon herself and told me that it was such a great deal... I'm not going to lie, it all feel a little weird.


----------



## FraserCA (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, this worked at my local Target, but barely. When the woman applied the discount from my phone she said (rather loudly) "whoa, that is a good deal!" I shrugged and said "yeah, I guess it's some sort of promo for getting people to sign up for mobile coupons...I read about it online." She responded, "Wow, nice" but as she was doing so the cashier from the register next to her hollared "is that the accessories coupon he's using?" And at the same time some other employee swooped in, but by that time the receipt had already printed and the transaction was done. I just stood there looking stupid (I excel at feigning stupidity...to the point where I question how much it's feigned). The woman said "Oh he can have that, no problem, but here's what you do next time." I said thanks and left.

My guess is that this is indeed a glitch and it will be corrected within a day or two, and probably has been at a lot of stores. I'm fine with trying it but I wasn't about to argue with some poor cashier about it if they contested the way the coupon was applied. If it really were supposed to be some doorbuster'esque superdeal to get people to start using mobile coupons, they would have advertised it as such. Unless you're analyzing all the fine print (or lack thereof), the mobile coupon just looks like any run of the mill BOGO offer.

Anyhow, I thought it fittingly ironic to choose something with a patriotic color scheme on the day our federal government shut down.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just worked the deal at Target. Picked up the gshock dw5600e for $7.41, going to use it as a christmas present for someone.


----------



## therodfather (Oct 2, 2013)

I sort of took advantage of the deal. I chickened on going for clearance jewelry or something, but I picked up a Timex Weekender (t2n651) for $35 and a G-Shock DW9052 for free. Still feel like its a steal for $17 a piece (the G-Shock more than the weekender but I needed a new watch passable for week meetings that I had little value in if I did wreck it.

Anyway, my new mission is figuring out how to open the dang Target boxes.



http://imgur.com/074Wwwz


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Just left Target with a new Timex Expedition. The only G they had was the 5600E which I wouldn't find myself wearing too often. $5.34 (originally 39.99) for this nice beater, not too shabby


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Quake1028 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but exploiting companies for mix-ups does not equal bargain.


But you don't mind companies exploiting you? 
A couple of days ago I found out a company trademarked NATO and NATO-G10 and is suing natostrapco.
Last year he sued an e-bay seller for using NATO and the guy had to change the name to n80 (n80leather) instead of NATO.
If he invented the NATO or G-10, OK. He's exploiting the system for his own gain.

When the consumer has an opportunity the exploit a company, I say, go for it.

Besides, this may be a legit deal.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

MP83 said:


> View attachment 1238509


_Moral #3: People who live in glass houses should get dressed with the lights out._


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but Precisiontime has this Type B fleigerfor $31 :









precisiontimeco.com/sm10339-a

$10 off applying this: EMAILPF9RQZ , brings it to $21. Not bad for this style watch.


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

towne said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet, but Precisiontime has this Type B fleigerfor $31 :
> 
> View attachment 1239197
> 
> ...


Hard to beat that price for an entry pilot with 22mm lugs. Thanks!


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

towne said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet, but Precisiontime has this Type B fleigerfor $31 :
> 
> View attachment 1239197
> 
> ...


Just ordered this. The coupon worked|>


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Eddie Mac said:


> Just ordered this. The coupon worked|>


A couple of years back, I had the auto version. Was too big for me but a solid watch. Very nicely made.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Quake1028 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but exploiting companies for mix-ups does not equal bargain.


I agree. BTW, say hello to Beau Sandland!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ordered the Pilotaire, thanks.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

towne said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet, but Precisiontime has this Type B fleigerfor $31 :
> 
> precisiontimeco.com/sm10339-a
> 
> $10 off applying this: EMAILPF9RQZ , brings it to $21. Not bad for this style watch.


thanks for this.. i'm low on funds and this watch looks nice, definitely need to get me some NATO straps for my watches.. red/black or white/black would look nice.

$22.40 shipped and runs over $100 on amazon.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

towne said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet, but Precisiontime has this Type B fleigerfor $31 :
> 
> View attachment 1239197
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this, you guys are a bunch of enablers and I can't justify to let this go at that price...  that said, it's probably going to be too large for my 6.75 wrist

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Thanks for sharing this, you guys are a bunch of enablers and I can't justify to let this go at that price...  that said, it's probably going to be too large for my 6.75 wrist
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4


Stick a chain on it and call it a pocket watch :-!


----------



## junkbin (Jul 10, 2013)

towne said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet, but Precisiontime has this Type B fleigerfor $31 :


Yup, me too.


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

Mr.watch.com has a good sale on a SKX007. Plus use coupon code SAVE10 and you save 10% off. Comes out to $157.50 with free shipping.

http://www.mrwatch.com/seiko-skx007k2-watch-1681848405.aspx


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MarkingTime said:


> Stick a chain on it and call it a pocket watch :-!


Probably not a bad solution


----------



## MrPlaid (May 27, 2013)

vinnyd85 said:


> Mr.watch.com has a good sale on a SKX007. Plus use coupon code SAVE10 and you save 10% off. Comes out to $157.50 with free shipping.
> 
> Seiko Men's 5 Automatic SKX007K2 Silver Stainless-Steel Automatic Watch with Black Dial


Thanks for that...just ordered...PERFECT


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

MarkingTime said:


> Stick a chain on it and call it a pocket watch


Wrist watches first originated by welding wire lugs to pocket watches, why not work it the other way?

:-!


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

vinnyd85 said:


> Mr.watch.com has a good sale on a SKX007. Plus use coupon code SAVE10 and you save 10% off. Comes out to $157.50 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.mrwatch.com/seiko-skx007k2-watch-1681848405.aspx


I paid more then that used a year ago! Just ordered another one thanks!


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

The precisiontime flieger deal appears to be dead.


----------



## ge_trojan (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, I tried to order yesterday and it would not come up.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Marvin watches on sale at Vente-Privee. Pretty good prices on Swiss automatics. They have a 7750 watch for $749.

http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

Saw this when looking around - a very good deal for an Automatic Victorinox Swiss Army Ground Force 25792:











$219 - less than most Swiss Army quartz models:

Victorinox Swiss Army Ground Force Auto SS Watch SWI-25792 | Dexclusive.com

From looking at Reseller Ratings, Dexclusive seems to get very good reviews, but I've never purchased there myself.

Chris


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rcs914 said:


> Saw this when looking around - a very good deal for an Automatic Victorinox Swiss ArmyGround Force 25792:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supposed to be an ETA 2824-2 movement. Great deal!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

rcs914 said:


> Saw this when looking around - a very good deal for an Automatic Victorinox Swiss ArmyGround Force 25792:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find. Swiss made, 2824-2, descent size, too bad its low contrast hands/dial. Hope folks enjoy their bargain.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Marvin watches on sale at Vente-Privee. Pretty good prices on Swiss automatics. They have a 7750 watch for $749.
> 
> http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD











:-!:-!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

The Watcher said:


> :-!:-!


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow those Marvin watches look real good but don't got the funds


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

R.Palace said:


>


please believe it! |>|>|>

marvin watches are rarely mentioned in watch forums, let alone f71...i don't even drink beer, but i owe RyanD one for sure!!!

:-!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

RyanD said:


> Marvin watches on sale at Vente-Privee. Pretty good prices on Swiss automatics. They have a 7750 watch for $749.
> 
> http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD


Looks like the brand disappeared during the quartz crisis, and the brand name was purchased and re-opened in 2002. In 2007 the new lineup was introduced. So Marvin is a young watch startup, producing some interesting affordable luxury pieces.


----------



## ROK3 (May 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Marvin watches on sale at Vente-Privee. Pretty good prices on Swiss automatics. They have a 7750 watch for $749.
> 
> http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD


Looks like I missed out on the 7750 watch. Do you guys remember which model it was? They still have the 2897 model with power reserve though...

Edit: Found the sold out models at the bottom...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> marvin watches are rarely mentioned in watch forums, let alone f71...i don't even drink beer, but i owe RyanD one for sure!!!
> 
> :-!


I'd never heard of Marvin watches, but any 7750 watches under $1000 are worth a mention. Nice designs too.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I'd never heard of Marvin watches, but any 7750 watches under $1000 are worth a mention. Nice designs too.


Marvin is more popular overseas than in the US. They make a quality product.

-T


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

rcs914 said:


> Saw this when looking around - a very good deal for an Automatic Victorinox Swiss Army Ground Force 25792:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Signing up for the mailing list gets you a 5% coupon, which knocks $10 off, and 2 day shipping is $12, so, essentially, you get 2 day shipping for $2, or $10 off & slow shipping, if that's your bag.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Colder said:


> Signing up for the mailing list gets you a 5% coupon, which knocks $10 off, and 2 day shipping is $12, so, essentially, you get 2 day shipping for $2, or $10 off & slow shipping, if that's your bag.


Coupon code is 2012LEAD or 05PEMAIL if you don't want to wait for the email. $208.05 total with free shipping.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Marvin watches on sale at Vente-Privee. Pretty good prices on Swiss automatics. They have a 7750 watch for $749.
> 
> http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD


Thanks for the heads up. Wish I had checked this thread earlier. I've been wanting a Marvin for a while; mainly because I share the same namesake!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

For those in the UK, I've just seen this Seiko for £43: Seiko Men's 5 Automatic Watch SNK807K2: Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches I did a quick search and it's cheaper than Singapore grey market sellers, so looks like a great deal.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

peakay said:


> For those in the UK, I've just seen this Seiko for £43: Seiko Men's 5 Automatic Watch SNK807K2: Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches I did a quick search and it's cheaper than Singapore grey market sellers, so looks like a great deal.
> View attachment 1242561


Nice little watch too. It's 37mm. I have the black version and its a solid watch.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Got my Sottomarino Pilotaire II SM10339-A in... best value i've seen yet


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

s5pitfire said:


> Got my Sottomarino Pilotaire II SM10339-A in... best value i've seen yet


I got mine over the weekend. It's a good looking watch, but, damn is it big!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Got my Pilotaire over the weekend and I love it so far. Wore it today. I have pretty small wrists, 2nd to last hole, but I think it looks great.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Eddie Mac said:


> I got mine over the weekend. It's a good looking watch, but, damn is it big!


I agree, mine is 3rd hole and pretty tight, but for 20 bucks this thing is awesome. I'd love to NATO it... this strap is hard as a rock

edit: the movement is way off but same with my $50 Jorg Gray, second hand just doesn't line up with the numbers.


----------



## cbray (Sep 16, 2013)

I dont think youll find one for cheaper then this, just saw it in the FS: forum. https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/@@[email protected]@big-reduction-924831.html

P.s. I have the DZIK version of this timepiece and love it, currently feinding for another one of Gerlachs creations.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Still may be one of the lowest cost GMT's out there


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Android Contender. Not my style, but I know my family members would LOOOVE it. 
ANDROID® DM Contender Automatic Watch

Price- $129. Specs:

Movement:Automatic, Miyota 9015, 2800vph, 24 jewelsDial Window Material:Mineral crystalCase Material:Stainless SteelCase Diameter:50 mmCase Thickness:17 mmClasp:Push button deployant w/ safety claspBand Material:Stainless steelBand Width:32 mmBand Length:Up to 9 inchesCase Back:Screw-DownCrown:Screw-downCalendar:Date display at 3:00Water Resistance:500 meters/1650 feetPower Reserve:40 hoursOrigin:Hong Kong


----------



## eliew (Oct 8, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> Got my Pilotaire over the weekend and I love it so far. Wore it today. I have pretty small wrists, 2nd to last hole, but I think it looks great.


Sottomarino Pilotaire II SM10339-E and SM10339-D on the way! Any wrist shots to share?

Thanks!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

makitmama said:


> Android Contender. Not my style, but I know my family members would LOOOVE it.
> ANDROID® DM Contender Automatic Watch


Wow. I've never handled an Android, so I don't know what the fit and finish are like, but that's a great price for that movement. Even Sea-Gulls are usually more than that with a hacking movement.


----------



## Triavius (Sep 12, 2013)

Eddie Mac said:


> I got mine over the weekend. It's a good looking watch, but, damn is it big!


Wonder how mine fell through the cracks. Just checked and never received a shipping confirmation (or the watch). Just emailed them and hopefully can get it resolved.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Just saw this on the f2 (public forum) page. It's a huge Invicta but someone might be interested.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Cageym said:


> Just saw this on the f2 (public forum) page. It's a huge Invicta but someone might be interested.


 Case diameter  52 millimeters, 20mm thickness, and the bracelet is 26mm! Wow, that's a wall clock.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Docrwm said:


> Case diameter 52 millimeters, 20mm thickness, and the bracelet is 26mm! Wow, that's a wall clock.


I know someone that has one, it is huge. It's bigger than my JSAR which is no slouch in the size area. I actually could wear it, I have 8" wrists, but that big doesn't appeal to me at all. And it's an Invicta, though it does say Swiss Mov't. LOL


----------



## reynolcj (Oct 8, 2013)

For what its worth, looks like the movement is at least moderately well regarded by fellow WUS members: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/miyota-introduces-new-automatic-caliber-9015-a-278224.html



makitmama said:


> Android Contender. Not my style, but I know my family members would LOOOVE it.
> ANDROID® DM Contender Automatic Watch
> 
> Price- $129. Specs:
> ...


----------



## rcs7 (Jan 6, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1244682
> 
> 
> Still may be one of the lowest cost GMT's out there


Where does one find one of these?


----------



## Techman (Aug 31, 2013)

New Bulova style and affordable watch line: Caravelle New York. Kohls has them for 25% off with an additional 15-30% off with your Kolhs card. Don't know much about them, but they look nice. Worth checking them out.
Search Results | Kohl's

More info on new line,

Bulova Captures the Spirit of New York City with Launch of Caravelle New York Line - Yahoo Finance


----------



## SouthernBeau (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello all new to the forums found this board through a random Google search. Anyway I was reading through this thread and decided to purchase the Sottomarino Pilotaire II the problem is no matter what I do the site will not add the watch to 'my cart' I have never ordered from precision time before, but I signed up and logged in still to no avail. Has anyone else had issues with that site? I sent an email to their customer service and went back through the process several times, and sadly got the same result a message that reads "the requested quantity for....is not available." Not sure what the issue is as it shows 'In Stock' on the page. Any help from guys that have used precision time before would be appreciated.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Based on a prior similar experience, despite the listing they are out of stock.


----------



## SouthernBeau (Oct 13, 2013)

towne said:


> Based on a prior similar experience, despite the listing they are out of stock.


That truly stinks, but was honestly what I was expecting. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## eliew (Oct 8, 2013)

SouthernBeau said:


> That truly stinks, but was honestly what I was expecting. Thank you for the heads up.


Ordered twice with international shipping. Everything went smoothly. Even though one of my orders were out of stock although it was 'in stock' when I placed my order, Precisiontime was fast in offering a replacement watch. Overall, a very happy and positive experience!


----------



## SouthernBeau (Oct 13, 2013)

Ah a glimmer of hope. Glad to hear of your positive experience. Did you order the Pilotaire II?


----------



## eliew (Oct 8, 2013)

Sottomarino Pilotaire II SM10339-E and SM10339-D


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Amazon has Calibre watches 75% off, does anyone knows about this brand? $50 for a Swiss Ronda Quartz doesn't sound to bad, and the watches are classic looking.

Amazon.com: Deal of the Day: Calibre


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The watch winders are back at 1Sale. Did anybody buy one last time?

Daily Deals + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm sticking with Accuratic from now on. The stackability can't be beat.


----------



## jroe10 (Aug 13, 2013)

I bought one of the winders last time on 1 sale. It's not terribly pretty but seems to be affective thus far....


----------



## domadh (Mar 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The watch winders are back at 1Sale. Did anybody buy one last time?
> 
> Daily Deals + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


I bought the two deep eight slot last time they were on sale.
It's okay looking, but gets the job done.

Word of warning: The watch slots are VERY narrow.
No storing big watches in there.


----------



## touringpro (May 16, 2013)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1244682
> 
> 
> Still may be one of the lowest cost GMT's out there


Hot damn! Where can those be found & how much?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

http://shop.vostok-inc.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=35&page=2

First saw it on the works site. This pic. is off ebay.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

> Care for a link ? Thanks !
Dunno where were my eyes


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Woot has these Akribos XXIV quartz watches as a Woot-off for $69.99 here: http://www.woot.com/offers/akribos-xxiv-ampm-multifunction-timepiece-2-colors-2

The sale will end very shortly. No clue if these are decent watches though.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

$108 for the Citizen Eco Drive BM7190-05A, not bad for a nice dress watch.









JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day

Free shipping with code EMAIL5


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

MP83 said:


> $108 for the Citizen Eco Drive BM7190-05A, not bad for a nice dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 1253938
> 
> ...


Good deal, too bad they don't use a dressier font for the "ECO DRIVE" looks like they stole the font from a box of Legos.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Not too much of a bargain, but Christopher Ward has 15% off some models on their website. If you've been thinking of buying a watch that is being discounted, it's a good time to pull the trigger.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> Not too much of a bargain, but Christopher Ward has 15% off some models on their website. If you've been thinking of buying a watch that is being discounted, it's a good time to pull the trigger.


that's still a good catch, thanks for posting. of course, the model i want isn't being discounted o| ah well. i've grown the collection too much lately anyway

does anyone else have issues getting their notifications on cw sales? i'm on the mailing list but didn't hear about the sale before coming into this thread today


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

In case you missed it last time, the $21 Sotto Pilotaire is back. Same drill as last time. $31 Watch of the Day use this coupon: EMAILPF9RQZ


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Pilotaire is a great deal. I'm thinking of buying it a second time


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> that's still a good catch, thanks for posting. of course, the model i want isn't being discounted o| ah well. i've grown the collection too much lately anyway
> 
> does anyone else have issues getting their notifications on cw sales? i'm on the mailing list but didn't hear about the sale before coming into this thread today


There's an option for subscriptions in your account menu on the CW site. That might be it. You can also follow them on FB to get the same notifications. I bought a C60 GMT with the sale.


----------



## ge_trojan (Apr 28, 2011)

I got the rascal THIS time!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The Watcher said:


> that's still a good catch, thanks for posting. of course, the model i want isn't being discounted o| ah well. i've grown the collection too much lately anyway
> 
> does anyone else have issues getting their notifications on cw sales? i'm on the mailing list but didn't hear about the sale before coming into this thread today


There have often been glitches with people signing up to the mailing lists. Contact them via the website to see if they can help. It turns out I'm signed up twice so I get two of every email. Better than none, so I'm not planning to try and get that resolved. I didn't get an email about this particular sale though.


----------



## Triavius (Sep 12, 2013)

towne said:


> In case you missed it last time, the $21 Sotto Pilotaire is back. Same drill as last time. $31 Watch of the Day use this coupon: EMAILPF9RQZ


I'm not sure if anyone else has had an issue with precision, but I've had to file a dispute on my credit card after purchasing a pilotaire last time. It was never sent out, after a week I contacted them and they gave me a tracking number that only showed electronic shipping info received. I emailed back twice asking for more info and did not get a response.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Open Box sale at Joma Shop. Looks like some decent deals, but check the condition description.

Open Box Watch Sales Event


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> Pilotaire is a great deal. I'm thinking of buying it a second time


Why two?
I got one the first time, pretty nice watch



RyanD said:


> Open Box sale at Joma Shop. Looks like some decent deals, but check the condition description.
> 
> Open Box Watch Sales Event


some very nice deals in there... but wouldn't be worth saving a few bucks for a potentially scratched watch


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Buying a second one as a gift.


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

Triavius said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else has had an issue with precision, but I've had to file a dispute on my credit card after purchasing a pilotaire last time. It was never sent out, after a week I contacted them and they gave me a tracking number that only showed electronic shipping info received. I emailed back twice asking for more info and did not get a response.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Triavius,
I bought the Pilotaire the last time around and it was on my doorstep in a matter of days. Keep after them until they find the mistake. I really like this watch. I was taken back by how big it was but it's grown on me and wears well.

BTW, I was at the mall last week and stopped by the Precision Time kiosk and they had the Pilotaire on sale for $99 (Reg. $179). So, $21 is a great deal.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Eddie Mac said:


> Triavius,
> I bought the Pilotaire the last time around and it was on my doorstep in a matter of days. Keep after them until they find the mistake. I really like this watch. I was taken back by how big it was but it's grown on me and wears well.
> 
> BTW, I was at the mall last week and stopped by the Precision Time kiosk and they had the Pilotaire on sale for $99 (Reg. $179). So, $21 is a great deal.


Yeah it's a pretty nice watch, can't believe it's been going on sale for 30 bucks (plus the coupon)... maybe they have extra stock.
Would've got a 2nd one but looks like they sold out

I like this one more but it's $109


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> There have often been glitches with people signing up to the mailing lists. Contact them via the website to see if they can help. It turns out I'm signed up twice so I get two of every email. Better than none, so I'm not planning to try and get that resolved. I didn't get an email about this particular sale though.


i am similarly signed up twice like you and left it as is in the past for the same reasons...but still did not get the sale email until late yesterday, apparently a couple of days after everyone else...ugh! that can be critical when you're trying to get the watch you've been waiting for as quantities are usually limited!

the good thing is, if you stay plugged into wus, someone here will alert us that a sale is going on straight away :-!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Or do as I do an stayed tuned in to the CW forum too!


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Open Box sale at Joma Shop. Looks like some decent deals, but check the condition description.
> 
> Open Box Watch Sales Event


I looked at that sale, some of the watches seemed like a decent deal...until I read the open box descriptions..."badly scratched", "chips on case and bezel", etc...Did the boxes open as they fell out the back of a UPS truck driving down the highway...lol no thanks


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Or do as I do an stayed tuned in to the CW forum too!


i go in there sometimes...too many forums to keep up with, f71 gets first dibs!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Timberland QT6141901 Watch

Ashford has the Timberland Eastbender for just $29... Not my kind of watch, but the cheapest it has ever been in Amazon according to the camel site is $72.


----------



## ZionExpress (Sep 19, 2013)

Are Timberland watches any good? I used to work for the company and I could get watches for dirt cheap but I never knew if they were worth it. Afterall, they don't even make their own apparel anymore, just footwear.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

ZionExpress said:


> Are Timberland watches any good? I used to work for the company and I could get watches for dirt cheap but I never knew if they were worth it. Afterall, they don't even make their own apparel anymore, just footwear.


I couldn't tell you as I don't own one, but they are probably just ok watches, comparable to any other fashion brand

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ZionExpress (Sep 19, 2013)

I've owned a couple of the small quartz watches and never had any issues but I've stayed away from the huge ones with all the complications. Some quick research says that Swatch - Endure has their hands in Timberland watches somehow but I'm not sure what the movements are (not even familiar with Endure in the first place). I can still get a SERIOUS discount on Timberland products so if the watches turn out to be decent I can help folks get their hands on some.

Hell, even if they're not decent I can still get some if anyone wants.
http://shop.timberland.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=4106956


----------



## domadh (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know if anyone is interested, but World of Watches has Swiss Legend Neptunes with an automatic "Swiss" movement (appears to be a simply refinished ST-19 with a new hairspring) that comes with a single watch winder for $130.
Seems like a good deal, but the watches are 52mm which is way too big for my spindly wrists.http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=0&bo_products_variance_id=148822&promotion_code=WMP7055101113095051639148822


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

ZionExpress said:


> Are Timberland watches any good? I used to work for the company and I could get watches for dirt cheap but I never knew if they were worth it. Afterall, they don't even make their own apparel anymore, just footwear.


They seem well built with simple Japanese quartz movements. Some are overpriced but if you can ever get one for dirt cheap you should go for it.

Even though as you say timberland don't make any of their own stuff they are still quality products that are quite tough which is probably the same with their watches.

Their watches are a part of the Swatch group I've read. I've had one for over 10 years and it's a nice tough watch, passed it onto my dad for some more abuse and it's still going.

I've got another one on the way which is the same model I had when I was 16 which I had before the one I have just now. I'm only getting it because it was less than dirt cheap. I'm only getting it for old times sake.


----------



## ZionExpress (Sep 19, 2013)

James_ said:


> Even though as you say timberland don't make any of their own stuff they are still quality products that are quite tough which is probably the same with their watches.


To clarify, Timberland makes all their own footwear and it's all handmade, the apparel gets outsourced but footwear is all in house. At least, that's how things were before VF acquired the company a couple years ago, I have no idea how things are now but that's a whole other story. Under the previous owners I could completely vouch for their ruggedness and authenticity

I still have some contacts at the company and can get Timberland gear for 50% off or more in some cases. Twice a year they used to hold a sample sale for employees and you could get tons of stuff for next to nothing. All of their watches were $20 at those sales but they tended to disappear quickly. I suppose for that price it almost becomes a no-brainer, huh?


----------



## Tarheelvolvo (Sep 20, 2013)

World Of Watches has a Rotary Square Face Automatic on sale for 88% off retail (sale price: $80 w/ Free Shipping CONUS).

*Rotary*

Style: 701C*WOW ID: 89399*

Men's Editions Automatic Black Rubber

MovementAutomatic (Calibre RE2008-1)


http://www.worldofwatches.com/cust/...I7NyY-KNIf6VismFDzwTgB835i3g&lsid=RvEiSnI7NyY


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Tarheelvolvo said:


> World Of Watches has a Rotary Square Face Automatic on sale for 88% off retail (sale price: $80 w/ Free Shipping CONUS).
> 
> *Rotary*
> 
> ...


Case, movement and price have me saying yes. Dial and hands aren't to my taste unfortunately.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

1sale having a sale on Timex watches.. None of them fit my fancy until I saw this beast. My first digital:

Timex Retro Men's for $22.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Russian chronograph sale at Russia2All. There are some great deals here, 55% off:

CLEARANCE Watches


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Timex is $10 shipped on eBay or $18 for the one in the picture.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> The Timex is $10 shipped on eBay or $18 for the one in the picture.


Do you have a link? Thanks!

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Do you have a link? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


The one in the picture above is item 290998006873. You can also search for Timex 80 in Watches and you'll get a bunch from top rated sellers starting at $9.99 shipped. Watcheshalfprice is one of the sellers.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

The digital Timex on Ebay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten.com:Altatac|Casio F91W-1 Classic Water Resistant Black Digital Wrist Watch,Resin Strap Band|Household

Casio F91W-1 for $9.99 with free shipping plus $2 back in Rakuten points with code ALTATAC20.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Casio F91W-1 for $9.99 with free shipping plus $2 back in Rakuten points with code ALTATAC20.


Classic cheapie |>


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

akcapwatch said:


> The digital Timex on Ebay


Wow that's cheap.. guess I didn't dig deep enough edit

edit: mine shipped after a couple of days.. I know some cheaper stores take 1-3 weeks to ship out


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Joshua & Sons Men's for $39.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com

$40 for a decent looking quarts that goes for $120-220 eveywhere else. Just too bad it's 51mm... would buy if it were 42-46mm


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Joma Shop Citizen sale 50% off or more.
Citizen Doorbuster Event


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

15% off at SharkStores with code 15OFFNOV until midnight eastern time.

SharkStores® Deal A Day, With Integrity.®


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

RyanD said:


> 15% off at SharkStores with code 15OFFNOV until midnight eastern time.
> 
> SharkStores® Deal A Day, With Integrity.®


I like the watch.. was ordering in my cart.. now the site won't respond

WUS'ers, lay off my property


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*
Found on Slickdeals.net

HAMILTON Men's Jazzmaster Tonneau Watch with Swiss ETA 2824-2 movement $339 shipped*

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/H36415735.pid

Coupon code: AFFTONN339


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

20% back in points this weekend at Rakuten.com with code SAVETIME.

Makes this Seiko chronograph under $60 net.
Rakuten.com - Seiko Men's Chronograph Stainless Steel Case and Bracelet Watch - SNDE17


----------



## 2ndeffort (Apr 4, 2011)

*Hamilton Men's Jazzmaster Tonneau Watch on Leather Strap with ETA 2824-2 Automatic Movement at Ashford, use *coupon code *AFFTONN339 at checkout for $339 + free shipping. They have it in either a black or a white face, I like the white face one best, pretty good deal for a Swatch Brand ETA movement watch.

*Hamilton Jazz Master H36415555 Men's Watch


----------



## bichef (Feb 29, 2012)

RyanD said:


> 20% back in points this weekend at Rakuten.com with code SAVETIME.
> 
> Makes this Seiko chronograph under $60 net.
> Rakuten.com - Seiko Men's Chronograph Stainless Steel Case and Bracelet Watch - SNDE17


Again how lucky you are in the US....No non-US shipping (I've seen a perfectly non-WUS approved Fossil watch for 58 USD....value here more than 90€.... Do the maths! )


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Pretty good prices for Orient Mako.
Orient Men's Automatic Watch CEM65005D with 30ml Ultimate Watch Cleaning Kit
Just looked and same price at Amazon.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

1 Sale has a nice looking titanium Skagen with a 41mm dial for $69.99.

Skagen Men's for $69.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have this watch in the cream dial. Decent watch especially at this price:
http://www.worldofwatches.com/Cust/DailyDealSteal.asp


----------



## 2ndeffort (Apr 4, 2011)

Skywatches Seiko Automatic Scuba Diver Men's Black Monster Auto Watch SKX779 SKX779K3
Black Monster on Rubber Strap - $163 USD

SKX779K3 SKX779 Seiko Automatic Diver 200m Mens Black Monster Watch


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rwe416 said:


> I have this watch in the cream dial. Decent watch especially at this price:
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/Cust/DailyDealSteal.asp


I don't normally go for quartz but something about this one really kind of appeals to me. Anyone else with experience and is it worth $60?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

2ndeffort said:


> Skywatches *Seiko Automatic Scuba Diver Men's Black Monster Auto Watch SKX779 SKX779K3*
> 
> Black Monster on Rubber Strap - $163 USD
> 
> SKX779K3 SKX779 Seiko Automatic Diver 200m Mens Black Monster Watch


Same watch is $169.27 here + 20% back in points with code SAVETIME = $135.42 net.
Rakuten.com - Seiko Dive Watch Automatic Diving Strap Skx779


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I don't normally go for quartz but something about this one really kind of appeals to me. Anyone else with experience and is it worth $60?


I like the looks of it, too.. but I have too many quartz already so i'm going to pass on it

This one is pretty neat too, http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=159102


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I don't normally go for quartz but something about this one really kind of appeals to me. Anyone else with experience and is it worth $60?
> 
> View attachment 1272290


well i fell for it, i guess we will see when i get it in.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

https://www.blingdaily.com/deal-803...ickid=3TAz8-SrdzyO14GzPuRaK0AXUkWS7FS1uVc-z80

Nice looking Seiko Kinetic for $91.99 with code *wmlstPXw.

*


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

PrecisionTime has a the Sottomarino Otaria II SM50096-E for $49 shipped, it's a 46mm bright red cronograph and according to their email, with a Miyota movement.

Also $10 off with the code EMAILPF9RQZ, making it $39.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Ha, I just got the quartz chrono bug, too. My recent Sekonda buy is similar in that it is also a mid-range brand aimed at the UK market, like Rotary. I believe they have a good reputation among those who have owned them. If you get it, post a review.



SteamJ said:


> I don't normally go for quartz but something about this one really kind of appeals to me. Anyone else with experience and is it worth $60?
> 
> View attachment 1272290


----------



## Derka (May 6, 2011)

Ecozilla below $200. If I didn't just binge on three watches yesterday this would be added to my affordable collection.

Citizen Eco-Drive Professional Diver Mens Watch BJ8050-08E


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

CANADA DEAL MODE:

Amazon.ca has the eco-drive BM6781-55A for $93.74 for this week: http://www.amazon.ca/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Stainless-Steel-Watch/dp/B00AK6YLEU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_w_1
It's got sapphire crystal.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

CHEAPEST I have seen an SKX009:
http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...69&promotion_code=WMP705511041309023819160369


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

rwe416 said:


> CHEAPEST I have seen an SKX009:
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...69&promotion_code=WMP705511041309023819160369


The Pepsi SKX.. would buy if I didn't already spend all my money on watches, lol...

Maybe it will still be available tomorrow


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

RyanD said:


> https://www.blingdaily.com/deal-803...ickid=3TAz8-SrdzyO14GzPuRaK0AXUkWS7FS1uVc-z80
> 
> Nice looking Seiko Kinetic for $91.99 with code *wmlstPXw.
> 
> ...


I almost purchased this for almost double once. Purchased. THANKS!!!


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

SNZG15 (black) $107 including shipping to USA states.
http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNZG15-...22GT2/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=AT0ELBHCI226N

SNZG11 (blue ) $112 including shipping to USA states.
Seiko 5 Sport Automatic Navy Blue Canvas Mens Watch SNZG11: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Oscar23 (Nov 6, 2013)

Solar Orient PVD09005B $68.95 including shipping in the USA

Orient PVD09005B Men's Solar Cell Energy Stainless Steel Black Dial Watch


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

His 'n' Hers Invicta Quartz $49 on November 6.

Not personally a fan of Invicta or quartz so not sure if it's a good deal.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_380850_38118250_pe_ecg/?ie=UTF8&node=7507011011

Edit: yes, the sales pitch says automatic, but the item specs state that they are quartz.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

SteveTomatoes said:


> His 'n' Hers Invicta Quartz $49 on November 6.
> 
> Not personally a fan of Invicta or quartz so not sure if it's a good deal.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with the deal. It is a good price for what it is. But Invicta is like the plague around here.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Amazon.com: 70% off or more - Hadley Roma: Watches


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Orient Bambino for $136, seems like a good deal: Watches of the week


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

ANDROID Watch Blowout

Selection is limited, but the discounts are obscenely good....$65 for a Seagull Automatic or $38 for an Octopus on Nato. I ordered two of the latter and may order a couple more to give as Christmas gifts.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Those octopus looks pretty cool!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



LosTresGatos said:


> ANDROID Watch Blowout
> 
> Selection is limited, but the discounts are obscenely good....$65 for a Seagull Automatic or $38 for an Octopus on Nato. I ordered two of the latter and may order a couple more to give as Christmas gifts.


500m water resistance for $65. Is that real? 500m is incredible.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

I believe it. These androids are well made. The Octopus are great, except this the quartz version.


Totoro66 said:


> 500m water resistance for $65. Is that real? 500m is incredible.


----------



## wwsdt (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Via slickdeals: world of watches has Skx007 with rubber strap for $139.50 if you enter code SD10.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



LosTresGatos said:


> ANDROID Watch Blowout


Why won't they ship to Australia?! I wanted that Blue/Orange number (I'd probably end up with black because I'm boring) but ohhhh no! They won't ship to me.

How annoying! Cheapest I can find elsewhere is near $150, which to me isn't worth it.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



wwsdt said:


> Via slickdeals: world of watches has Skx007 with rubber strap for $139.50 if you enter code SD10.


Comes to $161 for me  Almost picked one up for some modding


----------



## wwsdt (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Try this link: http://slickdeals.net/?pno=105636&lno=2&afsrc=1&trd=Men+s+Seiko+Diver+s+Automatic+Wa

Works for me.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



wwsdt said:


> Try this link: http://slickdeals.net/?pno=105636&lno=2&afsrc=1&trd=Men+s+Seiko+Diver+s+Automatic+Wa
> 
> Works for me.


( and then the SD10 code ;-)) Seriously, this is becoming a little annoying that "sales" are so hard to find. Only if you access the website with the appropriate magic keywords do you get the sale price. Only the dedicated deal seeker (i.e. cheap b*stard that won't buy otherwise) gets the sale price.

On the last day of a hard drive sale, the store told me in person that they had no stock and wouldn't get any for 2 weeks. I had to go home, order online, and then wait till the next day to go back to the store and pick up my purchase.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

**************** US residents only *****************

Amazon warehouse deals on *Raymond Weil Men's 4400-STC-00268 Don Giovanni Cosi Grande Stainless Steel Case Black Leather Strap with Crocodile Pattern Watch*

$499

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Raymond Weil Men's 4400-STC-00268 Don Giovanni Cosi Grande Stainless Steel Case Black Leather Strap with Crocodile Pattern Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Heads up! Free international shipping from Rakuten Global next week on purchase over 10,000 yen. Valid 2013/11/11 20:00 to 2013/11/14 19:59 (Eastern Standard Time).

Rakuten: Free International Shipping - Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



MEzz said:


> I believe it. These androids are well made. The Octopus are great, except this the quartz version.


Great? So great I bought one. Would've also got the brown, but it's sold out. I WANT THE BROWN. Wanted black as well, but I also want the Stuhrling below, so I only got 1.

I like the NATO, black case, and funky creamy dial. It's a fun and clean watch:

Grabbed for $38, goes for $103+ online
42mm (42-44mm is my ideal)










Octopus Nato Edition

My first 'roman numeral' watch. Looks like the perfect blend of dressy and fun. The orange colored seconds-dial, mixed with the NATO strap.. is well.. a really neat balance. Speaking of dressy, I want one of those Orient Automatics on sale, but got these 2 instead.

Grabbed for $33, goes for $84+ online
42mm (42-44mm is my ideal)










SharkStores - Stuhrling Original 522.02 Gen X Liberty Collection MiyotaMovement White Dial Canvas Strap 50M Mens Watch

.... I love buying under $60 watches that look awesome.

edit: i've NATO'd nearly all of my other watches... these straps are nice


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

I'm considering getting this Android from Woot but I'm a little concerned about the size. Anyone with wrist shots of this? Please indicate your wrist size.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



wwsdt said:


> Via slickdeals: world of watches has Skx007 with rubber strap for $139.50 if you enter code SD10.


This worked for me and I just ordered one. Free shipping, too. A great deal IMO. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I don't normally go for quartz but something about this one really kind of appeals to me. Anyone else with experience and is it worth $60?
> 
> View attachment 1272290


i was disappointed to find that the sub dial was the chronograph and the center second hand was for seconds... kind of make the Tachymeter not very useful, so i am in the process of sending it back.

i can say it did ship quickly, but not worth it to me, even for $60. if you missed it don't feel bad.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Eddie Mac said:


> I'm considering getting this Android from Woot but I'm a little concerned about the size. Anyone with wrist shots of this? Please indicate your wrist size.
> 
> View attachment 1275201


Here is my 45mm Android on my approx 7 3/4" wrist.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with you and pointed this out a few posts back about another quartz chronograph. The VDI quartz chronograph movements which are now being utilized in many of the fashion brand watches have the main dial seconds hand which moves continuously and is not part of the chrono functioning. It is more like a 3 hand quartz watch in the way it functions. All chrono functions take place on the subdials.

I prefer the miyota quartz chrono movements which look like an auto chrono in the regard that the main dial second hand does not move unless the chrono has been activated.



tylehman said:


> i was disappointed to find that the sub dial was the chronograph and the center second hand was for seconds... kind of make the Tachymeter not very useful, so i am in the process of sending it back.
> 
> i can say it did ship quickly, but not worth it to me, even for $60. if you missed it don't feel bad.


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



Eddie Mac said:


> I'm considering getting this Android from Woot but I'm a little concerned about the size. Anyone with wrist shots of this? Please indicate your wrist size.
> 
> View attachment 1275201


Android designs tend to work well diameter-wise. I had a 50mm Ninja Star awhile back that contoured well to my wrist. The issue could be height/thickness - this watch is 17mm tall. Put into context, an Ecozilla is 18mm and that thing wears like a glorified hockey puck. Then again, Ecozillas don't fall to $65 so if you ever wanted to try wearing an oversized watch with decent specs I doubt it will get much cheaper than this.


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> Here is my 45mm Android on my approx 7 3/4" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 1275447


That's a great looking watch. But at less than 7", I don't think my wrist could pull it off. Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Eddie Mac said:


> That's a great looking watch. But at less than 7", I don't think my wrist could pull it off. Thanks for posting the pic!


Good call my wrist is 6 3/4" and that watch looks huge on it. Man I wish Android made smaller watches...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



wwsdt said:


> Try this link: http://slickdeals.net/?pno=105636&lno=2&afsrc=1&trd=Men+s+Seiko+Diver+s+Automatic+Wa
> 
> Works for me.


At 4 in the morning when I woke up almost executed on this.... Tried it just now and it's sold out! @[email protected]#$$#


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Jean D'eve watches on sale*



*Jean D'eve Men's 927051AA.AA Quarta Automatic Silver Dial Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch*


$6,075.00 *$1,812.79* 





*Jean D'eve Men's 847051RS.AA Luna Black Dial Black Alligator-Leather Watch*


$3,675.00 *$1,016.84* 
More Buying Choices
*$1,016.84* new (2 offers)





*Jean D'eve Men's 847051AS.AA Luna Brown Dial Brown Alligator-Leather Watch*


$3,675.00 *$1,015.11*


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

New orange monster $192!

Fighting the urge to replace my original OM!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AJK9CL4/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?qid=1384019500&sr=1-9&pi=SL75


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Oris watches over 50% off. Automatics starting at $500.
Oris Doorbuster Event

The ProDiver Pointer Moon is pretty sweet.
Oris ProDiver Pointer Moon Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 01 761 7682 7134-Set


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

SteveTomatoes said:


> New orange monster $192!
> 
> Fighting the urge to replace my original OM!
> 
> Seiko Men's SRP309 Classic Automatic Divers Watch:Amazon:Watches


why replace, when you can "supplement"


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

MEzz said:


> why replace, when you can "supplement"


Well played sir, well played indeed.

-T


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

SteveTomatoes said:


> New orange monster $192!
> 
> Fighting the urge to replace my original OM!
> 
> Seiko Men's SRP309 Classic Automatic Divers Watch:Amazon:Watches


$200 is a great price for a 2nd Gen OM, especially on a bracelet. I don't have one and might have to spring for it. I've never seen one for the $525 they are showing as list but I have seen them at $260 at a minimum.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

SteveTomatoes said:


> New orange monster $192!
> 
> Fighting the urge to replace my original OM!
> 
> Seiko Men's SRP309 Classic Automatic Divers Watch:Amazon:Watches


$192 is the lowest i've seen.. I got mine for $200 on 1sale a month or two back. Other than that they go for $260-300


----------



## thename (Jun 19, 2011)

SteveTomatoes said:


> New orange monster $192!
> 
> Fighting the urge to replace my original OM!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AJK9CL4/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?qid=1384019500&sr=1-9&pi=SL75


They also have black dial new monster for $203. I'm tempted but I think I'll go for OMX instead.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



RyanD said:


> Heads up! Free international shipping from Rakuten Global next week on purchase over 10,000 yen. Valid 2013/11/11 20:00 to 2013/11/14 19:59 (Eastern Standard Time).
> 
> Rakuten: Free International Shipping - Shopping Japanese products from Japan


This isn't valid at all stores, but some good ones. Here are some great bargains:

Seiko SKX007 or SKX 009 $123.47 shipped: Rakuten: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K- Shopping Japanese products from Japan http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/skx009kc/

Seiko SARB033 or 035 $331.79 shipped: Rakuten: Seiko mechanical mens automatic winding watch black dial x silver stainless steel belt SARB033- Shopping Japanese products from Japan Rakuten: Seiko mechanical mens automatic winding watch ivory dial x silver stainless steel belt SARB035- Shopping Japanese products from Japan

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist $368.98 shipped: Rakuten: SEIKO MECHANICAL SARB017- Shopping Japanese products from Japan

Seiko SARB065 Cocktail Time $406.48 shipped: Rakuten: SEIKO MECHANICAL SARB065- Shopping Japanese products from Japan

There are probably good deals on G-Shocks and other JDM watches, but I am not familiar with those. These prices may vary slightly based on the exchange rate. It can be challenging to navigate the site due to language barriers, but I have had success. When you go to pay, there is an option under the credit card field for "Additional Payment Options". You can find PayPal there, and that is your best bet.

Seiko Sumo or Blumo for $442.38 shipped: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/10013455/ http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/10014207/


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

thename said:


> They also have black dial new monster for $203. I'm tempted but I think I'll go for OMX instead.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Very tempting.. I really like my 2nd gen OM. A black one would go well with it, but I think I really like that blue/purple 2-tone one more


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



jmoneyfh said:


> This isn't valid at all stores, but some good ones. Here are some great bargains:
> 
> Seiko SKX007 or SKX 009 $123.47 shipped: Rakuten: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K- Shopping Japanese products from Japan Rakuten: Seiko boy Navy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch Navy dial
> 
> ...


$332 for a Seiko SARB033/035 is a good deal. I paid $388 for mine from Chino back in January 2010.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



jmoneyfh said:


> This isn't valid at all stores, but some good ones. Here are some great bargains:
> 
> Seiko SKX007 or SKX 009 $123.47 shipped: Rakuten: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K- Shopping Japanese products from Japan Rakuten: Seiko boy Navy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch Navy dial
> 
> ...


$332 for a Seiko SARB033/035 is a good deal. I paid $388 for mine from Chino back in January 2010.


----------



## thename (Jun 19, 2011)

s5pitfire said:


> Very tempting.. I really like my 2nd gen OM. A black one would go well with it, but I think I really like that blue/purple 2-tone one more


I like that 2-tone as well, but I don't like the price. I just couldn't get myself to spend significantly more on something just because it's different color. Anyway, I ended up ordering OMX. Was really tempted by that BM, but what I really want is a 007/009 update. I hope it's coming 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*$65 Swatch Chronograph*










Damaged box. Marked down to $65 from Amazon Warehouse Deals.

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Swatch Men's STYOS414G SS2007 Black Dial Watch

Currently 15 in stock.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Extra 30% off Amazon - select brands - with coupon code*

Amazon.com: Spend $100 or More & Save 30%: Watches

Enter Promo Code *30offnov* at check out for Discount on eligible items sold and shipped by Amazon.

Includes Seiko.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: $65 Swatch Chronograph*



Totoro66 said:


> Damaged box. Marked down to $65 from Amazon Warehouse Deals.
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Swatch Men's STYOS414G SS2007 Black Dial Watch
> 
> Currently 15 in stock.


Nice call. I just bought my first Swatch. I never thought I would say that, and I certainly never thought I'd be excited about it. This seems like a pretty decent Swatch, though, if there is such a thing. If it's not, then I'm only out $65. I can live with that.

This is going to be Swatchtacular.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: $65 Swatch Chronograph*



Beefalope said:


> Nice call. I just bought my first Swatch. I never thought I would say that, and I certainly never thought I'd be excited about it. This seems like a pretty decent Swatch, though, if there is such a thing. If it's not, then I'm only out $65. I can live with that.
> 
> This is going to be Swatchtacular.


If you don't like it, you have until Jan 31 to return it. Amazon will even pay the return shipping.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Extra 30% off Amazon - select brands - with coupon code*

I was really hoping that this would work toward an Orient Mako or Marshall. Didn't really see anything else that I would be interested in. Thanks



Totoro66 said:


> Amazon.com: Spend $100 or More & Save 30%: Watches
> 
> Enter Promo Code *30offnov* at check out for Discount on eligible items sold and shipped by Amazon.
> 
> Includes Seiko.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

SteveTomatoes said:


> New orange monster $192!
> 
> Fighting the urge to replace my original OM!
> 
> Seiko Men's SRP309 Classic Automatic Divers Watch:Amazon:Watches


Now $150 on Amazon with coupon code posted above for the rubber band version SRP315. The steel band version is not part of the sale.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh man, it's in my cart and I know I shouldn't check out... I need to remove this thread from my subscriptions 



Totoro66 said:


> Now $150 on Amazon with coupon code posted above for the rubber band version SRP315. The steel band version is not part of the sale.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: $65 Swatch Chronograph*



Totoro66 said:


> If you don't like it, you have until Jan 31 to return it. Amazon will even pay the return shipping.


Nice. Thanks for the heads up.

But how could I not like it? It's going to be Swatchtasic, Swatchellent and Swatchtabulous all at the same time.


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: $65 Swatch Chronograph*

Just ordered my SRP315 from amazon, cant beat 149 shipped


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: $65 Swatch Chronograph*

Starfive Single Watch Winder: Watches: Amazon.com

$30 shipped if you have prime, otherwise need to find a $5 filler, and there are also more Starfive winder models on sale. Man too many temptations today.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: $65 Swatch Chronograph*



MP83 said:


> Starfive Single Watch Winder: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> $30 shipped if you have prime, otherwise need to find a $5 filler, and there are also more Starfive winder models on sale. Man too many temptations today.


Terrible reviews

http://www.amazon.com/StarFive-Single-Watch-Winder-ST1BKGL/product-reviews/B008F5S5V8/


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



jmoneyfh said:


> This isn't valid at all stores, but some good ones. Here are some great bargains:
> 
> Seiko SKX007 or SKX 009 $123.47 shipped: Rakuten: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K- Shopping Japanese products from Japan Rakuten: Seiko boy Navy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch Navy dial
> 
> What exactly does a "reimport" mean? Is it still original and authentic. Thanks for the link, I am looking to get the 007 on bracelet for $133.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



vinnyd85 said:


> jmoneyfh said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't valid at all stores, but some good ones. Here are some great bargains:
> ...


----------



## vinnyd85 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



jmoneyfh said:


> vinnyd85 said:
> 
> 
> > The SKX007 is not made for the Japanese market. This is someone in Japan "reimporting" it and selling it from there. It is 100% authentic. I bought mine from the same seller. IMO, the bracelet sucks. I threw it away. I would buy the rubber strap version for $123.47 and invest in a $55 super oyster or super jubilee from Strapcode on Amazon. Or get some natos.
> ...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Now $150 on Amazon with coupon code posted above for the rubber band version SRP315. The steel band version is not part of the sale.


Just a heads-up - even though the steel bracelet version isn't included as part of the sale, Amazon has the bracelet for $50. With the discount, you're still under $200, with bracelet.

-T


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

jmoneyfh said:


> vinnyd85 said:
> 
> 
> > The SKX007 is not made for the Japanese market. This is someone in Japan "reimporting" it and selling it from there. It is 100% authentic. I bought mine from the same seller. IMO, the bracelet sucks. I threw it away. I would buy the rubber strap version for $123.47 and invest in a $55 super oyster or super jubilee from Strapcode on Amazon. Or get some natos.
> ...


----------



## RichieW87 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



vinnyd85 said:


> The SKX007 is not made for the Japanese market. This is someone in Japan "reimporting" it and selling it from there. It is 100% authentic. I bought mine from the same seller. IMO, the bracelet sucks. I threw it away. I would buy the rubber strap version for $123.47 and invest in a $55 super oyster or super jubilee from Strapcode on Amazon. Or get some natos.


I was just about to ask about the legitimacy of these watches, the price seems too good to be true. It's almost half the price I can buy it for here in the UK, I'm worried it may not be genuine.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



RichieW87 said:


> I was just about to ask about the legitimacy of these watches, the price seems too good to be true. It's almost half the price I can buy it for here in the UK, I'm worried it may not be genuine.


I have actually ordered 2 SKX007's from that seller. They were both genuine. The second one that I ordered for a friend had a slight manufacturing error. The dial was misaligned. It wasn't by much, but the seller replaced it - they even paid for shipping both ways.


----------



## skidmark (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Extra 30% off Amazon - select brands - with coupon code*



Totoro66 said:


> Amazon.com: Spend $100 or More & Save 30%: Watches
> 
> Enter Promo Code *30offnov* at check out for Discount on eligible items sold and shipped by Amazon.
> 
> Includes Seiko.


I shouldn't even be asking this question (IYKWIM) but is this code good for multiple orders?


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



RichieW87 said:


> I was just about to ask about the legitimacy of these watches, the price seems too good to be true. It's almost half the price I can buy it for here in the UK, I'm worried it may not be genuine.


I bought an SKX007 from this seller a couple of months ago. The transaction went very smooth. I was expecting shipment to take weeks from Japan to Minneapolis. I was happily surprised when I received the package within a week or so after ordering. I paid $145 for the bracelet version. I am very satisfied with this purchase.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Now $150 on Amazon with coupon code posted above for the rubber band version SRP315. The steel band version is not part of the sale.


Looks like pre-discount price went up to $213 overnight.


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

qrocks said:


> Looks like pre-discount price went up to $213 overnight.


which comes to 149.10 with the discount code.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*SEIKO
Men's Kinetic Sportura Watch $179*

*SKA563*

Seiko Sportura SKA563 Men's Watch

Ashford coupon AFFSPORTU179

*







*









*Kinetic Diver's**5M62*Powered by the movement of your body
Water resistant to 200 meters
Power reserve: Approximately 6 months
Power reserve indication at the press of a button
Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating​







SKA563P1










*SKA563P1*
Stainless Steel Case with Black Hard Coating
Urethane Band
Anti-Reflective Coated Sapphire Crystal
Screw Case Back
Screw-down Crown
Case diameter 44.2 mm
200M Diver​
​


----------



## nyamo (Nov 27, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> *SEIKO
> Men's Kinetic Sportura Watch $179*
> 
> *SKA563*
> ...


I was so tempted by this watch except for the kinetic part. Why can't they make a full auto version for this price

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: $65 Swatch Chronograph*



nosduj said:


> Just ordered my SRP315 from amazon, cant beat 149 shipped


Me too, but I had to pay tax in NY.  I also payed with discover so that will help me out a bit.


----------



## John C (Aug 23, 2013)

*£20 Timex Weekenders*

One for people in the UK - Mrs C noticed that Argos are selling the white face, slip thru Timex Weekender watches for £19.99.

They're listed as ladies' watches for some reason, but seem to be the 39mm version - 20mm strap, and indiglo - a nice, simple watch.

The deal seems to be available in store and online.

Results for TIMEX WEEKENDER


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Heads up: Island Watch Black Friday Sale noon EST Nov 28 - Dec 2

Orient Starfish $67-77
Orient Stingray $67
Orient Enduro $87-94
Planet Orient $147


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Heads up: Island Watch Black Friday Sale Nov 28 - Dec 2
> 
> Orient Starfish $67-77
> Orient Stingray $67
> ...


do you have a link to the sale?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nosduj said:


> do you have a link to the sale?


No, they just sent out a sale preview email. Sale starts at noon EST on November 28.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

For EU ppl: (not sure if it was mentioned before) but Amazon UK has 20% discount code on clothes and watches. Sign up for newsletter and you get it in email. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=1597067031
Worked for me when ordering a G Shock today. Think the watch has to be from Amazon and not from 3rd party store as it didn't work in some stores.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

jopex said:


> For EU ppl: (not sure if it was mentioned before) but Amazon UK has 20% discount code on clothes and watches. Sign up for newsletter and you get it in email.
> Amazon.co.uk: Clothing Subscription Sign-up
> Worked for me when ordering a G Shock today. Think the watch has to be from Amazon and not from 3rd party store as it didn't work in some stores.


Ahhh, you're lucky!
I subscribed in Oct and the code they gave me only works for shoes and clothing... Re-tested it now o|

LE: My bad - it works! Thanks for the tip! :-!
But the damage is done - I didn't know I could use it and I bought 3 watches from them about 2 weeks ago... The code was in my trash folder...


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

On the bay there are Orient Marshalls for $99.00 bin. Blue, silver, black and brown dials. Search "new orient automatic jumbo". Cheapest ive seen, and only place ive seen the brown dial for a decent price


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

*Tauchmeister Dive Watch $88 Shipped on eBay*

Seems like a decent beater watch. I couldn't get a straight answer as o what the movement is, but from my research on-line most Tauchmeister quartz watches seem to a Ronda or Miyota movement.

German Tauchmeister Combat Diver 20BAR WR Diver T0205 | eBay


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Tauchmeister Dive Watch $88 Shipped on eBay*



HiramRanger said:


> Seems like a decent beater watch. I couldn't get a straight answer as o what the movement is, but from my research on-line most Tauchmeister quartz watches seem to a Ronda or Miyota movement.
> 
> German Tauchmeister Combat Diver 20BAR WR Diver T0205 | eBay


I believe it's Miyota as I think Island Watch had them at one time.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Tauchmeister Dive Watch $88 Shipped on eBay*

Armitron Skeleton Watch $50

Armitron Men's 20/4768TITI Automatic Black Ion-Plated Silver-Tone Accented Bracelet Dress Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Tauchmeister Dive Watch $88 Shipped on eBay*

*$89 after coupon (discount on checkout) - Slava 2427 Movements - 2 Year Amazon warranty 

CCCP Men's CP-7015-05 Golden Soviet Submarine Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch*

$500.00 *$128.25* 
30% Off $100 Watches See Details







*CCCP Men's CP-7021-02 Heritage Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch*

$500.00 *$121.50* 
30% Off $100 Watches See Details




*CCCP Men's CP-7019-04 Heritage Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Grey Watch*

$500.00 *$121.50* 
30% Off $100 Watches See Details




*CCCP Men's CP-7019-05 Heritage Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Red Watch*

$500.00 *$121.50* 
30% Off $100 Watches See Details


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Tauchmeister Dive Watch $88 Shipped on eBay*

it may be late (16 hours at posting), but the Wolf Designs Viceroy Module 2.7 Single Watch Winder 456002 is on sale today at jomashop
Wolf Designs Viceroy Module 2.7 Single Watch Winder 456002 
I have another variant of this and they are really nice and very adjustable. This price is better than you will find for a used one on ebay. Unlike the older ones these will work with all sizes of watch and are adjustable from 300-1200 turns-per-day cw ccw or both. the run on ac or batteries, so they work well in a safe if you need that.







if you need a winder this is an excellent model from a very good brand.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Armida Christmas sale is November 24 to December 15. 10% is automatically deducted, no code is needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

core attitude said:


> Armida Christmas sale is November 24 to December 15. 10% is automatically deducted, no code is needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


10% doesn't sound like much, but I guess we're all used to inflated MSRPs. Anyway, 1000m dive watches for just over $600 seems very reasonable for the right person.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

40% off at Orient Watch USA with code "earlyblackfriday" until November 22.

http://www.orientalwatchsite.com/the-orient-60-hour-sale-starts-now/


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks and I may be wrong, but even with the 40% off their watches does not seem to be much cheaper than through other dealers.



RyanD said:


> 40% off at Orient Watch USA with code "earlyblackfriday" until November 22.
> 
> http://www.orientalwatchsite.com/the-orient-60-hour-sale-starts-now/


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

MP83 said:


> Thanks and I may be wrong, but even with the 40% off their watches does not seem to be much cheaper than through other dealers.


That is correct. They price them in a way where even with the discount code, they are still more expensive than other ADs or gray market.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MP83 said:


> Thanks and I may be wrong, but even with the 40% off their watches does not seem to be much cheaper than through other dealers.


Probably true. And don't forget about the Island Watch sale next week.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Probably true. And don't forget about the Island Watch sale next week.


I know, the Starfish and the Stingray for just $67 each are going to be hard to pass...


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

$384 for the Orient Star Classic seems like a good deal to me. I'm not sure I've seen it cheaper than that.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Probably true. And don't forget about the Island Watch sale next week.


What is this sale you refer to? Which watches are included, do you know?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

See earlier post.

Heads up: Island Watch Black Friday Sale noon EST Nov 28 - Dec 2

Orient Starfish $67-77
Orient Stingray $67
Orient Enduro $87-94
Planet Orient $147


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh ok, sorry. :$

So just orient watches then


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Christopher Ward 15% discount for Trident collection: use code TRIDENT15 until Midnight (GMT) Monday 25 November.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

sorcer said:


> Christopher Ward 15% discount for Trident collection: use code TRIDENT15 until Midnight (GMT) Monday 25 November.


Beat me to it!


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

lactardjosh said:


> $384 for the Orient Star Classic seems like a good deal to me. I'm not sure I've seen it cheaper than that.


I paid $363 for mine a few months ago from Rakuten, including shipping. Mine is the one with silver dial and silver hands.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Christopher Ward 15% discount for Trident collection: use code TRIDENT15 until Midnight (GMT) Monday 25 November.


Pair that with the $75 voucher that was sent out earlier in the month and you have a pretty good deal.

Edit: perhaps you cannot combine the two promo codes. I didn't try, but it did just occur to me that you might not be able to.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

arr said:


> I paid $363 for mine a few months ago from Rakuten, including shipping. Mine is the one with silver dial and silver hands.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Well... *I* didn't see that price! Haha... That's a good deal.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I've only just busted my Rakuten cherry, and as long as the watch shows up in one piece, I may have a new go to place for great deals. So far my experience has been outstanding. (grabbed one of the cheap 007s a few pages back)


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

lactardjosh said:


> Pair that with the $75 voucher that was sent out earlier in the month and you have a pretty good deal.
> 
> Edit: perhaps you cannot combine the two promo codes. I didn't try, but it did just occur to me that you might not be able to.


The voucher cannot be combined. I tried on a different sale last week just to check.

Sent via Android.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

corn cob kid said:


> The voucher cannot be combined. I tried on a different sale last week just to check.
> 
> Sent via Android.


Bummer.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Seiko Men's SNKA01K1 Seiko 5 Automatic $35
Warehouse Deals: Open Box
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Seiko Men's SNKA01K1 Seiko 5 Automatic White Dial Stainless Steel Watch


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been wanting to try a Seiko, and have been nervous about the 38mm case size. But at $35, it's worth a try! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Totoro66 said:


> *Seiko Men's SNKA01K1 Seiko 5 Automatic $35*
> 
> Warehouse Deals: Open Box
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Seiko Men's SNKA01K1 Seiko 5 Automatic White Dial Stainless Steel Watch
> ...


It's used with scratches.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> It's used with scratches.


Typically they are customer returns or dented boxes. If there is any damage you can return it for free. Most of the time any scratches (if they exist) are pretty minor.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Typically they are customer returns or dented boxes. If there is any damage you can return it for free. Most of the time any scratches (if they exist) are pretty minor.


I generally agree, but this one appears to be a little different:

From the description: "Manual Missing. visible scratches on the body. visible scratches on the watch band. small damage on packaging." I don't care about the manual or damage on the packaging, but the scratches concern me. 

Seems like it's more trouble than it's worth when you can get a new one on Ebay for $67.

Seiko 5 SNKA01 SNKA01K1 21 Jewels White Automatic Free SHIP | eBay


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Beefalope said:


> I generally agree, but this one appears to be a little different:
> 
> From the description: "Manual Missing. visible scratches on the body. visible scratches on the watch band. small damage on packaging." I don't care about the manual or damage on the packaging, but the scratches concern me.
> 
> ...


If the price difference for a new one is that little, I'll generally pass.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> If the price difference for a new one is that little, I'll generally pass.


To me, if it is something I will use myself, I don't worry about a minor scratch, but it might not be acceptable as a gift. Still, it is nearly half the price of eBay.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

About to pull the trigger on a Black Monster, anyone have any suggestions on where is currently the cheapest? 
I'm going for SKX779K1


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

sledgod said:


> About to pull the trigger on a Black Monster, anyone have any suggestions on where is currently the cheapest?
> I'm going for SKX779K1


I'd wait a week and see what Black Friday has in store. You might get 20% off or more.

They sell it at Long Island Watch, so maybe it will be part of their sale.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

sledgod said:


> About to pull the trigger on a Black Monster, anyone have any suggestions on where is currently the cheapest?
> I'm going for SKX779K1


Here are a few places to start.

Newegg: Newegg.com - seiko black monster

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=seiko%20black%20monster

Jomashop: Jomashop Search - Search


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Black Ion Dive Watch - 98B159 - Men

Bulova Marine Star 98B159 for $79.99 after coupon FFNOV. Shipping is free.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watch sale on HauteLook. Glycine automatic chronographs for $731.

HauteLook


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> 10% doesn't sound like much, but I guess we're all used to inflated MSRPs. Anyway, 1000m dive watches for just over $600 seems very reasonable for the right person.


Costeau?


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Man, I like that Bulova Marine Star! but it is friggin 45mm!o|


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

*Sony SmartWatch Black Bluetooth Android Watch $60 + Free Shipping! (eBay Daily Deal)*


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

Slow*Jim said:


> *Sony SmartWatch Black Bluetooth Android Watch $60 + Free Shipping! (eBay Daily Deal)*


Is that an automatic?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

makitmama said:


> Man, I like that Bulova Marine Star! but it is friggin 45mm!o|


Where did you see that? Amazon says it's 42mm Bulova Men's 98B159 Marine Star Rubber strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

Beefalope said:


> Is that an automatic?


*Facepalm*

It is a electronic.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

An automatic electronic!?!?!?


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

Slow*Jim said:


> *Sony SmartWatch Black Bluetooth Android Watch $60 + Free Shipping! (eBay Daily Deal)*











Just what I need! Something to match the bracelet around my ankle :-!


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

LosTresGatos said:


> Just what I need! Something to match the bracelet around my ankle :-!


Lmao.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Beefalope said:


> An automatic electronic!?!?!?


Manual electronic. You have to manually connect it to your cell phone for it to work. I had one. They are garbage.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Timex Weekender @ 19.99$ on Amazon, white, grey and black dial available:

Amazon.com: Deal of the Day: Timex Weekenders


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Seiko SGED57 at Jomashops $95 today only.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> Timex Weekender @ 19.99$ on Amazon, white, grey and black dial available:
> 
> Amazon.com: Deal of the Day: Timex Weekenders


Thanks!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Storm of London sale. Nice designs.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/storm-of-london--3


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ESQ by Movado watch sale on Ashford. Apply coupon AFFESQ12 in cart for an additional 13% off.

ESQ by Movado Sale watches

Example: Catalyst chronograph $118.80 after coupon.
ESQ by Movado Catalyst 07301428 Men's Watch


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Armida is having a Christmas sale atm. All watches are 10% off during checkout. Not a crazy deal but thought to post it anyway.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

jopex said:


> Armida is having a Christmas sale atm. All watches are 10% off during checkout. Not a crazy deal but thought to post it anyway.


Makes the A8 an even better deal, brings it to $315 for a brass diver with a reliable Seiko movement that hacks and handwinds.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

I was joking. 

And I would never wear that filth on my wrist.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

CCCP Sputnik is featured on Amazon Lightning Deals today for Black Friday week. Price TBA. This is the Chinese made version, not the German one. I predict it will be $120 or less.










Live now for $89

Video review






More pictures:
http://cccptime.com/collection/SPUTNIK1/CP700103

These are Limited Edition models with restored Soviet movements.


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

Beefalope said:


> I was joking.
> 
> And I would never wear that filth on my wrist.


How about on your ankle?


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Video review


Oh, this is so hilarious - the dude seriously said
"CCCP IS A RUSSIAN VERSION OF USSR"!!! I guess it doesn't go more dumber than that .... LOL


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

c0sin said:


> Oh, this is so hilarious - the dude seriously said
> "CCCP IS A RUSSIAN VERSION OF USSR"!!! I guess it doesn't go more dumber than that .... LOL


In regards the the deal, it seems odd to me that they put such a tiny movement in such a large case. The spacers are huge.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Watchery has a Glycine Ningaloo Reed Automatic Chronograph for $500.









Movement
Caliber: ETA 7750 automatic, dualtime
Functions: hours, minutes, Chronograph 60s, counters 30min and 12hrs,date display in window
Size: 40MM 
Jewels:25
Power Reserve: 48 hours
Hz:4/28'800 vibrations per hour
Finish: bridges and oscillating weight on ball bearing nickel coated.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> The Watchery has a Glycine Ningaloo Reed Automatic Chronograph for $500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's showing up as $569

"I buy watches, not brands".


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> It's showing up as $569
> 
> "I buy watches, not brands".


Even at $569, that seems like a great deal for a chronograph with a 7750 movement. For those more knowledgeable, am I mistaken about that? It seems like quite a good deal to me.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> It's showing up as $569
> 
> "I buy watches, not brands".


Try this link
http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=186083


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

WolfBox said:


> How about on your ankle?


How did you find out about my felonious ways?


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

Beefalope said:


> How did you find out about my felonious ways?


Your State's website. Being a predator is quite hard to hide.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Christopher Ward is selling their Trident series (excluding COSC Model) for 15% off with code Trident15 till midnight November 25th .

http://email.christopherward.eu/p/113fR


----------



## ZionExpress (Sep 19, 2013)

Found this in my inbox this morning. Newegg has a Eco-Drive citizen for $109, other sites have this watch for $160+
Newegg.com - Citizen Eco-Drive BV1085-22H Men's Black Dial Stainless Steel Nylon Watch


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> The Watchery has a Glycine Ningaloo Reed Automatic Chronograph for $500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Glycine looks like a cracking deal if using a Valjoux 7750. Can anyone confirm if that is the case because Glycine's own website just lists it as Automatic Chronograph Movement.

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> That Glycine looks like a cracking deal if using a Valjoux 7750. Can anyone confirm if that is the case because Glycine's own website just lists it as Automatic Chronograph Movement.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160


Just do a Google search for "Glycine Ningaloo Reed 7750" and you'll get lots of hits, including several reviews on this site and other watch forums.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

WolfBox said:


> Your State's website. Being a predator is quite hard to hide.


Took it a bit too far, dummy.


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

Beefalope said:


> Took it a bit too far, dummy.


I know. I tried to have a end cap response.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Not sure if it's been posted yet, but both Helson and Armida are having 10% off sales on all watches through roughly the middle of December.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Timex Weekend Watches $15 shipped at Groupon.

Use coupon 5OFF15 on checkout.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-timex-mens-or-womens-weekender-watches


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> Just do a Google search for "Glycine Ningaloo Reed 7750" and you'll get lots of hits, including several reviews on this site and other watch forums.


Yeah it's a 7750 based on the pic of the caseback. It is a screaming deal for a Valjoux watch and I'd probably jump on it if I didn't have a 7750 in my collection already. Keep in mind however, this model omits the small seconds dial...a lot of peeps consider that a deal killer.


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> It's showing up as $569
> 
> "I buy watches, not brands".


If you click on the "limited time deals" section, you'll find it for $500 - only saw the orange dial version though, not the blue


----------



## MrPlaid (May 27, 2013)

MrWatch.com has a sale going on...of note; Orange Monster on a bracelet for $ 155.99 Seiko Men's Orange Monster SKX781K Silver Stainless-Steel Automatic Watch with Orange Dial and a Black Monster on rubber for $ 149.99 Seiko Men's 5 Automatic SKX779K3 Black Rubber Automatic Watch with Black Dial

Free shipping as well


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

edit: crap, someone beat me to it. you guys are quick!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Slow*Jim said:


> edit: crap, someone beat me to it. you guys are quick!


Now that is funny coming from... Slow*Jim. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I see that Chris Ward, Armida, and Helson are running discounts right now. Does anyone know if Steinhart usally runs a sale around the holidays. I'm looking to spend some bonus money and it's between an Armida A2, Steinhart Ocean 1, and CW Trident (also an Obris Morgan Explorer or Nevon if I can find one).


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> I see that Chris Ward, Armida, and Helson are running discounts right now. Does anyone know if Steinhart usally runs a sale around the holidays. I'm looking to spend some bonus money and it's between an Armida A2, Steinhart Ocean 1, and CW Trident (also an Obris Morgan Explorer or Nevon if I can find one).


Steinhart can't keep stuff in Stock so I doubt it.


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

bambam650 said:


> I see that Chris Ward, Armida, and Helson are running discounts right now. Does anyone know if Steinhart usally runs a sale around the holidays. I'm looking to spend some bonus money and it's between an Armida A2, Steinhart Ocean 1, and CW Trident (also an *Obris Morgan Explorer* or Nevon if I can find one).


If you're looking for brushed/blue, let me know. b-)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Double Retrograde GMT for $2899. That's a steal for an in-house Maurice Lacroix, isn't it?

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=131733


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Double Retrograde GMT for $2899. That's a steal for an in-house Maurice Lacroix, isn't it?
> 
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=131733


Well, I guess the term "affordable watches" is relative.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



vinnyd85 said:


> jmoneyfh said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't valid at all stores, but some good ones. Here are some great bargains:
> ...


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



jmoneyfh said:


> This isn't valid at all stores, but some good ones. Here are some great bargains:
> 
> Seiko Sumo or Blumo for $442.38 shipped: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/10013455/ http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/10014207/


Got my Blumo - superb watch, great seller Watch-Shop, and highly appreciated link!


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

*QUICK!* Hublot Men's Big Bang Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Black Rubber on sale for _only _$19,500.00. I bought 6 to hand out at the office Secret Santa, to give the chauffeur, the butler, the pool girl, the lawn crew, and the person who peels my grapes for me.

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=191033

:-d


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



d2ward said:


> *QUICK!* Hublot Men's Big Bang Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Black Rubber on sale for _only _$19,500.00. I bought 6 to hand out at the office Secret Santa, to give the chauffeur, the butler, the pool girl, the lawn crew, and the person who peels my grapes for me.
> 
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=191033
> 
> :-d


Now THIS is a steal folks!

"I buy watches, not brands".


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



d2ward said:


> *QUICK!* Hublot Men's Big Bang Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Black Rubber on sale for _only _$19,500.00. I bought 6 to hand out at the office Secret Santa, to give the chauffeur, the butler, the pool girl, the lawn crew, and the person who peels my grapes for me.
> 
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=191033
> 
> :-d


Probably should give Kanye a call..


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



d2ward said:


> *QUICK!* Hublot Men's Big Bang Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Black Rubber on sale for _only _$19,500.00. I bought 6 to hand out at the office Secret Santa, to give the chauffeur, the butler, the pool girl, the lawn crew, and the person who peels my grapes for me.
> 
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=191033
> 
> :-d


Savings of $14,000 x 6 = $84,000! What are you going to do with all the money you saved?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



d2ward said:


> *QUICK!* Hublot Men's Big Bang Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Black Rubber on sale for _only _$19,500.00. I bought 6 to hand out at the office Secret Santa, to give the chauffeur, the butler, the pool girl, the lawn crew, and the person who peels my grapes for me.
> 
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=191033
> 
> :-d


I guess every forum has someone who thinks they're funny.


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



Shawnny said:


> I guess every forum has someone who thinks they're funny.


Sorry. I forgot how solemn we all need to be when discussing our little hobby on the internet. Let's all pause and observe a moment of silence in honor of Georges Édouard Piaget (1855-1931).


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Ok, that was pretty funny!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Some nice deals on Ashford's Black Friday Sale:

Hamilton Women's Jazzmaster Auto for $372
Hamilton Jazzmaster H32315241 Women's Watch

Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Pioneer Watch $405 (ETA 2801 hand wind)
Hamilton Khaki Field H60419533 Men's Watch

Edox Men's WRC Classic Date Automatic Watch
Edox WRC 80086-3-AIN Men's Watch

IWC Portuguese $12,338
IWC IW544504 Watch

Full sale
Sneak Peak watches


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



Totoro66 said:


> Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Pioneer Watch $405 (ETA 2801 hand wind)
> Hamilton Khaki Field H60419533 Men's Watch


This is tempting. I've always loved this watch. It's just too bad that they dont' make an automatic version with no date window.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



coop said:


> This is tempting. I've always loved this watch. It's just too bad that they dont' make an automatic version with no date window.


I never saw a wristwatch with a leather cover before this. It's kind of cool but hardly needed since the crystal is sapphire. It's never going to scratch.


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> I never saw a wristwatch with a leather cover before this. It's kind of cool but hardly needed since the crystal is sapphire. It's never going to scratch.


I agree. If I ever do end up pulling the trigger, I'll be placing that beauty on a more traditional leather strap.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



coop said:


> I agree. If I ever do end up pulling the trigger, I'll be placing that beauty on a more traditional leather strap.


Maybe you could eBay the strap to cover the cost of a nice traditional strap. I'd probably keep it in case I ever decided to sell though.

Keep in mind that if you like the strap color, I think you can remove the cap and it would be close to a traditional strap, albeit a bit sporty with the contrast stitching and all.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Use coupon code "cyber2013" for 35% off at Panatime.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

More items from the Island Watch Black Friday sale. Starts at noon EST on Thursday.


Brand and ModelIsland Watch PriceSale PriceJacques Lemans 1-1770A	Miami[SUP]$[/SUP]169[SUP]$[/SUP]69Jacques Lemans 1-1697A	Verona[SUP]$[/SUP]265[SUP]$[/SUP]199Jacques Lemans 1-1698D	Verona[SUP]$[/SUP]289[SUP]$[/SUP]219Jacques Lemans 1-1634A	Liverpool[SUP]$[/SUP]329[SUP]$[/SUP]249Jacques Lemans 1-1695A	Milano[SUP]$[/SUP]169[SUP]$[/SUP]129Jacques Lemans 1-1739B	Liverpool[SUP]$[/SUP]329[SUP]$[/SUP]249Jacques Lemans 1-1765B	Liverpool[SUP]$[/SUP]399[SUP]$[/SUP]299Seiko SRP453 LE Superior Blue Diver[SUP]$[/SUP]299[SUP]$[/SUP]269Seiko SNN261 Quartz Chronograph[SUP]$[/SUP]99[SUP]$[/SUP]85Seiko SRP441 Superior Compass Bezel[SUP]$[/SUP]229[SUP]$[/SUP]185Seiko SRP443 Superior Compass Bezel[SUP]$[/SUP]229[SUP]$[/SUP]185Seiko SRP445 Superior Compass Bezel[SUP]$[/SUP]229[SUP]$[/SUP]199Seiko SRP205 Sports 5[SUP]$[/SUP]159[SUP]$[/SUP]137Charles Hubert 3888-A Skeleton Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]250[SUP]$[/SUP]69Charles Hubert 3931 Skeleton Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]250[SUP]$[/SUP]69Charles Hubert 3932 Skeleton Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]196[SUP]$[/SUP]69Charles Hubert 3933 Skeleton Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]196[SUP]$[/SUP]69Vostok-Europe 5651137B GAZ Limo[SUP]$[/SUP]479[SUP]$[/SUP]479Vostok-Europe 5651138B	GAZ Limo[SUP]$[/SUP]479[SUP]$[/SUP]479Vostok-Europe 5104144	Anchar[SUP]$[/SUP]569[SUP]$[/SUP]497Android AD430BKY Hydraumatic[SUP]$[/SUP]157[SUP]$[/SUP]85Android AD66BPU Venona[SUP]$[/SUP]157[SUP]$[/SUP]99Nixon A356-1227 Sentry[SUP]$[/SUP]199[SUP]$[/SUP]149Nixon 51-30 PU Tide[SUP]$[/SUP]329[SUP]$[/SUP]277Aviator 6975645B Hand Wind Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]399[SUP]$[/SUP]299Aviator 6974645B Hand Wind Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]399[SUP]$[/SUP]299


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



RyanD said:


> More items from the Island Watch Black Friday sale. Starts at noon EST on Thursday.
> 
> 
> Brand and ModelIsland Watch PriceSale PriceJacques Lemans 1-1770A Miami[SUP]$[/SUP]169[SUP]$[/SUP]69Jacques Lemans 1-1697A Verona[SUP]$[/SUP]265[SUP]$[/SUP]199Jacques Lemans 1-1698D Verona[SUP]$[/SUP]289[SUP]$[/SUP]219Jacques Lemans 1-1634A Liverpool[SUP]$[/SUP]329[SUP]$[/SUP]249Jacques Lemans 1-1695A Milano[SUP]$[/SUP]169[SUP]$[/SUP]129Jacques Lemans 1-1739B Liverpool[SUP]$[/SUP]329[SUP]$[/SUP]249Jacques Lemans 1-1765B Liverpool[SUP]$[/SUP]399[SUP]$[/SUP]299Seiko SRP453 LE Superior Blue Diver[SUP]$[/SUP]299[SUP]$[/SUP]269Seiko SNN261 Quartz Chronograph[SUP]$[/SUP]99[SUP]$[/SUP]85Seiko SRP441 Superior Compass Bezel[SUP]$[/SUP]229[SUP]$[/SUP]185Seiko SRP443 Superior Compass Bezel[SUP]$[/SUP]229[SUP]$[/SUP]185Seiko SRP445 Superior Compass Bezel[SUP]$[/SUP]229[SUP]$[/SUP]199Seiko SRP205 Sports 5[SUP]$[/SUP]159[SUP]$[/SUP]137Charles Hubert 3888-A Skeleton Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]250[SUP]$[/SUP]69Charles Hubert 3931 Skeleton Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]250[SUP]$[/SUP]69Charles Hubert 3932 Skeleton Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]196[SUP]$[/SUP]69Charles Hubert 3933 Skeleton Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]196[SUP]$[/SUP]69Vostok-Europe 5651137B GAZ Limo[SUP]$[/SUP]479[SUP]$[/SUP]479Vostok-Europe 5651138B GAZ Limo[SUP]$[/SUP]479[SUP]$[/SUP]479Vostok-Europe 5104144 Anchar[SUP]$[/SUP]569[SUP]$[/SUP]497Android AD430BKY Hydraumatic[SUP]$[/SUP]157[SUP]$[/SUP]85Android AD66BPU Venona[SUP]$[/SUP]157[SUP]$[/SUP]99Nixon A356-1227 Sentry[SUP]$[/SUP]199[SUP]$[/SUP]149Nixon 51-30 PU Tide[SUP]$[/SUP]329[SUP]$[/SUP]277Aviator 6975645B Hand Wind Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]399[SUP]$[/SUP]299Aviator 6974645B Hand Wind Mechanical[SUP]$[/SUP]399[SUP]$[/SUP]299


Wow, they're really discounting thos GAZ Limos! Who could resist that deal?


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Crown & Buckle's vintage watches are 10% off:
Vintage Watches curated by analog/shift - Watches - Crown and Buckle


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Timex Automatic Moonphase with annual calendar for less than $90

Another Amazon Black Friday deal. Tomorrow at around the same time, Amazon will feature this unusual Timex in its Black Friday Lightning Deals. It is current priced at just over $90, so will be less during the sale. How much? Who knows?

*Timex Men's T2N294AB SL Series Annual Calendar Automatic Black Leather Strap Watch*

2 customer reviews
List Price: $185.00
Warranty: Timex 1-year warranty
In Stock.
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.
Automatic self-winding movement with exhibition case back
24-hour sun and moon subdial at 6 o'clock
Annual calendar
Black genuine leather strap
Water-resistant to 100 M (330 feet)
Exhibition back


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



jmoneyfh said:


> This isn't valid at all stores, but some good ones. Here are some great bargains:
> 
> Seiko SKX007 or SKX 009 $123.47 shipped: Rakuten: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K- Shopping Japanese products from Japan http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/skx009kc/
> 
> ...


Man I hate you I've been looking to get a Sarb017 but never been really sure if it's worth it and at that price it really seems very tempting I'm between this and a BJWAF Zhufeng for 305 wow my brain has lot of work which one, which one...


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



Totoro66 said:


> Timex Automatic Moonphase with annual calendar for less than $90
> 
> Another Amazon Black Friday deal. Tomorrow at around the same time, Amazon will feature this unusual Timex in its Black Friday Lightning Deals. It is current priced at just over $90, so will be less during the sale. How much? Who knows?
> 
> ...


Is that a real moon phase or just a night and day counter?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



samdwich said:


> Man I hate you I've been looking to get a Sarb017 but never been really sure if it's worth it and at that price it really seems very tempting I'm between this and a BJWAF Zhufeng for 305 wow my brain has lot of work which one, which one...


Great watch, but if you have any interest in wearing it on a bracelet, I recommend going through one of the "big three" JDM dealers to buy it as a package deal. Will definitely save you money in the long run.


----------



## DecaturStaley (Jul 26, 2013)

SNK805K2 and SNK803K2 @ worldofwatches.com $45 shipped.

http://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/t/6484256

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



WolfBox said:


> Is that a real moon phase or just a night and day counter?


On a Timex...what do you think?

"I buy watches, not brands".


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



R.Palace said:


> On a Timex...what do you think?
> 
> "I buy watches, not brands".


day and night counter? Well most of the time I am wrong though.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



WolfBox said:


> day and night counter?


Well that's what I was implying 

"I buy watches, not brands".


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



WolfBox said:


> Is that a real moon phase or just a night and day counter?


It's a day/night indicator, and it's not an annual calendar, rather it is a full calendar.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



lactardjosh said:


> Use coupon code "cyber2013" for 35% off at Panatime.


That's a good one thanks! Does anybody knows if Crown & Buckle or Natostrapco have any promo going on for black Friday? Thanks


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



MP83 said:


> That's a good one thanks! Does anybody knows if Crown & Buckle or Natostrapco have any promo going on for black Friday? Thanks


C&B has traditionally had Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales and I would expect the same this year. They've already discounted the watches and the Logan Zane leather natos on their site.

I'd think NSC will do something, too.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Not exactly belong to the "affordables", but Amazon is having a Black Friday lightning deal in a little over an hour from now on a Perrelet Diver Seacraft Automatic Chronograph. Price TBA.

Deal link
Gold Box Deals | Today's Deals - Amazon.com

Review links
Perrelet Seacraft Watches Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/perrelet-chrono-white-just-arrived-788336.html












ChuckW said:


> Perrelet is part of the Festina Group, which also owns Soprod. The caliber P-270 used in the Perrelet Chronograph is an in house movement based on the Soprod A-10, which is at least as good as anything from ETA.


----------



## spaceghost (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



d2ward said:


> *QUICK!* Hublot Men's Big Bang Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Black Rubber on sale for _only _$19,500.00. I bought 6 to hand out at the office Secret Santa, to give the chauffeur, the butler, the pool girl, the lawn crew, and the person who peels my grapes for me.
> 
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=191033
> 
> :-d


Ugh looks like your six purchases affected the market and the price went up to $21,579.99. I suppose my plan to get one for each of my fingers isn't gonna pan out.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



MP83 said:


> That's a good one thanks! Does anybody knows if Crown & Buckle or Natostrapco have any promo going on for black Friday? Thanks





lactardjosh said:


> C&B has traditionally had Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales and I would expect the same this year. They've already discounted the watches and the Logan Zane leather natos on their site.
> 
> I'd think NSC will do something, too.


C&B has mentioned on Instagram and Facebook that they have a sale coming up.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



lactardjosh said:


> C&B has mentioned on Instagram and Facebook that they have a sale coming up.


Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

MP83 said:


> Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Black Ion Dive Watch - 98B159 - Men
> 
> Bulova Marine Star 98B159 for $79.99 after coupon FFNOV. Shipping is free.
> 
> View attachment 1289985


I just scored one of these last night $99 - 15% + free shipping and $15 in Kohls cash to use on another watch later......says it's 42mm in some places and 44mm in others, so not sure will know in a few days!!


----------



## navicella (Nov 28, 2013)

sixtysix said:


> I just scored one of these last night $99 - 15% + free shipping and $15 in Kohls cash to use on another watch later......says it's 42mm in some places and 44mm in others, so not sure will know in a few days!!


I have just ordered one too!! The Bulova site said it is 42mm. Hope this is true, my wrist is quite small.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

20% off at Fancy this week with code HOLIDAY.

They have some Shinola watches, which aren't usually discounted anywhere.
Fancy - Shinola 40mm Runwell Leather Strap Watch


----------



## Jamie Stretch (Jul 31, 2012)

Christopher ward sale 15% off this weekend with 'mega15' at the check out


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Swiss Military Calibre - some are 85% off on Amazon.

Chronograph for $61
Swiss Military Calibre Men's 06-4R2-04-004 Racer Chronograph Red Dial Black Rubber Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Casio Men's AE1000W-1BVCF $10 on Amazon


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Island Watch sale is live.

Island Watch Newsletter

FYI, the Vostoks are actually $397.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazon is going to throw the Pepsi Mako (on bracelet) up on Lightning Deals at 4:30 EST. Currently $142.50. I'd estimate around $120 based on other watch lightning deals.

Orient Men's CEM65006D Blue and Red Bezel Automatic Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Amazon has Orient Black Mako's on bracelet for $110 shipped


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Amazon is going to throw the Pepsi Mako (on bracelet) up on Lightning Deals at 4:30 EST. Currently $142.50. I'd estimate around $120 based on other watch lightning deals.
> 
> Orient Men's CEM65006D Blue and Red Bezel Automatic Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


Got one for $96 plus tax.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Got one for $96 plus tax.


Nice me too. Also picked up an Orient Esteem FDB08003W for $115:

Orient Men's FDB08003W Esteem Open Heart Dial Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> Got one for $96 plus tax.


$96! That's nuts! :-!


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Picked me up one. My 3rd watch order this week.... Uh oh!!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Got one for $96 plus tax.


i was watching that since yesterday... my turkey got done and i forgot to check what the final price was. when i just looked it was at 100% so i got on the wait list and assumed i had missed it, a little later it said i could add it to my cart so i did and now i have ordered one too.

close call ;-)


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

A bunch of Casios on sale at Amazon for $10

Amazon.com: casio - $10-$10: Watches


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Spotted this, if not posted already.

*Deep Blue USA and Canada 1st Black Friday Sale just Launched 4 mims ago *
*You will receive 25% off in the Checkout by entering the code CYBER25 thats the Entire Site *
*Canadian Site and USA site ....even on the already sale items *
*From Now till Monday !! *


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> $96! That's nuts! :-!


At $72 right now.


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Where?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

GreazyThumbs said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Dumb me - I looked at "you save" line sorry for the confusion .


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

tinknocker said:


> Spotted this, if not posted already.
> 
> *Deep Blue USA and Canada 1st Black Friday Sale just Launched 4 mims ago *
> *You will receive 25% off in the Checkout by entering the code CYBER25 thats the Entire Site *
> ...


This one almost tempted me out of my hiatus. But I successfully convinced myself that I don't need another diver right now. Eyes on the prize...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

anybody find out what the lightning price was?



Totoro66 said:


> Timex Automatic Moonphase with annual calendar for less than $90
> 
> Another Amazon Black Friday deal. Tomorrow at around the same time, Amazon will feature this unusual Timex in its Black Friday Lightning Deals. It is current priced at just over $90, so will be less during the sale. How much? Who knows?
> 
> ...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Orient Stingray for $67 at Long Island Watch is a great bargain and a great Christmas gift for my father in law. I bought 2


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



jlow28 said:


> Orient Stingray for $67 at Long Island Watch is a great bargain and a great Christmas gift for my father in law. I bought 2


which one is better? stingray or starfish? only difference is slight design + leather or rubber strap?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

I like the stingray with the numbers and crown at 4:00.


----------



## brypascua (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



sahmjay said:


> anybody find out what the lightning price was?


Got it yesterday for $65.69. 

Price $95.73
Lightning deal: -$35.74
Tax:$5.70

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

I wish shipping to Australia was cheaper. Turns a $70 watch into a $100 watch. Still pretty cheap, but annoying considering that $30 could be put towards another watch!!

Some great deals to be had nonetheless.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



kayjf said:


> I wish shipping to Australia was cheaper. Turns a $70 watch into a $100 watch. Still pretty cheap, but annoying considering that $30 could be put towards another watch!!
> 
> Some great deals to be had nonetheless.


Same here.. but usually you have to pay another $30 for customs, so $70 ends up being $130.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Black Mako down to $99.99 at Amazon:

Orient Men's CEM65001B "Black Mako" Automatic Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Fancy is now 30% off with code BLACKFRI.

How about this one? 
Fancy - F Time Watch by TKO


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



uvalaw2005 said:


> Black Mako down to $99.99 at Amazon:
> 
> Orient Men's CEM65001B "Black Mako" Automatic Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


Actually canceled my Pepsi order and got a Black Ray instead. I went to Discount Watch Store instead because they have a Black Friday sale also and with coupon "enl5" (5% off) it was cheaper than Amazon + no tax. This is the first time I decided not to buy something from Amazon purely because of the tax. I got the Black Ray with poly band for $96 shipped.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Pebble Grain Leather Watch Bands from Panatime for $9.75 + shipping. Use coupon cyber2013

CYBER PEBBLE GRAIN SPECIAL


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Marathon BF sale

Black Friday Sale - Marathon Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

Expensive Watches!

Woot expensive watch sale. This Maurice Lacroix Flyback was a steal. Sold out though.

Maurice Lacroix Men's Stainless Steel


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Crown & Buckle's sale is live. 10% off their vintage watches, 20% off the Logan Zane straps, and 40% off everything else.
www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



RyanD said:


> Expensive Watches!
> 
> Woot expensive watch sale. This Maurice Lacroix Flyback was a steal. Sold out though.
> 
> Maurice Lacroix Men's Stainless Steel


Went looking for the Maurice Lacroix and ended up with a couple of Timexes and headphones for Xmas presents.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

LMAO

this is the best 'deal spotted' post ever!



d2ward said:


> *QUICK!* Hublot Men's Big Bang Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Black Rubber on sale for _only _$19,500.00. I bought 6 to hand out at the office Secret Santa, to give the chauffeur, the butler, the pool girl, the lawn crew, and the person who peels my grapes for me.
> 
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=191033
> 
> :-d


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



brypascua said:


> Got it yesterday for $65.69.
> 
> Price $95.73
> Lightning deal: -$35.74
> ...


dang ... did u get an extra one?


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

I don't know how much of a deal it is, but they claim it's a Black Friday sale

Black Friday/Cyber Monday - On Sale


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*

It's showing $122.83 now. Is there a discount code?



uvalaw2005 said:


> Black Mako down to $99.99 at Amazon:
> 
> Orient Men's CEM65001B "Black Mako" Automatic Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



bambam650 said:


> It's showing $122.83 now. Is there a discount code?


Discount watch has it for $99.99: https://www.discountwatchstore.com/mobile/Orient-Mens-Automatic-Dive-Watch-CEM65001B_p_1617.html


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Pebble Grain Leather Watch Bands from Panatime for $9.75 + shipping. Use coupon cyber2013
> 
> CYBER PEBBLE GRAIN SPECIAL





lactardjosh said:


> Crown & Buckle's sale is live. 10% off their vintage watches, 20% off the Logan Zane straps, and 40% off everything else.
> www.crownandbuckle.com


Thank you guys for kicking 50$ off my pp balance. :banghead: :beer:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Crown & Buckle's sale is live. 10% off their vintage watches, 20% off the Logan Zane straps, and 40% off everything else.
> www.crownandbuckle.com


Well, reading that post sure was expensive. Thanks. 



jopex said:


> lactardjosh said:
> 
> 
> > Crown & Buckle's sale is live. 10% off their vintage watches, 20% off the Logan Zane straps, and 40% off everything else.
> ...




I admire your restraint. :-d


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> I admire your restraint.


I took one look at my box full of straps I don't use much.. that helped a bit.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

World of Watches has the Invicta Pro Diver 9937OB for $294 plus free shipping. I used a discount code for another $20 off and picked it up for $274. That's probalby as low as you're ever going to find this watch for. Not exactly sure what movement it has. The ad says it's a 26 jewel swiss made movement. Does that mean it's either an ETA 2824 or Sellita SW200?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

bambam650 said:


> World of Watches has the Invicta Pro Diver 9937OB for $294 plus free shipping. I used a discount code for another $20 off and picked it up for $274. That's probalby as low as you're ever going to find this watch for. Not exactly sure what movement it has. The ad says it's a 26 jewel swiss made movement. Does that mean it's either an ETA 2824 or Sellita SW200?


The SW200 is a 26J movement. The ETA is a 25. So the Sellita is a possibility


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Makes sense. I'm not a big Invicta fan, but I never owned a watch with a swiss movement before so at this price I had to see what all the fuss is about. I can always return it if I don't like it or keep it and mod later on.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

If anyone has any interest in a quartz Invicta, this one seems to be at a good price today.

Invicta Signature II Chronograph Black Dial Black Polyurethane Mens Watch 7495

Nice deal on the Oris Aquis Diver:

Oris Aquis Diver Automatic Black Dial Titanium Black Rubber Mens Watch 739-7674-7754RS


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Movado Museum Watch for $159 (or $149 if they sent you $10 credit this week).

Rakuten.com:Ashford|Movado Collection 2100002 Watch|Uncategorized

Use code MASTERPASS30 and checkout with Masterpass for $30 off.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Hadley Roma Watch Bands for 70% off*



lactardjosh said:


> Use coupon code "cyber2013" for 35% off at Panatime.


Thanks --I just placed an order and saved $49.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Crown & Buckle's sale is live. 10% off their vintage watches, 20% off the Logan Zane straps, and 40% off everything else.
> www.crownandbuckle.com


What is the discount code? I don't see the 40% off in my cart, and there's a blank for the discount code. Thanks.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> What is the discount code? I don't see the 40% off in my cart, and there's a blank for the discount code. Thanks.


the discount is reflected in the prices under each strap - they show the original price and then the discount price right below it with 'sale' in red - no 40% off code


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> the discount is reflected in the prices under each strap - they show the original price and then the discount price right below it with 'sale' in red - no 40% off code


OK, gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Momentum Women's Dive Watch 20ATM Japan Quartz $39 on Amazon Black Friday Lightning Deal - Live NOW!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fancy - Till Watch

Fun watch for under $90 with coupon code BLACKFRI.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

this looks good for $10 Timex Men's Weekender T2N634
Timex Men's Weekender T2N634 Silver Stainless-Steel Analog Quartz Watch with Black Dial


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

tylehman said:


> this looks good for $10 Timex Men's Weekender T2N634
> Timex Men's Weekender T2N634 Silver Stainless-Steel Analog Quartz Watch with Black Dial


If it weren't 36mm, and almost as much to ship as the watch... But seriously great deal.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

jopex said:


> I took one look at my box full of straps I don't use much.. that helped a bit.


I can set you free... Send them over!


----------



## ge_trojan (Apr 28, 2011)

The Crown &Buckle deal sounds great, but they don't offer any of their longer straps. So, no use to me. Shucks.....


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Timex Weekender for 20 pounds for us EU folks







http://www.amazon.co.uk/Timex-Originals-Watch-Cream-Nylon/dp/B0056DC8LU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385827373&sr=8-1&keywords=timex+weekender


----------



## basnobua (Aug 13, 2013)

Orient Star Seeker GMT white dial BNIB on the bay for $475 shipped free in CONUS.


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

tylehman said:


> this looks good for $10 Timex Men's Weekender T2N634
> Timex Men's Weekender T2N634 Silver Stainless-Steel Analog Quartz Watch with Black Dial





HiramRanger said:


> If it weren't 36mm, and almost as much to ship as the watch... But seriously great deal.


The watch gods have heard your lament....Woot is having a Timex sale, including several 39mm Weekenders for $14.99

Timex Weekender

Timex Weekender


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but the Seiko Atlas Landshark (SKZ211K1) is coming up on Amazon Lightning Deals shortly. Some of the watches this weekend have been priced pretty good, even for lightning deals.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

djeucalyptus said:


> I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but the Seiko Atlas Landshark (SKZ211K1) is coming up on Amazon Lightning Deals shortly. Some of the watches this weekend have been priced pretty good, even for lightning deals.


i don't see it in the lightning deals queue list


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

sahmjay said:


> i don't see it in the lightning deals queue list


12:30 AM EST


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

i don't see it in the queue


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is a link to the landshark lightnight deal. Doesnt show price yet. When you get to the Amazon page just go down to lightning deals and select upcoming deals and scroll forward a few pages and it is there.

Gold Box Deals | Today's Deals - Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> Here is a link to the landshark lightnight deal. Doesnt show price yet. When you get to the Amazon page just go down to lightning deals and select upcoming deals and scroll forward a few pages and it is there.
> 
> Gold Box Deals | Today's Deals - Amazon.com
> 
> Gold Box Deals | Today's Deals - Amazon.com


ah ok thanks. i see it now.


----------



## thename (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice Automatic Chronograph Edox for $801.

Edox Classe Royale 01108-357B-BUIN Men's Watch


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

thename said:


> Nice Automatic Chronograph Edox for $801.
> 
> Edox Classe Royale 01108-357B-BUIN Men's Watch


Vile -- absolutely vile. One of the most repugnant horological contraptions I've ever had the misfortune of seeing. Why can't they sell us something good on Cyber Monday?

I must admit that I do enjoy seeing stuff like this, though, because it's so entertaining. The more the merrier, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Beefalope said:


> Vile -- absolutely vile. One of the most repugnant horological contraptions I've ever had the misfortune of seeing. Why can't they sell us something good on Cyber Monday?


You wish is my command. Hamilton auto chrono

Hamilton H71516137 Watch

$566 after coupon code CM10 for extra 10% off. Today only!

Details on this watch can be found here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-hamilton-khaki-field-chrono-auto-42mm-h71516137-555491.html


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> You wish is my command. Hamilton auto chrono
> 
> Hamilton H71516137 Watch
> 
> ...


Now THAT is something good. $566 for a Hamilton chrono with the 7750 movement is a very, very tempting deal.

Good work, Toro, but now I'm upset with you because I could be forced to buy another watch. If I buy this, I may have to have you explain it to my wife, since I'll probably have to leave our home for a few days.


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

Creation has a cyber Monday section + 10% extra off _*only sale*_ _*watches *_


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Beefalope said:


> Vile -- absolutely vile. One of the most repugnant horological contraptions I've ever had the misfortune of seeing. Why can't they sell us something good on Cyber Monday?
> 
> I must admit that I do enjoy seeing stuff like this, though, because it's so entertaining. The more the merrier, as far as I'm concerned.


Yes, it looks ridiculous.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> You wish is my command. Hamilton auto chrono
> 
> Hamilton H71516137 Watch
> 
> ...


She's a looker! One day I'll have one, one day.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

jomashop just reduced the price on this Seiko (ssb091) to $133.95. it has a speedy look that i like, so i finally ordered it. it was on sale for $155 before today. i particularly like that it doesn't have a white date window


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Beefalope said:


> Vile -- absolutely vile. One of the most repugnant horological contraptions I've ever had the misfortune of seeing. Why can't they sell us something good on Cyber Monday?
> 
> I must admit that I do enjoy seeing stuff like this, though, because it's so entertaining. The more the merrier, as far as I'm concerned.


Yeah, no kidding. Looks like something Invicata would sell. Oooops, did I say that. And I just bought an Invicta 9937.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> Crown & Buckle's sale is live. 10% off their vintage watches, 20% off the Logan Zane straps, and 40% off everything else.
> www.crownandbuckle.com


Thanks for this heads up, I'm $50 poorer, but 2 beautiful straps richer 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe this doesn't belong in the affordables section, but Ashford has some Tourbillon watches in their Cyber Monday sale. Two Gerald Genta models sold out already but they still have a Zenith in stock for $47K.

ZENITH [ashford.com] MEN'S ACADEMY TOURBILLON CHRONOGRAPH [ashford.com]MODEL #: 40-1260-4005-02-C505

RETAIL PRICE$176,000.00
YOUR PRICE$47,520.00(CM10 - ($5,280.00))
QUANTITYTOTAL$47,520.00
SAVE $128,480.00


----------



## wwsdt (Jul 12, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Maybe this doesn't belong in the affordables section, but Ashford has some Tourbillon watches in their Cyber Monday sale. Two Gerald Genta models sold out already but they still have a Zenith in stock for $47K.
> 
> ZENITH [ashford.com] MEN'S ACADEMY TOURBILLON CHRONOGRAPH [ashford.com]MODEL #: 40-1260-4005-02-C505
> 
> ...


And here I was thinking I was going to have to spend 48,000 to get one of these beauties!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

B and R bands are doing a 25% off offer on all purchases using this code (BF2013)

www.bandrbands.com

Their Velcro strap are particularly comfortable (I have three) ad they are now doing a leather version as well.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

navicella said:


> I have just ordered one too!! The Bulova site said it is 42mm. Hope this is true, my wrist is quite small.


Yep 42mm......wearing it now.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

wwsdt said:


> And here I was thinking I was going to have to spend 48,000 to get one of these beauties!


I'm the kind of guy who would rather pay full price. Plus at $176K it's already a steal.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Revue Thommen Wall Street $374 on Amazon
Revue Thommen Men's 20002.2538 Wallstreet Mens Black Leather Strap Silver Face Watch Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

This keeps popping up in the sidebar on Facebook:

Use code 'fall2013' and get 30% off your order, free shipping and a free watch!



I'm not sure if it's still valid or not.


----------



## safetyobc (Nov 23, 2011)

Cageym said:


> This keeps popping up in the sidebar on Facebook:
> 
> Use code 'fall2013' and get 30% off your order, free shipping and a free watch!
> 
> I'm not sure if it's still valid or not.


What store?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

safetyobc said:


> What store?


http://orientwatchusa.com - The coupon works


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

OOPS, sorry about that. MP83 is right.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

UK buyers. 25% off all watches at H Samuel including some already at a sale price. G Shocks, Citizen, Seiko and others. Worth a look, high street watches only however.
I did manage to buy a Citizen Royal Marines on bracelet for only £276


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

oiljam said:


> UK buyers. 25% off all watches including some already at a sale price. G Shocks, Citizen, Seiko and others. Worth a look, high street watches only however.
> I did manage to buy a Citizen Royal Marines on bracelet for only £276


What store?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Casio Edifice Chronograph for $59 shipped with code *SDEDIFICE5*

SharkStores - Casio EFR519-1A4V Edifice Collection Professional Chronograph Black IP Bezel Resin Strap 100M Mens Watch


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

cuica said:


> What store?


What a nutter I am. Thanks for pointing it out and I'll edit my post

H Samuel


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

A set of 3 Stuhrlings for $99 if you're into that sort of thing

http://www.sharkstores.com/watches/...mens-watches-3-gifts-for-the-price-of-1/96471


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

*Stührling Tuskegee Condor* on Amazon as a flash sale, *$60*, now (48mm, PVD):


----------



## adammthompson (Nov 22, 2013)

New Seiko 5 for $50: Seiko Men's SNK809 "Seiko 5" Automatic Watch with Black Canvas Strap: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

adammthompson said:


> New Seiko 5 for $50: Seiko Men's SNK809 "Seiko 5" Automatic Watch with Black Canvas Strap: Watches: Amazon.com


I like this one better for $10 more:
Seiko Men's SNKK27 Seiko 5 Automatic Blue Dial Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Those Seikos are nice... If you have tiny wrists.


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

HiramRanger said:


> Those Seikos are nice... If you have tiny wrists.


Yep, what you said! I bought my first ever "5", opened it, laughed, and put it right back in the box and sent it back. It looked like a women's watch on my ape wrists. They're awesome, and I think I'd have a bunch of them if they were 40-42mm, but they're just too, too small!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

NYALibrarian said:


> Yep, what you said! I bought my first ever "5", opened it, laughed, and put it right back in the box and sent it back. It looked like a women's watch on my ape wrists. They're awesome, and I think I'd have a bunch of them if they were 40-42mm, but they're just too, too small!


Funny thing is that they are the normal men's size for the last generation. In fact, I think Rolex is the same size. I also believe that men's watches are smaller in Japan. I often see watches marketed as women's watches in the USA listed as men's watches in Japanese stores.


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

Men's Kadloo "Vintage Trophy" for $363.47

Kadloo Men's 'Vintage Trophy' Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch | Overstock.com


----------



## cam1401 (Jan 30, 2013)

Orient Automatic ER2A003B

They also have the blue and pvd versions for the same price.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Seiko Sportura $169
Seiko Sportura SKA513 Men's Watch










Use Coupon AFFSEIKO15

*SEIKO
Men's Premier Watch
SSA027 $165 using code above
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/SSA027.pid









*


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

cam1401 said:


> Orient Automatic ER2A003B
> 
> They also have the blue and pvd versions for the same price.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> Seiko Sportura $169
> Seiko Sportura SKA513 Men's Watch
> 
> 
> ...


The Premier is out of stock :banghead:


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> The Premier is out of stock :banghead:


Sorry about that. I actually ordered mine after posting here, which is probably kinda stupid, but I got one anyway.

BTW: The coupon is not working anymore either, so I was super lucky.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> Sorry about that. I actually ordered mine after posting here, which is probably kinda stupid, but I got one anyway.


Rookie mistake. It ain't fun if the OGs don't get none.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wolf Designs Watch Case for $44 on Amazon Lightning deals for another hour.

Wolf Designs 291289 Five Piece Black Glass Box Watch Case: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Kadloo Ocean on Amazon*

Looks like a decent price for this Kadloo chrono if you are in the market. $609 is the lowest it's ever been on Amazon and it's at least a few hundred less then anywhere else.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Rookie mistake. It ain't fun if the OGs don't get none.


Thankfully I got shipping confirmation today. Looks like a beauty. Got it for my son, but I am going to have to resist keeping it for myself.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Heritor watches for $104 on SharkStores. If I hadn't just bought 2 watches, I'd be in for a jump hour.
SharkStores - The Heritor Watch Event


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

cam1401 said:


> Orient Automatic ER2A003B
> 
> They also have the blue and pvd versions for the same price.


Awesome deal, I have the blue dial one and I love it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Breitling GMT Chronometer for $1979.99 with code RMNHOLIDAY12. Still way overpriced, but if you really want a Breitling...

http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...SeamY-d59QkzHEt7YehKCOJYqC_A&lsid=lw9MynSeamY


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

As a rule, anything available on a bracelet, should be bought with it. Many of you don't follow that rule. For those people here are two deals, good till the morning of DEC 10 depending on where you are see this page for the deal ending countdown and other seikos on sale, including many 5's under $60 Seiko Doorbuster Event

Black Monster on rubberSeiko Black Monster Automatic Black Dial Black Rubber Mens Mens Watch SKX779KS3

Orange Monster on rubber

Seiko Divers Mens Watch SKX781K3


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

SteveTomatoes said:


> As a rule, anything available on a bracelet, should be bought with it. Many of you don't follow that rule.


And for good reason, I would never spend money on a bracelet I never planned on wearing, to then only need to spend more money to get the strap I really wanted.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

core attitude said:


> And for good reason, I would never spend money on a bracelet I never planned on wearing, to then only need to spend more money to get the strap I really wanted.


A lot depends whether you flip watches often or keep them for the long term. If the former, it's worth thinking about resale value. I don't wear bracelets, but when optional, they seem to pay for themselves in resale, or at least to make the watch much easier to sell.


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

SteveTomatoes said:


> As a rule, anything available on a bracelet, should be bought with it.


Why? And where does that rule come from?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> A lot depends whether you flip watches often or keep them for the long term. If the former, it's worth thinking about resale value. I don't wear bracelets, but when optional, they seem to pay for themselves in resale, or at least to make the watch much easier to sell.


Agreed, and since it really only pertains to a segment of buyers, its not a very practical rule for the whole. If I were a flipper, it would be something I would definitely consider, but since I think I am like the majority of buyers on here whom are buying to keep, it doesn't seem wise.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

corn cob kid said:


> Why? And where does that rule come from?


What, you haven't been sent a rule book from the watch snob yet?


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Not very "affordable", but I just got an e-mail about a Breitling Superocean GMT for $1999

Breitling Men's Superocean Automatic GMT Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch $1999 | 1Sale Community


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

faiz31887 said:


> Not very "affordable", but I just got an e-mail about a Breitling Superocean GMT for $1999
> Breitling Men's Superocean Automatic GMT Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch $1999 | 1Sale Community


Look up.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Look up.


Oops... I did Command F and searched for 'Brietling', but since I spelled it wrong, it didn't show up.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, it starts with a "B".


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I tend to agree with the Rule because I like bracelets. IF you like bracelets, it is a good rule to follow. If not, I totally understand reluctance to purchase a bracelet.

If you like bracelets and desired to purchase a bracelet after original sale, it can sometimes be extraordinarily expensive relative to purchasing at time of original sale as part of the OEM watch. I think this is the line of reasoning which the OP was suggesting even though it was stated in a slightly more austere tone.



corn cob kid said:


> Why? And where does that rule come from?


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

tinknocker said:


> What, you haven't been sent a rule book from the watch snob yet?


When I got my black monster I bought it with the rubber (aka plastic) band on purpose. I did want it on a bracelet but I wanted a shark mesh (which looks great to me). So, I like bracelets but buying this watch with the bracelet would have been a waste. It just depends on the watch and what I want to wear it on and the style.

My rule about bands - get what you like.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

corn cob kid said:


> My rule about bands - get what you like.


Exactly


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Look up.





faiz31887 said:


> Not very "affordable", but I just got an e-mail about a Breitling Superocean GMT for $1999
> 
> Breitling Men's Superocean Automatic GMT Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch $1999 | 1Sale Community


Right, and if your a true member of F71, save yourself $1950 and look for a Casio MDV106D-1A1

Mr. Breitling, meet Mr. Casio:


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

akcapwatch said:


> Right, and if your a true member of F71, save yourself $1950 and look for a Casio MDV106D-1A1
> 
> Mr. Breitling, meet Mr. Casio:


Except thy have very little in common :-/


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

akcapwatch said:


> Right, and if your a true member of F71, save yourself $1950 and look for a Casio MDV106D-1A1
> 
> Mr. Breitling, meet Mr. Casio:


Wow, you found two black-faced divers with a red accent? Tell me more!


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Exactly... the only thing they have in common is that they look alike, but only one of them qualifies as F71.


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

akcapwatch said:


> Right, and if your a true member of F71, save yourself $1950 and look for a Casio MDV106D-1A1
> 
> Mr. Breitling, meet Mr. Casio:


Are you really comparing those two watches. Not much in common except the color. A high beat customized Swiss movement vs a quartz?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I think you guys are taking the comparison too literally. You all know he meant that both watches were similar aesthetically, at least I hope y'all do. Not that serious.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Yup, we're not here to bash, we're here to provide an opinion as asked for in the OP.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Slickdeals (bargain site) has featured some nice watches on their front page in the past couple of days. Yesterday that had the Breitling Superocean GMT and today they have a Zenith heritage.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Slickdeals (bargain site) has featured some nice watches on their front page in the past couple of days. Yesterday that had the Breitling Superocean GMT and today they have a Zenith heritage.


Also a Zenith Defy Xtreme for $4999 with an MSRP of $18000.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

akcapwatch said:


> Exactly... the only thing they have in common is that they look alike, but only one of them qualifies as F71.


Well, there may be people from other forums coming here to check out this thread. Also, what qualifies for f71 is subjective, as is discussed in another thread.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

tinknocker said:


> Well, there may be people from other forums coming here to check out this thread. Also, what qualifies for f71 is subjective, as is discussed in another thread.


This information is NOT for interlopers!!!

Just kidding.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

akcapwatch said:


> Exactly... the only thing they have in common is that they look alike, but only one of them qualifies as F71.


They have so much in common... Stainless steel, black dial, date window

Breitling has numeral hour markers, Casio has pips
Breitling has a ratcheting GMT bezel, Casio has the common 60 minute dive bezel
Breitling has interior 24 hour markings, Casio just has the pips
Breitling has a GMT hand, Casio does not

They are nothing alike. As for which is affordable, guess that's subjective. In the grand scheme of watches the Breitling is rather affordable when compared to a Patek and others. The Casio is great for what it is, but it looks very little like the Breitling.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

HiramRanger said:


> They have so much in common... Stainless steel, black dial, date window
> 
> Breitling has numeral hour markers, Casio has pips
> Breitling has a ratcheting GMT bezel, Casio has the common 60 minute dive bezel
> ...


That's right! This guy is a real dick for posting that comparison. Oh wait, no he's not.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Can you guys take this pissing match to a thread that half the forum isn't subscribed to? My email inbox thanks you in advance.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Stowa still have brown 20mm flieger straps on their advent calendar. 2 for 20 EUR


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

#1) You have to decide if you trust Groupon.
#2) "_Bargain_" is a relative term, I suppose. But knocking $1000 - 2500 off a Baume & Mercier is pretty good, right?
Baume and Mercier Men's Watch Deal of the Day | Groupon


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Red Clover Xplorer, poor man's Suunto. $29 if you use coupon code freeks. Note use PayPal for payment. Precision Time possibly had their credit card system compromised a couple months back, but nobody who used PayPal was compromised. Precision Time has implemented new security protocols, but I'd still stick to PayPal.

12 Days of Savings - On Sale


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

HiramRanger said:


> Red Clover Xplorer, poor man's Suunto. $29 if you use coupon code freeks. Note use PayPal for payment. Precision Time possibly had their credit card system compromised a couple months back, but nobody who used PayPal was compromised. Precision Time has implemented new security protocols, but I'd still stick to PayPal.
> 
> 12 Days of Savings - On Sale


freeks didn't work for me.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, I got it!


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-Army-241427-Master/dp/B003SFMIZE
Do you think this one is a bargain? Or at least a very good price?
I had the eye on this but then I found watchuseek, and now I want a mechanical watch with the best bang for buck possible, but still...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

karnatakapunk said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241427 Dive Master Red Dial Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> Do you think this one is a bargain? Or at least a very good price?
> I had the eye on this but then I found watchuseek, and now I want a mechanical watch with the best bang for buck possible, but still...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Well, if you want a dive watch, a mechanical is a good choice since you don't have to open the back to change the battery and risk not resealing it properly. This is meh for a quartz. I think you could do better.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> freeks didn't work for me.


I just checked, it still works. /confused


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

HiramRanger said:


> I just checked, it still works. /confused











This will cure your confusion


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

For those looking for a Royal Oak homage from the manufacturer (Bulova) that employed the designer (Gerald Genta) before he went to Audemars Piguet and they produced it you can get this modern quartz interpretation for $109 from Ashford.










http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/9...&bro_rid=0bbe03e80000000000000000000001f8e328


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> For those looking for a Royal Oak homage from the manufacturer (Bulova) that employed the designer (Gerald Genta) before he went to Audemars Piguet and they produced it you can get this modern quartz interpretation for $109 from Ashford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very decent looking watch for a great price except the bezel killed it for me


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Very decent looking watch for a great price except the bezel killed it for me












I got it because I don't see myself getting an AP ROO to match my AP ROO wedding band anytime soon and the crystals/diamonds in the bezel just help it to match.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> I got it because I don't see myself getting an AP ROO to match my AP ROO wedding band anytime soon and the crystals/diamonds in the bezel just help it to match.


In that case it will be an awesome pick up for you! I personally like Bulova's dressier offerings and for this price it's hard not too justify matching it with your wedding band. I'm sure the wife won't mind haha


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

She originally thought I was getting it for her since I told her how much the ROO I would want cost she was perfectly happy.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Stowa still have brown 20mm flieger straps on their advent calendar. 2 for 20 EUR
> View attachment 1306785


Nice deal Brad! Almost worth picking up on the outside chance I ever own two Stowa fliegers someday.
One Stowa... very likely. Would it be a flieger? quite possibly. But two is a stretch.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Very decent looking watch for a great price except the bezel killed it for me


Yeah, the diamonds should be on the dial, not the bezel, like this one:

BULOVA
Men's Dress Watch


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Man, this is so hard to resist. I've been wanting one. But after looking at my collection today, I definitely do not need it.



HiramRanger said:


> Red Clover Xplorer, poor man's Suunto. $29 if you use coupon code freeks. Note use PayPal for payment. Precision Time possibly had their credit card system compromised a couple months back, but nobody who used PayPal was compromised. Precision Time has implemented new security protocols, but I'd still stick to PayPal.
> 
> 12 Days of Savings - On Sale


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

goody2141 said:


> Man, this is so hard to resist. I've been wanting one. But after looking at my collection today, I definitely do not need it.


I got one on the way. I need something that I don't have to worry about effing up.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Yeah, the diamonds should be on the dial, not the bezel, like this one:
> 
> BULOVA
> Men's Dress Watch


Man I just puke a little bit in my mouth

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## navicella (Nov 28, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Stowa still have brown 20mm flieger straps on their advent calendar. 2 for 20 EUR
> View attachment 1306785


Where to buy? Please drop me a link.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

navicella said:


> Where to buy? Please drop me a link.


Straps now sold out.

Here's the link to the advent calendar:
https://www.stowa.de/lshop,inline,138600372023507,en,1386003753-23673,,Advent+Calendar,198,,.htm

New things each day, but they often sell out quick.


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

ok, now invicta are starting to get my attention. $47 for Invicta "I"

http://www.ewatches.com/detail.asp?...cagpspn=dyn"&gclid=COOv74LdprsCFWgJwwodr24A3w


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

jackrobinson said:


> ok, now invicta are starting to get my attention. $47 for Invicta "I"
> 
> http://www.ewatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=92002&RID=GOOGLEREM&&utm_medium=CSE&utm_source=GOOGLEREM&&%22cagpspn=dyn%22&gclid=COOv74LdprsCFWgJwwodr24A3w


90% off. What a deal!


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

regardless of the MSRP yada yada - the watch looks pleasing and the price is not bad.


Totoro66 said:


> 90% off. What a deal!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Diesel watches 70% off. Some of the smaller models look pretty nice for $50-80 range.

DieselTimeFrames
Click on "MEN" -> "WATCHES"
Scroll down to the bottom to "DIESEL EMPLOYEE SALE"
Use promo code THEBRAVE at checkout for 70% off


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Straps now sold out.
> 
> Here's the link to the advent calendar:
> https://www.stowa.de/lshop,inline,138600372023507,en,1386003753-23673,,Advent+Calendar,198,,.htm
> ...


Am I missing something? Today's deal is the Partitio with an extra strap for EUR 740. They claim that's a deal compared to EUR 800 regular price + EUR 20 for the extra strap.
But right there on the site they list what appears to be the same model for EUR 680 with a single strap. Plus it's supposedly out of stock until February...

I think I see why this deal isn't sold out yet.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Diesel watches 70% off. Some of the smaller models look pretty nice for $50-80 range.
> 
> DieselTimeFrames
> Click on "MEN" -> "WATCHES"
> ...


Pics help. Here, I'll help you out.










By the way, these aren't watches. They are clocks with straps.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Pics help. Here, I'll help you out.
> By the way, these aren't watches. They are clocks with straps.


They make normal sized watches also. This one is only 40mm and it's $54 shipped.









This one is 46mm for $72 shipped.


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

this one is sweet


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

they had nice leather pilot straps - IIRC 20Euro for 2 plus shipping.


AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Am I missing something? Today's deal is the Partitio with an extra strap for EUR 740. They claim that's a deal compared to EUR 800 regular price + EUR 20 for the extra strap.
> But right there on the site they list what appears to be the same model for EUR 680 with a single strap. Plus it's supposedly out of stock until February...
> 
> I think I see why this deal isn't sold out yet.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Am I missing something? Today's deal is the Partitio with an extra strap for EUR 740. They claim that's a deal compared to EUR 800 regular price + EUR 20 for the extra strap.
> But right there on the site they list what appears to be the same model for EUR 680 with a single strap. Plus it's supposedly out of stock until February...
> 
> I think I see why this deal isn't sold out yet.


Yeah, I think they calculated the price wrong. Regarding the "delivery time" though, most Stowa models are like that. They're made to order so you usually have to wait a few months. The advent calendar features items they have in stock (some were 'display' watches IIRC) and have been saving for the occasion.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Victorinox Swiss Army Startech 5000 Men's Watch - 24837 | Dexclusive.com

Victorinox Startech 5000 for $160. It's $199 on Amazon.


----------



## uhrandmore (Dec 11, 2013)

Just bought this watch as a Christmas gift. Hamilton Khaki $190. Older stock and only comparison was a listing on eBay for $280.
Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Startech 5000 Men's Watch - 24837 | Dexclusive.com
> 
> Victorinox Startech 5000 for $160. It's $199 on Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 1308977


Does the "225" on the digital read out mean that watch is going just a bit south of directly West?


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

qrocks said:


> Does the "225" on the digital read out mean that watch is going just a bit south of directly West?


Yes, that would be why you see the green arrow at 9 I'm guessing. Although you'd think the green arrow at 7:30 would be lit up instead. :-/


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Revolt chrono for $10 shipped from Precision Time. Use coupon code "freeks" to get it down to $10.

I encourage you to use PayPal for payment. In the past PT had some credit card security issues that are supposed to be resolved. Nobody who used PayPal was compromised to my knowledge. I've done probably 20 transactions with them via PayPal and never an issue.

They also have their white Ceramico watch for $19 after the freeks code is applied. To see all their sale watches click on the sale tab at the top of the page and then 12 days of Christmas.

Revolt Torque RT40051-B


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> Revolt chrono for $10 shipped from Precision Time. Use coupon code "freeks" to get it down to $10.
> 
> Revolt Torque RT40051-B


I picked this one up (about $11.20 shipped). It's big... but I'm rocking it anyway. Definitely worth the price. [ sorry, no pics at the moment ]


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

Orient Symphony for $79
https://www.discountwatchstore.com/mobile/product.asp?itemid=30492#


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> Revolt chrono for $10 shipped from Precision Time. Use coupon code "freeks" to get it down to $10.
> 
> I encourage you to use PayPal for payment. In the past PT had some credit card security issues that are supposed to be resolved. Nobody who used PayPal was compromised to my knowledge. I've done probably 20 transactions with them via PayPal and never an issue.
> 
> ...


Got 2 of these. One for me and another to a family member.

This will be my "beater" watch. Even though my DB is durable like a bunker I'm still kind of babying it (its was 600 bucks after all!)


----------



## eliew (Oct 8, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> Revolt chrono for $10 shipped from Precision Time. Use coupon code "freeks" to get it down to $10.


Any reviews for this watch? Tried searching for it without much success.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Boschett 50% OFF SALE!*

*Buy a Reef Ranger 
(**At full direct price ($825) may not be combined with any other discount. All sales are final.)**
**









And receive 50% off the purchase of one of these:*

*Cave Dweller*
*








**$237.50 **Coupon code = 50OFFCD 
**
**Ocean Mariner**








**$297.50 **Coupon code = 50OFFOM

**Race Winner**
**








**$165.00 **Coupon code = 50OFFRW*
*

********* WHILE SUPPLIES LAST *********
*

*Use the correct coupon code listed above.*


----------



## phishfood (Dec 12, 2013)

Just bought one of these off Amazon (sold by Amazon) for $49.99

Seiko Men's SNK809 "Seiko 5" Automatic Watch with Black Canvas Strap: Watches: Amazon.com

It's a Seiko SNK809 Automatic with the 7S26 movement

I think it's an OK deal so I posted it here, I checked camelcamelcamel and searched forum seems like 60-80 is normal. I dunno.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

phishfood said:


> Just bought one of these off Amazon (sold by Amazon) for $49.99
> 
> Seiko Men's SNK809 "Seiko 5" Automatic Watch with Black Canvas Strap: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> ...


That's a great deal dude!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

HiramRanger said:


> Red Clover Xplorer, poor man's Suunto. $29 if you use coupon code freeks. Note use PayPal for payment. Precision Time possibly had their credit card system compromised a couple months back, but nobody who used PayPal was compromised. Precision Time has implemented new security protocols, but I'd still stick to PayPal.
> 
> 12 Days of Savings - On Sale


I just received it in the mail. It's an ok watch for $29. The bezel has no clicks and rotates way to easy. The thermometer reads about 10 degrees to high. I was going to email Red Clover and ask about that. But, their email address is no where to be found on their site or on the internet. Oh well, it'll be a good beater watch.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> I just received it in the mail. It's an ok watch for $29. The bezel has no clicks and rotates way to easy. The thermometer reads about 10 degrees to high. I was going to email Red Clover and ask about that. But, their email address is no where to be found on their site or on the internet. Oh well, it'll be a good beater watch.


Is it reading the temp too high on your wrist? If so, its likely because the censors are picking up body heat. I plan on strapping it to my backpack. The bezel is a compass, not dive bezel, it should move with the same ease that a standard pocket compass dial would.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

On or off it reads about 10 deg. to high. Also the screen scratches if you look at it. I really don't like the negative display either. But, it was only $30, so I didn't expect much. I sure hope people didn't pay full MSRP For this.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

phishfood said:


> Just bought one of these off Amazon (sold by Amazon) for $49.99
> 
> Seiko Men's SNK809 "Seiko 5" Automatic Watch with Black Canvas Strap: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> ...


Even cheaper today at this site after you take another 10% off:

http://www.worldofwatches.com/resul...SeamY-zjmXKor5rdwDYxMY6sk6Mg&lsid=lw9MynSeamY

Enter 10% off code *SD10

The ORANGE MONSTER is $152 after coupon.*


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Charmex quartz chrono $141 with coupon thankyou5

Charmex Swiss Le Mans 1925 Men's Watch


----------



## phishfood (Dec 12, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Even cheaper today at this site after you take another 10% off:
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/resul...SeamY-zjmXKor5rdwDYxMY6sk6Mg&lsid=lw9MynSeamY
> 
> ...


Amazon is Seiko authorized, so $49 gets me a Seiko warranty.

Think I would rather pay $8 more than get a third party warranty from WoW

Good price though.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> Charmex quartz chrono $141 with coupon thankyou5
> 
> Charmex Swiss Le Mans 1925 Men's Watch


Wow. That's a very nice box.


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

ОКЕАН Poljot Chronograph 3133

OCEAN


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Tiago Carvalho said:


> ОКЕАН Poljot Chronograph 3133
> 
> OCEAN


That's the normal price for this model or maybe a bit high. You can get standard 3133 for around $200.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Edox Class 1 Swiss Automatic Diving watch - 300 meter rating - $387*
Use coupon thankyou5 to get the price. Normal street price is round $800

Retail: $2,040.00
Ashford Price: $856.80
SALE: $408.00
YOU SAVE: $1,632.00 (80%)
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/edox/class-1/class-1-automatic-date/80078-357RN-NIR.pid


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

HiramRanger said:


> Red Clover Xplorer, poor man's Suunto. $29 if you use coupon code freeks. Note use PayPal for payment. Precision Time possibly had their credit card system compromised a couple months back, but nobody who used PayPal was compromised. Precision Time has implemented new security protocols, but I'd still stick to PayPal.
> 
> 12 Days of Savings - On Sale





Shawnny said:


> I just received it in the mail. It's an ok watch for $29. The bezel has no clicks and rotates way to easy. The thermometer reads about 10 degrees to high. I was going to email Red Clover and ask about that. But, their email address is no where to be found on their site or on the internet. Oh well, it'll be a good beater watch.


Also, I found this morning that the buttons get push if you are wearing layers. That can cause all kinds of problems. I'd say, save your money and buy something else.


----------



## klm5 (Dec 13, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Very decent looking watch for a great price except the bezel killed it for me


Darn, I missed this deal. Love the watch.:-(


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Jomashop has the Seiko Solar Chrono SSC081 for $169:






























Here are a couple of reviews of this model:

Style Battle: Two Solar Powered Chronos

Seiko SSC081 solar chronograph watch struts the WW2 fighter pilot look - review


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> *Edox Class 1 Swiss Automatic Diving watch - 300 meter rating - $387*
> Use coupon thankyou5 to get the price. Normal street price is round $800
> 
> Retail: $2,040.00
> ...


Please enlighten me, haven't heard anything about Edox I believe I saw it at a boutique shop but didn't paid attention to it, is it a good brand? That watch looks really good.

Is that price real or inflated to discount it like invicta?

I was thinking on getting a sarb017 what you think guys?


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

samdwich said:


> Please enlighten me, haven't heard anything about Edox I believe I saw it at a boutique shop but didn't paid attention to it, is it a good brand? That watch looks really good.
> 
> Is that price real or inflated to discount it like invicta?
> 
> I was thinking on getting a sarb017 what you think guys?


My vote is for the Alpinist which is a unique watch in its own right but its just me. Get what you like...


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

just a few months back, this reissue sold for $400 US dollar on ebay. I believe with the exchange rate, that this is quite a bit more than that.



Tiago Carvalho said:


> ОКЕАН Poljot Chronograph 3133
> 
> OCEAN


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

samdwich said:


> Please enlighten me, haven't heard anything about Edox I believe I saw it at a boutique shop but didn't paid attention to it, is it a good brand? That watch looks really good.
> 
> Is that price real or inflated to discount it like invicta?
> 
> I was thinking on getting a sarb017 what you think guys?


It is not inflated like Invicta. Not even close. Edox is a reputable Swiss brand. And this has an ETA automatic movement. The regular price is over $800. It sells on eBay for over $500.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tiago Carvalho said:


> ОКЕАН Poljot Chronograph 3133
> 
> OCEAN


<drool>

Man I wish they weren't quite so much coin...


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow then edox is something to look for?

Obviously I'll get a sarb017 sooner or later but wanted to check up Edox


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

phishfood said:


> Just bought one of these off Amazon (sold by Amazon) for $49.99
> 
> Seiko Men's SNK809 "Seiko 5" Automatic Watch with Black Canvas Strap: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> ...


Mine me should be here Monday. I could not pass this up either


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/5-sports-automatic/SRP225K1.pid?nid=cpg_cat6058&so=42










Nice military style camouflage dial Seiko Automatic (with 4r36) for $95 using coupon code: Thankyou5 (5% off any purchase so use on the Edox above or others). 
It's a daily deal so hurry before you miss out.


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

A lot of Hamilton deals on Ashford too.
i like this deal in particular: Hamilton khaki field pioneer auto chrono
Hamilton Khaki Field H60416583 Men's Watch


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dsaat said:


> A lot of Hamilton deals on Ashford too.
> i like this deal in particular: Hamilton khaki field pioneer auto chrono
> Hamilton Khaki Field H60416583 Men's Watch


This one (H79786333) has a 7750 movement for $587


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

joma shop has this Wolf Designs triple watch winder as the deal of the day for $299. For about $100 per winding head this is a good deal if you need that many. this one looks nice and it has a place on top to set some other stuff like pens and cell phones at night. these are also stackable. I have a different single winder model that uses the same m2.7 system, and it is very quiet. the m2.7 is one of the most adjustable winders, with setting of 300 to 1200 TPD in 50 turn increments. The watch cuff works on all size watches that i have tried...in the past larger watches with thick leather straps did not fit many winders. i think this does not have a battery option so it will not run in most safes.

this may not be for everyone, but it looks nice and is very high quality. it comes in black or burlwood.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)

tylehman said:


> joma shop has this Wolf Designs triple watch winder as the deal of the day for $299. For about $100 per winding head this is a good deal if you need that many. this one looks nice and it has a place on top to set some other stuff like pens and cell phones at night. these are also stackable. I have a different single winder model that uses the same m2.7 system, and it is very quiet. the m2.7 is one of the most adjustable winders, with setting of 300 to 1200 TPD in 50 turn increments. The watch cuff works on all size watches that i have tried...in the past larger watches with thick leather straps did not fit many winders. i think this does not have a battery option so it will not run in most safes.
> 
> this may not be for everyone, but it looks nice and is very high quality. it comes in black or burlwood.
> 
> View attachment 1311875


Link?


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Link?


Wolf Design Watch Winder Deal
the deal is for another 3 hours or so.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Quad Watch Winder for $49.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com

4-watch winder for $49.99


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Quad Watch Winder for $49.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com
> 
> 4-watch winder for $49.99


lmao.. i need to read the description.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

tylehman said:


> joma shop has this Wolf Designs triple watch winder as the deal of the day for $299. For about $100 per winding head this is a good deal if you need that many. this one looks nice and it has a place on top to set some other stuff like pens and cell phones at night. these are also stackable. I have a different single winder model that uses the same m2.7 system, and it is very quiet. the m2.7 is one of the most adjustable winders, with setting of 300 to 1200 TPD in 50 turn increments. The watch cuff works on all size watches that i have tried...in the past larger watches with thick leather straps did not fit many winders. i think this does not have a battery option so it will not run in most safes.
> 
> this may not be for everyone, but it looks nice and is very high quality. it comes in black or burlwood.
> 
> View attachment 1311875


Where do you enter the coupon code?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Quad Watch Winder for $49.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com
> 
> 4-watch winder for $49.99


I know little or nothing about winders, and I don't see a brand name on this one to use in a search. Is this a good winder?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

watchcrank said:


> I know little or nothing about winders, and I don't see a brand name on this one to use in a search. Is this a good winder?


From prior experience, when a winder does not have a brand name immediately visible on a site it equals crap...unfortunately


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

No code on the wolf designs, but ends at 1:00 central


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tylehman said:


> joma shop has this Wolf Designs triple watch winder as the deal of the day for $299. For about $100 per winding head this is a good deal if you need that many. this one looks nice and it has a place on top to set some other stuff like pens and cell phones at night. these are also stackable. I have a different single winder model that uses the same m2.7 system, and it is very quiet. the m2.7 is one of the most adjustable winders, with setting of 300 to 1200 TPD in 50 turn increments. The watch cuff works on all size watches that i have tried...in the past larger watches with thick leather straps did not fit many winders. i think this does not have a battery option so it will not run in most safes.
> 
> this may not be for everyone, but it looks nice and is very high quality. it comes in black or burlwood.
> 
> View attachment 1311875


it looks like it has been extended for one more day


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

tylehman said:


> No code on the wolf designs, but ends at 1:00 central


There is a $20 off $250 code, but I can't see anywhere to enter it.


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is the Wolf Designs worth it? Got a Tag Link calibre 6 and a Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono H71516137 with the Valjoux 7750 that are desperately looking for a winder....


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> From prior experience, when a winder does not have a brand name immediately visible on a site it equals crap...unfortunately


Thank you for the advice. I've gotten by without a winder so far and think I might continue that way for now. If in the future I get enough autos in short rotation, it might be worthwhile, but I'll do plenty of research if I decide I need one.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

watchcrank said:


> Thank you for the advice. I've gotten by without a winder so far and think I might continue that way for now. If in the future I get enough autos in short rotation, it might be worthwhile, but I'll do plenty of research if I decide I need one.


Out of ten rotation watches, six are auto. I've gotten by without a winder. Would it be easier to have a winder and not have to set the time and date on my autos every time I want to wear them? Sure. But what's the fun in that?!

The watch nerd in me enjoys the small pleasure of setting and winding my autos. Perhaps I'll get a winder one day, but for now I rather save that money for another watch


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

i tried to get another free gift that another order that made and the code did not work, but the place to add it is at the very bottom of your cart.... under the images of other things you might like. i hope the extra $20 off works that would make it an even better deal.

edit: some how i missed adding the quote, but this went with what totoro66 posted


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Pachuco76 said:


> Is the Wolf Designs worth it? Got a Tag Link calibre 6 and a Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono H71516137 with the Valjoux 7750 that are desperately looking for a winder....


I personally like winders, for display and to keep some of them all ready to go, but i really dont like cheap low, quality ones. the stuff by wolf designs is very well made in my limited experience. if you have quick set dates it may not be as much of an issue to not use a winder, but if you have other complications on your watch it may make things easier. Also it just looks very cool with them all turning. the best source to find how your should set your winder for your particular watch is to go the the orbita website and look on their database. 
Orbita Watch winders - Innovative Watch winder Designs | Orbita Watchwinders
the M2.7 is one of the most programmable winder you can get unless you pay twice as much for an Orbita programmable *twice the retail price that is*


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for the input, Tylehman!! I'm not liking the fact that it lacks a protective glass door, though....


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Pachuco76 said:


> Thank you for the input, Tylehman!! I'm not liking the fact that it lacks a protective glass door, though....


i was just looking at jomashop and it looks like all of the wolf design winders are part of a door buster sale. it looks like the two watch winder with the glass door on the front and storage on top, part of the viceroy collection, is the same $299 price.
the original one i posted was is part of a modular system you could add a humidor on top or a set of drawers underneath. it all looks very nice, but way too much for me. 
here is a link to all of the stuff that could go with it.
The Meridian Collection of Watch Winders, Watch Boxes, and More | WOLF


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

So the Bulova from Ashford showed up and it's even nicer in the flesh. Love the guilloche dial and for $109 it's a great deal.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> So the Bulova from Ashford showed up and it's even nicer in the flesh. Love the guilloche dial and for $109 it's a great deal.


The deal it's still on?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Nope its now $299.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

samdwich said:


> The deal it's still on?


It's back to $299.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah I wanted to get that one but since from 10 hours from the heads up it was back to 299, if possible share more pics I'm interested to check out that bulova


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> So the Bulova from Ashford showed up and it's even nicer in the flesh. Love the guilloche dial and for $109 it's a great deal.


Wear it in good health my friend. Now a shot of the watch and the ring ensemble :thumbup:


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> So the Bulova from Ashford showed up and it's even nicer in the flesh. Love the guilloche dial and for $109 it's a great deal.


Looks great. The bracelet looks to be of good quality for this price. Congrats.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

samdwich said:


> Yeah I wanted to get that one but since from 10 hours from the heads up it was back to 299, if possible share more pics I'm interested to check out that bulova


I'll post some more shortly.



R.Palace said:


> Wear it in good health my friend. Now a shot of the watch and the ring ensemble :thumbup:


That will soon follow as the ring is in safe keeping till it's official but I should be able to snap a quick pic once I'm home.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

MPREZYA said:


> So the Bulova from Ashford showed up and it's even nicer in the flesh. Love the guilloche dial and for $109 it's a great deal.


That looks very nice, and it would be perfect without the diamond bezel.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

mleok said:


> That looks very nice, and it would be perfect without the diamond bezel.


Surprisingly the bezel isn't as flashy as you'd think and is really more subdued. Seeing it on my wrist I'd say it may even look worse if they didn't add the accents and diamonds.


----------



## JWhitfield (Apr 13, 2013)

Does anyone know of anything going on at C&B right now or coming up soon?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

JWhitfield said:


> Does anyone know of anything going on at C&B right now or coming up soon?


Not sure. They had a great Black Friday sale.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

This isn't exactly a deal but I wasn't sure where else to post it.

The SeaGull Seamaster AT Homage is back in stock. Thought you guys might be interested.

Full disclosure it's been a few days now and the quantity has stayed the same despite all the people ordering. It could very well be out of stock now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rymnd said:


> This isn't exactly a deal but I wasn't sure where else to post it.
> 
> The SeaGull Seamaster AT Homage is back in stock. Thought you guys might be interested.
> 
> Full disclosure it's been a few days now and the quantity has stayed the same despite all the people ordering. It could very well be out of stock now.


I wouldn't waste my money on an ST16 Sea-Gull. I have one, and it's rubbish.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

They had the blue on on black friday, now the red Glycine is on sale for $482. ETA 7750 automatic, dualtime
Also one with a red strap.

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...1&promotion_code=WMP7868121013163118296186081


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tinknocker said:


> They had the blue on on black friday, now the red Glycine is on sale for $482. ETA 7750 automatic, dualtime
> Also one with a red strap.
> 
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...1&promotion_code=WMP7868121013163118296186081


Remember to use coupon code HOLIDAY10OFF to make it $433.79. They have a lot of good deals right now.


----------



## JWhitfield (Apr 13, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Not sure. They had a great Black Friday sale.
> 
> Sent while distracted.


Does anyone know if they usually do a Boxing Day sale?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Remember to use coupon code HOLIDAY10OFF to make it $433.79. They have a lot of good deals right now.


Although it is a good deal indeed, I've heard extremely mixed reviews about the seller - mainly on their eBay account


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> Although it is a good deal indeed, I've heard extremely mixed reviews about the seller - mainly on their eBay account


I never bought from them but i know someone on another forum who picked up the blue dial one, on black friday, or around that time, for $499 (i think it was) He got it quickly. No problems.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

The new green Isofrane is 10% off

http://www.isofrane.com/newsletters/NATO_121213/nato_order.htm


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

The Watchery has these Jorg Gray's on sale for only $45. I first saw these back when they were on Amazon for like $120 and grabbed one of the gold tone accented ones a few months ago when they were marked down to $60. Always thought it was a great deal at 60 and now they're down to 45! Nice size at 42mm, has enough weight to feel substantial. Bracelet does not feel cheap. Good looking dial.

Note that there's a checkout code listed above the brand name to get the lowered price.

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...7&promotion_code=WMP7173121113135002490153917

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...8&promotion_code=WMP7173121113135002530153918

Pics of mine:


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

KMCMax said:


> The Watchery has these Jorg Gray's on sale for only $45. I first saw these back when they were on Amazon for like $120 and grabbed one of the gold tone accented ones a few months ago when they were marked down to $60. Always thought it was a great deal at 60 and now they're down to 45! Nice size at 42mm, has enough weight to feel substantial. Bracelet does not feel cheap. Good looking dial.
> 
> Note that there's a checkout code listed above the brand name to get the lowered price.
> 
> ...


Waiting for the 6500 to go on sale to spend my Healthcare savings on.


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

I just picked up a Orient eminence for $189. Not sure if they're any left at this price but a quick Google search will check. This watch is one of the best watches you still find this Cheap.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashford Daily Deal

Edox WRC 85015-3-BUIN 
EDOX
MEN'S WRC CLASSIC OPEN VISION
MODEL #: 85015-3-BUIN
$2,000.00
YOUR PRICE
*$513.00
(THANKYOU5 - ($27.00))*










Edox WRC 85015-37J-AID 
EDOX
MEN'S WRC CLASSIC OPEN VISION
MODEL #: 85015-37J-AID
$2,100.00
*YOUR PRICE
$538.65
(THANKYOU5 - ($28.35))*


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

rymnd said:


> This isn't exactly a deal but I wasn't sure where else to post it.
> 
> The SeaGull Seamaster AT Homage is back in stock. Thought you guys might be interested.
> 
> Full disclosure it's been a few days now and the quantity has stayed the same despite all the people ordering. It could very well be out of stock now.


Looks like they are all out of stock again.


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

not a bad price ?

German Beautiful Junghans 1950

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111238546366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

KMCMax said:


> The Watchery has these Jorg Gray's on sale for only $45. I first saw these back when they were on Amazon for like $120 and grabbed one of the gold tone accented ones a few months ago when they were marked down to $60. Always thought it was a great deal at 60 and now they're down to 45! Nice size at 42mm, has enough weight to feel substantial. Bracelet does not feel cheap. Good looking dial.
> 
> Note that there's a checkout code listed above the brand name to get the lowered price.
> 
> ...


good price. quartz kills the deal for me.


----------



## srankin1826 (Nov 26, 2013)

Android Deal of the Day - Android Watch Deals

A couple of different color options on the Intercontinental Automatic Open Heart watch for $59.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot AutoQuartz (like Kinetic) for $175.

Tissot T-Win T08159352 Watch


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

srankin1826 said:


> Android Deal of the Day - Android Watch Deals
> 
> A couple of different color options on the Intercontinental Automatic Open Heart watch for $59.
> 
> ...


Considering this one pretty hard, I think it really "pops" and at $89.00 half the price of what it's listed for on amazon |>


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Tissot AutoQuartz (like Kinetic) for $175.
> 
> Tissot T-Win T08159352 Watch
> 
> View attachment 1315552


thankyou5 brings it down to $166


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Citizen Eco-Drive Silver Dial Stainless Steel Black Leather Mens Watch BM7190-05A at Jomashop = $112.50 plus free shipping and a gift with code.

Citizen Eco-Drive Silver Dial Stainless Steel Black Leather Mens Watch BM7190-05A


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

Orient USA has discount codes with fast shipping on all models, per the email I just received.










Automatic Watches | Orient Watch USA


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

ShopNBC is having a special on all Invictas with all qualifying for the 6 pay payment plan. I know the general attitude toward Invicta by many, but you can get the 8926OB with the NH35A movement for like $78 and free shipping. Same price as on Amazon, with the ability to break the payment up if holiday funds are tight. They even take PayPal for those like me who don't use credit cards.


----------



## crvanslyke (Nov 20, 2013)

Jomashop has a Brooklyn Watch Company auto skeleton (13381B) for $149.

Brooklyn Watch Company Automatic Skeleton Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 13381B










They also have a bunch of BWC quartz watches on sale: Brooklyn Watch Co. Event


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> ShopNBC is having a special on all Invictas with all qualifying for the 6 pay payment plan. I know the general attitude toward Invicta by many, but you can get the 8926OB with the NH35A movement for like $78 and free shipping. Same price as on Amazon, with the ability to break the payment up if holiday funds are tight. They even take PayPal for those like me who don't use credit cards.


Use discount code 10WATCH and get an additional 10% off.


----------



## MackD (Dec 3, 2013)

Daniel Ortiz said:


> Use discount code 10WATCH and get an additional 10% off.


Well darn. You had to post that, and I had to order one. $69 and change shipped seemed like a decent deal. Hope I don't get a lemon.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Frederique Constant Classics Auto Stainless Steel Watch FRC-303MC4P6 | Dexclusive.com

Frederique Constant Classic automatic for $525.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Frederique Constant Classics Auto Stainless Steel Watch FRC-303MC4P6 | Dexclusive.com
> 
> Frederique Constant Classic automatic for $525.


Nice classic look (pics borrowed from another member)


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon Warehouse Deals has some good deals on returned watches.

Louis Erard Women's 69500SE04.BDS05 La Carree Mother-Of-Pearl Diamond Watch
$501.60 used (1 offer)

Louis Erard Women's 69500AA52.BDS02 La Carree Mother-Of-Pearl Diamond Watch
$351.98 used (1 offer)

Louis Erard Women's 69500AA52.BDS05 La Carree Mother-Of-Pearl Diamond Watch
$344.57 used (1 offer)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241433 Maverick GS Silver Chronograph Dial Watch
$599.99 new (1 offer)
$252.95 used (1 offer)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241131 Night Vision II Black Dial Watch
$348.77 new (3 offers)
$163.67 used (1 offer)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 24095 Alliance Two-Tone Stainless-Steel Silver Dial Watch
$113.97 used (1 offer)

U-Boat Men's 5570 Classico Watch
$1,799.00 new (1 offer)
$1,051.92 used (1 offer)

Citizen Men's BM7120-01A Titanium Golf Eco Drive Watch
$171.66 new (16 offers)
$72.60 used (1 offer)


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

2000 meters water resistance for $149. That said, this thing is 20mm thick:

Sottomarino Pro Series Diver SM90005-B


----------



## fjf (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats a HUGE bargain!! )


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

fjf said:


> Thats a HUGE bargain!! )


Says $284


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Says $284


I saw it this morning but I think it was their yesterday's deal of the day, price must had just changed.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch

Hamilton Khaki Field quartz $159.00 with code *SDHAM159.

*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Chronograph with 7750 for $728 with code THANKYOU5

Hamilton H78696393 Watch


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field quartz $159.00 with code *SDHAM159.
> 
> ...


Nice watch at a good price. If it wasn't so similar to my Navy GMT I'd overlook it being quartz and pick one up.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

BULOVA
Men's BVA Series Watch $97 at Ashford
$189 - $92 code *SDBUL
= $97 with free shipping

*


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashford

SEIKO
MEN'S SPORTURA
MODEL #: SKA563

RETAIL PRICE
$575.00
YOUR PRICE
$149.00
(AFFSPORTU149 - ($130.00))


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Rado original diver. Cheapest I've ever seen. At Ashford: Rado Original R12639023 Men's Watch

Some useful discount codes around also.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bulova Marine Star 98C62 Men's Watch









Bulova Marine Star Stainless Steel Watch for $89 after promo code SDBUL

I'm really tempted by this, I just wish it was an auto. I would buy a blue orient ray but I already have the pvd version and the mako dial is just not my style...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

www.thewatchery.com has several Glycine Ningaloo Reef Automatic Chronograph in various colors (Blue/Red/Vintage) for $482 before using Holiday10off also if you register for www.fatwallet.com and go through their shopping link you'll get an additional 5% dropping this down to just over $410 for a Swiss made Valjoux 7750 movement watch. That's a steal.

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...3&promotion_code=WMP7868121013163121538186083


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

MP83 said:


> Bulova Marine Star 98C62 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 1320787
> 
> ...


You are probably already aware of the skx007 (it's hard to avoid seeing posts about it on WUS) but this watch has 90% of the same DNA. If you want this watch in an auto, you can get a 007 for about $200 and it will be the best deal you ever get.


----------



## cam1401 (Jan 30, 2013)

Orient Bambinos are £80\$129 on Creation Watches this week.

Orient Classic Automatic ER24004B0 ER24004B


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

Seiko Diver Men's 47mm Black Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SHC063 Sawtooth








$189.99 with free shipping -

Seiko Diver Men's 47mm Black Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SHC063 - Men - Seiko Watches


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^^ that's the lowest I've ever seen a sawtooth for, thanks for posting


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks @ Dr_Billards. Got one.
Great deal.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Calvin Klein Automatic with ETA 2824-2 for $275 at Ashford
CK Swiss Automatic Men's Watch $275 (probably ETA 2824-2) - Slickdeals.net


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

dr_billiards said:


> *Seiko Diver Men's 47mm Black Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SHC063 Sawtooth*
> 
> View attachment 1321358
> 
> ...


First reaction: Jeez, when does it end? This is a great deal! I need this watch and this is an insane price! I am sick. When will I stop? I have too many watches as it is.

Well, I will mull it over and read some WUS threads...

Hour later: OK, well its such a great price and it's apparently been discontinued. A bona fide classic. Would be stupid not to pick one up...

"Out of stock"

Jeez! What is wrong with you? You should've grabbed one idiot!

Now I am a little sad. For no good reason.

This is a strange hobby.


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

KMCMax said:


> First reaction: Jeez, when does it end? This is a great deal! I need this watch and this is an insane price! I am sick. When will I stop? I have too many watches as it is.
> 
> Well, I will mull it over and read some WUS threads...
> 
> ...


Im sorry but i laughed, already went through the same situation


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Strange. I don't see it showing as Sold Out..


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

P415B said:


> Thanks @ Dr_Billards. Got one.
> Great deal.


You're welcome. That's the cheapest I've seen a NIB one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> ^^^^ that's the lowest I've ever seen a sawtooth for, thanks for posting


You're welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillLight (Dec 24, 2013)

dr_billiards said:


> *Seiko Diver Men's 47mm Black Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SHC063 Sawtooth*
> 
> View attachment 1321358
> 
> ...


I ordered from ohclock 2 Frédérique Constant watches, very good support and fast shipping.


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

I just placed an order for the Sawtooth... Went through like butter... Thanks guys!!


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks! in on the sawtooth as well, a little worried about the seller but I like the deal.


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just went through the order process and used Paypal. That kinda makes me less nervous.


----------



## bearbones11 (Dec 15, 2013)

I was hunting around for a bargain on a Bulova Precisionist, and I came across this (through Sears' Marketplace, of all places):
Bulova 96B129 Mens Watch Stainless Steel Precisionist Claremont Quartz Black Dial









Claremont 96B129 for $135.00

Not crazy about the numerals, think they look a little dowdy, but for that price, I can live with it (and have a Langford with the gray dial and black strap coming - I think a little swapping will make both watches look sharper).


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

Why do they do this to me? Don't they know I have a weakness for Hamiltons? Well, of course they do -- that's why they tempt me like this...

Hamilton Khaki Field H68421333 Watch

$174.00


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

bearbones11 said:


> I was hunting around for a bargain on a Bulova Precisionist, and I came across this (through Sears' Marketplace, of all places):
> Bulova 96B129 Mens Watch Stainless Steel Precisionist Claremont Quartz Black Dial
> 
> 
> ...


Here's another one to consider for $40 more.

BULOVA
MEN'S PRECISIONIST CAMPTON
MODEL #: 96B172
RETAIL PRICE
$525.00
YOUR PRICE
$174.80
(THANKYOU5 - ($9.20))

TOTAL $174.80


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 420333S Meranom.com
Vostok Amphibia 420SE

theres a few left


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

d2ward said:


> Why do they do this to me? Don't they know I have a weakness for Hamiltons? Well, of course they do -- that's why they tempt me like this...
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H68421333 Watch
> 
> $174.00


?

-T


----------



## WillLight (Dec 24, 2013)

KMCMax said:


> First reaction: Jeez, when does it end? This is a great deal! I need this watch and this is an insane price! I am sick. When will I stop? I have too many watches as it is.
> 
> Well, I will mull it over and read some WUS threads...
> 
> ...


Hey don't beat yourself up!
take a look at 
Seiko Regular Men's 43mm Chronograph Steel Bracelet & Case Hardlex Watch SNDD63
RRP: $375.00
Our Price: $124.99 (You Save: 67%)

Seiko Men's 45mm Chronograph Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SNDD95P2
RRP: $375.00
Our Price: $129.99 (You Save: 65%)

Seiko Men's 44mm Chronograph Black Polyurethane Mineral Glass Date Watch SNAD61
RRP: $395.00
Our Price: $134.99 (You Save: 66%)

OMG amazing deals O:


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

OMG will i hate you!!!!! hahahah


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bearbones11 said:


> I was hunting around for a bargain on a Bulova Precisionist, and I came across this (through Sears' Marketplace, of all places):
> Bulova 96B129 Mens Watch Stainless Steel Precisionist Claremont Quartz Black Dial
> 
> Claremont 96B129 for $135.00
> .


Not bad, but it has been as low as $99 in the past. I'd like to find a good deal on a Precisionist Chronograph.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There is also a Seiko Premier automatic with the 6R20 movement for $455.

Seiko Premier Men's Watch SPB003 - Seiko Watches


----------



## bearbones11 (Dec 15, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Here's another one to consider for $40 more.
> 
> BULOVA
> MEN'S PRECISIONIST CAMPTON
> ...


That's sharp-looking. Missed that one, somehow. But I was looking for something a little dressier, anyway.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

The Union Square (Manhattan) TJ MAXX has a few Zodiac autos for 300. I bought the grey/grey Oceanaire today, but they still have the blue/black version and black ZMX-06 as well. There are quartz chronos too..


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

Armida watches has a 10% discount that expires at midnight. I just grabbed a bronze A8.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

After much wailing and gnashing of teeth, I pulled the trigger on the Sawtooth. I've read too many extremely positive reviews of the watch here on WUS, most written back when it was going for closer to $300. I hesitated because I've bought way too many watches recently (no really, WAY too many, like I could be featured in the next DSM) including this bad boy I ordered last week:









(Pic stolen from this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/speedmaster-hommage-461965-2.html#post6527434)

Available here for $230 and free shipping: http://www.c-watch.co.jp/ww/sceb009b.html


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thats a beauty. Been wanting one of those for a while... Wear it in good health!!


----------



## WillLight (Dec 24, 2013)

Another awesome NOS stock SEIKO and FC Barcelona partnership SNAE75, rare model. retailed at 525$, sold at $269.99 (You Save: 49%).


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate all of you deal finders! LMAO


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

RyanD said:


> There is also a Seiko Premier automatic with the 6R20 movement for $455.
> 
> Seiko Premier Men's Watch SPB003 - Seiko Watches
> 
> View attachment 1322359


Damn you guys  - I lost a long two days fight with myself and pulled the trigger on this one ;( Now i am all itchy until it arrives.... OMG, I am weak....


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

Discount Watch Store (http://www.discountwatchstore.com) has the Orient Bambino in gold w/white face on sale for $115 w/free shipping as their daily deal.


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Has anyone who ordered the sawtooth gotten a shipping confirmation yet? It's starting to get suspicious...


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Pierre Balmain

- New old stock
- Old school 10 micron gold plated  I'm not a fan of PVD
- Sapphire
- Quartz ETA

I ordered two, each 110$ + 20$ combined shipping
Pierre Balmain Quartz Wrist Watch Man Retail 1100 USD | eBay

with white dial
Pierre Balmain Quartz Wrist Watch Man Retail 1100 USD | eBay

check seller's items, he lists similar watches every now and then


----------



## crvanslyke (Nov 20, 2013)

Seiko Chronographs for $70 (SNDF01, SNDF04, SNDF09):
Seiko Men's for $69.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com

Amazon has the same watches for $90 - $95.


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Christopher Ward is having a nearly new sale today...up to 30% off. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## LambyLamb (Jan 5, 2013)

jdallasries said:


> Christopher Ward is having a nearly new sale today...up to 30% off. Definitely worth a look.


Link?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

LambyLamb said:


> Link?


Nearly New Christopher Ward Watches


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Pachuco76 said:


> Has anyone who ordered the sawtooth gotten a shipping confirmation yet? It's starting to get suspicious...


@Pachuco76,
I also ordered from the same site and have NOT heard any status update about my purchase. I have called the USA (located in New Jersey) number multiple times and answer, just a recording. I even called the UK # and it was the same recording. I left them emails via their website where it says "CONTACT US" and still no response. I left 2 emails to the address in the initial receipt email ([email protected]).

The good thing is that I paid via PayPal so I've opened a dispute with them. Hopefully it gets resolved ASAP.

The next thing I'm going to do is send an email to the paypal accounts email address which is p**@brands-on-line.com and to the recipient of the funds (r**@wwretailers.com).

Let me know if you have any success on your end.
-Pete


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

jdallasries said:


> Christopher Ward is having a nearly new sale today...up to 30% off. Definitely worth a look.





RyanD said:


> Nearly New Christopher Ward Watches


Damn you 2...
Just got the TRIDENT GMT.
Now what to do with my TISSOT Couturier GMT thats a week old.
Anyone need a quartz GMT?


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Was worried too after order(Seiko Sawtooth) but they tried to deliver it today via DHL shipping. I wasn't home to get it but should by Monday. I wish they woul have let me know as DHL requires a signature for delivery so it looks like it's all good so far.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Harley90 said:


> Was worried too after order(Seiko Sawtooth) but they tried to deliver it today via DHL shipping. I wasn't home to get it but should by Monday. I wish they woul have let me know as DHL requires a signature for delivery so it looks like it's all good so far.


UPDATE on my situation.

So it seems that they have shotty customer service when it comes to status updates and tracking numbers. 
I got an email from David (online*******@brands-on-line.com) yesterday and it seems my package is on its way via DHL.
He sent me the tracking # and it is currently in Cincinnati and has cleared customs. 
I hate that it took me harassing them to get any status update.
But now I feel better about my package arriving.

Have a great weekend fellas.


----------



## crvanslyke (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, that link just cost me $$$. Went for the C3 Malvern Chrono on a gold bracelet. Nothing like it in my small collection and the wife thought it was beautiful. That can't be a bad thing!


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

Pachuco76 said:


> Has anyone who ordered the sawtooth gotten a shipping confirmation yet? It's starting to get suspicious...


Here was my reply on the Seiko Forum. Sorry forgot to follow up here too.



dr_billiards said:


> No worries guys. I was the original poster on the " I saw a bargain " Thread. Mine arrived yesterday from Israel. It was from Ohclock. Took about four days to reach me over the Christmas Holiday. Excellent merchandise, and authentic Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 1325235


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Casio watches up to 74% off plus 10% back in points with code NEW10.

Rakuten.com:MrWatch

$72 net for this Edifice looks like a good price.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Casio watches up to 74% off plus 10% back in points with code NEW10.
> 
> Rakuten.com:MrWatch
> 
> $72 net for this Edifice looks like a good price.


Oh I was so super-excited. Added a few Casios to the basket, registered and entered all info, and then at last step "Cannot ship outside of the US". !%&/()//&"#(&¤%%¤


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Oh I was so super-excited. Added a few Casios to the basket, registered and entered all info, and then at last step "Cannot ship outside of the US". !%&/()//&"#(&¤%%¤


As with 97% of what gets posted on this thread. (2.5% do ship outside the US but the p&p is ridiculously high)


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Not online but still looks like a bargain - I spotted a Victorinox Summit XLT (black dial, yellow hands, looked to be the 39mm case) in a Ross store in Bellingham, WA this morning for $149.99. 
Would have grabbed it but I was there with my wife, and I could feel her eyes boring holes in the back of my head...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

SRBakker said:


> Not online but still looks like a bargain - I spotted a Victorinox Summit XLT (black dial, yellow hands, looked to be the 39mm case) in a Ross store in Bellingham, WA this morning for $149.99.
> Would have grabbed it but I was there with my wife, and I could feel her eyes boring holes in the back of my head...


Good find. I picked up a Victorinox 241321 Alliance for $165 around Black Friday as a gift.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Good find. I picked up a Victorinox 241321 Alliance for $165 around Black Friday as a gift.


Edit:
Thanks


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Oh I was so super-excited. Added a few Casios to the basket, registered and entered all info, and then at last step "Cannot ship outside of the US". !%&/()//&"#(&¤%%¤


I checked Mr Watch online store and the prices are generally the same with a flat $10 shipping internationally. That's still a good deal, right?


----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

rymnd said:


> I checked Mr Watch online store and the prices are generally the same with a flat $10 shipping internationally. That's still a good deal, right?


I bought from Mr. Watch. Other buyers had major problems with import charges. I would recommend paying extra for the tracked shipping service. I was a nervous wreck until the watch was in my living room.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Good find. I picked up a Victorinox 241321 Alliance for $165 around Black Friday as a gift.


This has me thinking I ought to sneak back and snag that Vic...


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Don't know if it's been posted, but Glycine Combat Subs are on the cheap from Klepsoo.

Glycine Watches - Glycine Collection

I just ordered one of these (paid $580 AUD shipped)









Also they've got free worldwide shipping if you spend over ~$320 US. So if you go for a Combat Sub, you won't have to pay for shipping!

One thing to keep in mind, though, is that quite a few of the models aren't in stock so you'll be waiting 10-20 days. Luckily the one I had my eye on, and the one I ordered was in stock, so it should be here early next week!! Just look for ones with the little green tick next to them.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

rymnd said:


> I checked Mr Watch online store and the prices are generally the same with a flat $10 shipping internationally. That's still a good deal, right?


Shipping to Sweden is $30. So a watch for $45 ends up being $75.



T1ck said:


> I bought from Mr. Watch. Other buyers had major problems with import charges. I would recommend paying extra for the tracked shipping service. I was a nervous wreck until the watch was in my living room.


Ouch, import charges would be another $40, so that deal ends up around $115


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Orient Symphony (black dial + bracelet) for $80 shipped

Orient ER27009B Men's Symphony Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial Mechanical Watch


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Oh I was so super-excited. Added a few Casios to the basket, registered and entered all info, and then at last step "Cannot ship outside of the US". !%&/()//&"#(&¤%%¤


Im out of usa too, Keep checking back I closely follow this thread and at least, the watches I'm interested on most of the heads up they ship international, sometimes the shipping fees are high but at least is way way cheaper than purchasing them locally, the first think I check is if they ship int before anything else hehe


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, it's still cheaper than buying here. I buy most watches from Singapore etc, only have problems with customs and shipping from the US. Note to self; check shipping first.


----------



## Soap (Dec 6, 2008)

Happened to check on the sawtooth this morning and sure enough it was back in stock so I pulled the trigger on it. Looks like it's back 'Out of Stock' now though...

Seiko Diver Men's 47mm Black Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SHC063 - Men - Seiko Watches


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Oh yeah, it's still cheaper than buying here. I buy most watches from Singapore etc, only have problems with customs and shipping from the US. Note to self; check shipping first.


Oh well, got my SNN209 today so I'm a happy camper anyway


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If you haven't already, look through the rest of the Mr Watch sale. Good prices on some Seiko SSA and Seiko 5 watches. This one looks great for $56.

Seiko Men's 5 Automatic SNKA23K Silver Stainless-Steel Automatic Watch with Black Dial


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Just found this for us EU folks, and ordered one, and now sadly it shows up as "out of stock", sorry about that. But they may get more in so I figured I'd post this here anyway. This one was 40% off.









Sekonda Gents Watch 3378

They have other sales going on as well:

Watches


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok, so to let everybody know. Got my Sawtooth today and couldn't be any pleased. I wish OhClock sent a notification though but I'm extremely happy and more than likely will do business again!



Pachuco76 said:


> Has anyone who ordered the sawtooth gotten a shipping confirmation yet? It's starting to get suspicious...


----------



## Soap (Dec 6, 2008)

Pachuco76 said:


> Ok, so to let everybody know. Got my Sawtooth today and couldn't be any pleased. I wish OhClock sent a notification though but I'm extremely happy and more than likely will do business again!


Glad your happy, I will have to decide when I get mine if I am going to keep it or flip it. I couldn't pass up the price and figure at worse I would get my money back.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Great deals at Thewatchery. Definitely worth a look

Timex T2N167 up to 55% off
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....1&promotion_code=WMP7173122713102224007189841

Swiss Legend Chronograph up to 89% off
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....0&promotion_code=RED6995123013114735862189830

Invicta Pro Diver 91% off
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....5&promotion_code=WMP7173122713101830042189765
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....8&promotion_code=WMP7173122713101827549194728
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....20&promotion_code=WMP717312271310182330264820
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....8&promotion_code=WMP7173122713101825918191338

Stuhrling with 72% off
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....2&promotion_code=WMP7173122713102119802192302
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....5&promotion_code=WMP7173122713102119611192295

Seiko SNK809K2 73%off
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....03&promotion_code=WMP717312111313504803481303


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

A couple of the Sawtooths have started showing up the the buy/sell forum, so I knew that people had started getting theirs.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wish said:


> Great deals at Thewatchery. Definitely worth a look
> 
> Timex T2N167 up to 55% off
> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....1&promotion_code=WMP7173122713102224007189841
> ...


Sorry, but those are not bargains. Retailers have 90% or more off the middle three brands regularly. 90% off is regular price.


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Sorry, but those are not bargains. Retailers have 90% or more off the middle three brands regularly. 90% off is regular price.


true for some of those, but to be fair, a SNK809 for $50 w/ free ship is a pretty solid deal.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

djeucalyptus said:


> true for some of those, but to be fair, a SNK809 for $50 w/ free ship is a pretty solid deal.


True, but he said "the middle three brands," which were Swiss Legend, Invicta, and Stuhrling Original. (All three of which brands, I had a curious urge to place in quotation marks. :-d )


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

carpoon said:


> A couple of the Sawtooths have started showing up the the buy/sell forum, so I knew that people had started getting theirs.


I saw that as well. I got mine a week ago. I think mine is awesome for the $$$$ spent.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

World of Watches has the Invicta 9937 pro diver for $270 and if you use this code "RMNHOLIDAY12" you can get an additional 12% off making in only $238 with free shipping.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Insane deals on Glycine watches at Klepsoo.com.

I just picked up a Combat Sub for $570. They usually go for $1200.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dillard's is having their New Years sale starting at midnight CST tonight online and tomorrow morning in stores. Additional 50% off all previously marked down items. The stores usually have at least a few watches. Worth a look if you're there anyway.


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

Great deal and great catch that watch really nice! Congrats! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

docvail said:


> Insane deals on Glycine watches at Klepsoo.com.
> 
> I just picked up a Combat Sub for $570. They usually go for $1200.
> 
> View attachment 1329973


I really want a Combat 6, but they make them in two sizes: too small (36MM) or too big (43MM). If they made a 39-41 mm version I would be all over it.


----------



## Viipperi (Jul 28, 2009)

I managed to buy one Seiko Sawtooth from Ohclockwatches, pretty eager to get it. Any leatherstrap suggestion for that? What original metalstrap will fit it and where to buy one?

BTW, its again available.


----------



## Soap (Dec 6, 2008)

Viipperi said:


> I managed to buy one Seiko Sawtooth from Ohclockwatches, pretty eager to get it. Any leatherstrap suggestion for that? What original metalstrap will fit it and where to buy one?
> 
> BTW, its again available.


What do you think about this one? I pulled this from another post and it's a great looking bracelet.

Super Oyster Type II for SEIKO SCUBA SHC059/ 061/ 063 Band

-Brian


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Viipperi said:


> I managed to buy one Seiko Sawtooth from Ohclockwatches, pretty eager to get it. Any leatherstrap suggestion for that? What original metalstrap will fit it and where to buy one?
> 
> BTW, its again available.


Out of stock again as of this writing. Also if it had a sapphire crystal I _might_ be interested, but it doesn't.

Seiko Diver Men's 47mm Black Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SHC063 - Men - Seiko Watches


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

jmoneyfh said:


> I really want a Combat 6, but they make them in two sizes: too small (36MM) or too big (43MM). If they made a 39-41 mm version I would be all over it.


If you like the Glycine, you should look at the Casio homage, the EFM-100, which is under $100.


----------



## Viipperi (Jul 28, 2009)

Soap said:


> What do you think about this one? I pulled this from another post and it's a great looking bracelet.
> 
> Super Oyster Type II for SEIKO SCUBA SHC059/ 061/ 063 Band
> 
> -Brian


Hmm, thats very nice, maybe i grab it. Thanx


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

You could always lobster it! 😄

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Viipperi (Jul 28, 2009)

GreazyThumbs said:


> You could always lobster it! &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Damn you


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Orange monster or sawtooth?


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

samdwich said:


> Orange monster or sawtooth?


these are the last watches I have purchased. this is like picking between your kids. Try to buy both, especially if you can get a BNIB Sawtooth like myself and a few others have done lately. As of today, I would pick the Sawtooth over the Monster even though I prefer autos over quartzs.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

carpoon said:


> If you like the Glycine, you should look at the Casio homage, the EFM-100, which is under $100.


Bad ass watch. Got it for $68.99 shipped. Says 45mm but closer to 43mm


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

samdwich said:


> Orange monster or sawtooth?


Sawtooth.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

samdwich said:


> Orange monster or sawtooth?


Sawtooth with Monster bracelet


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Bad ass watch. Got it for $68.99 shipped. Says 45mm but closer to 43mm


Great price! Where?!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

biglove said:


> Great price! Where?!


eBay. However, I no longer see it listed at that price. Lowest I see now is $79.99


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Insane deals on Glycine watches at Klepsoo.com.
> 
> I just picked up a Combat Sub for $570. They usually go for $1200.
> 
> View attachment 1329973


Man I hate you ahahahha i need to avoid you, put some kind of block on your posts, now my first watch of the 2014 will be a Glycine sub just deciding the color.

Well done its a nice Deal! Good eye my friend :thumbup:

Enviado desde mi GT-N5110 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Field Base Jump Auto Chrono Watch $579 after coupon TECHKHAKI579

Has a 7750 movement with the chrono functions activated by rotating the bezel.

Hamilton Khaki Field H79786333 Men's Watch


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Base Jump Auto Chrono Watch $579 after coupon TECHKHAKI579
> 
> Has a 7750 movement with the chrono functions activated by rotating the bezel.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H79786333 Men's Watch


Killer deal but at 51mm that sucker is HUGE!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

GoJoshGo said:


> Killer deal but at 51mm that sucker is HUGE!


Obi Wan: "It's an imperial fighter."

Luke: "He sure is leaving in a hurry. If they identify us, we're in big trouble. Look at him. He's heading for that small moon."

Obi Wan: "That's no moon. It's a Hamilton Khaki Field Base Jump Auto Chrono."


----------



## SirVeyer (Dec 9, 2013)

Newbie here. Help me out please. I don't understand why the Sawtooth is a good deal other than it's no longer produced and cheaper than before. It's a quartz and doesn't have sapphire. I'm thinking it's still overpriced at $190. It's also very large. Why is this watch desireable or collectable? What's the attraction? Thanks in advance.


----------



## thenewcollector (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's a deal on groupon for a few timex luxury series watches.

http://touch.groupon.com/deals/gg-timex-luxury-sport-watches/options

Not a bad deal in my opinion, I'm contemplating buying this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

That is indeed a beautiful watch. I bought the white version of it and returned it when found out the date was only good for 10 years from the date of manufacture. Mine was actually manufactured in 2007 so didn't have many years left... A shame...


----------



## LambyLamb (Jan 5, 2013)

I have black faced version and would add that, despite the writing on the dial, it is NOT an annual calendar, but it does hack and handwind. It also had a display case back, day, date, month, year, and 24hr display. So there are a lot of complications for a watch of that price.


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree... That's what drew me to it to begin with...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

SirVeyer said:


> Newbie here. Help me out please. I don't understand why the Sawtooth is a good deal other than it's no longer produced and cheaper than before. It's a quartz and doesn't have sapphire. I'm thinking it's still overpriced at $190. It's also very large. Why is this watch desireable or collectable? What's the attraction? Thanks in advance.


Your questions may get lost in this bargain discussion, so to reach more eyes, you might want to start a new thread.

(I'm of no help with answers, as I'm not interested in the Sawtooth myself and know nothing about it.)


----------



## Grayson73 (Oct 12, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive Two Tone Rose Gold Black Dial WR 100m Mens Watch BM7106-52E for $100 (sells for $234 on Amazon).

Sapphire crystal!









Citizen Eco Drive Two Tone Rose Gold Black Dial WR 100M Mens Watch BM7106 52E SD 013205092169 | eBay


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

SirVeyer said:


> Newbie here. Help me out please. I don't understand why the Sawtooth is a good deal other than it's no longer produced and cheaper than before. It's a quartz and doesn't have sapphire. I'm thinking it's still overpriced at $190. It's also very large. Why is this watch desireable or collectable? What's the attraction? Thanks in advance.


I guess you answered your own question there. It's no longer produced and it's cheaper than before.
What's the attraction? different strokes for different folks. Either you like something or not, that's it.

Me, I don't care for it, too big. I don't mind the quartz thing though.


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

SirVeyer said:


> Newbie here. Help me out please. I don't understand why the Sawtooth is a good deal other than it's no longer produced and cheaper than before. It's a quartz and doesn't have sapphire. I'm thinking it's still overpriced at $190. It's also very large. Why is this watch desireable or collectable? What's the attraction? Thanks in advance.


If you're into the style of shrouded Seikos, the Sawtooth is pretty appealing. It looks incredible on a Watchadoo engineer style bracelet too. The diameter scared me at first, but it's totally reasonable when you consider that the lug to lug is smaller than most of my watches, none of which exceed 42mm in diameter. Due to being quartz (which doesn't bother me,) its very thin. It's one of the most comfortable and wearable watches I own, despite being head and shoulders above the rest in terms of dial size. 20mm lugs help make it wear smaller as well. It definitely has unique proportions, but I like it. These things together make it worth the asking price.


----------



## lam3r (Nov 15, 2012)

thenewcollector said:


> Here's a deal on groupon for a few timex luxury series watches.
> 
> Groupon Deal of the Day
> 
> Not a bad deal in my opinion, I'm contemplating buying this one


Oh man, that's great! Too bad Groupon doesn't send international (


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Grayson73 said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Two Tone Rose Gold Black Dial WR 100m Mens Watch BM7106-52E for $100 (sells for $234 on Amazon).
> 
> Sapphire crystal!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing I'm thinking of getting this for my fathers bday, I'm just not so sure about the two tone

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Thanks for sharing I'm thinking of getting this for my fathers bday, I'm just not so sure about the two tone
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


The description says that it is a store display with scratches.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> The description says that it is a store display with scratches.


Yep I just saw that, thanks anyways. I wasn't so sure about the two tone color either, so I think I'll pass.


----------



## Grayson73 (Oct 12, 2009)

MP83 said:


> Yep I just saw that, thanks anyways. I wasn't so sure about the two tone color either, so I think I'll pass.


Strange. I bought one and they relisted it. How many store display models do they have?


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Yep I just saw that, thanks anyways. I wasn't so sure about the two tone color either, so I think I'll pass.


If you look through this seller's other items you will find this watch: An atomic world-perpetual eco drive w/sapphire crystal. I own one myself, not from this seller. I've had it almost two years and love it. It hasn't been off by as much as a single second since I've owned it. Also I can change time zones in a snap and still have perfect time. Yes it's more money but well worth it. I wouldn't part with mine. (No affiliation)

New Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Atomic at World Black Dial Mens Watch CB0020 50E 013205089343 | eBay


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> If you look through this seller's other items you will find this watch: An atomic world-perpetual eco drive w/sapphire crystal. I own one myself, not from this seller. I've had it almost two years and love it. It hasn't been off by as much as a single second since I've owned it. Also I can change time zones in a snap and still have perfect time. Yes it's more money but well worth it. I wouldn't part with mine. (No affiliation)
> 
> New Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Atomic at World Black Dial Mens Watch CB0020 50E 013205089343 | eBay


costco has the all black one for about the same price i believe.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Grayson73 said:


> Strange. I bought one and they relisted it. How many store display models do they have?


From what you said, it sounds like it is not a store display model, but a new one that the seller is offering below MAP. To avoid problems with the manufacturer, they must sell it as used without warranty. That could be why they have more than one. A sales rep at Tourneau said they do that with slow moving models that they need to discount below MAP.


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> Out of stock again as of this writing. Also if it had a sapphire crystal I _might_ be interested, but it doesn't.
> 
> Seiko Diver Men's 47mm Black Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SHC063 - Men - Seiko Watches


It's (the watch) back in stock. I just ordered one for myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soap (Dec 6, 2008)

alpharon said:


> It's (the watch) back in stock. I just ordered one for myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still showing in stock, wondering how many of these they have at this point. Looks like mine just shipped yesterday and I should receive it later today according to tracking...


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Christopher Ward has a bunch of straps and bracelets at $15:
http://www.christopherward-usa.com/sale/sale-straps.html


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

sduford said:


> Christopher Ward has a bunch of straps and bracelets at $15:
> Watch Straps Sale - Christopher Ward


All are either too small, too big, or too weird!! Great prices, though.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

kayjf said:


> All are either too small, too big, or too weird!! Great prices, though.


That's probably why they're on sale. No one wants them. All ladies watches are 50% off which is a good deal.


----------



## J888www (Feb 19, 2010)

For those having been put into the dog house by the wifey, maybe here's a chance to make amends.

I was searching for a MultiTool and after purchasing a SwissTool X, I came across a discontinued model of a Woman's Officer's XS 241456 while browsing the Site.
Victorinox Swiss Army Womens Officers XS Watch Black Dial Stainless S

Stainless Steel with bracelets, Sapphire crystal, 10 ATM and screw down back. 28mm case.
From what I gather, these watches are relatively sturdy...........

Told the wifey that she may read the time more easily with the high contrast dial in later years to come, that got her into a forgiving mood for my purchasing my 7th MultiTool........... :-d

NB: Apply UP10 Coupon Code during Checkout to receive further 10% discount and the Shipping cost is reasonable.

Regards.

PS: If you own any Victorinox Swiss Army products, you'd know what I was saying by "relatively sturdy", their manufacturing QC is very good.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

CHR.WARD Sale

Straps and Bracelets now only for $15
Watch Straps Sale - Christopher Ward


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

Some of the women's watches are now 70% off. I just purchased a very nice watch for my wife.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

This is more of a heads up, but I'd consider it a deal, too. The Maranez Layan is back in stock with an upgraded movement. It now uses the Seiko NH35 which has hacking. That's a solid improvement over the Miyota 8215.
Edit: Though without a seconds hand, I'm not sure how functional hacking is.

MARANEZ

They also restocked the Racha with the Miyota 9015 with the option for a steel mesh bracelet.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> This is more of a heads up, but I'd consider it a deal, too. The Maranez Layan is back in stock with an upgraded movement. It now uses the Seiko NH35 which has hacking. That's a solid improvement over the Miyota 8215.
> Edit: Though without a seconds hand, I'm not sure how functional hacking is.
> 
> MARANEZ
> ...


nice watches. thanks for the heads up. i'm not sure i'm fond of the $50 postage and packaging fee...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Women's Cartier-style Bulova Precisionist for $98.

Newegg.com - Bulova Precisionist Fairlawn 96L168 Women's Silver Dial Stainless Steel Quartz Analog Watch


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

qrocks said:


> nice watches. thanks for the heads up. i'm not sure i'm fond of the $50 postage and packaging fee...


You have to look at it as $300 for the watch, not $250 + $50 for shipping. Used Layans regularly go for $300 on f29. Six of one...

The Racha has shipping included...but it's double the price.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

qrocks said:


> nice watches. thanks for the heads up. i'm not sure i'm fond of the $50 postage and packaging fee...


It's also 2 day shipping via fed ex or EMS.


----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Women's Cartier-style Bulova Precisionist for $98.
> 
> Newegg.com - Bulova Precisionist Fairlawn 96L168 Women's Silver Dial Stainless Steel Quartz Analog Watch
> 
> View attachment 1332673


Why can't Bulova make a men's watch like that? I own one Bulova Precisionist that looks decent -- the rose gold chrono, which I wore yesterday -- but most of the Precisionist line just doesn't look good. This ladies' watch actually looks decent.


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

sduford said:


> Christopher Ward has a bunch of straps and bracelets at $15:
> http://www.christopherward-usa.com/sale/sale-straps.html


Most aren't for me, but I've been looking for a curved end 19mm bracelet for a watch for a year, and ya can't beat $20 shipped. I should have no trouble offloading it if I don't like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Beefalope said:


> Why can't Bulova make a men's watch like that? I own one Bulova Precisionist that looks decent -- the rose gold chrono, which I wore yesterday -- but most of the Precisionist line just doesn't look good. This ladies' watch actually looks decent.


I was thinking the same thing. I'd wear that in a men's size.


----------



## Tirade (Jan 14, 2013)

I was dragged to the outlet mall today and while in the Fossil store they had a clearance on watch straps. I picked up 3 leather NATO's for $5 each.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Auston Horst said:


> Some of the women's watches are now 70% off. I just purchased a very nice watch for my wife.


Excellent, just picked this up as an early Valentine's gift. Thanks!


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

Just ordered the Maranez layan, black cali dial. Very excited.


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

It was shipped today to wow. Just got the email


----------



## sporksforall (Aug 19, 2013)

A friend got this very watch of Christmas and I saw it yesterday. VERY sharp in person. Gift recipients will be pleased.



Auston Horst said:


> Some of the women's watches are now 70% off. I just purchased a very nice watch for my wife.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

thenewcollector said:


> Here's a deal on groupon for a few timex luxury series watches.
> 
> Groupon Deal of the Day
> 
> Not a bad deal in my opinion, I'm contemplating buying this one


If you have a Time Factory Outlet nearby, they have a 70% discount on their Timexes, including the one above.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Used (open box) Android Watch - AD572APU - Impetus Skeleton Automatic Purple $40
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Android Watch - AD572APU - Impetus Skeleton Automatic Purple


----------



## MrAperture (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks, just pulled the trigger. I'll replace the strap of course, lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

MrAperture said:


> Thanks, just pulled the trigger. I'll replace the strap of course, lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Good idea!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

SEIKO
Men's Sportura Watch
$169 at Ashford


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Catchoftheday (Australian website) is having a watch sale:

The Wondrous Watch Collection!

Mostly fashion watches. Then I saw this:

Bulova Precisionist Champlain Watch - Silver/Black

There are a few other Bulovas in there, and some G-Shocks too.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stuhrling Original Men's 723.02 Special Reserve Apocalypse Storm Quartz Date Blue Watch $23 (dented box)

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Stuhrling Original Men's 723.02 Special Reserve Apocalypse Storm Quartz Date Blue Watch


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Stuhrling Original Men's 723.02 Special Reserve Apocalypse Storm Quartz Date Blue Watch $23 (dented box)


Nice watch but did you read the reviews before posting?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Watch-U-Say? said:


> Nice watch but did you read the reviews before posting?


Yes, they had nothing to do with the watch, but with the seller. Apparently they got a different watch than pictured. Either way, Amazon guarantees it, so if you get something weird, you can send it back free of charge.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Aaahh! Why are you doing this to me! I had just convinced myself I didn't need any new watches and you have to tempt me with this!



Totoro66 said:


> *SEIKO
> Men's Sportura Watch*
> 
> *SKA563*
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Precisionist 98B167 Men's Watch

Bulova Precisionist Catamount for $179 with code AFFPRECISN179

If only it were the blue version...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Another one just popped up on Slickdeals.

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph H71566553Ashford $649 Use code AFFCHRONO649


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Now, come on. That's not fair... I don't NEED another Hammy.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, no. This was on my wish list. And I just sold three watches. . .must. Go. To. Sleep.


RyanD said:


> Bulova Precisionist 98B167 Men's Watch
> 
> Bulova Precisionist Catamount for $179 with code AFFPRECISN179
> 
> ...


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Another one just popped up on Slickdeals.
> 
> *Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph H71566553*
> 
> Ashford $649 Use code AFFCHRONO649


I wish I didn't see this post... Very good deal, very little money in my bank account. Thanks for that, Glycine...!:-d


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Relic is having a 70% off in their clearance, I know it's a fashion watch but I'm tempted by the one with the mesh strap...

Men's Clearance Watches Sale | RELIC


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Relic is having a 70% off in their clearance, I know it's a fashion watch but I'm tempted by the one with the mesh strap...
> 
> Men's Clearance Watches Sale | RELIC


$33 for this is a pretty solid deal. Plus not huge, 36mm w/ 18mm band.










Edit - somehow the direct link won't work. Either hit "view all" under Men's watches or the "$25-$50" category.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

If that's 38mm I'm definetly buying one. That said, I look it up on Amazon and it says that the band width is 24mm vs the 18 listed on the Relic website. Same thing with the one with the mesh strap, it's listed under automatics on Relic but as a quartz anywhere else I could find it.



Aitch said:


> $33 for this is a pretty solid deal. Plus not huge, 36mm w/ 18mm band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Aitch said:


> $33 for this is a pretty solid deal. Plus not huge, 36mm w/ 18mm band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The info on the site is wrong. This is a large 44 mm watch with 22mm lugs. It would be nice if it were 36mm, since 44mm is too big IMO.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I think it's actually larger than the size listed on their site, based on a couple different variations of this model, 44mm with a 24mm strap:

Relic Brady Gunmetal Red Carbon Fiber Mens Watch ZR15649 - Relic - Brands

RELIC Brady Brown Stainless Steel Chronograph Watch: Watches: Amazon.com



Aitch said:


> $33 for this is a pretty solid deal. Plus not huge, 36mm w/ 18mm band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I stand (very) corrected haha. Perhaps a good deal for our larger brethren then?


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

This might be worth the price of entry just for the bracelet, if it's decently high quality...



MP83 said:


> Relic is having a 70% off in their clearance, I know it's a fashion watch but I'm tempted by the one with the mesh strap...
> 
> Men's Clearance Watches Sale | RELIC


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon warehouse deals has a Stuhrling Original Men's 372.33152 for $65 which uses a Seagull 2504 33 jewel movement. Since the Seagull is well over $200, this seems like a good value, although the style is not to my liking, nor the brand.


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

Snagged one, thanks!


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Amazon warehouse deals has a Stuhrling Original Men's 372.33152 for $65 which uses a Seagull 2504 33 jewel movement. Since the Seagull is well over $200, this seems like a good value, although the style is not to my liking, nor the brand.


Thanks for the link


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Half price Ocean 7 Ana-Digi (now $249). If you've got the wrist (44 mm x 15 mm thick) and are looking for a burly Ana-Digi, this one is pretty cool. Titanium case too. Mitch at Ocean 7 / Airnautic is a good guy to deal with too.

Clearance! :: OCEAN7 LM-2AD Analog/Digital -


----------



## flyer60 (Dec 18, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Precisionist 98B167 Men's Watch
> 
> Bulova Precisionist Catamount for $179 with code AFFPRECISN179
> 
> ...


Joma Deals has the blue version for $227.00 JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This watch is being sold in a Portuguese "used" website, but listed as NOS.

If interested, let me know, I can help you with the purchase.

Mechanical Alter divers watch from the 60's...

View attachment 1338102


http://algueirao.olx.pt/relogio-alter-corda-manual-diver-iid-447157897

-----> Please note, not my ad and not my watch, just trying to give something "new" to this thread...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Lusitanv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This watch is being sold in a Portuguese "used" website, but listed as NOS.
> 
> ...


Nice. You don't see many watches with the days in Portuguese.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Victorinox SA Dive Master, 500M, 43mm, sapphire crystal on Woot for $245

Swiss Army Watches


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

makitmama said:


> Victorinox SA Dive Master, 500M, 43mm, sapphire crystal on Woot for $245
> 
> Swiss Army Watches


$269 is the regular price, so not that great of a discount.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Nice. You don't see many watches with the days in Portuguese.


True  I am considering buying it, still checking about specs.


----------



## lamy (Nov 29, 2013)

Sierra Trading Post has the Wenger Aerograph Cockpit Chrono for $100.27 + shipping. Use coupon *SAFIC1214
*
It usually runs around $200. The instrument style isn't for everyone, but it is a great deal regardless.

Wenger Aerograph Cockpit Chrono


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nacar skeleton watch with ETA 2842, sapphire crystal, and deployment clasp for $199.

SharkStores - Nacar 02-29APS236-ASL1 Swiss Made ETA 2842 Automatic Skeleton Dial Sapphire Crystal Exhibition Caseback Leather Strap Mens Watch


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

*Bulova Men's 96A107 Automatic White Dial Bracelet Watch*

I saw this on Slickdeals this morning. 
It's $156 on Newegg and $239 on Amazon.

Newegg.com - Bulova Men's 96A107 Automatic White Dial Bracelet Watch


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Men's 96A107 Automatic White Dial Bracelet Watch*

Sector watches on Woot.com

Sector Watches


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Men's 96A107 Automatic White Dial Bracelet Watch*

Saint Honore Men's 874234 7NCNN Haussman Automatic Black PVD Chronograph with 7750 movement for USD 891 on Amazon









Also has an exhibition back.


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

SRBakker said:


> This has me thinking I ought to sneak back and snag that Vic...


have you gone back for that watch yet? did you happen to see if they have more in stock? also what is there selection like?


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

All you Bulova fans, here's one

Bulova Precisionist Catamount Blue Dial Mens Watch 98B168 for $227 @ jomadeals.com


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

WatchTheTime7 said:


> have you gone back for that watch yet? did you happen to see if they have more in stock? also what is there selection like?


Nope, no time. The selection was mostly fashion brands (albeit pretty good prices) and I only saw one of these. Let me know if you grab it!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Women's Cartier-style Bulova Precisionist for $98.
> 
> Newegg.com - Bulova Precisionist Fairlawn 96L168 Women's Silver Dial Stainless Steel Quartz Analog Watch
> 
> View attachment 1332673


Should be getting one in the mail soon, got it as a bday present for my mom.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Vostok Europe N1 LE Tritium







Leather strap. 225$+ship
Vostok-Europe Men's N1 Rocket Limited Edition Mechanical Automatic Tritium Watch w/ 2 Straps - NH25/2255149-2S
great watch. Big and wears big . Cheapest I have seen.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

If that's an NH35 (Seiko) inside it's a killer deal.


----------



## crvanslyke (Nov 20, 2013)

Woot has Freestyle Hammerheads for $20. 
Note that these are usually 1-day sales.

Sellout.Woot


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Freestyle was one of the first dive watches I wanted when joining WUS. I'm not familiar with this model but if it's really 45mm, I'm in. Thanks!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> If that's an NH35 (Seiko) inside it's a killer deal.


Not criticizing the deal, since this is the best price for this watch by at least $100. However, what makes the NH25A so great? It is just a generic Seiko 7S manufactured in China, non-hacking, non-winding movement that costs around $30. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Not criticizing the deal, since this is the best price for this watch by at least $100. However, what makes the NH25A so great? It is just a generic Seiko 7S manufactured in China, non-hacking, non-winding movement that costs around $30. Correct me if I am wrong.


He says NH35. That would be a better deal. With the NH25, it's basically a SEiko 5 with tritium tube.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Luskar said:


> He says NH35. That would be a better deal. With the NH25, it's basically a SEiko 5 with tritium tube.


The picture is wrong. If you click on the link, it clearly says NH25.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> The picture is wrong. If you click on the link, it clearly says NH25.


I Know, but the original quote was:



MPREZYA said:


> *If* that's an *NH35* (Seiko) inside *it's a killer deal*.


It's not a NH35, so not a killer deal! A nice deal 'cause of the 2 straps and tritium, both would have be nicer with a NH35 or sapphire.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Not criticizing the deal, since this is the best price for this watch by at least $100. However, what makes the NH25A so great? It is just a generic Seiko 7S manufactured in China, non-hacking, non-winding movement that costs around $30. Correct me if I am wrong.


You're incorrect.

The NH Series of movements are an upgrade over the 7s series. They hack and handwind, and they are not all made in China, not that it would necessarily be a bad thing if they were.

The NH designation is simply the "wholesale" label for the 4r36 movements Seiko uses in its own watches, just as the NE series is the wholesale label for the higher grade 6r series used in the SARB models.

If you look at their wholesale catalog, you will see they are marked "Japan", "Malaysia", or unmarked. Some may assume that means the movements are made in China, but that doesn't make it so. Even if those unmarked units are made in China, so what? They're the exact same spec, just lower cost, maybe.

They may be "generic", but I prefer the bulletproof Seiko auto that hacks and handwinds with a smooth second sweep to the non hacking Miyota 8215 with its second hand stutter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

docvail said:


> You're incorrect.
> 
> The NH Series of movements are an upgrade over the 7s series. They hack and handwind, and they are not all made in China, not that it would necessarily be a bad thing if they were.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that the 4r36 is the NH35A and the 7S36 is the NH25A.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> My understanding is that the 4r36 is the NH35A and the 7S36 is the NH25A.


That may be. I am not certain on that one.

The Vostok says it uses the NH35.

Other than the difference in model, the same holds true for the NH25/7s. They're not necessarily made in China just because they have the NH designation, it isn't necessarily a bad thing if they are, and while the 7s doesn't handwind, it's still bulletproof.

By the way, the 4r36 comes in a variety of configurations, each with a different NH3x number. They're not all NH35. It could be NH37, for example.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjasonf (Feb 11, 2011)

crvanslyke said:


> Woot has Freestyle Hammerheads for $20.
> Note that these are usually 1-day sales.
> 
> Sellout.Woot


Same watch is $62 on Amazon, so if you like the style it'd probably make a solid grab and go beater at a great price.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

US shipping only o|


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry in advance for the multi-quote.



Totoro66 said:


> Not criticizing the deal, since this is the best price for this watch by at least $100. However, what makes the NH25A so great? It is just a generic Seiko 7S manufactured in China, non-hacking, non-winding movement that costs around $30. Correct me if I am wrong.





Totoro66 said:


> The picture is wrong. If you click on the link, it clearly says NH25.





docvail said:


> You're incorrect.
> 
> The NH Series of movements are an upgrade over the 7s series. They hack and handwind, and they are not all made in China, not that it would necessarily be a bad thing if they were.
> 
> ...





Totoro66 said:


> My understanding is that the 4r36 is the NH35A and the 7S36 is the NH25A.





docvail said:


> That may be. I am not certain on that one.
> 
> The Vostok says it uses the NH35.
> 
> ...


My bad - I somehow missed the part about the picture saying NH35 and the details saying NH25.

The NH25 is definitely NOT the same as the NH35. While it's possible there could have been a mistake where someone doing the description fat-fingered the keyboard and hit the 2 instead of the 3, but the rest of the description shows that it is indeed the 25 not the upgraded 35 (the description says 21 jewels, the NH3's have 24 jewels). I think you (Totoro) were correct about it being the earlier 7s version, but I'm not positive, as it's not in the current Seiko wholesale catalog.

It's still not a bad movement. Yes, it is "generic", but it's sturdy and fairly accurate. It doesn't hack or handwind (the not handwinding being my only real annoyance with my Seiko SKX007), but it doesn't stutter like the handwinding (but also non-hacking) Miyota 82xx series. Some of the movements MIGHT be made in China, but that doesn't necessarily make them of lower quality, just lower cost.

At $225, that Vostok Euro seems like a pretty good deal if you look at all the specs - Tritium, 4.5mm thick sapphire (2 or 2.5 would have been plenty on a 200m WR watch), and I think they might have had to re-print the date wheels to put the date at 6, which is a nice way to balance out the dial, and unusual on a watch at this price point.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Creation watches.

Seiko skx007 or 009 Pepsi on bracelet £111

Original black or orange Monster on bracelet £118

That's an absolutely incredible bargain for such a great watch.

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-divers-60/


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

crvanslyke said:


> Woot has Freestyle Hammerheads for $20.
> Note that these are usually 1-day sales.
> 
> Sellout.Woot


The brown dial version is a nice change from the everyday. Too bad it's too large for me, but I am happy for you big watch wearers.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I actually own this specific vostok, and it is really a gorgeous watch, with a great finish and a distinctive style. I dont like the logo or the curved lugs.
I think it is a solid deal at this price.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Creation watches.
> 
> Seiko skx007 or 009 Pepsi on bracelet £111
> 
> ...


I've had good luck from Rakuten for these watches. $125 and up...

Rakuten: SKX007K - Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification Doc. Very well stated. I have the 4R36/NH36 in my gen 2 Monster and love it. Super smooth and deadly accurate right out of the box. If fact, it is my most accurate mechanical at a consistent +1 seconds per day.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

RyanD said:


> View attachment 1336601


What's that thing on the top left? Couldn't find info on it. Something that locks the bezel?

Edit: Found it.


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

faiz31887 said:


> What's that thing on the top left? Couldn't find info on it. Something that locks the bezel?
> 
> Edit: Found it.


Thanks for sharing that, I was wondering myself!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Casio Watches scheduled to come up on editorscloset.com on Monday, Jan. 13th


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Watch-U-Say? said:


> Thanks for sharing that, I was wondering myself!


That almost looks like it might be some sort of tension lock for the bezel.


----------



## rjasonf (Feb 11, 2011)

lots of cheap weekenders at sellout.woot.com


----------



## flyer60 (Dec 18, 2013)

WeWOOD Date Beige $61.69 shipped

WeWOOD Men's Date DATE-BEIGE Beige Wood Analog Quartz Watch with Beige Dial


----------



## xleroi (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the Intel, I picked up a few. No collection is complete without a weekender.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Really fun and utilitarian Sinn-esque Casio for $33? Suh-weet!








Casio Men E-DATA-BANK MWH MTP1342L MTP-1342L-1B1 [MTP-1342L-1B1] - USD33.00 : MyWatchesHub.com Mens Watches, Womens Watches, Watch Accessories, Fashion Watch, Children Watches, Wristwatches, Watches at Great bargain prices with Free Shipping


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Just ordered one. That watch is the bomb.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

I just ordered one of these Casios too, couldn't pass that up. Shipping was free but they added $1 for insurance, so it was really $34, still a bargain of course. Thanks for the tip Negakinu.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh sure why not? I ordered one too. Worst case scenario it ends up a nice gift for someone. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

flyer60 said:


> WeWOOD Date Beige $61.69 shipped
> 
> WeWOOD Men's Date DATE-BEIGE Beige Wood Analog Quartz Watch with Beige Dial
> 
> View attachment 1342788


" splash resistant up to 10 meters"

What the heck is a 10m splash? I guess that's like "18K fake gold"...


----------



## MMar (Nov 1, 2012)

dilal said:


> " splash resistant up to 10 meters"
> 
> What the heck is a 10m splash? I guess that's like "18K fake gold"...


I thought you weren't supposed to get those watches wet at all or risk warping the wood...?


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

MMar said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to get those watches wet at all or risk warping the wood...?


I'd be afraid of termites, myself.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

dilal said:


> " splash resistant up to 10 meters"
> 
> What the heck is a 10m splash? I guess that's like "18K fake gold"...


10 meter splash


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

dilal said:


> " splash resistant up to 10 meters"
> 
> What the heck is a 10m splash? I guess that's like "18K fake gold"...


100% 18k Gold*

*Plated


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> I'd be afraid of termites, myself.


I'd be afraid it was a witch. :-d


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> I'd be afraid it was a witch. :-d


Only if it floats. Like very small rocks and a duck.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> Really fun and utilitarian Sinn-esque Casio for $33? Suh-weet!
> 
> View attachment 1342946
> 
> Casio Men E-DATA-BANK MWH MTP1342L MTP-1342L-1B1 [MTP-1342L-1B1] - USD33.00 : MyWatchesHub.com Mens Watches, Womens Watches, Watch Accessories, Fashion Watch, Children Watches, Wristwatches, Watches at Great bargain prices with Free Shipping


Thanks for the tip Negakinu !
Great deal, couldn't pass it up. Just ordered the black one.

Cheers


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

JOMASHOP is having a door buster event on SEIKO's and thought that $149 for a black MONSTER SKX779 on rubber is a pretty good deal.
CLICK HERE









-Pete


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

P415B said:


> JOMASHOP is having a door buster event on SEIKO's
> View attachment 1343993
> 
> 
> -Pete


Same price on the orange version, for those so inclined... http://m.jomashop.com/seiko-divers-skx781k3.html#0


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Seiko SRP349

Seiko SRP349 Men's 5 Sports Green Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Watch


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks to be some more Sawtooth Seikos available for $189.99

Seiko Diver Men's 47mm Black Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SHC063 - Men - Seiko Watches


----------



## prh27 (Jan 3, 2014)

They must have went quick. Out of stock already.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Casio Watches scheduled to come up on editorscloset.com on Monday, Jan. 13th


So can you post the prices so I don't have to register?


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

P415B said:


> JOMASHOP is having a door buster event on SEIKO's and thought that $149 for a black MONSTER SKX779 on rubber is a pretty good deal.
> CLICK HERE
> 
> View attachment 1343993
> ...


Stop making me spend money!


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

Sony SmartWatch Bluetooth Android Watch Black

69.00 USD

*Sony SmartWatch Bluetooth Android Watch Black*


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

WolfBox said:


> Sony SmartWatch Bluetooth Android Watch Black
> 
> 69.00 USD
> 
> *Sony SmartWatch Bluetooth Android Watch Black*


I think I paid $15 for mine. Worst $15 ever spent.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> So can you post the prices so I don't have to register?


92 Watches listed, including G-Shocks and Edifices, at decent discounts, prices range from $53 to $371 lol


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> I think I paid $15 for mine. Worst $15 ever spent.


From where?

I wanted to try the smart watches once.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

WolfBox said:


> From where?
> 
> I wanted to try the smart watches once.


I can't remember. It was awhile ago.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

P415B said:


> JOMASHOP is having a door buster event on SEIKO's and thought that $149 for a black MONSTER SKX779 on rubber is a pretty good deal.
> CLICK HERE
> 
> View attachment 1343993
> ...


why so cheap?mare these how do you say ... Damaged goods? Returned from customers?


----------



## MMar (Nov 1, 2012)

N.Caffrey said:


> why so cheap?mare these how do you say ... Damaged goods? Returned from customers?


IIRC, JomaShop/JomaDeals have a separate sale section for open-box products.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

GoJoshGo said:


> Same price on the orange version, for those so inclined... Seiko Divers Mens Watch SKX781K3





P415B said:


> JOMASHOP is having a door buster event on SEIKO's and thought that $149 for a black MONSTER SKX779 on rubber is a pretty good deal.
> CLICK HERE
> 
> View attachment 1343993
> ...


Is this his really a good deal anyway for 50$ more you can get it on bracelet from Long island watch


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

If either one of these two Casios strike your fancy, this is a very good price for them:

Casio Analog Watches - 2 Colors


----------



## Soap (Dec 6, 2008)

Seiko Sawtooth back in stock at the moment...

Seiko Diver Men's 47mm Black Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SHC063 - Men - Seiko Watches


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks- I help off on the Monster, but couldn't hold back on this one. Hopefully it will all go through...



Soap said:


> Seiko Sawtooth back in stock at the moment...
> 
> Seiko Diver Men's 47mm Black Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SHC063 - Men - Seiko Watches


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

P415B said:


> JOMASHOP is having a door buster event on SEIKO's and thought that $149 for a black MONSTER SKX779 on rubber is a pretty good deal.
> CLICK HERE
> 
> View attachment 1343993
> ...


If I may quote the immortal Charlton Heston...
"damn you all, damn you all to he**"

NEVER EVER browse this thread at 3:00 am. My wallet is a night owl!!!
I now have monster number 3 on the way. My Mako's are getting less and less lonely by the year


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

In case anyone is interested, World of Watches has the Invicta 9937 Pro Diver with ETA 2824 movement for $294. I also found a discount code for 10% off which would bring the price down to $265 with free shipping. The discount code is "DISCOWNTS10" (yeah, that's how they spelled it). I haven't tried it so can't guarantee the code will work. It says there are only 5 left when I checked a few minutes ago.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...=1&promotion_code=WMP787912061318135561064820


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

bambam650 said:


> In case anyone is interested, World of Watches has the Invicta 9937 Pro Diver with ETA 2824 movement for $294. I also found a discount code for 10% off which would bring the price down to $265 with free shipping. The discount code is "DISCOWNTS10" (yeah, that's how they spelled it). I haven't tried it so can't guarantee the code will work. It says there are only 5 left when I checked a few minutes ago.
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...=1&promotion_code=WMP787912061318135561064820


29 one star reviews on Amazon. Yup, it's an Invicta.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

When did they start using the ETA 2824-2 again? I thought the 9937 was strictly using a SW200. Definitely a good deal...


bambam650 said:


> In case anyone is interested, World of Watches has the Invicta 9937 Pro Diver with ETA 2824 movement for $294. I also found a discount code for 10% off which would bring the price down to $265 with free shipping. The discount code is "DISCOWNTS10" (yeah, that's how they spelled it). I haven't tried it so can't guarantee the code will work. It says there are only 5 left when I checked a few minutes ago.
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...=1&promotion_code=WMP787912061318135561064820


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, WoW must have somehow acquired a batch of NOS 9937's. I know Invicta isn't very well liked on this forum and for good reason, but like someone said on another Invicta related thread, you really have to separate the overall brand from this particlar watch and also the 8926. These aren't your run of the mill Invicta's. Not trying to defend Invicta.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've had a SW200 9937OC (also from WOW) for 6 years now and have no complaints. I'd rather have had a 2824-2 under the hood, but they were no longer available at the time of purchase. So, a SW200, plus Sapphire crystal was well worth the $198 I paid in '08. If they are indeed NOS 9937's then this is a sweet DEAL.


bambam650 said:


> Yeah, WoW must have somehow acquired a batch of NOS 9937's. I know Invicta isn't very well liked on this forum and for good reason, but like someone said on another Invicta related thread, you really have to separate the overall brand from this particlar watch and also the 8926. These aren't your run of the mill Invicta's. Not trying to defend Invicta.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

20% back in points with code WINTER at Rakuten. Some good deals on mid-range watches like Tissot, Hamilton, etc.

http://view.newsletter.rakuten.com/...572&jb=ff3b15707466&ju=fe881577726c0d7e71&r=0

Nice Orient Star for $252 net. Hand winds and hacks.
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/orient-...watch-with-power-reserve-domed/260733585.html


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Got my SNZF47 at Ashford. $99.95 Luv it. Gains 6-8 secs per week. Im no accuracy freek. So that fits my pistol.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> 20% back in points with code WINTER at Rakuten. Some good deals on mid-range watches like Tissot, Hamilton, etc.
> 
> http://view.newsletter.rakuten.com/...572&jb=ff3b15707466&ju=fe881577726c0d7e71&r=0
> 
> ...


That is a nice Orient Star, and is reminiscent of the Orient 60th Anniversary manual wind model, which is a beautiful vintage inspired model that I always receive compliments about.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

mleok said:


> That is a nice Orient Star, and is reminiscent of the Orient 60th Anniversary manual wind model, which is a beautiful vintage inspired model that I always receive compliments about.


Almost identical except for the movement and crystal, I always fancy domed for vintage watches, gives the dial a nice glow (as seen below on my gold 60th)


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Joma shop is having a doorbuster event on Seikos, up to 82% off: Seiko Doorbuster Event


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

It just hit me. It's possible that the WOW 9937 may not be NOS as it has a Flame Fusion Crystal. Didn't the original ETA based 9937 have a Sapphire crystal? The plot thickens...


bambam650 said:


> Yeah, WoW must have somehow acquired a batch of NOS 9937's. I know Invicta isn't very well liked on this forum and for good reason, but like someone said on another Invicta related thread, you really have to separate the overall brand from this particlar watch and also the 8926. These aren't your run of the mill Invicta's. Not trying to defend Invicta.


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

Soap said:


> Seiko Sawtooth back in stock at the moment...
> 
> Seiko Diver Men's 47mm Black Rubber Stainless Steel Case Hardlex Watch SHC063 - Men - Seiko Watches





carpoon said:


> Thanks- I help off on the Monster, but couldn't hold back on this one. Hopefully it will all go through...


I ordered one also, then freaked out a little when I saw the PP addy on my confirmation email.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

bvc2005 said:


> It just hit me. It's possible that the WOW 9937 may not be NOS as it has a Flame Fusion Crystal. Didn't the original ETA based 9937 have a Sapphire crystal? The plot thickens...


I thought they always use flame fusion on them. I'm no Invicta expert though, and I doubt if they got a new shipment of ETA's in recently.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

RyanD said:


> 20% back in points with code WINTER at Rakuten. Some good deals on mid-range watches like Tissot, Hamilton, etc.
> 
> Nice Orient Star for $252 net. Hand winds and hacks.
> Orient Star Classic Automatic Dress Watch with Power Reserve, Domed Crystal EL05004W - Rakuten.com Shopping


Thanks!


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Watch-U-Say? said:


> I ordered one also, then freaked out a little when I saw the PP addy on my confirmation email.


Just bought one. My new years resolution was to sell some watches before buying anymore, as well as to reduce my credit card payments!!!!!!!!!!
But with free shipping it's a bargain compared to what even second hand ones are going for. Convince myself convince myself.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

peatnick said:


> Almost identical except for the movement and crystal, I always fancy acrylic for vintage watches, gives the dial a nice glow (as seen below on my gold 60th)


The 60th anniversary Orient has a mineral glass crystal, albeit a highly domed one, not an acrylic crystal.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tinknocker said:


> I thought they always use flame fusion on them. I'm no Invicta expert though, and I doubt if they got a new shipment of ETA's in recently.


I was under the impression that it first started with an ETA 2824-2 with sapphire, then a SW200 with sapphire, and then finally a SW200 with flame fusion.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

So was I...


mleok said:


> I was under the impression that it first started with an ETA 2824-2 with sapphire, then a SW200 with sapphire, and then finally a SW200 with flame fusion.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

bambam650 said:


> Yeah, WoW must have somehow acquired a batch of NOS 9937's. I know Invicta isn't very well liked on this forum and for good reason, but like someone said on another Invicta related thread, you really have to separate the overall brand from this particlar watch and also the 8926. These aren't your run of the mill Invicta's. Not trying to defend Invicta.


Did I miss something? Where does it say that it's an ETA?


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Look closely at the case-back shot. The rotor reads: 25 Jewels Swiss Made. This leads one to assume... The pic doesn't allow one to get a good enough view and confirm the ETA logo however.


Luskar said:


> Did I miss something? Where does it say that it's an ETA?


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

The first issue of the Invicta 9937's had a saphire crystal with ETA 2824. Then they went to a flame fusion crystal with ETA 2824. Then they went to a flame fusion crystal with Sellita SW200. By NOS, I meant these must be the older flame fusion with ETA version. The watches that I received have the ETA 2824 movement in them as you can see from the caseback. If it was a Sellita it would say 26 jewels and it would have either a blue or black rotor with the word Invicta laser cut; not the solid gold plated rotor with the word Invicta stamped on it. Now could it be some other type of ETA 2824 clone? It's possible, but I highly doubt it. I'll know for sure when I receive my case opener and can remove the caseback.

PS - I'll take a closer look at the caseback tonight to see if I can find any reference to ETA and post a photo.

Edit: This image from a CW watch with ETA 2824 may help. I'll look for these markings tonight.


----------



## Colin747 (Jan 9, 2014)

Citizen eco-drive AT2290-01A
RRP £229
Reduced to £83.74
If you sign up to this newsletter you can get 10% off to bring it to £66.99

Watch -> Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Quartz Watch with White Dial Chronograph Display and Grey Green Fabric Strap AT2290-01A: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
Newsletter -> http://amzn.to/1d9kvwS


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Colin747 said:


> Citizen eco-drive AT2290-01A
> RRP £229
> Reduced to £83.74
> If you sign up to this newsletter you can get 10% off to bring it to £66.99
> ...


Will they ship to the US? I'd hit that...


----------



## Colin747 (Jan 9, 2014)

Not sure, I'd guess they would but you could end up spending a fortune on shipping.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Odd...as my SW200 9937 has a sapphire crystal, not flame fusion. As for the current WOW version being an ETA 2824 clone...I had the same thought. Would an Asian clone also be 25 jewels? I suppose so. But then, would the rotor read Swiss made?. With Invicta , anything is possible... Great post bambam650! Keep us posted.


bambam650 said:


> The first issue of the Invicta 9937's had a saphire crystal with ETA 2824. Then they went to a flame fusion crystal with ETA 2824. Then they went to a flame fusion crystal with Sellita SW200. By NOS, I meant these must be the older flame fusion with ETA version. The watches that I received have the ETA 2824 movement in them as you can see from the caseback. If it was a Sellita it would say 26 jewels and it would have either a blue or black rotor with the word Invicta laser cut; not the solid gold plated rotor with the word Invicta stamped on it. Now could it be some other type of ETA 2824 clone? It's possible, but I highly doubt it. I'll know for sure when I receive my case opener and can remove the caseback.
> 
> PS - I'll take a closer look at the caseback tonight to see if I can find any reference to ETA and post a photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Will they ship to the US? I'd hit that...


Yes, it comes to $112 USD shipped with 2 weeks delivery, about $20 more for expedited.


----------



## fjf (Mar 26, 2011)

A Seiko quartz chronograph at less than half the normal price:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...=B00F7NCH1A&linkCode=as2&tag=blogdecholl05-21


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

fjf said:


> A Seiko quartz chronograph at less than half the normal price:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...=B00F7NCH1A&linkCode=as2&tag=blogdecholl05-21


That one will not ship to North America.


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> That one will not ship to North America.


$79 plus free shipping in the US: Seiko Chronograph Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SSB099: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## fjf (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, most of bargains here are only for americans. Hope you can live with it if one of them is not


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

fjf said:


> Well, most of bargains here are only for americans. Hope you can live with it if one of them is not


Perfectly fine with me.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

bvc2005 said:


> Odd...as my SW200 9937 has a sapphire crystal, not flame fusion. As for the current WOW version being an ETA 2824 clone...I had the same thought. Would an Asian clone also be 25 jewels? I suppose so. But then, would the rotor read Swiss made?. With Invicta , anything is possible... Great post bambam650! Keep us posted.


I just peered through the caseback again with a flashlight and magnifying glass and all the proper ETA markings are there. They are too small to get a photo of, but I assure you the movements in the two 9937's that I received recently from World of Watches are authentic ETA 2824-2 movements. I'm sure some will still be skeptical, but I am convinced.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Here it is a little cheaper.
Seiko Chronograph Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SSB099


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

The proof is in the pudding. Congratulations!


bambam650 said:


> I just peered through the caseback again with a flashlight and magnifying glass and all the proper ETA markings are there. They are too small to get a photo of, but I assure you the movements in the two 9937's that I received recently from World of Watches are authentic ETA 2824-2 movements. I'm sure some will still be skeptical, but I am convinced.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

Creation Watches has 1st generation Bambinos for $129. I have the white dial. Tempted to get the black.

Watches of the week

Great deal.


----------



## Bsod (Apr 16, 2013)

I've never heard of SD Time Interchange before, but they claim a Seiko movement, and it's only $10.00

SD Time Interchange

UPDATE - Just bought one, I'll review it when it comes in


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.shophq.com/Invicta_45mm_Diver_Special_Edition_Quartz_Stainless_Steel_Polyurethane_Strap_Watch/626-363.aspx?storeid=1&cm_re=SearchList-_-N-_-N&prop=Invicta%20Warehouse%20Sale|3605&prop=Watches|229&CheetahID=IWSKick&om_rid=Nsu5$N&om_mid=_BS2KmXB83vDTJN&rap=2774_email_Promo&sort=0

Invicta 45mm Diver Special Edition Quartz Stainless Steel Polyurethane Strap Watch
39.41 USD


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's a list of current deals at Ashford. You might want to bookmark it for future reference.

Deals, coupons, promotions from Ashford


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Here's a list of current deals at Ashford. You might want to bookmark it for future reference.
> 
> Deals, coupons, promotions from Ashford


This is the weirdest Hamilton I have ever seen: Hamilton Men's American Classic Shaped ODC X-02 Watch H51571339


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This Rado is gorgeous for $1299. Code *AFFDSTAR1299

Rado D-Star 200 R15966203 Men's Watch

*


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

jmoneyfh said:


> This is the weirdest Hamilton I have ever seen: Hamilton Men's American Classic Shaped ODC X-02 Watch H51571339


Who buys that? (Somebody must buy that or they wouldn't make it.)


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

RyanD said:


> This Rado is gorgeous for $1299. Code *AFFDSTAR1299
> 
> Rado D-Star 200 R15966203 Men's Watch
> 
> ...




















I have the Grey dial and love it. For the blue this is a fantastic deal as that is the most desirable color but the Grey has been a better deal and to me goes better with a dress or casual.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

fjf said:


> View attachment 1347986
> 
> 
> A Seiko quartz chronograph at less than half the normal price:
> ...


Thats the normal price.
here's for $89 + free shipping from top rated seller on bay
Seiko SSB099P1 Men&apos;s Watch Chronograph Stainless Steel SSB099 | eBay


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

WolfBox said:


> Who buys that? (Somebody must buy that or they wouldn't make it.)


Just think about it. You get three watches for the price of one. What a great deal!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Perrelet Seacraft Chronograph $1599 with code *DMCRAFT1599 . *Reviews indicate that the quality is on par with Omega and Breitling. Has a helium escape valve and micro adjusting bracelet.

Perrelet Diver A1054-B Men's Watch


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

*Rado* Diver *R12639023* at *ASHFORD* for *$649* via coupon code "*DMDIVER649*"with *free shipping*.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

From Slickdeals

Zeno Roman Art Deco Automatic Silver Dial Black Leather Mens Watch 98209-I2
Zeno Roman Art Deco Automatic Silver Dial Black Leather Mens Watch 98209-I2

Zeno Godat Automatic Silver Dial Black Leather Strap Mens Watch 6273-G3
Zeno Godat Automatic Silver Dial Black Leather Strap Mens Watch 6273-G3

Other Zeno items on sale
Zeno Doorbuster Event

Pics from WUS members


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Not a watch, but this looks cool for $30. 12" Skagen wall clock.

Amazon.com - Skagen 12'' Silver Tone Square Skc0023


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Not a watch, but this looks cool for $30. 12" Skagen wall clock.
> 
> Amazon.com - Skagen 12'' Silver Tone Square Skc0023
> 
> View attachment 1350548


Same price in black.

Amazon.com - Skagen 12" Black Square Wall Clock Skc0022


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

an 18$ quartz beater, military watch on woot
Columbia Field Master
Columbia Men's Fieldmaster Watch - Your Choice


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview Chronograph with 7753 movement for $699 with code *AFFJAZZ699

Hamilton H37616331 Watch
*


----------



## MMar (Nov 1, 2012)

Jomashop:

Take $25 off your order of $500 or more w/ code MLK25
Take $50 off your order of $1000 or more w/ code MLK50

Includes flash sale items.


----------



## rc19189 (Jan 18, 2014)

Amazon has Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch for $198.61 and free shipping.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Great Price. Plus you get 5 Year Citizen Warranty. I have the Asian model (with engraved case-back) and it's a keeper.


rc19189 said:


> Amazon has Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch for $198.61 and free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 1353125


----------



## Lucky_Craft (Aug 18, 2013)

That's a steal on the nighthawk!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

One of my favorite watches(Mine is the Asian model - just a few differences but esentially the same watch), it looks great on leather but the bracelet is also superb.


rc19189 said:


> Amazon has Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch for $198.61 and free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 1353125


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Agreed! The bracelet is top notch. What type of leather shoes did you give it?


MP83 said:


> One of my favorite watches(Mine is the Asian model - just a few differences but esentially the same watch), it looks great on leather but the bracelet is also superb.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

bvc2005 said:


> Agreed! The bracelet is top notch. What type of leather shoes did you give it?


A grey leather Obris Morgan strap that I got in a trade, I love the look


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Great Choice!


MP83 said:


> A grey leather Obris Morgan strap that I got in a trade, I love the look
> 
> View attachment 1353201


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Wish said:


> Thanks for the tip Negakinu !
> Great deal, couldn't pass it up. Just ordered the black one.
> 
> Cheers


Has anyone who ordered this watch received it yet? I have not.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

David8b said:


> Has anyone who ordered this watch received it yet? I have not.


Me either.... Starting to be concerned. No shipping notice no nothing.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Doboji said:


> Me either.... Starting to be concerned. No shipping notice no nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Is this ohclock???

If so they have reputation of never giving confirmation of anything. The watch just mysteriously arrives.
The only way to deal with them is to open a PayPal dispute. Then a fire gets lit under their asses, and the will communicate. They are known as not to be the most professional outfit out there.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

I did not receive any communication from Ohclock after my purchase. I sent them an email on day 12 and finally received an email with tracking information through DHL. The watch was shipped out the next day and I received it 3 days later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

alpharon said:


> I did not receive any communication from Ohclock after my purchase. I sent them an email on day 12 and finally received an email with tracking information through DHL. The watch was shipped out the next day and I received it 3 days later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have an email address? I don't see one on the website. I called the phone number and left a message.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

rc19189 said:


> Amazon has Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch for $198.61 and free shipping.
> 
> A little cheaper on Jomashop @ $195: Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive Pilot Watch Mens Watch BJ7000-52E


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

RyanD said:


> 20% back in points with code WINTER at Rakuten. Some good deals on mid-range watches like Tissot, Hamilton, etc.
> 
> http://view.newsletter.rakuten.com/...572&jb=ff3b15707466&ju=fe881577726c0d7e71&r=0
> 
> ...


Confirmed. The OS deal is legitimate, and the watch is authentic.


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

David8b said:


> Do you have an email address? I don't see one on the website. I called the phone number and left a message.


[email protected]

From personal experience and reading about other people's experiences with Ohclock, they're legit. Customer service could be better, but you'll get the watch that you purchased from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Mediocre said:


> Confirmed. The OS deal is legitimate, and the watch is authentic.


Good deal then, I think Seiya was charging quite a bit more when they used to carry it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mleok said:


> Good deal then, I think Seiya was charging quite a bit more when they used to carry it.


Yeah, I figured it was worth a shot. Buying through Rakuten you also have a little extra security to ensure you get what you paid for. For the price, I am genuinely surprised at how much watch you get.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

True. But, I'd go with Amazon as they are an AD and you get the 5 Year warranty directly from Citizen. JS is not an AD...don't know what their warranty record is like.


Drudge said:


> rc19189 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon has Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch for $198.61 and free shipping.
> ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

bvc2005 said:


> True. But, I'd go with Amazon as they are an AD and you get the 5 Year warranty directly from Citizen. JS is not an AD...don't know what their warranty record is like.
> 
> It depends. Taxes and cash back can make a bigger difference.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

David8b said:


> Has anyone who ordered this watch received it yet? I have not.


It's arrived but I wasn't home so have to pick up from my local post office.
Hope you'll receive yours soon

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

WolfBox said:


> *Invicta 45mm Diver Special Edition Quartz Stainless Steel Polyurethane Strap Watch*
> 
> 39.41 USD



*Invicta 45mm Diver Special Edition Quartz Stainless Steel Polyurethane Strap Watch*

*Choices: * Black/Black, Black/White, Blue/Blue or Red/Black bezel/dial
Experience the unmatched class and quality of this special edition Invicta Diver! 
The perfect update for any wardrobe, this timepiece begins with a round silver-tone stainless steel case and a fixed bezel with Arabic numerals. Everyday elegance with superior craftsmanship, this Invicta comes together with a comfortable strap and two matching keepers for a truly modern look - sophistication and style combined! A metal dial settles at the center of this timepiece and features trusted timekeeping techniques expected from Invicta. You'll find index markers at all hour positions for an effortless view of the time while the hour, minute and seconds hands circle with luminous Tritnite accents. A seconds track lines the outer edge while "Invicta" and its logo stand proudly below 12:00 and "Special Edition" shows above 6:00. 
Whether you're looking to update your handsome style or to give the gift of time, from grads to groomsmen, this special edition Invicta Diver makes a signature statement! 
*Details* 

*Movement: *Japanese TMI PC21 Quartz 
*Movement Country of Origin: *Japan 
*Case Measurements: *45mm 
*Case Thickness: *13mm 
*Crystal: *Flame Fusion 
*Crown: *Push/Pull 
*Strap: *Polyurethane Rubber 
*Strap Measurements: * 9-3/4" L x 22mm W 
*Clasp: *Buckle 
*Maximum Wrist Size:* 8-3/4" 
*Water Resistance: *10 ATM - 100 Meters - 330 Feet 
*Weight:* 3 oz. 
*Model Numbers: * 
Black/Black: 15222 
Black/White: 15223 
Blue/Blue: 15224 
Red/Black: 15227 
*UPC:* 
Black/Black: 886678185658 
Black/White: 886678185665 
Blue/Blue: 886678185672 
Red/Black: 886678185702 
*Watch Country of Origin: *Japan 
*Additional Information: * Watch comes packaged in Invicta watch box with instruction manual and warranty information. 

I hate Invicta watches. But... this one changed my mind. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

alpharon said:


> [email protected]
> 
> From personal experience and reading about other people's experiences with Ohclock, they're legit. Customer service could be better, but you'll get the watch that you purchased from them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their communication is pathetic. Two emails without an answer. The third I threatened them with a PayPal dispute. They then mailed me on Sunday stating the watch would be sent Monday and supply a tracking number. Did not receive one by today. Opened a dispute with PayPal this morning. I suggest you open a dispute if you paid using PayPal. Once enough people complain they wilt get some pressure from PayPal if they want to keep using the service.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

bigduke6 said:


> Their communication is pathetic. Two emails without an answer. The third I threatened them with a PayPal dispute. They then mailed me on Sunday stating the watch would be sent Monday and supply a tracking number. Did not receive one by today. Opened a dispute with PayPal this morning. I suggest you open a dispute if you paid using PayPal. Once enough people complain they wilt get some pressure from PayPal if they want to keep using the service.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


Did you wait about 2 weeks? Because some other sellers are terrible with CS yet they still give the watch. Example: Precision time. I emailed them when is my watching going to be shipped. They said it's still in factor and like an hour later my watch game in the mail.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

They mailed me an hour ago, apologising and told me my order was processed incorrectly and the watch would ship today and they will supply tracking number. I ordered last Thursday and they are shipping today. Nearly a week later. I am not prepared to give them two weeks. I tried to be nice, but this did not get me anywhere. Only when I opened a dispute did they get into gear. Never replied to any other mails. When I buy from skywatches in Singapore the communication has been great, with very fast shipping. I have bought from them three or four times.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

bigduke6 said:


> They mailed me an hour ago, apologising and told me my order was processed incorrectly and the watch would ship today and they will supply tracking number. I ordered last Thursday and they are shipping today. Nearly a week later. I am not prepared to give them two weeks. I tried to be nice, but this did not get me anywhere. Only when I opened a dispute did they get into gear. Never replied to any other mails. When I buy from skywatches in Singapore the communication has been great, with very fast shipping. I have bought from them three or four times.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


Their site states they ship in 2 business days. If you ordered it on Thursday, and they shipped on Tuesday/Wednesday, depending on the time of day you ordered, the time of day it was shipped, time differences between countries, what is considered a business etc, they may have shipped it on the 3rd business day. While it doesn't meet their "2 business days" statement, it also doesn't seem too terrible to me.

Anyway, I hope you really like your watch. I am happy with mine (well worth the 10 day wait for them to ship it to me).


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

They have not shipped yet, so it has been five business days so far. I have no problem with them shipping in even ten days. They just do not communicate or reply to emails unless you threaten with PayPal. I did a bit of research on them, and they seem to be well known for poor or no communication.
I feel that giving them three business days to respond to an email is sufficient.
I am sure I will be happy with the watch, but their service is another story.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

bigduke6 said:


> The only way to deal with them is to open a PayPal dispute. Then a fire gets lit under their asses, and the will communicate.


LOL, - sadly this is sometimes the only way to get a response from sellers...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Timex women's watches with leather straps for $16
Amazon.com: Up to 60% off Timex Elevated Classics: Watches


----------



## Petahwong (Apr 2, 2008)

¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡Û¡ÚSEIKO¡Û¥×¥í¥¹¥Ú¥Ã¥¯¥¹ PROSPEX¡¡¥´¥ë¥´13¡¡¥³¥é¥Ü¥ì¡¼¥·¥ç¥ó¡¡500ËÜ¸ÂÄê¥â¥Ç¥ë¡¡¥»¥¤¥³¡¼¡¡SBBN023¡¡¥Þ¥ê¡¼¥ó¥Þ¥¹¥¿¡¼ ¥×¥í¥Õ¥§¥Ã¥·¥ç¥Ê¥ë¡¡¥À¥¤¥Ð¡¼¥¦¥©¥Ã¥Á ¡ÚÀµµ¬ÉÊ¡¦Á÷ÎÁÌµÎÁ¡¦¥é¥Ã¥Ô¥ó¥°ÌµÎÁ¡¦¥á¡¼¥«¡¼ÊÝ¾ÚÉÕ¡Û¡Úsmtb-TK¡Û¡§alfetta

The MarineMaster Tuna is pretty much sold out everywhere. This is ike the Darth Tuna with out the price. (I did purchase one
I was looking for this guy for a while)


----------



## adammthompson (Nov 22, 2013)

Dirt-cheap beater ($9): Rakuten.com:Altatac|MQ241B Casual Classic Mens Rubber Watch|Household


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Jomashop has a big sale on Zeno watches today, most are 60% off.

Sent from my Tegra Note 7


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

sduford said:


> Jomashop has a big sale on Zeno watches today, most are 60% off.
> 
> Sent from my Tegra Note 7


$929 is a great price for the moonphase with power reserve.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> $929 is a great price for the moonphase with power reserve.


Damm, the credit card is maxed-out!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe it's a good thing. Never buy on a whim... But, that is an awesome Moonphase PR!


sduford said:


> Damm, the credit card is maxed-out!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Asprey of London Chronometer certified automatic chronographs for $1095 on Vente-Privee. 6 models to choose from.

http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

zeli9 said:


> LOL, - sadly this is sometimes the only way to get a response from sellers...


Still no tracking number as promised.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Doboji said:


> Me either.... Starting to be concerned. No shipping notice no nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I picked it up this morning from post office. 
Here's a photo









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Orient Bambino at Creation Watches.

White dial for $129 + Free Shipping

Orient Classic Automatic ER24005W


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

*$77* for a black PVD Orient Stingray

The Orient EM7K003B Stingray is a good looking watch with quick day change button and an offset crown at 4:00. It features a 21-jewel Orient automatic (self-winding) movement, a day and date feature, and a continuous operation time of more than 40 ho

and free shipping for orders over $99

(I have no affiliation with Long Island Watch)


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

bigduke6 said:


> Still no tracking number as promised.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


Tracking number arrived today. Sending DHL.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

d2ward said:


> *$77* for a black PVD Orient Stingray
> 
> The Orient EM7K003B Stingray is a good looking watch with quick day change button and an offset crown at 4:00. It features a 21-jewel Orient automatic (self-winding) movement, a day and date feature, and a continuous operation time of more than 40 ho
> 
> ...


I got one of these from their Black Friday sale. Great looking watch for that price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Today Vente-Privee is selling watches made out of Apollo 11, moon dust, and The Titanic. Seriously!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Field hand-wind watch $369 with code *DMFIELD369

Hamilton Khaki Field H60419533 Men's Watch
*


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field hand-wind watch $369 with code *DMFIELD369
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H60419533 Men's Watch
> *


I seriously need to stop reading this thread.


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> I seriously need to stop reading this thread.


No you should continue on. Until you live in a forest because you sold everything you have for watches.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

WolfBox said:


> No you should continue on. Until you live in a forest because you sold everything you have for watches.


Dang! If I decide to give up my addiction, I have to make sure you're not in the support group that I will be attending.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Ohclock watches ran out of Sawtooths again- they cancelled my order and refunded me the money and it's now showing out of stock. I'm not that upset since I already have one, but there goes my plans for keeping one on rubber and one on bracelet and alternating wearing them.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

carpoon said:


> Ohclock watches ran out of Sawtooths again- they cancelled my order and refunded me the money and it's now showing out of stock. I'm not that upset since I already have one, but there goes my plans for keeping one on rubber and one on bracelet and alternating wearing them.


Bummer. They finally sent me a tracking number which shows the watch is on its way via Italy and Germany.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

WolfBox said:


> No you should continue on. Until you live in a forest because you sold everything you have for watches.


I'm already sending watches to the office instead of the apartment, so I think I'm starting to show advanced signs of addiction...

Sent from my iPhone using magic.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Precisionist Champlain $168 with code *AFFPRECIS168. *

Bulova Precisionist 96B132 Men's Watch


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Lucien Piccard has no provenance of any kind. They generally make quartz watches at inflated MSRPs, which frequently go on sale for less than $100 USD. If you don't care about any of these things, as I do, then you might like the Lucien Piccard Trieste, on sale today for $79.99. I'm smitten with the aesthetics, and the price is unarguably good.

Stainless Steel/Black Leather
Rosetone/Brown Leather


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Wish said:


> I picked it up this morning from post office.
> Here's a photo
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe mine will arrive soon also.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

David8b said:


> Maybe mine will arrive soon also.


Well I ordered it from their Ebay store instead of the site & I think thats why I got a quick delivery. Hope You will receive yours soon.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wife just surprised me with a tissot sea touch. Not allowed to by any others for a year. That was the deal!

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

bigduke6 said:


> Wife just surprised me with a tissot sea touch. Not allowed to by any others for a year. That was the deal!
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


Congrats, very nice.......how long was this "year" that you agreed to? LOL


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

A full year. Didn't tell her I have the sawtooth and another one in the mail.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

bigduke6 said:


> A full year. Didn't tell her I have the sawtooth and another one in the mail.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


You need to stop reading this thread otherwise you will break the deal.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Us 500 at the tissot outlet shop here in Kaohsiung.









Need to unsubscribe from this thread for a while!!
Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourbill (Dec 1, 2010)

Saw this on Slick and grabbed it, pretty nice price.

Ashford has *Bulova Precisionist Champlain Men's Quartz Watch (96B132) for $249 - $81 with coupon code AFFPRECIS168 = $168 + free shipping.

*Bulova Precisionist 96B132 Men's Watch


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

This is actually the anti-bargain -

Invicta Pro Diver Men's 52mm Automatic Black Polyurethane Watch 14684 - Men

Sorry for off-topic


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

And THE bargain - 

*Louis Erard 1931 Men's 40mm Automatic - Louis Erard 1931 Men's 40mm Automatic Brown Leather Date Watch 82216AA21.BDC21 - Men*

P.S. There are more Louis Erard's on sale, that ends in 3 days.....so grab yours, if you're interested


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Andrus Rackausks said:


> This is actually the anti-bargain -
> 
> Invicta Pro Diver Men's 52mm Automatic Black Polyurethane Watch 14684 - Men
> 
> Sorry for off-topic


Never mind pro diver, you can get a "russian" diver for only $1500
Invicta Russian Diver Skeleton Dial Black Leather Mens Watch 14630


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow! $1500 for a diving helmet? Interesting...


Totoro66 said:


> Never mind pro diver, you can get a "russian" diver for only $1500
> Invicta Russian Diver Skeleton Dial Black Leather Mens Watch 14630


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Spotted this in Harrods the other day. Strongly tempted but think I'll go for one of those Lambo's in the showroom down the road. Prettier, would save half a mill' and probably more fun















Oops - sorry, think I'm in the wrong forum - well everything is relative as they say!

Cheers

Jez


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That 'Quentin Baguette' looks a bit expensive for £700k. I picked up a ham and cheese version the other day in Greggs for £2.39


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rado D-Star 200 for $839 with promo code *DMSTAR839 
*Less than pre-owned ones are selling for.*

Rado D-Star 200 R15960203 Men's Watch

*








Review and photos here:
Hands On with the Rado D-Star 200 (Live Photos)


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

The new black monster is currently going for $191 at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Posted on slickdeals

Bulova Accutron 65A102 GMT ETA Cal 2893-2 $359.00 + Tax from Ashford.com

Bulova Accutron Gemini 65B145 Men's Watch


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jspeakman said:


> Spotted this in Harrods the other day. Strongly tempted but think I'll go for one of those Lambo's in the showroom down the road. Prettier, would save half a mill' and probably more fun
> 
> View attachment 1359547
> View attachment 1359546
> ...


Wow, I wouldn't consider this if it was 700K Vietnamese Dong which works out to just over $33 US. One of the ugliest things I've ever seen. Why do high end watch makers thing that gaudy and ugly make things look more expensive?


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

MP83 said:


> The new black monster is currently going for $191 at Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846


Now I need to decide if I like the original or second gen better.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

ESQ Excel Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 07301407

ESQ Excel Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 07301407

85 $ with shipping after using the code

xclsv10


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Posted on slickdeals
> 
> Bulova Accutron 65A102 GMT ETA Cal 2893-2 $359.00 + Tax from Ashford.com
> 
> Bulova Accutron Gemini 65B145 Men's Watch


Picture doesn't match the watch which is a GMT. Not a bad deal at all though.


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

most defiantly the second gen. i prefer the less cluttered dial plus you get hacking sec


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

oops


carpoon said:


> Now I need to decide if I like the original or second gen better.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sawtooth from Ohclock arrived today. Pity I have to flip it as per the deal with my wife. When she bought me the sea touch the deal was no more for a year. Maybe I will just hide it away or post on ebay for a ridiculous price!!!!

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Sawtooth from Ohclock arrived today. Pity I have to flip it as per the deal with my wife. When she bought me the sea touch the deal was no more for a year. Maybe I will just hide it away or post on ebay for a ridiculous price!!!!
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


It is nice lookin watch. I wouldn't place it on ebay. Just......hide it ))

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwsdt (Jul 12, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Why do high end watch makers thing that gaudy and ugly make things look more expensive?


Maybe because high-end watch buyers think that gaudy and ugly make things look more expensive?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> Picture doesn't match the watch which is a GMT. Not a bad deal at all though.


Oops. That's what happens when you rely on Google image search.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, I don't know if this is a repost, but I am trying to return the favor 

It seems its not a "known" linkable deals page by cadencewatch. Up to 90% off, men and woman watches. I bought 2!

:: Cadence watches :: Home Page :: awesome watches for less money

I want to thank a forum member for showing me this cadence watch stock off...!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like there could be some good deals there. Has anyone handled one? Are they a good value at these prices, or pretty much worth what you're paying for them?



Lusitanv said:


> Hello everyone, I don't know if this is a repost, but I am trying to return the favor
> 
> It seems its not a "known" linkable deals page by cadencewatch. Up to 90% off, men and woman watches. I bought 2!
> 
> ...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Gazza74 said:


> Looks like there could be some good deals there. Has anyone handled one? Are they a good value at these prices, or pretty much worth what you're paying for them?


pretty much worth 30$ I don't know, for a few bucks more you can get an hmt. I'm also intrested in hearing mroe


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks. HMT is a great value for $30-$40, but so far only have made 35mm handwinds (but are making the 40mm for us in the forum through Prateek). If they were good value, I could see picking up one to fill a current desire at a good price, but sounds like it would be better to save and wait for the real thing.



N.Caffrey said:


> pretty much worth 30$ I don't know, for a few bucks more you can get an hmt. I'm also intrested in hearing mroe


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

A five hundred meter diver for 55 dollars????? Hmm. 

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Unfortunately I live overseas (Europe) so the Cadence watches will take some time to arrive, anway I will do my best to keep you posted. I do agree that a Miyota movement in a case is 30USD OK. Would I pay more? I don't think so.

But its well worth it and I see these watches as "real", specially for the design itself. 

Cheers!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been tempted to buy that watch a few times, but at 48mm is just too large for me



bigduke6 said:


> A five hundred meter diver for 55 dollars????? Hmm.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> pretty much worth 30$ I don't know, for a few bucks more you can get an hmt. I'm also intrested in hearing mroe


These are huge blingy watches compared to HMT, which has a more classic look and size.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Lusitanv said:


> Hello everyone, I don't know if this is a repost, but I am trying to return the favor
> 
> It seems its not a "known" linkable deals page by cadencewatch. Up to 90% off, men and woman watches. I bought 2!
> 
> ...











Pretty intriguing as one of their watches is named after the Swedish city Malmö where I live, weird: :: Cadence watches :: - Malmö - :: awesome watches for less money


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

N.Caffrey said:


> ESQ Excel Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 07301407
> 
> ESQ Excel Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 07301407
> 
> ...













*Brand*ESQ*Model number*07301407*Gender*Mens*Series*Excel*Watch Style*Casual*Movement*Swiss Quartz*Functions*Date, Hour, Minute, Second*Case Material*Stainless Steel*Case Shape*Round*Case Diameter*43.3 mm - View the watch size chart*Case Thickness*12 mm*Case Back*Solid*Crown*Pull / Push*Bezel*Fixed*Dial Color*Black*Dial Type*Analog*Dial Markers*Stick*SubDials*Small seconds sub-dial at the 6 o'clock position*Hands*Luminous*Luminiscents*Hands and Markers*Bracelet*Stainless Steel*Band Width*22 mm*Clasp*Deployment with Push Button*Calendar*Date display appears at the 3 o'clock position*Water Resistant*30 meters / 100 feet*Crystal*Scratch Resistant Mineral*Warranty*2 Year Jomashop Warranty


----------



## Acer (Jan 2, 2014)

New Orient Bambino $135.45 on Ebay

Orient Classic Automatic "Bambino Series" ER24003W ER24004B ER24005W Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Casio G-Shock $70
http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...SeamY-95eAU392.U9bPfA0BcexOA&lsid=lw9MynSeamY


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Precisionist Catamount for $133 + $20 back in Rakuten points. Use codes HOTWATCH and BLING15

Rakuten.com:Ashford|Bulova Precisionist 98B166 Men's Watch|Uncategorized


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Acer said:


> New Orient Bambino $135.45 on Ebay
> 
> Orient Classic Automatic "Bambino Series" ER24003W ER24004B ER24005W Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Lucien Piccard has no provenance of any kind. They generally make quartz watches at inflated MSRPs, which frequently go on sale for less than $100 USD. If you don't care about any of these things, as I do, then you might like the Lucien Piccard Trieste, on sale today for $79.99. I'm smitten with the aesthetics, and the price is unarguably good.
> 
> Stainless Steel/Black Leather
> Rosetone/Brown Leather


The SS version of that watch looks quite nice but did you notice how they describe the crystal as 'Sapphitek'? I wonder what exactly that is, maybe it's similar to a flame fusion crystal...


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm sure it's something like "Krysterna" or flame fusion as you describe. It's probably harder than mineral, but less so than Sapphire. I really have no idea, but I treat all watches as fragile anyhow.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Precisionist Catamount for $133 + $20 back in Rakuten points. Use codes HOTWATCH and BLING15
> 
> Rakuten.com:Ashford|Bulova Precisionist 98B166 Men's Watch|Uncategorized


Fantastic deal!


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Precisionist Catamount for $133 + $20 back in Rakuten points. Use codes HOTWATCH and BLING15
> 
> Rakuten.com:Ashford|Bulova Precisionist 98B166 Men's Watch|Uncategorized


Must... Not... Buy... Another... Watch... Even though the sweeping second hand seems super cool... Anyone know how the lume on these compares to a Seiko Monster? Looks and functions buy a watch for me, but the lume determines whether I keep it.


----------



## chambers2001 (Dec 16, 2013)

Casio G Shock F6900 59.01, solar powered (typically around 70ish)

Casio G-Shock Mens Watch G6900A-7DR: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Precisionist Catamount for $133 + $20 back in Rakuten points. Use codes HOTWATCH and BLING15
> 
> Rakuten.com:Ashford|Bulova Precisionist 98B166 Men's Watch|Uncategorized


great price, not sure whether i like it or not though from looking at the pics


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> The SS version of that watch looks quite nice but did you notice how they describe the crystal as 'Sapphitek'? I wonder what exactly that is, maybe it's similar to a flame fusion crystal...


from what I've heard and read, Sapphitek is essentially the same as Seiko's Sapphlex or Invicta's flame fusion. Just a supposedly superior level of technology for a sapphire coated mineral glass.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Andrus Rackausks said:


> It is nice lookin watch. I wouldn't place it on ebay. Just......hide it ))
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Well I just sold my Rangeman, so technically I can keep the sawtooth as I still have the same total number of watches. Now to explain this to my wife.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Well I just sold my Rangeman, so technically I can keep the sawtooth as I still have the same total number of watches. Now to explain this to my wife.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


I'm sure, You'll think of something creative.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

Momentum for less than $100

Momentum Men's 1M-SP00C12C Atlas Brown Dial Brown Touch Leather Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

From Slickdeals:

*SharkStores.com*

Mens' Seiko Sapphire Crystal White Roman Numeral Dial Stainless Steel Dress Watch 

*$44 + Free Shipping*


Apply coupon code *SD-SKK706P1* during checkout for price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rado True ceramic automatic $669 with code DMTRUE669. From what I can tell, this is a great price.

Rado Rado True R27857162 Men's Watch


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Rado True ceramic automatic $669 with code DMTRUE669. From what I can tell, this is a great price.
> 
> Rado Rado True R27857162 Men's Watch


Indeed. I have the quartz version. Very nice watch indeed!


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

Amazon has some Stuhrling watches marked way down. 59.99 to 69.99 for watches with MSRP of 425 or 475.

Amazon.com: Deal of the Day: Stuhrling


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

phd gator said:


> Amazon has some Stuhrling watches marked way down. 59.99 to 69.99 for watches with MSRP of 425 or 475.
> 
> Amazon.com: Deal of the Day: Stuhrling


Damn, that is insane. There's one auto for sale too, a skeleton. Just over 100 bucks.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bear in mind that Sturhling's MSRPs are imaginary in the same way as Invicta's. These watches may or may not be selling for slightly less than they normally do, but their MSRP is no way to judge. Companies that persist in this deliberately deceptive approach to pricing may not be especially trustworthy in other areas.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

hammergjh said:


> Damn, that is insane. There's one auto for sale too, a skeleton. Just over 100 bucks.


And you would have to be insane to buy one.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> And you would have to be insane to buy one.


I own several. They've been incredibly, incredibly reliable.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Thrax said:


> I own several. They've been incredibly, incredibly reliable.


I own one, and the problems I've had have only been cosmetic (a flaw on the dial) and stylistic, in that only someone with as poor a sense of style as I have would be caught dead with this thing strapped to their wrist:









My problems with Stuhrling and Invicta as business are less to do with their quality (which I think tends to be okay, though not superlative, for their actual selling prices) than with their deceptive marketing.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

And the ones on Amazon have cheap Chinese ISA movements. So tell me, how can they justify a $500 MSRP when they have a $10 movement and mineral glass? This is a $60 watch pure and simple. No bargain at all.


----------



## thenewcollector (Oct 26, 2013)

Jomashop Deal of the Day: Seiko Blue Dial Chronograph Stainless Steel Mens Watch SNDF01Seiko Blue Dial Chronograph Stainless Steel Mens Watch SNDF01


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

After a bit of research, I passed. Too much "cheap Chinese" content. They looked nice anyway.


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thrax said:


> I own several. They've been incredibly, incredibly reliable.


It's quite ironic that the only Stuhriling automatic I have is the most accurate watch in my entire collection, LOL. In fact I've noticed that accuracy-wise the modern Chinese movements (mostly Seagull) offer great value, I cannot comment on their durability (and it may certainly be true that Swiss movements last longer), but the accuracy is superb considering the price!


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lusitanv said:


> Hello everyone, I don't know if this is a repost, but I am trying to return the favor
> 
> It seems its not a "known" linkable deals page by cadencewatch. Up to 90% off, men and woman watches. I bought 2!
> 
> ...


Thanks for this heads-up, pulled the trigger on the 4:20 Hitman


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

zeli9 said:


> It's quite ironic that the only Stuhriling automatic I have is the most accurate watch in my entire collection, LOL. In fact I've noticed that accuracy-wise the modern Chinese movements (mostly Seagull) offer great value, I cannot comment on their durability (and it may certainly be true that Swiss movements last longer), but the accuracy is superb considering the price!


That's just the luck of the draw. I bought a $15 Chinese skeleton watch on eBay for my kid and it was accurate to within a few seconds per day - probably more accurate than my Swiss timepieces.


----------



## flyer60 (Dec 18, 2013)

Traser P6500 for $99.94 shipped on amazon


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

zeli9 said:


> Thanks for this heads-up, pulled the trigger on the 4:20 Hitman
> View attachment 1365522


4:20 Hitman? Hmmm...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki automatic chronograph $669 with code AFFCHRONO669. It has the H21 movement, which is supposedly a 7750 with 60-hour power reserve.
Hamilton Khaki Field H71466133 Men's Watch

Perrelet Seacraft automatic chronograph (white dial this time) $1599 with code *DMDIVER1599
Perrelet Diver A1054-A Men's Watch
*


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Bear in mind that Sturhling's MSRPs are imaginary in the same way as Invicta's. These watches may or may not be selling for slightly less than they normally do, but their MSRP is no way to judge. Companies that persist in this deliberately deceptive approach to pricing may not be especially trustworthy in other areas.


If the high msrps are imaginary and the real cost of the watch is low. How come other sellers do it too? As in DB, their watches are about 500 USD+ yet it has a fairly cheap/mass-produced movement and other fairly cheap parts according to other people. Yet there is no bashing of that company?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WolfBox said:


> If the high msrps are imaginary and the real cost of the watch is low. How come other sellers do it too? As in DB, their watches are about 500 USD+ yet it has a fairly cheap/mass-produced movement and other fairly cheap parts according to other people. Yet there is no bashing of that company?


You can go on Deep Blue's site and buy a watch at MSRP. Show us a Sturhling or Invicta actually being offered for sale at MSRP. They are always 75-90% off because the MSRP is imaginary.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

WolfBox said:


> If the high msrps are imaginary and the real cost of the watch is low. How come other sellers do it too? As in DB, their watches are about 500 USD+ yet it has a fairly cheap/mass-produced movement and other fairly cheap parts according to other people. Yet there is no bashing of that company?


Well, I don't see Deep Blue saying their MSRP is $3000 but you can get it for $499


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

What Stuhrling and Invicta are doing is technically illegal, but nobody is enforcing it because big companies like Amazon are making money scamming people.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Sammygator said:


> 4:20 Hitman? Hmmm...


Have a heart. All of the hitmen previously employed by the 4:20 industry in Colorado have recently been laid off. :-d


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> What Stuhrling and Invicta are doing is technically illegal, but nobody is enforcing it because big companies like Amazon are making money scamming people.


I personally suspect it is more like the consumer protection agencies being underfunded and understaffed and having bigger fish to fry with what little oil they possess, but yes, it is certainly illegal in most jurisdictions in the industrialized world.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> What Stuhrling and Invicta are doing is technically illegal, but nobody is enforcing it because big companies like Amazon are making money scamming people.


It's not illegal, technically or not, to list a price and sell an item at a different price. You may not like it, but stating that it is illegal is incorrect. It's also not unethical unless you are going to go hardcore and claim all commerce unethical. It's no different than a grocery store selling 2 for 1cans of SPAM or really any millions of examples one can come up with. Car buying? House purchase?

Never mind the irony of a statement like that in a thread about getting watches for deals.


----------



## JKomp316 (Jan 13, 2010)

carpoon said:


> It's not illegal, technically or not, to list a price and sell an item at a different price. You may not like it, but stating that it is illegal is incorrect.............


Most people see right through the inflated MSRP's, so jokes on them. Anyone ever shop at Kohls? $90 list price on a 3pk of underwear, but wait, there's 45% off... Then another 15% off if you use your Kohls charge card which has 29.9% interest.

The internet started out fixing most of these games, but is slowly starting to adopt them now...


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

As they say caveat emptor. Do your homework. It is pretty easy with the Internet and this great topic.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

JKomp316 said:


> Most people see right through the inflated MSRP's, so jokes on them.


Here is a forum discussion where folks are getting all excited about getting 70% off of Stuhrling.

Amazon.ca: Stuhrling Watch at leats 70% off [Archive] - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

One person was so excited he got an even better "deal" from Stauer! o|

People here know better, but most people buy them because they think they are getting a huge discount. Otherwise, the companies wouldn't do it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

carpoon said:


> It's no different than a grocery store selling 2 for 1 cans of SPAM or really any millions of examples one can come up with. Car buying? House purchase?


It's different because Stuhrling and Invicta are NEVER offered for sale at MSRP. Groceries don't always have Spam on sale. New car models often demand prices over MSRP. Houses are often sold above the listing price.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

The practice doesn't bother me in the least. Who pays attention to MSRP anyway?


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

You all realize what the "S" in MSRP stands for? 

Suggested.


----------



## MackD (Dec 3, 2013)

bambam650 said:


> The practice doesn't bother me in the least. Who pays attention to MSRP anyway?


Pretty much my attitude, too.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

bambam650 said:


> The practice doesn't bother me in the least. Who pays attention to MSRP anyway?


You'll be surprised how easily some people are deceived by such practices. It is deceptive, plain and simple.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

mleok said:


> You'll be surprised how easily some people are deceived by such practices. It is deceptive, plain and simple.


And I'd say 'Let them!'

In return I expect to be left alone in making my own mistakes.


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

tinknocker said:


> Well, I don't see Deep Blue saying their MSRP is $3000 but you can get it for $499


Apparently ShopHQ lists the DB AM T100 at 1699 USD while they have it on "sale" for 998 USD.



RyanD said:


> You can go on Deep Blue's site and buy a watch at MSRP. Show us a Sturhling or Invicta actually being offered for sale at MSRP. They are always 75-90% off because the MSRP is imaginary.


The rare occasions on Amazon. On the "cage" looking Invicta watch.


----------



## RichieW87 (Sep 8, 2013)

carpoon said:


> It's not illegal, technically or not, to list a price and sell an item at a different price. You may not like it, but stating that it is illegal is incorrect. It's also not unethical unless you are going to go hardcore and claim all commerce unethical. It's no different than a grocery store selling 2 for 1cans of SPAM or really any millions of examples one can come up with. Car buying? House purchase?
> 
> Never mind the irony of a statement like that in a thread about getting watches for deals.


In the UK it'd be illegal. For a shop to offer something on 'sale', it has to have been listed at the 'pre-sale' (ie MSRP) price for at least 60 days in the last year.

Supermarkets here are getting in trouble for this because they do it with Wine. Often the 'special offer' price is higher than the standard price it was being sold for previously.

(dont quote me on those figures, its something like that but maybe not exactly)


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

There are brick and mortar Invicta stores and Invicta boutiques now. And if you look at the prices in these boutiques you might be surprised what some of the asking prices are for their products. I have not been in one but I have seen some of the prices at a brick and mortar store and they are not cheap. I dont think they are selling for MSRP but I am sure some of their watches are much much more expensive than on the interweb.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RichieW87 said:


> In the UK it'd be illegal. For a shop to offer something on 'sale', it has to have been listed at the 'pre-sale' (ie MSRP) price for at least 60 days in the last year.
> 
> Supermarkets here are getting in trouble for this because they do it with Wine. Often the 'special offer' price is higher than the standard price it was being sold for previously.
> 
> (dont quote me on those figures, its something like that but maybe not exactly)


It is the same in the US. Groupon and JC Penny have already been charged for deceptive pricing by states' attorneys general.


----------



## dringer (Aug 24, 2009)

The problem I have with misleading MSRP's is that people looking to buy a special gift for a loved one get royally ripped because they are trusting individuals. Frankly, if it's MY spouse or child, they're probably spending money I earned.

I know, _caveat empto_r. But I don't have to like it.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

dringer said:


> The problem I have with misleading MSRP's is that people looking to buy a special gift for a loved one get royally ripped because they are trusting individuals. Frankly, if it's MY spouse or child, they're probably spending money I earned.
> 
> I know, _caveat empto_r. But I don't have to like it.


It has happened to naive relatives, who (like you say) are too trusting. They (companies in question) are locusts feeding on the goodwill of little old ladies.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> It has happened to naive relatives, who (like you say) are too trusting. They (companies in question) are locusts feeding on the goodwill of little old ladies.


That reminded me of the Gold Rush episode of South Park.
Cash For Gold (Season 16, Episode 2) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Amazon is having a lightning deal on the Casio Pathfinder PAW-1300T - which is on a titanium bracelet- for $165 right now, normally $190. http://


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

c0sin said:


> And I'd say 'Let them!'
> 
> In return I expect to be left alone in making my own mistakes.


All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing.


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

Black Mako on rubber strap for less than $100 
Orient Men's CEM65004B 'Black Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Some interesting Amazon Lightning Deals today (sale price won't be revealed until the time listed, limited time/quantity, etc):

Starting at *12:30 EST:
*Timex Men's T2P273DH Intelligent Quartz Adventure Series Linear Indicator Chronograph Gray Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch: Watches: Amazon.com - *Timex Adventure with 4 Hour chronograph, 24 hour indicator*
Casio Men's GW6900-1 "G-Shock" Atomic Digital Sport Watch: Watches: Amazon.com - *Atomic Time G-Shock GW6900-1*
Wolf Designs 99506AB Five Piece Storage Blue Lining Watch Case: Watches: Amazon.com - *5 watch case (kind of expensive)
*
Starting at *4:30pm EST:*
Casio Men's AWGM100-1ACR G Shock Watch: Watches: Amazon.com -*Solar Atomic Time G-Shock AWGM100-1ACR*
Timex Men's T2N809DH Intelligent Quartz Adventure Series Watch: Watches: Amazon.com - *Timex Adventure with depth sensor, temperature sensor (in Celsius)
*
Starting at *5:00pm EST:
*Diplomat Burl Wood Double Watch Winder with Leather Interior and Multi-Setting Smart IC Timer: Watches: Amazon.com - *2 watch winder*

Starting at *8:30pm EST:
*Wenger Swiss Military Men's 79370 "Outback" Stainless Steel and Leather Watch: Watches: Amazon.com - *Wenger Outback *
Timex Men's T49867 Intelligent Quartz Fly Back Chrono Compass Black Leather Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com - *Timex Adventure with flyback 4 hour chronograph, Digital compass w/Analog display, 2nd time zone.
*

Also assorted Stuhrlings and Invictas throughout the day.

Man that was a hassle to write up...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Victorinox Alpnach automatic for $380. Nice looking watch.

Victorinox Alpnach Men's for $379.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

JefeJP said:


> Black Mako on rubber strap for less than $100
> Orient Men's CEM65004B 'Black Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


Dammit! I just ordered this on Saturday from Island watch for 125 bucks. Ugh. o|


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Great looking quartz Orient chronograph for $165. Use code "bythebay".

FTT0V003B TT0V003B | Orient Quartz Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

hammergjh said:


> Dammit! I just ordered this on Saturday from Island watch for 125 bucks. Ugh. o|


the service longislandwatch gives is worth the 25 bucks more IMO, they are a good company


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

N.Caffrey said:


> the service longislandwatch gives is worth the 25 bucks more IMO, they are a good company


I know, 25 bucks isn't much, I spend that much just for coffee every couple of weeks.

Edit: Orient USA lists Island as a certified dealer, good to know.

Now for the bargain heads up. These look to be good deals, Jomashop is blowing out Oris watches. Now in the "affordable" range with this sale.

Oris Doorbuster Event


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox WRC automatic watch $469 with code *AFFCLASSIC469*

Can anyone explain why the word "date" is written on the face of the watch? Do they think anyone is confused as to what that number is for?

Edox WRC 80087-3-GIN Men's Watch


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Putting the complications in the watch on the face is not exactly uncommon?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

LeopardBear said:


> Putting the complications in the watch on the face is not exactly uncommon?


I guess it's the actual name of the model in this case. Still dumb. Almost as bad as "water resist".


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten.com has 20% back in points with code REWARDS20


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Certainly not a game changer, but this watch deal may work out well for someone equipping themselves or kids for outdoor activities...

Casio Men's for $14.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

One of Amazon's partners has the cream dial Seiko 5 field for 90 bucks. Pretty good deal on the 40 mm version.

Seiko 5 Sport Automatic Men's Watch SNZG07: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

qrocks said:


> Certainly not a game changer, but this watch deal may work out well for someone equipping themselves or kids for outdoor activities...
> 
> Casio Men's for $14.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com
> 
> View attachment 1374681


Looks like a great deal, but I've read an overwhelming amount of negative reviews about this site. Apparently customer service is horrendous or non-existent. They consistently ship you the wrong items. Sometimes they don't ship your items at all.

Again, just stuff I've read off consumer web sites, didn't deal with them myself. Those reviews kind of made sure I wouldn't deal with them.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

WrnrG said:


> Looks like a great deal, but I've read an overwhelming amount of negative reviews about this site. Apparently customer service is horrendous or non-existent. They consistently ship you the wrong items. Sometimes they don't ship your items at all.
> 
> Again, just stuff I've read off consumer web sites, didn't deal with them myself. Those reviews kind of made sure I wouldn't deal with them.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Nice points.

I bought a couple of neopreen face masks from this site a few months ago. Given what they were, I didn't think to track how long the order took to get to me. I did get them as expected at some point. Also, I think the website didn't work very well another time when I was trying to buy something else.


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

qrocks said:


> Nice points.
> 
> I bought a couple of neopreen face masks from this site a few months ago. Given what they were, I didn't think to track how long the order took to get to me. I did get them as expected at some point. Also, I think the website didn't work very well another time when I was trying to buy something else.


yea, I've bought other stuff off em in the past they're your typical deal/clearance site take forever to ship and via cheapest/slowest method but you get your stuff eventually. IIRC it took 2 weeks for them to ship a gaming keyboard and then another 3-5 days for ups to get it to me last time I bought from em.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko Kinetic SKA601 $89.00 + $17.80 back in Rakuten points with code REWARDS20

Seiko Kinetic SKA601 Men's Watch - Rakuten.com Shopping


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Copied from Slickdeals

Retail: $1,125.00
Ashford price: $479.00
VALENTINE'S: $329.00
YOU SAVE: $796.00 (71%)

Bulova Accutron Gemini 65A102 Men's Watch


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Also available w/ silver dial on a bracelet for $359. Tempted, but 42mm is a touch too big for me.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


>


I don't meant to go about parade raining, but that may be the ugliest Unitas 6498 (or clone) I've ever seen in my life. :-( That watch would be better off with a solid back, something I don't often say about handwinds.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Was thinking the same thing. Needs a solid case back.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> I don't meant to go about parade raining, but that may be the ugliest Unitas 6498 (or clone) I've ever seen in my life. :-( That watch would be better off with a solid back, something I don't often say about handwinds.





sledgod said:


> Was thinking the same thing. Needs a solid case back.


Not sure why it makes any difference, unless you wear your watches upside down. Anyway, it could be why Ashford doesn't show the back on its sale page.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Amazon has a free one-day shipping deal for Valentines Day on jewelry and watches. I'm not sure of the details. I found a link for qualified items, so I wasn't interested. What are the odds they'd have something I'm interested in, right?

So I forgot about it, but later in the day I ordered a strap. I selected one-day shipping, because I'm like that, and because I'm Prime that'd normally cost $3.99. But when I selected one-day shipping, the cart showed the $3.99 and also "free shipping -$3.99", so I paid nothing for one-day shipping on a $48 strap.

So, I don't know if it's a Prime thing or what's eligible and what's not, but if you're ordering a watch or watch accessories from Amazon today or tomorrow, see if you can get free overnight shipping.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

While we are on the topic of Amazon, Warehouse Deals has the Seiko Orange Monster for $136

Seiko Men's SRP315 Classic Automatic Divers Watch
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Seiko Men's SRP315 Classic Automatic Divers Watch

And since folks are so infatuated with watch backs, here is a shot from the rear.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Subscribe to Amazon Fashion emails and get a 20% off coupon good for purchases up to $500. If you really want a deal, go to Meijer B&M on Feb 15-17, sign up for a Meijer credit card, and get 10% + 15% off Amazon gift cards. That all adds up to about 40% off.

Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Not sure why it makes any difference, unless you wear your watches upside down. Anyway, it could be why Ashford doesn't show the back on its sale page.


The reason people use to justify the current obsession with display backs (and I admit, I kind of like them) is to look at the pretty movement. Those of us who spend our free time playing with our watches enjoy such trivialities.  Seems a little odd for a brand with Bulova's stature and ambitions to give such a clear view of such an ugly movement.

Still, looks like a good price and a not unattractive dial and case, if you like watches this size, and I should have commented on that before remarking on the back.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Subscribe to Amazon Fashion emails and get a 20% off coupon good for purchases up to $500. If you really want a deal, go to Meijer B&M on Feb 15-17, sign up for a Meijer credit card, and get 10% + 15% off Amazon gift cards. That all adds up to about 40% off.
> 
> Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up


20% off at Amazon on watches? That is a nice deal.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> While we are on the topic of Amazon, Warehouse Deals has the Seiko Orange Monster for $136
> 
> *Seiko Men's SRP315 Classic Automatic Divers Watch*
> 
> ...


It's a good thing for my bank account that this is literally the only Seiko Monster that I have no interest in whatsoever. The face isn't bad, but black bezel, silver case, and black crown? Looks like someone put the watch together with their eyes closed.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Accutron Swiss Automatic with SW200 movement for $348.25.

Accutron Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 63B147


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Accutron Swiss Automatic with SW200 movement for $348.25.
> 
> Accutron Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 63B147
> 
> View attachment 1380934


Good thing you didn't show the backside.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Good thing you didn't show the backside.


Why? Nothing at all wrong with the back.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Orient Prime $160 with code "Optimum"

Search results for: 'er1v' | Orient Watch USA


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

Totoro66 said:


> While we are on the topic of Amazon, Warehouse Deals has the Seiko Orange Monster for $136
> 
> Seiko Men's SRP315 Classic Automatic Divers Watch
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Seiko Men's SRP315 Classic Automatic Divers Watch
> ...


When I click on the link, it shows up as a used watch. The new ones are $179 (still a good price).

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Columbia Chrono $28

Columbia Transit Chronograph Watch - Men's - 2012 Closeout at REI-OUTLET.com


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Same deal on the black dial










Amazon offering free next day shipping this week too...


hammergjh said:


> One of Amazon's partners has the cream dial Seiko 5 field for 90 bucks. Pretty good deal on the 40 mm version.
> 
> Seiko 5 Sport Automatic Men's Watch SNZG07: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> View attachment 1374767


----------



## millsous (Jan 1, 2014)

Theclymb.com

$379 + 30% off = $266

Code for the 30% off is: 021214-LHLMBS


----------



## Oklahomahunter (Jan 31, 2014)

Website says it's currently unavailable now. Sucks since I was going to get one.


----------



## rocketJeff (Feb 12, 2014)

Great deal at Amazon for the Citizen AT4010-50E

Sign up for the 20% coupon for subscribing to amazon's newsletter here .

There is currently a 10% off Citizen watch promotion and free 1-day shipping for Valentine's day.

Final price of $319+tax which is $100 less than anywhere else.

This thing is loaded with atomic clock radio, sapphire crystal, titanium casing and bracelet, eco-drive, and perpetual calendar. I can't wait to get mine tomorrow!


----------



## Oklahomahunter (Jan 31, 2014)

I called theclymb and that coupon code will only work for certain email addresses. Since you have to be a member the address and the code have to line up or it won't work. I did find a 20% that would work for anything though...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

After stopping at Kohl's to see it in person, I ordered this. $155 (+tax for me) with the 20% off Amazon coupon. I wanted a chronograph, but they are too huge.

Bulova Men's 96B159 Precisionist Round Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The hand-winding Bulovas are down to $289 on a strap or $324 on a bracelet.

Accutron Gemini Silver Dial Brown Leather Mens Watch 63A26

Accutron Gemini Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 63A28

Also a 7750 chronograph for $542.

http://www.jomashop.com/accutron-watch-64c104.html


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Subscribe to Amazon Fashion emails and get a 20% off coupon good for purchases up to $500. If you really want a deal, go to Meijer B&M on Feb 15-17, sign up for a Meijer credit card, and get 10% + 15% off Amazon gift cards. That all adds up to about 40% off.
> 
> Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up


Anybody receive the 20% off coupon yet?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tinknocker said:


> Anybody receive the 20% off coupon yet?


Got it instantly and used it already. See above.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> After stopping at Kohl's to see it in person, I ordered this. $155 (+tax for me) with the 20% off Amazon coupon. I wanted a chronograph, but they are too huge.
> 
> Bulova Men's 96B159 Precisionist Round Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> View attachment 1382295


You know that they are both 42mm don't you? The Citizen and Bulova are exactly the same size.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> You know that they are both 42mm don't you? The Citizen and Bulova are exactly the same size.


Who said anything about a Citizen? :-s


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Got it instantly and used it already. See above.


Didn't quite understood, is it just for selected articles?


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

cuica said:


> Didn't quite understood, is it just for selected articles?


I got an email instantly from them with the code in it. Specifies it can be used for "Only clothing, shoes, jewelry, and watch items sold directly by Amazon.com qualify"


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I got that same email but was wondering where the small print was...if it's like that then shopping I go!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Who said anything about a Citizen? :-s


I assumed you were referring to the post before you, because it is a chronograph and you mentioned chronographs are too big. Speaking of which, I have a mechanical chronograph that is 38mm.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> You know that they are both 42mm don't you? The Citizen and Bulova are exactly the same size.


I think he meant the Precisionist chronographs.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Got it instantly and used it already. See above.


outsmarted myself. i saw the deal and signed up right away, didn't want to buy a watch on amazon until next month at the earliest...the deal is only good for 30 days from the day you sign up. after that, poof.

so if anyone is contemplating jumping on this deal, check out the watches selection first! it may not be your time to pull the trigger (yet).

this thread has rocked from the get-go...thanks to all for the finds, you guys are stellar! much appreciated. |>


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*MARATHON Men's JSAR or TSAR Watches - $489 + Free Prime Shipping*

Amazon has a few good Marathon prices right now...

MARATHON Men's Jumbo Diver's LGP JSAR Black Dial Watch WW194018 for $488.85

MARATHON Men's Diver's Quartz Black Dial Watch WW194007 for $488.88


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

rocketJeff said:


> Great deal at Amazon for the Citizen AT4010-50E
> 
> Sign up for the 20% coupon for subscribing to amazon's newsletter here .
> 
> ...


There is a lot to like about that watch. Bracelet feels solid and is comfortable. It technically fits me but was just a bit too big for my 7" wrist.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## thenewcollector (Oct 26, 2013)

Bulova Accutron Chrono with a valjoux 7750 for $542 on jomashop

http://www.jomashop.com/accutron-watch-64c104.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jmoneyfh said:


> I think he meant the Precisionist chronographs.


Right. The Precisionist chronographs are a good deal with the 20% off coupon, but they're just too big in person. Almost Diesel big.

BTW, some of them (including the one I ordered above) are actually 2 mm smaller than the specs indicate. This is due to the case surrounding the sides of the crown. They are including that in the "case without crown" measurement.

Bulova Men's 96B175 Precisionist Chronograph Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

RyanD said:


> After stopping at Kohl's to see it in person, I ordered this. $155 (+tax for me) with the 20% off Amazon coupon. I wanted a chronograph, but they are too huge.
> 
> Bulova Men's 96B159 Precisionist Round Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> View attachment 1382295


That's a GREAT price for this watch.
(With the 20% off, I mean)


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Japanese Automatic Chronograph for $65? Ugly as sin.

Says ladies but it is 43mm

SharkStores - Carucci Saliano Ladies Automatic Watch


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Japanese Automatic Chronograph for $65? Ugly as sin.
> 
> Says ladies but it is 43mm
> 
> SharkStores - Carucci Saliano Ladies Automatic Watch


Not a chrono at all!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Luskar said:


> Not a chrono at all!


Oh, I see. The pushers faked me out (plus the fact that it says chronograph in the description, probably not Japanese either). Not a deal either then.



> Automatic Japanese Chronograph Movement


----------



## postscissors357 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got this in my inbox last night-
Orient FTV00001B Quartz Chronograph only $280 (essentially 50% off). Use code 'bigdate'. Free shipping. Looks like this code works for the rest of the Enterprise models.

FTV00001B0 | Orient Quartz Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

I got an email from Creation Watches that might interest some of you guys; these Orients look very much like Rados to me - not my style, but they're a great price, and if you enter the code 3STAR, you get an additional 5% off, plus free DHL/Fed Express to most countries -

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/watches-of-the-week-213/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Orient+3+Star+Automatic+Watches+for+only+US%24+93%21&utm_campaign=20140213_m119172444_ORIENT3STAR&utm_term=FEM70002D_MED_jpg

=Patti

P.S. - if you copy/paste all the muck above, it should take you to the site/webpage


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Very much like Rados indeed


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Ashford has Hamilton Khaki Chrono $669 (that's 60% off MSRP of $1,595) with code *DMOONCNY *










Also offer free overnight, deal ends today


----------



## AltF4_ToExit (Feb 13, 2014)

Amazon currently has the Citizen Men's BM7170-53L Eco-Drive Titanium Watch for a base price of $262.50. There is a 10% off promotional offer on this item that is applied automatically on the checkout page (read the terms of the promotion that is linked on the product page). Despite both offers' terms saying otherwise, the 20% off code from signing up for the fashion emails did stack for me.

Final price was $183.75 + tax where applicable. Your mileage may vary, as both offers being applied to the same order may be a mistake.

Oh, and free overnight shipping plus free returns (probably only for today).

- Alt


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

peatnick said:


> Ashford has Hamilton Khaki Chrono $669 (that's 60% off MSRP of $1,595) with code *DMOONCNY *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice look and size, but the thickness seems excessive. This is one of the reasons mechanical chronos should be handwind. Still, this is a lot better than some of the behemoths that typify modern mechanical and even most quartz chronos.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Really nice look and size, but the thickness seems excessive. This is one of the reasons mechanical chronos should be handwind. Still, this is a lot better than some of the behemoths that typify modern mechanical and even most quartz chronos.


i agree with the hight issue and I'm not into chronos but a great price for that movement.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

carpoon said:


> I got an email instantly from them with the code in it. Specifies it can be used for "Only clothing, shoes, jewelry, and watch items sold directly by Amazon.com qualify"


Never got one, bummer


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Lovingly pinched from the Love Day thread:



jmoneyfh said:


> Seiko SNM401K1
> 
> View attachment 1383845
> 
> ...


As far as I can see, that's a bargain. I would be right on it, if it weren't for some details (superfluous-IMHO-digits on the dial and a slightly too 'curvy', dressy-for me/my needs-case). And although it's, relatively typing, not a lot of money, one can only spend it once. On a friggin' car repair and... one day... on a SRP313, for example.

Additional stolen photograph:









Edit: 7S36 movement, right? No handwinding or hacking? Fortunately, I'm not yet WIS enough to cope with such 'primitivity'.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Without minute markers on the chapter ring, and with either black or blue hands, that would be the perfect dress watch for me at that price. I would ditch the bracelet for a leather strap. 
Still a great looking watch, and I'm continually amazed at what quality Seiko can produce for the dollars. 
Amusing how much that would probably sell for here in Australia.


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

Creation Watches has Orient Bambino white dial for $129 with free shipping!

Orient Classic Automatic ER24005W

My gratuitous Slick deals post. Hoping for better than 0 score.

Orient Classic Automatic ER24005W (Bambino) $129.00 - Slickdeals.net


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Progress said:


> Creation Watches has Orient Bambino white dial for $129 with free shipping!
> 
> Orient Classic Automatic ER24005W
> 
> ...


Sorry to burst your bubble but that deal has been good for around late December


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

Y4BBZY said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but that deal has been good for around late December


Bubble burst!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Astraeus said:


> Lovingly pinched from the Love Day thread:
> 
> As far as I can see, that's a bargain. I would be right on it, if it weren't for some details (superfluous-IMHO-digits on the dial and a slightly too 'curvy', dressy-for me/my needs-case). And although it's, relatively typing, not a lot of money, one can only spend it once. On a friggin' car repair and... one day... on a SRP313, for example.
> 
> ...


It is a very nice looking watch and great features for the price. My biggest problem is that it is big at 43mm. For me, one of the attractions of Seiko is that most of their watches are fairly traditional sizes 40mm and under.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> It is a very nice looking watch and great features for the price. My biggest problem is that it is big at 43mm. For me, one of the attractions of Seiko is that most of their watches are fairly traditional sizes 40mm and under.


That 43mm is with the crown. It is 40mm without and actually wears a little smaller than that due the case and bezel design.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

That's all I needed to hear. In for one. I need a summer beater, since I just sold my quartz chrono (too big and heavy).


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Oris watches for sale on Vente Privee


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Seiko flash sale at Joma










SRP409 has an Alpinist vibe, hacking, hand winding 4R36 motor 21600 bph for $110


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

R.Palace said:


> Oris watches for sale on Vente Privee


What exactly is Vente Privee and why do they require I sign up to see what they offer? Thx.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Drudge said:


> What exactly is Vente Privee and why do they require I sign up to see what they offer? Thx.


It's a luxury goods flash deal site based out of France. They feature watches from time to time (Maurice Lacroix, Cuervo y Sobrinos, Oris) just to name a few. Some decent deals can be had occasionally.

Why do they require you to sign up to see what they offer? A question that has been pondered by all men since the dawn of the internet...no, I don't know.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

peatnick said:


> Seiko flash sale at Joma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am ambivalent about that red 5 on the second hand.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

mleok said:


> I am ambivalent about that red 5 on the second hand.


Agreed. Wonder how much trouble is involved with removing it.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

peatnick said:


> Seiko flash sale at Joma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid for this $150 about 6 months ago and it worth every penny: it did 0 secs in the first 2 months while I was tracking.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

peatnick said:


> Seiko flash sale at Joma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some it may be better than the Alpinist. I know that some folks complain about the 38mm size, while this is 42mm (46 with crown). Personally, I prefer smaller sizes for one reason - they are more comfortable. This is close to the "monster" size and has the same movement (I think) as the "new monster."


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

carpoon said:


> Agreed. Wonder how much trouble is involved with removing it.


Probably a quick snip would have it off, like clipping the wings on an Invicta.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

peatnick said:


> Seiko flash sale at Joma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn you, Jomashop. Showing it as "In stock" until you try to add it to your cart. >.<


----------



## flyer60 (Dec 18, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Darn you, Jomashop. Showing it as "In stock" until you try to add it to your cart. >.<


It's probably in someone else's cart that hasn't gone through check out yet. I had that issues with a different watch the other day. I waited until the next morning and was able to add it. Also once it's in your cart you can change the number you order to see how many they have left in stock.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

flyer60 said:


> It's probably in someone else's cart that hasn't gone through check out yet. I had that issues with a different watch the other day. I waited until the next morning and was able to add it. Also once it's in your cart you can change the number you order to see how many they have left in stock.


I've been trying off and on since yesterday morning. Still not letting me add it. Hopefully I'll have better luck tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Already got my Precisionist from Amazon. I'm glad Bulova developed this movement technology before the Swiss companies. Imagine what a company like Omega would charge for it...


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Already got my Precisionist from Amazon. I'm glad Bulova developed this movement technology before the Swiss companies. Imagine what a company like Omega would charge for it...
> 
> View attachment 1385949


This will be the next Precisionist I buy. I really like the dial on this one and it isn't humongous like the other offerings. Enjoy yours!!


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi, long time lurker, first time poster here. Noticed these new Wenger Batallion on eBay yesterday:

Wenger Swiss Army Water Proof Quartz Movement Chronograph Watch | eBay

Seem to be much cheaper than all other sellers (at least from what I've seen of prices available in EU). I don't know the seller but I believe he's been (positively) mentioned in this forum before.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Never mind.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Ten-Ten said:


> Too good to be true?
> Breitling/Bently, $240
> *Breitling for Bentley 240.00 obo
> 
> ...


Why even post this? Please keep this thread for deals only


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

jmoneyfh said:


> That 43mm is with the crown. It is 40mm without and actually wears a little smaller than that due the case and bezel design.
> 
> View attachment 1384333


I ended up canceling my order for the SRP313 and getting instead a SNZB23J1 from Jomashop.

I really liked the sapphire crystal and movement, but I am not a fan of the dial design. Silver on white is hard to see. What I liked about the SNZB is the black dial, lime green seconds hand, lume, and it is made in Japan.

The price was $35 more.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Woot has some Glycine watches right now. Watches that Cost the Other Arm


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

30% off select watches at Amazon.

Amazon.com: Presidents' Day Sale: Watches


----------



## postscissors357 (Sep 6, 2012)

Orient USA is doing 50% off the Symphony -- looks like its just the black on stainless steel. Code is Sonata. Free shipping!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> I ended up canceling my order for the SRP313 and getting instead a SNZB23J1 from Jomashop.


I really like the look and would consider buying one if it had the upgraded 4r36 movement like the SRP313. Seriously, Seiko needs to upgrade their entire "5" series line to the new movement.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

*Lowest price I have ever seen on this G-Shock Men's G100-1BV[/URL]"]Casio G-Shock Men's G100-1BV $51.98[/URL]

Adding the "Clothing, Shoes, Jewelry, & Watches E-mails" code takes off an additional 20% making it $41 or so.*


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

On what???

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Orient Star Retrograde $399. MSRP $1010.

Orient DE00002B Star Retrograde Watch is powered by an Orient made 40A501, 22-jewel automatic movement that can be hand wound and has hacking capability. Includes a power reserve meter, sapphire crystal, date and retrograde day display.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> Woot has some Glycine watches right now. Watches that Cost the Other Arm


man i can't tell you how much i wish i could afford the airman double 24 09 now.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Orient Star Retrograde $399. MSRP $1010.
> 
> Orient DE00002B Star Retrograde Watch is powered by an Orient made 40A501, 22-jewel automatic movement that can be hand wound and has hacking capability. Includes a power reserve meter, sapphire crystal, date and retrograde day display.
> 
> View attachment 1388358


Get the white one even cheaper here, with free cleaning kit:

Orient DE00002W Men's Retrograde Automatic White Dial Stainless Steel Power Reserve Watch with 30ml Ultimate Watch Cleaning Kit


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

^ this is definitely the thread where wallets go to die :-! love the posts!


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

Watches that Cost the Other Arm

woot actually has real watches on sale this time


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Get the white one even cheaper here, with free cleaning kit:
> 
> Orient DE00002W Men's Retrograde Automatic White Dial Stainless Steel Power Reserve Watch with 30ml Ultimate Watch Cleaning Kit


That's a great looking watch. Want!


----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

Don't know how to defeat amazon's picture controls on the iPad, but the deal looks ok if you're into this style
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Edifice-Ana...t-EFR-526D-7AVUEF/dp/B00BFN2WB6/ref=pd_ybh_14


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

The deal of the century for those looking to buy an Orient Mako:

NEW Orient Automatic MEN'S Pepsi Mako II Stainless Steel 200M Diver Watch W BOX | eBay


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Rush said:


> The deal of the century for those looking to buy an Orient Mako:
> 
> NEW Orient Automatic MEN'S Pepsi Mako II Stainless Steel 200M Diver Watch W BOX | eBay


And this hasn't sold yet because?!?!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

T1ck said:


> Don't know how to defeat amazon's picture controls on the iPad, but the deal looks ok if you're into this style
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Edifice-Ana...t-EFR-526D-7AVUEF/dp/B00BFN2WB6/ref=pd_ybh_14


I am not sure how prices are in the UK, but even after taking off VAT, 20% subscription discount, and adding shipping, it comes to more than the normal price in the US.


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> I am not sure how prices are in the UK, but even after taking off VAT, 20% subscription discount, and adding shipping, it comes to more than the normal price in the US.


Yeah, it's usually so, sadly.


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> And this hasn't sold yet because?!?!


before I clicked on the link, I expected a great deal... but wow! 
that's just a steal, whoever get's it will be a lucky guy indeed.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

JefeJP said:


> before I clicked on the link, I expected a great deal... but wow!
> that's just a steal, whoever get's it will be a lucky guy indeed.


Clearly it was supposed to be $124.00, but the seller should have checked.


----------



## basnobua (Aug 13, 2013)

Bulova Accutron GMT over at Ashford for $369

USAA members can get $30 off and 4% cash back by going through their website.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Orient Men's CEM65001B "Black Mako" Automatic Dive Watch $95.32 + FS w/Prime There were only 4 of these left when I checked so you better hurry! Use Amazon's Clothing, Shoes, Jewelry and Watches emails code for the 20% discount taking it from $110.33 down to $95.32.

Orient Men's CEM65001B "Black Mako" Automatic Dive Watch


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

T1ck said:


> Don't know how to defeat amazon's picture controls on the iPad, but the deal looks ok if you're into this style
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Edifice-Ana...t-EFR-526D-7AVUEF/dp/B00BFN2WB6/ref=pd_ybh_14


Some mistake in amazon.co.uk. RRP in Spain is 89.10 euros. Far from 200 pounds, as amazon.co.uk says.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

leandroide said:


> Some mistake in amazon.co.uk. RRP in Spain is 89.10 euros. Far from 200 pounds, as amazon.co.uk says.


It's an okay price, but not quite a bargain.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Did some digging around for Casio Edifice in the US. Here is what I found. $44 at MrWatch.com with code MWJMT10.

Casio Men's Edifice EFR527D-1AV Silver Stainless-Steel Quartz Watch with Black Dial


----------



## worldon (Feb 15, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Did some digging around for Casio Edifice in the US. Here is what I found. $44 at MrWatch.com with code MWJMT10.
> 
> Casio Men's Edifice EFR527D-1AV Silver Stainless-Steel Quartz Watch with Black Dial


Thanks a great deal, its about $20 more on Amazon

http://www.amazon.ca/Casio-Edifice-EFR527D-1AV-Silver-Stainless-Steel/dp/B00HIC3WQ2


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> Did some digging around for Casio Edifice in the US. Here is what I found. $44 at MrWatch.com with code MWJMT10.
> 
> Casio Men's Edifice EFR527D-1AV Silver Stainless-Steel Quartz Watch with Black Dial


Even comes with a solid bracelet with solid end links. First I've ever seen one at such a low price. And a chrono...


----------



## rsflnn (Feb 20, 2014)

Been lurking on this site for a few months, decided to make my first post on the thread I've been checking obsessively -- happened to see a Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date for sale on Amazon (via Perfumeland Megastore) for $250 Hamilton Jazzmaster Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch - H32505511: Watches: Amazon.com

Seems too good to be true given these things normally run between $500-$700, but will see (ordered mine 20 minutes ago - my first automatic - very excited).


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

rsflnn said:


> Been lurking on this site for a few months, decided to make my first post on the thread I've been checking obsessively -- happened to see a Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date for sale on Amazon (via Perfumeland Megastore) for $250 Hamilton Jazzmaster Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch - H32505511: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> Seems too good to be true given these things normally run between $500-$700, but will see (ordered mine 20 minutes ago - my first automatic - very excited).


Good luck. The seller has relatively bad ratings.


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

rsflnn said:


> Been lurking on this site for a few months, decided to make my first post on the thread I've been checking obsessively -- happened to see a Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date for sale on Amazon (via Perfumeland Megastore) for $250 Hamilton Jazzmaster Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch - H32505511: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> Seems too good to be true given these things normally run between $500-$700, but will see (ordered mine 20 minutes ago - my first automatic - very excited).


D: rookie mistake! Good luck! Eager to see how this unfolds, please update us. Hope it pans out well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Good luck. The seller has relatively *bad ratings.*


bad ratings? amazon users have given this guy an average 4.8 stars with over 2,000 reviews. Am I missing something over here?


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

If you ordered through amazon there is no real risk. If it were a fake amazon will make sure you are not out the money. You may not have a watch in the end, but you wont loose the money. It just may take I little time to get it all resolved. Just check it out well when you get it. Hopefully you just got a good deal, and won't have any issues.


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

rsflnn said:


> Been lurking on this site for a few months, decided to make my first post on the thread I've been checking obsessively -- happened to see a Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date for sale on Amazon (via Perfumeland Megastore) for $250 Hamilton Jazzmaster Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch - H32505511: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> Seems too good to be true given these things normally run between $500-$700, but will see (ordered mine 20 minutes ago - my first automatic - very excited).


Clicking this link shows the price at over 500 bucks now. They changed the price. Hopefully you're getting a nice new watch for that price. I have a feeling you won't. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^ yeah, it's $529 when I clicked on it


----------



## rsflnn (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah I feel relatively safe buying through Amazon. The most recent reviews have been positive, although a sub-90 percent approval rating did bother me. I'm hoping it comes through - I did a double take when I saw the price, and searched the model number to make sure it wasn't a quartz version. Under "my orders" it says the watch is being prepared for shipment. Will update when it actually does and if I get it. If I don't, well, I'll keep lusting after the Seiko Cocktail Time that's been on my Amazon wish list for a few months now


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> ^^^ yeah, it's $529 when I clicked on it


That's from another seller, Perfumeland currently have only Michael Korrs mens watches, Hamilton may have been a one off for that seller...


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

rsflnn said:


> Yeah I feel relatively safe buying through Amazon. The most recent reviews have been positive, although a sub-90 percent approval rating did bother me. I'm hoping it comes through - I did a double take when I saw the price, and searched the model number to make sure it wasn't a quartz version. Under "my orders" it says the watch is being prepared for shipment. Will update when it actually does and if I get it. If I don't, well, I'll keep lusting after the Seiko Cocktail Time that's been on my Amazon wish list for a few months now


fingers crossed, hope it come off without a hitch, you know its always cocktail time somewhere in the world..


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Good luck to everyone that got in on it. I got a similar Hamilton deal a few months ago on Amazon. Sometimes these things work out. The best deal I ever got on Amazon was from a third party seller that was selling Rockport shoes for $1 each. Ordered 100 pairs and they all arrived. Sold them to a shoe store for $10 each.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Heh,heh, good story.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I've seen a lot of Bulova Gemini deals lately. I saw this one Accutron Black Dial Brown Leather Mens Watch 64C104 for $542 a few days ago with a Valjoux 7750.

Price went back up, but I just discovered this thread so I will definitely be posting stuff here in the future.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Edox WRC 80086-3-AIN Men's Watch

Nice looking watch for the price. I read here in the forums that Edox does watches for a bigger more prestigious brand but they are unwilling to say which.


----------



## basnobua (Aug 13, 2013)

"affordable" Frederique Constant Slimline Auto for $975. Joma has many FC autos for less, but I still think this is the one I'd have.


----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> It's an okay price, but not quite a bargain.


It says 50-ish pounds for me, do you guys not see the deal like this?









Re-read your posts.... So Amazon is pushing the RRP up to simulate a good deal, eh? Has Amazon been bought by Invicta?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Cheaper here for instance: Casio Men EDIFICE 100M Sport MWH EFR526D EFR-526D-7A [EFR-526D-7A] - USD78.00 : MyWatchesHub.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

T1ck said:


> It says 50-ish pounds for me, do you guys not see the deal like this?
> 
> Re-read your posts.... So Amazon is pushing the RRP up to simulate a good deal, eh? Has Amazon been bought by Invicta?


No!! Casio has been bought by Invicta.... didn't you know? ;-)


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

T1ck said:


> It says 50-ish pounds for me, do you guys not see the deal like this?
> 
> Re-read your posts.... So Amazon is pushing the RRP up to simulate a good deal, eh? Has Amazon been bought by Invicta?


Look at the bright side, I wouldn't have found the MRWatch deal if it hadn't been for the Amazon post.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Cheaper here for instance: Casio Men EDIFICE 100M Sport MWH EFR526D EFR-526D-7A [EFR-526D-7A] - USD78.00 : MyWatchesHub.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


Nice -- click here for customs fraud.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cficole said:


> Nice -- click here for customs fraud.


Either that or when it arrives broken, they'll say you selected "for repair".

Anyway, not even close to the $44 at MrWatch.


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Already got my Precisionist from Amazon. I'm glad Bulova developed this movement technology before the Swiss companies. Imagine what a company like Omega would charge for it...
> 
> View attachment 1385949


Well it is a Citizen movement that is used exclusively in the Precisionist watches. And it is far from the first smooth sweeping quartz. The Seiko 5S21 movement from the late '80s did the same thing, but was discontinued after a year or so. These Precisionist movements would be terrific coupled with an eco-drive system, but as it is they are somewhat impractical because they drain batteries far faster than most other quartz watches these days, which can last 7-10 years on one battery. The stepper motor feature of quartz watches where they jump once a second is to save power.


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

This is a pretty decent price - Jomashop has the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical Field watch in olive green for $284

Hamilton Khaki Field Mens Watch H69419363

Because it is manual wind, it is quite thin. If my watch funds weren't completely dry, I would consider it.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Amazon has the Orient Orange Mako for $113.05 but it comes down to $90.44 if you use the 20% Clothing, Shoes, Jewelry and Watches code.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

core attitude said:


> Amazon has the Orient Orange Mako for $113.05 but it comes down to $90.44 if you use the 20% Clothing, Shoes, Jewelry and Watches code.


Matches your avatar.


----------



## drdavis62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Groupon has Heritor Millenial and Korberg on sale here- https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-heritor-millennial-and-kornberg-watches



RyanD said:


> Heritor watches for $104 on SharkStores. If I hadn't just bought 2 watches, I'd be in for a jump hour.
> SharkStores - The Heritor Watch Event
> 
> View attachment 1304265
> View attachment 1304266


----------



## Dog Case (Dec 8, 2009)

core attitude said:


> Amazon has the Orient Orange Mako for $113.05 but it comes down to $90.44 if you use the 20% Clothing, Shoes, Jewelry and Watches code.


Thanks for this! I just used it to get a Seiko SSC017 dive chrono for about $150 after tax and 1 day Prime shipping.

They email you a one time code after you sign up for the fashion mailing list thing here Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up

Qualifying items have to be sold by Amazon rather than a third party seller.


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

Good deal here for a 40mm (not a common size) Precisionist: Bulova Precisionist Longwood 98B141


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Golana Swiss Automatic Watches for under 300 Euros ($350)

Both Amazon UK and Amazon Italy are offering these prices.

Golana ADQ100-1 - Orologio uomo
4.5 su 5 stelle  Visualizza tutte le recensioni (2 recensioni clienti)[HR][/HR]

Prezzo consigliato:EUR 899,00Prezzo:EUR 279,26 *Spedizione gratuita*. DettagliRisparmi:EUR 619,74 (69%)

*Disponibilità immediata.*
Venduto e spedito da *Amazon*. Confezione regalo disponibile.


















If shipping to the US, it is cheaper because they deduct VAT, but then add shipping. It comes to around $350 USD shipped

Golana ADQ100-1 - Orologio uomo: Golana: Amazon.it: Orologi

Golana ADQ100-2 - Orologio uomo: Golana: Amazon.it: Orologi

These are rated to 500meters and have Helium release and ETA 2824 movements

Full list 
Amazon.it: Golana: Orologi

Same deals on Amazon UK after you subscribe to their 20% off discount (one time use)
Amazon.co.uk: Golana: Watches


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Amazon has the Seiko Men's SNK803 "Seiko 5" Automatic Watch with Beige Canvas Strap for $49.99, use the Clothing, Shoes, & Accessories email code for an additional 20% off. I checked out for $43.19 after tax. Nice chance to pick up this color while it is back down in price.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

WoW has the blue dial seiko 5 for 50 bucks. I almost like it better than my black dial. Usually the black one is 50 bucks but the other colors are more like 60-70...

http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=80755&bo_products_variance_id=81302


----------



## rsflnn (Feb 20, 2014)

Froggo said:


> D: rookie mistake! Good luck! Eager to see how this unfolds, please update us. Hope it pans out well.
> 
> Dreams dashed! hearts broken! I got a cancellation notice from Amazon. Emailed the seller, got this reply:
> 
> ...


----------



## lam3r (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey rsflnn, send a message to Amazon, they always honor the listed price, even if it's completely ridiculous.


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

This thread is getting loooooong

- mr. al


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Golana Swiss Automatic Watches for under 300 Euros ($350)
> 
> Both Amazon UK and Amazon Italy are offering these prices.
> 
> ...


Amazon would not accept the promo code they sent me. Probably a good thing since this month I have already bought a Seiko Sawtooth and a Baby Tuna!!!!

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliew (Oct 8, 2013)

Rodina back in stock! 
Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

mralastor said:


> This thread is getting loooooong
> 
> - mr. al


Not long enough!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

eliew said:


> Rodina back in stock!
> Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


Nice looking Bauhaus style watch. Borrowed pic.










Clearly a Nomos Tangente 38 homage


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Nice looking Bauhaus style watch. Borrowed pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say I like the watch but don't think I'd ever get one as it's too much of a "homage" for me... :/

Sent from the whirlybird


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

I like it but it needs to be around 42 or 43 mm to be big enough.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> I must say I like the watch but don't think I'd ever get one as it's too much of a "homage" for me... :/
> 
> Sent from the whirlybird


I agree. I like original designs, like my Seagull 1963 Reissue.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

eliew said:


> Rodina back in stock!
> Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


Thanks for the heads up. I had been considering getting the blue version, but it's still out of stock with a $10,000 price tag.

Don't want to miss out on it again, so I just ordered myself a white one.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> I must say I like the watch but don't think I'd ever get one as it's too much of a "homage" for me... :/


It almost gets a pass for me since the Nomos is itself an homage. I say "almost" because despite this fact, it seems I don't wear the Rodinas much.



Cageym said:


> I like it but it needs to be around 42 or 43 mm to be big enough.


Either you have not seen how large an all-dial design like this wears or your wrists must be near record size.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

My wrist is just a touch over 8". When I wear a watch with a normal length NATO it is on the 2nd to last hole. I know some watches wear bigger but I'm not sure it would wear big enough.

This is how the f71 NATO fits.









And this is how a Deep Blue wears, and it's a 44.5mm so it is a large watch.









All I'm saying is I need to be careful about what I spend money on without actually being able to try it on. And there is no place on this little island that would carry one. LOL


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Cageym said:


> All I'm saying is I need to be careful about what I spend money on without actually being able to try it on. And there is no place on this little island that would carry one. LOL


That's certainly sound thinking, and I'm afraid you're right about finding one; I don't know that anyone outside of China stocks them.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> It almost gets a pass for me since the Nomos is itself an homage.


Thank you! Seems we have to go through this almost every time the Rodina comes up.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> That's certainly sound thinking, and I'm afraid you're right about finding one; I don't know that anyone outside of China stocks them.


No doubt. 40 is sometimes okay, depends on how it wears. Sometimes I take a chance, like on the f71 project and I ordered a Flinders because I liked it so much. I may buy one of these anyway, I can always gift it.

The other issue I have is when I buy a watch I have to consider the strap. If it's leather I'm probably going to have to replace it. NATO is usually okay. Bracelets I've never had an issue with, they come big enough that I end up tightening them. It actually makes me laugh when someone posts "40mm is the cutoff, anything else is just way to big." LOL


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> It almost gets a pass for me since the Nomos is itself an homage. I say "almost" because despite this fact, it seems I don't wear the Rodinas much.


Now THIS is a homage that I can get behind.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Now THIS is a homage that I can get behind.


What is is cloning? I'm afraid I don't recognize the design at all.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> What is is cloning? I'm afraid I don't recognize the design at all.


Sorry, but the Rodina is a clone, this is a homage to the Kano from the 1930s. I think of homage as more "inspired by" than "copied".


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Sorry, but the Rodina is a clone, this is a homage to the Kano from the 1930s. I think of homage as more "inspired by" than "copied".


I agree on the terminology, and my apologies for having thought you'd used the word otherwise. I fear however that I completely miss the resemblance - even at an inspirational level - between the Malchert and that Kano. In fact I cannot see a single element in common, from lugs, to crown, to case, to bezel, to hands or hand length, to numerals, to chapter ring. Both are very attractive watches though.

I confess I knew nothing about the Malchert prior to your posting it, and having read through the Malchert website, I'd love to know more if you know of a good place for more reading.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> What is is cloning? I'm afraid I don't recognize the design at all.


Hodinkee wrote on piece on this watchmaker. 
Worldwide Exclusive: Daniel Malchert Introduces His Own Watch, Born In Germany
Interesting reading but not really an affordable deal at around 3K Euro.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> I agree on the terminology, and my apologies for having thought you'd used the word otherwise. I fear however that I completely miss the resemblance - even at an inspirational level - between the Malchert and that Kano. In fact I cannot see a single element in common, from lugs, to crown, to case, to bezel, to hands or hand length, to numerals, to chapter ring. Both are very attractive watches though.
> 
> I confess I knew nothing about the Malchert prior to your posting it, and having read through the Malchert website, I'd love to know more if you know of a good place for more reading.


In general, the Bauhaus style, simple and uncluttered. More specifically, the white dial, blue hands, subsecond dial, thin and handwind. The Malchert has more rounded edges and uses a different font for the numerals. The Malchert uses a Nomos handwind movement. Malchert finishes and decorates the movement. It is funny though how one person notices the similarities and another the differences.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I've read this discussion many times before. Yes we all agree that it is a homage or a copy, if people want to put it that way, but Nomos doesn't own any intellectual property on that design; no one does. The Bauhaus design may not be as popular as a flieger, but it is something that has been out there for quite some time.

A Bauhaus Inspired Guidewatch reviews on worn&wound

Same argument can be made for diver watches. Are they all Rolex homages or copies?


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

eliew said:


> Rodina back in stock!
> Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


Oh no! Hahaha. Good thing the blue dial is not yet available. I almost pulled the trigger on the blue Mako last night. Hopefully the Rodina blue doesnt become available in months. Lol


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

OK. Back to the deals. Here are a few "used" deals on Amazon (open box, not used)

*Calibre Men's SC-4H1-04-007 "Hawk" Stainless Steel and Black Rubber Watch*

New $50, open box $30
Calibre Men's SC-4H1-04-007 "Hawk" Stainless Steel and Black Rubber Watch: Watches: Amazon.com









*Seiko Men's SNXS77 Seiko 5 Automatic Blue Dial $40 "used" (open box)*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0033CQNEE/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all










Rip Curl Solar Dive watch $77 "used" open box
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B005XD9Q18/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Now THIS is a homage that I can get behind.


That is a fantastic looking watch! That movement is a piece of art!



colgex said:


> I've read this discussion many times before. Yes we all agree that it is a homage or a copy, if people want to put it that way, but Nomos doesn't own any intellectual property on that design; no one does. The Bauhaus design may not be as popular as a flieger, but it is something that has been out there for quite some time.
> 
> A Bauhaus Inspired Guidewatch reviews on worn&wound
> 
> Same argument can be made for diver watches. Are they all Rolex homages or copies?


It's just too similar for my liking but lets not discuss this here (Yes I know I started it, sorry :\)


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Agreed. Let's go back to the deals ☺


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

Woot's got a few Timex Weekenders right now. Some pretty good selections:

Timex Weekender, White w/ Brown


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> I ended up canceling my order for the SRP313 and getting instead a SNZB23J1 from Jomashop.
> 
> I really liked the sapphire crystal and movement, but I am not a fan of the dial design. Silver on white is hard to see. What I liked about the SNZB is the black dial, lime green seconds hand, lume, and it is made in Japan.
> 
> The price was $35 more.


My Seiko order arrived from the recent Joma flash sale. Changed the bracelet for a strap and I think the end result was quite nice.

























I think it looks a lot more expensive than it was.


----------



## the77 (Jan 2, 2014)

djeucalyptus said:


> Woot's got a few Timex Weekenders right now. Some pretty good selections:
> 
> Timex Weekender, White w/ Brown


Many thanks! I just snatched up a cream-faced tachy before it sold out.


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

djeucalyptus said:


> Woot's got a few Timex Weekenders right now. Some pretty good selections:
> 
> Timex Weekender, White w/ Brown


Thanks,
I picked up the black face with bracelet. Last time Woot ran this sale I picked up the white face w/ purple strap for my wife.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> My Seiko order arrived from the recent Joma flash sale.
> 
> I think it looks a lot more expensive than it was.


That does look really nice. Congrats!

... horrible Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ESQ by Movado chronograph for $99 with code *SDEXCEL99

ESQ by Movado Excel 07301415 Men's Watch
*


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

RyanD said:


> ESQ by Movado chronograph for $99 with code *SDEXCEL99
> 
> ESQ by Movado Excel 07301415 Men's Watch
> *


This looks like an excellent deal. A shame that I bought a replacement beater a few weeks back or else this would be it. I have a strict one in, one out policy for beaters with a maximum limit of 1


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

This was listed in the Russian forum, a sale at Meranom with free shipping. I have also heard that paying in rubles can save some money do to the exchange rate. it looks like it could be about $10 less paying with rubles, but i don't know how paypal deals with the exchange rate. no matter what the free shipping and the sale prices together make it a deal for people interested in new russians
http://www.meranom.com/


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

tylehman said:


> This was listed in the Russian forum, a sale at Meranom with free shipping. I have also heard that paying in rubles can save some money do to the exchange rate. it looks like it could be about $10 less paying with rubles, but i don't know how paypal deals with the exchange rate. no matter what the free shipping and the sale prices together make it a deal for people interested in new russians
> http://www.meranom.com/


That's all the excuse I needed to order a blue scuba dude 420. Came to $69CDN after using the 4 reward points I had in my Meranom account :-!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> ESQ by Movado chronograph for $99 with code *SDEXCEL99
> 
> ESQ by Movado Excel 07301415 Men's Watch
> *


This one looks better IMO and the same price with the same coupon

ESQ by Movado Catalyst 07301427 Men's Watch


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> That's all the excuse I needed to order a blue scuba dude 420. Came to $69CDN after using the 4 reward points I had in my Meranom account :-!


Got the same one. Came to $63 USD. Saved a few dollars by checking out in Rubles instead of US dollars.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Seiko SNDC31 for $89.99, the cheapest I have _ever _seen this watch.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...s_variance_id=186108&bo_store_id=1&iq=1&ndd=1


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

Amazon has a pretty excellent deal of the day goin' on six different Seiko 5s, including a few SNKs and an SNX:

Amazon.com: Deal of the Day: Seiko


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

For my UK wus'ers - Momentum M1 Dive watch currently between £43 and £60 - is usually nearer £80! I was lucky and just picked up the last yellow one for £30.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_nr_p_n_target_audience__1?rh=n%3A328228011%2Cn%3A199482031%2Ck%3Amomentum+m1%2Cp_n_target_audience_browse-bin%3A199495031&sort=price-asc-rank&keywords=momentum+m1&ie=UTF8&qid=1393420391&rnid=199493031


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> That's all the excuse I needed to order a blue scuba dude 420. Came to $69CDN after using the 4 reward points I had in my Meranom account :-!


I hate this thread now.
Just ordered a 710 which i shouldn't have! My wife will kill me.

Just couldn't resist finding out about these russian watches for myself.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

MJ_London said:


> For my UK wus'ers - Momentum M1 Dive watch currently between £43 and £60 - is usually nearer £80! I was lucky and just picked up the last yellow one for £30.
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: momentum m1 - Men's / Wristwatches: Watches


The M1 Deep Six comes to $101 USD shipped after the 20% subscription discount. Your yellow one would have been about $50 USD, which is incredible.


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

This is a only a good deal for Canadians, but Amazon has the pepsi Mako for 130$, with free shipping: http://www.amazon.ca/Orient-CEM6500...F8&qid=1393436707&sr=8-7&keywords=orient+mako

Shipping says 2-4 weeks, though.


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

Thrax said:


> Seiko SNDC31 for $89.99, the cheapest I have _ever _seen this watch.
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...s_variance_id=186108&bo_store_id=1&iq=1&ndd=1


This black face w/ bracelet is $72 @ Ashford.

Seiko Chronograph SNDF09 Men's Watch


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

leather nato and zulu sale from wus sponsor market-strap









Ordered this 20mm zulu 6,60 € after discount ($9.32)








Also this 22mm nato for 6,00 € ($8.47)

Prices include shipping, use code natolet
​


----------



## fullsmoke (Sep 7, 2013)

Jomashop with Citizen sale, up to 52% off

Citizen Doorbuster Event


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

peatnick said:


> leather nato and zulu sale from wus sponsor market-strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In for a couple. Never tried leather Nato straps. Do you know if these are made in Spain, because Spanish leather good are first rate. I have belts, wallets, and shoes made in Spain and they are far better than most Asian goods.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

peatnick said:


> leather nato and zulu sale from wus sponsor market-strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Needed 18mm NATOs. Ordered a grey and white one.


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

peatnick said:


> leather nato and zulu sale from wus sponsor market-strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Grabbed 3 of those, most 20mm out of stock already, but that price with the discount is really great!


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> My Seiko order arrived from the recent Joma flash sale. Changed the bracelet for a strap and I think the end result was quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 1398070
> 
> ...


that look is beautiful. I will try some divers with croc straps now.

can can you tell me where you bought the leather strap? I found a couple places but just ever sure.

thanks


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

peatnick said:


> Prices include shipping, use code natolet
> ​


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

peatnick said:


> leather nato and zulu sale from wus sponsor market-strap
> 
> Ordered this 20mm zulu 6,60 € after discount ($9.32)
> 
> ...


No a lot left in brown, but I did get a couple of brown 22's and a lighter 18 mm.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> In for a couple. Never tried leather Nato straps. Do you know if these are made in Spain, because Spanish leather good are first rate. I have belts, wallets, and shoes made in Spain and they are far better than most Asian goods.


You should try Portuguese leather goods ;-), cheaper than Spanish and probably better quality!


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

peatnick said:


> leather nato and zulu sale from wus sponsor market-strap
> ​


I love and hate this thread. |>


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

peatnick said:


> leather nato and zulu sale from wus sponsor market-strap
> 
> Ordered this 20mm zulu 6,60 € after discount ($9.32)
> 
> ...


I saw that in a list of threads, but didn't look at it. I thought it meant "out of stock" -- that they just sold out.

I've never seen "stock out" before. Perhaps something that doesn't translate well?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

WatchTheTime7 said:


> that look is beautiful. I will try some divers with croc straps now.
> 
> can can you tell me where you bought the leather strap? I found a couple places but just ever sure.
> 
> thanks


It is not for sale separately. It is from the Seiko SARB Alpinist.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tylehman said:


> This was listed in the Russian forum, a sale at Meranom with free shipping. I have also heard that paying in rubles can save some money do to the exchange rate. it looks like it could be about $10 less paying with rubles, but i don't know how paypal deals with the exchange rate. no matter what the free shipping and the sale prices together make it a deal for people interested in new russians
> http://www.meranom.com/


i read that this sale will only be on until friday... just wanted to let people know.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

tylehman said:


> This was listed in the Russian forum, a sale at Meranom with free shipping. I have also heard that paying in rubles can save some money do to the exchange rate. it looks like it could be about $10 less paying with rubles, but i don't know how paypal deals with the exchange rate. no matter what the free shipping and the sale prices together make it a deal for people interested in new russians
> http://www.meranom.com/


You can check out in Rubles and pay with PayPal as you normally would. You get Paypal's exchange rate, which isn't great, but the rate spread on a transaction this size is pennies and there are no other fees involved. I just ordered a blue Scuba Dude on the ministry case for $63.04 delivered to the U.S. Damn this thread...


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

cuica said:


> You should try Portuguese leather goods ;-), cheaper than Spanish and probably better quality!


And where might we find those goods?


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> Awesome. Needed 18mm NATOs. Ordered a grey and white one.


Same here! Grap a 18mm grey NATO for my HMT White Pilot!


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 24, 2014)

*Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T Eco Drive Mens Watch JY0040-59L @344*
http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-eco-drive-mens-watch-jy0040-59l.html
*
Citizen Skyhawk A-T Eco Drive Mens Watch JY0005-50E @348*
http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-eco-drive-mens-watch-jy0005-50e.html
*
Citizen Skyhawk A-T Stainless Steel Chronograph Atomic Mens Watch JY0000-53E @334
http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-skyhawk-chrono-watch-jy000053e.html
*
*Citizen Skyhawk A-T Mens Watch JY0010-50E @430*
http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-skyhawk-mens-watch-jy0010-50e.html
*
Citizen Doorbuster Event up to 52% off*
Citizen Doorbuster Event


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cadence Loki $29 (VIPs only! ;-))

:: Cadence watches :: - Loki - - Danish Collection - Men's Watches :: awesome watches for less money


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Cadence Loki $29 (VIPs only! ;-))
> 
> :: Cadence watches :: - Loki - - Danish Collection - Men's Watches :: awesome watches for less money


70% off first purchase coupon available if you give them your email address. Not quite sure if that is off of retail value or the sales price...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

qrocks said:


> 70% off first purchase coupon available if you give them your email address. Not quite sure if that is off of retail value or the sales price...


Nope. Deals are not stackable. It is one or the other.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Victorinox 241196 Alpnach Chrono. Amazon has it for $400, here is a deal for

$300
http://accessories.woot.com/offers/victorinox-swiss-army-watch


----------



## corydallas (Feb 16, 2014)

*Bulova Precisionist 96B132*

Hi Everyone. This is my first contribution here. I know Bulova doesn't command a ton of respect here, but this was a pretty good deal nonetheless. I found it on craigslist Dallas, but you ultimately end up buying from Ashford through EBay. The price was higher when I searched directly on Ashford. $167 retail $599.






http://www.priceabate.com/jewelry-watches-item-151197697987.html


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



corydallas said:


> Hi Everyone. This is my first contribution here. I know Bulova doesn't command a ton of respect here, but this was a pretty good deal nonetheless. I found it on craigslist Dallas, but you ultimately end up buying from Ashford through EBay. The price was higher when I searched directly on Ashford. $167 retail $599. Priceabate.com: Online Shopping deals on Children's Jewelry, Engagement & Wedding, Ethnic, Regional & Tribal, Fashion Jewelry, Fine Jewelry and more.


Bulova has a pretty good rep here from what I've seen actually and that is a nice watch! Thanks for sharing and welcome to WUS


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*

Great deal on a Zenith El Primero Retrotimer. I miss the sound of my chronomaster. $2895 with code *AFFPRIME2895

Zenith El Primero 75-2030-4055-21-R580 Men's Watch

*


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*

That's the ugliest Zenith I've ever seen not to mention cheap looking. Just my opinion though. How is this an affordable anyway?


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



MarkingTime said:


> That's the ugliest Zenith I've ever seen not to mention cheap looking. Just my opinion though. How is this an affordable anyway?


Well, can you find it cheaper?

pretty nice backside


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*

*Deep Blue*
Prices are back down again...at "the shop."
For example: Deep Blue 45mm Military Diver Automatic Tritium Tubes Bracelet Watch $273.41.
Link

Happy hunting...


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone know how long payment and shipping takes with meranom?
I purchased through paypal on the 26th, but no money has come out of my account. And when I look up paypal statement it lists the purchase with the details "(null) null"
I received an email from meranom on Friday saying my order was being processed. 
I'm confused.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

sledgod said:


> Anyone know how long payment and shipping takes with meranom?
> I purchased through paypal on the 26th, but no money has come out of my account. And when I look up paypal statement it lists the purchase with the details "(null) null"
> I received an email from meranom on Friday saying my order was being processed.
> I'm confused.


I don't know about shipping time, but my Paypal transaction went to "completed" quickly and states clearly what the purchase was for. If you are concerned, you should email them about it.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



FrakkenPrawn said:


> Bulova has a pretty good rep here from what I've seen actually and that is a nice watch! Thanks for sharing and welcome to WUS


The 60 dollar postage put me off. Ridiculous rate for a watch. Otherwise would have copped one!!

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



JDF1013 said:


> *Deep Blue*
> Prices are back down again...at "the shop."
> For example: Deep Blue 45mm Military Diver Automatic Tritium Tubes Bracelet Watch $273.41.
> Link
> ...


I see the depthmeter model uses the citizen depthmeter movement. Better off with the citizen aqualand that uses the movement at half the cost.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/z...0550-4007-77-C550.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=85

Here's another great deal:-D

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Zenith Port Royal 96-0550-4007-77-C550
> 
> Here's another great deal:-D
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


I have the strangest feeling you may be taking the piss.... Just a hunch though ;-)


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



bigduke6 said:


> I see the depthmeter model uses the citizen depthmeter movement. Better off with the citizen aqualand that uses the movement at half the cost.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


The movement is only part of the equation and in this case (sorry for the pun), a smaller part. I would take the Deep Blue over the Citizen if I were in the market for a dive watch.


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*

groupon has the Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane for a deal right now - $99.99 and free shipping

Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane Men's Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



Totoro66 said:


> The movement is only part of the equation and in this case (sorry for the pun), a smaller part. I would take the Deep Blue over the Citizen if I were in the market for a dive watch.


For what reason? I have always dived with Citizen Aqualands as a backup to my computer and they have performed perfectly. They are bullet proof and the 740 movement has been used for years.If Deep Blue use their movements it must say a lot about them. The Deep Blue with the depth never is double the price of a citizen using the same movement. I must admit I did not check the specs in detail though.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcook21 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



JefeJP said:


> groupon has the Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane for a deal right now - $99.99 and free shipping
> 
> Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane Men's Watches Deal of the Day | Groupon


Dang. I really like the brown band/cream dial combo, but there is no shipping to Canada.


----------



## super-b (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



bcook21 said:


> Dang. I really like the brown band/cream dial combo, but there is no shipping to Canada.


Have it shipped so someone in the states and have it forwarded . Just a thought

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



super-b said:


> Have it shipped so someone in the states and have it forwarded . Just a thought
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tried that super-b. Groupon.com won't let you set up a non-US account. That Avi-8 is damn nice for the price and for an everyday beater with loads of aesthetic appeal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*

If you like Fortis, Touch of Modern is having a sale on several models. Looks like pretty good prices.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



MarkingTime said:


> That's the ugliest Zenith I've ever seen not to mention cheap looking. Just my opinion though. How is this an affordable anyway?


It went front page on Slickdeals and sold out. And Slickdealers hate high-end watches. Anything that can be flipped for a profit is a good deal.
Zenith El Primero Retrotimer Men's Automatic Watch $2895 + Free Shipping - Ashford Deals, Coupons and Promos


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



RyanD said:


> If you like Fortis, Touch of Modern is having a sale on several models. Looks like pretty good prices.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


I'm not going to sign up just to see the prices. So could you post them here to save us the trouble?


----------



## bcook21 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



super-b said:


> Have it shipped so someone in the states and have it forwarded . Just a thought
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was going to use a shipping depot because I live close to the border. However, I don't have a USA billing address so the payment won't process.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



bcook21 said:


> I was going to use a shipping depot because I live close to the border. However, I don't have a USA billing address so the payment won't process.


Whereabouts do you live, bcook? I do something similar as I'm close to the border - usually it's possible to set up a dummy account for a billing address via paypal to mimic a US address. I may be able to help you out.


----------



## bcook21 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



SRBakker said:


> Whereabouts do you live, bcook? I do something similar as I'm close to the border - usually it's possible to set up a dummy account for a billing address via paypal to mimic a US address. I may be able to help you out.


I'm in SW Ontario. I cross at Sarnia into Port Huron.


----------



## bcook21 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*

Ok. I think I got it ordered. I entered my billing address as my shipping address in Port Huron. When the transaction is denied, it takes you back to your groupon account where you can edit your CC/Billing address. I changed it back to the correct billing address, with the USA shipping address and it worked. Well, I got a confirmation email anyways. We'll see if I'm charged/if it's delivered.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



Totoro66 said:


> I'm not going to sign up just to see the prices. So could you post them here to save us the trouble?


Agreed, any site that wants you to sign up before even showing you a price can do one.


----------



## super-b (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



bcook21 said:


> Ok. I think I got it ordered. I entered my billing address as my shipping address in Port Huron. When the transaction is denied, it takes you back to your groupon account where you can edit your CC/Billing address. I changed it back to the correct billing address, with the USA shipping address and it worked. Well, I got a confirmation email anyways. We'll see if I'm charged/if it's delivered.


Good luck with it. You must be near me in London as I have stuff shipped to Port Huron all the time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



Totoro66 said:


> I'm not going to sign up just to see the prices. So could you post them here to save us the trouble?


They have 10 models on sale. They are about 60-70% off MSRP.
GMT $1099
Auto chrono $1199
Auto chrono alarm $2799
GMT 3 time zones $1299


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



RyanD said:


> If you like Fortis, Touch of Modern is having a sale on several models. Looks like pretty good prices.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/i/H3E2MH86


Thanks RyanD, for folks out there.. the deals aren't spectacular- most of these are discounted on Amazon and +20% or +30% coupons are better deals there.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*

Touch of Modern also has Off the Cuff watch movement cuff links made in UK for $64. Looks like a good price for that brand, but there are cheaper generic ones on Ebay. I didn't know these were so popular. Might have to grab a pair of the Ebay ones.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern also has Off the Cuff watch movement cuff links made in UK for $64. Looks like a good price for that brand, but there are cheaper generic ones on Ebay. I didn't know these were so popular. Might have to grab a pair of the Ebay ones.
> 
> View attachment 1405196


Too geeky for me.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



davidtsee said:


> Thanks RyanD, for folks out there.. the deals aren't spectacular- most of these are discounted on Amazon and +20% or +30% coupons are better deals there.





Totoro66 said:


> I'm not going to sign up just to see the prices. So could you post them here to save us the trouble?


The b47 is for 1350 $ , a pretty deep discounts


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern also has Off the Cuff watch movement cuff links made in UK for $64. Looks like a good price for that brand, but there are cheaper generic ones on Ebay. I didn't know these were so popular. Might have to grab a pair of the Ebay ones.


That is awesome! Do the movements work?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



FrakkenPrawn said:


> That is awesome! Do the movements work?


I don't think so on those particular ones, but if you do a search you can find ones with working movements. They have stems to wind them. There are also some with automatic movements.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Lots of cheap ESQ watches lately. Here's another one for $89 with code *SDCAT89

ESQ by Movado Catalyst 07301425 Men's Watch

*


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



RyanD said:


> I don't think so on those particular ones, but if you do a search you can find ones with working movements. They have stems to wind them. There are also some with automatic movements.


That's fantastic, thanks for for posting these or I don't think I would have ever found them!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*

The blue Bulova Precisionist Catamount is back for $169 with code *AFFMOUNT169**
Bulova Precisionist 98B168 Men's Watch

*Specs say it is 49mm, but it is more like 47mm. Still big though.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*

Bulova Accutron Men's Amerigo Automatic Watch for $279 + free shipping - 63B024

It was solid, I saw it this morning, now it is sold out. I saw pictures of the watch and the ones used in the sites really do not do the watch justice. I also saw someone with a white version of the dial here in the forums. I was about to buy it...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Baume and Mercier Classima Executives MOA08590 Men's Watch
Good price, movements are stock ETA though.

Tissot Visodate Automatic White Dial Brown Leather Mens Watch T0194303603101
I've seen the black dial version lower though

Tissot T Classic Powermatic Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch T0854071105100
Powermatic series 80h power reserve, good price and nice movement decoration

Tissot T-Classic Le Locle Leather Mens Watch T41.1.423.53


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I had missed the Universal Geneve watches on Touch of Modern. Not sure how good the prices are since they aren't very common, but they are gorgeous. It looks like the brand is best known for their Microtor movements. Nice vintage Microtor models are quite affordable (<$1000).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Accutron Gemini Swiss automatic for $259 in stainless with code *ACCGEM259* or $278.60 in gold (no code required).

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/bulova+accutron/63B156.pid

Bulova Accutron Gemini 64B118 Men's Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Accutron Gemini Swiss automatic for $259 in stainless with code *ACCGEM259* or $278.60 in gold (no code required).

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/bulova+accutron/63B156.pid

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/bulova+accutron/64B118.pid

Also a Swiss automatic GMT model for $299 with code ACCGEM299
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/bulova-accutron/gemini/65B145.pid


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Longines Hydro Conquest $1,051 Joma Flash


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

peatnick said:


> Longines Hydro Conquest $1,051 Joma Flash


I'm curious about this watch since I been looking to purchase one, at this price is it really a good deal? I'm asking because in my country normally the watches are from 30 to 50 percent more expensive than the one on the de las listed here, but this seems to have the same price here and in the USA it's is a deal but if I add customs and shipping the difference is minimum plus I have guarantee.

I know most items posted here are a good deal and mostly to USA I just want to confirm this price to stop searching the Web for this watch.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

samdwich said:


> I'm curious about this watch since I been looking to purchase one, at this price is it really a good deal?


It's about twice what it's worth. Standard ETA movement dive watch shouldn't cost more than $500 or so. The other $500 is for the Longines logo.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

RyanD said:


> It's about twice what it's worth. Standard ETA movement dive watch shouldn't cost more than $500 or so. The other $500 is for the Longines logo.


Google says the Hydroconquest with the 6,9,12 dial can be had for$800 or less.

I don't think there are many 300M dive watches with ETA on bracelet for USD$500. Mind offering a list?

Or is it your opinion that it ain't worth $1000 and it is inexplicable that folks will pay what you perceive to be $500 fat for Swissness?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Google says the Hydroconquest with the 6,9,12 dial can be had for$800 or less.
> 
> I don't think there are many 300M dive watches with ETA on bracelet for USD$500. Mind offering a list?


I have seen a particular Edox dive watch with ETA go for under $500 regularly. Style was kinda ugly though.

The closest I could find under $500 right now is this one:

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-action/automatic/H62455135.pid


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

samdwich said:


> I'm curious about this watch since I been looking to purchase one, at this price is it really a good deal? I'm asking because in my country normally the watches are from 30 to 50 percent more expensive than the one on the de las listed here, but this seems to have the same price here and in the USA it's is a deal but if I add customs and shipping the difference is minimum plus I have guarantee.
> 
> I know most items posted here are a good deal and mostly to USA I just want to confirm this price to stop searching the Web for this watch.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


 One must also consider warranty. If purchased from a Longines Authorized Dealer, the price will almost always be higher. Jomashop is not an Authorized Dealer but provides its own in-house warranty. Whichever you decide, it's a great watch!


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone looking for a discontinued SEIKO LAND MONSTER to add to their Monster collection?
Amazon has one FS
Seiko Men's SNM035 Automatic Dive Silver-Tone Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Quite a selection of Seiko 5 at One Sale A Day, today, $60:
Daily Deals + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ten-Ten said:


> Quite a selection of Seiko 5 at One Sale A Day, today, $60:
> Daily Deals + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


Meh. I have seen these go for as low as $40 on Amazon. 1Sale has a better selection though. Usually Amazon has only two or three on for $40, but $60 is fairly common.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

RyanD said:


> It's about twice what it's worth. Standard ETA movement dive watch shouldn't cost more than $500 or so. The other $500 is for the Longines logo.


There's a tad more to a watch than its movement. Sure there are some micro brands that can be had for around 500ish with ETA movements.... But they wont be as well designed or with as good fit and finish.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcgr (Dec 7, 2013)

Ten-Ten said:


> Quite a selection of Seiko 5 at One Sale A Day, today, $60:
> Daily Deals + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


The main problem is the warranty: 30 days. I bought a Seiko from their older dynamitetime site and they said the factory warranty was in effect. Seikos come with a card and it was somehow it was "lost" in the transaction. They 'tried' to get me one, but was unsuccessful. I sent the watch back without issue. Ever since then, I've seen 30 days when Seikos are for sale there.

At least Big River seems to have Seiko warranties.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Doboji said:


> There's a tad more to a watch than its movement. Sure there are some micro brands that can be had for around 500ish with ETA movements.... But they wont be as well designed or with as good fit and finish.


For example, Christoper Ward 300m ETA dive watch on a bracelet is $700 full retail price or $595 during their sales.

Or if you want to spend just slightly more than the Longines, you can get a Perrelet Seacraft 777m dive watch with helium valve and micro-adjusting bracelet. Reviews say they have Omega build quality, and they've been on sale under $1300.
Perrelet Diver A1053-A Men's Watch
Perrelet Seacraft Watches Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

RyanD said:


> For example, Christoper Ward 300m ETA dive watch on a bracelet is $700 full retail price or $595 during their sales.
> 
> Or if you want to spend just slightly more than the Longines, you can get a Perrelet Seacraft 777m dive watch with helium valve and micro-adjusting bracelet. Reviews say they have Omega build quality, and they've been on sale under $1300.
> Perrelet Diver A1053-A Men's Watch
> Perrelet Seacraft Watches Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


Perrelet and Longines dive watches are very much on par in my opinion. I've handled both. Neither is on par with Omegas offerings... And the Chris Ward.... While an awesome watch in its own right is not on the level with Longines.

Just my opinion of course. 1.5k-3k is pretty standard pricing for high quality ETA powered dive watches.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Squale 20 Atmos. goes for less than 500 new. ETA 2824-2 in it.

Forgot to quote someone up there looking for an ETA for less than 500


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Ha! You guys are arguing about a $1,000 watch in the "saw a bargain" thread of f71. There's something unholy about that.


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

To get back on track... Wolf Designs discounted cases & winders & accessories here: Wolf Designs Sales Event


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Seiko SNDE99 Quartz Chronograph for $117.99 and free shipping on Groupon:

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-seiko-mens-chronograph-watch


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Timex Retrograde watches on Groupon for $39.99:

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-timex-mens-retrograde-watches


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Groupon discounts are only slightly below normal selling prices. The nicest one is the Timex T2N516, but that one is $43 and was offered on Sharkstores for only $39 recently. Groupon isn't really a very good place to find deals.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> The Groupon discounts are only slightly below normal selling prices. The nicest one is the Timex T2N516, but that one is $43 and was offered on Sharkstores for only $39 recently. Groupon isn't really a very good place to find deals.


Are they below normal retail prices? If so, I think that qualifies as a deal. May not be as low as YOU want it to be but it's still a discount 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

WrnrG said:


> Are they below normal retail prices? If so, I think that qualifies as a deal. May not be as low as YOU want it to be but it's still a discount
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I agree. Just because it was cheaper in the past, doesn't mean it's not a deal.

If you want one now, what the heck does it matter what the price was. It's a good deal now.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

*TWENTYOFFLOCAL coupon code for 20% off Groupon watches. Maybe make the deal sweeter? *


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> *TWENTYOFFLOCAL coupon code for 20% off Groupon watches. Maybe make the deal sweeter? *


Only applies to LOCAL deals, not goods.


----------



## Chitownkilly (May 16, 2011)

Looking for Orange monster any suggested sites?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Google. Com

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Ha! You guys are arguing about a $1,000 watch in the "saw a bargain" thread of f71. There's something unholy about that.


There is nothing holy, sane or logical about this hobby, at all.


----------



## MrPlaid (May 27, 2013)

Chitownkilly said:


> Looking for Orange monster any suggested sites?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


MrWatch.com

Orange Monster on rubber for $155


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Groupon does have a 20% off promotion that includes watches. I just received an email about it. Check your Groupon account.


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Deep Blue
At the Shop, Alph Marine now $314!!!! Orange and green only currently.
Deep Blue 45mm or 42mm Alpha Marine Automatic Lume Dial Bracelet Watch ShopHQ.com

*


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> There is nothing holy, sane or logical about this hobby, at all.


Ironic then? Can I call it irony?


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Only applies to LOCAL deals, not goods.


Doh! My apologies!


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

JDF1013 said:


> *Deep Blue
> At the Shop, Alph Marine now $314!!!! Orange and green only currently.
> Deep Blue 45mm or 42mm Alpha Marine Automatic Lume Dial Bracelet Watch ShopHQ.com
> 
> *


There are 2 hours of Deep Blue shows on Shop on this Sunday afternoon. I may be wrong, but usually the SHOPHQ price gets lowered during those event for most of the watches for the brand on sale.


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree w/ qrocks, but these particular Deep Blue watches sell on the secondary market for well over $400. At this initial price, one wonders if it will even make it to air on 3/9/14. Only $80 higher than the lowest ever price ever recorded, is it worth the chance to miss a good deal for a great one? Your call! Additionally, Stan has been promoting this event on all the watch forums, demand looks to be outrageous from the responses I have seen. Good luck to ALL!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

JDF1013 said:


> I agree w/ qrocks, but these particular Deep Blue watches sell on the secondary market for well over $400. At this initial price, one wonders if it will even make it to air on 3/9/14. Only $80 higher than the lowest ever price ever recorded, is it worth the chance to miss a good deal for a great one? Your call! Additionally, Stan has been promoting this event on all the watch forums, demand looks to be outrageous from the responses I have seen. Good luck to ALL!


There are plenty of fish in the sea. If they sell out before the event, then so be it.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> There are plenty of fish in the sea. If they sell out before the event, then so be it.


Unless that's the watch you want. Sometimes I just don't get your comments.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

qrocks said:


> There are 2 hours of Deep Blue shows on Shop on this Sunday afternoon. I may be wrong, but usually the SHOPHQ price gets lowered during those event for most of the watches for the brand on sale.


Silly question - what is Shop on this Sunday afternoon? Is this some sort of televised event? Sorry, newb here.


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

NOA Timepieces

Woot has some great deals on NOA Timepieces.. def not worth the MSRP but at their price, it's a decent amount if it'll fit your dress watch needs.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Silly question - what is Shop on this Sunday afternoon? Is this some sort of televised event? Sorry, newb here.


ShopHQ is one of those television channels that sells goods 24/7. Check out the website. Be cautious when ordering. You don't want to buy some of their watches that you may not end up wearing in 6 - 12 months after you've learned about many types of watches from this website.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

JDF1013 said:


> I agree w/ qrocks, but these particular Deep Blue watches sell on the secondary market for well over $400. At this initial price, one wonders if it will even make it to air on 3/9/14. Only $80 higher than the lowest ever price ever recorded, is it worth the chance to miss a good deal for a great one? Your call! Additionally, Stan has been promoting this event on all the watch forums, demand looks to be outrageous from the responses I have seen. Good luck to ALL!


I'm going to keep my eye on this model that day. It does seem like a fine watch to add to my mix.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

tinknocker said:


> Unless that's the watch you want. Sometimes I just don't get your comments.


They make sense to me.


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

Originally Posted by JDF1013 
I agree w/ qrocks, but these particular Deep Blue watches sell on the secondary market for well over $400. At this initial price, one wonders if it will even make it to air on 3/9/14. Only $80 higher than the lowest ever price ever recorded, is it worth the chance to miss a good deal for a great one? Your call! Additionally, Stan has been promoting this event on all the watch forums, demand looks to be outrageous from the responses I have seen. Good luck to ALL!

The Shop also has a price guarantee for 30 days, so if you get it now and it's lower doing "the show" upcoming, you get the difference (minus shipping) back. 
Link: https://m.shophq.com/mt/www.shophq.com/p/help/ShopHQ/pricing_guarantee.aspx


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe I'm mistaken, buuuuut... don't forget the Alpha Marine comes in two variants. I think it's the ETA that commands the $400+ used price tag, and this is not the ETA.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

SRBakker said:


> Maybe I'm mistaken, buuuuut... don't forget the Alpha Marine comes in two variants. I think it's the ETA that commands the $400+ used price tag, and this is not the ETA.


Yeah, this is a Citizen movement. If I wanted a Japanese movement dive watch, I'd buy a Seiko.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Yeah, this is a Citizen movement. If I wanted a Japanese movement dive watch, I'd buy a Seiko.


And if you wanted a Swiss dive watch you'd buy a Deep Blue?????? :/


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Amazon: 20% off dive and sport watches that are shipped by Amazon

Promo code: *SWIMWTCH

*
Edit: Looks like it's only for certain brands: Nautica, Vestal, Roxy, Momentum, Rip Curl, Quicksilver, Skywatch


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

faiz31887 said:


> Amazon: 20% off dive and sport watches that are shipped by Amazon
> 
> Promo code: *SWIMWTCH
> 
> ...


Tried on a Momentum and it didn't work.



> *Gift cards & promotional codes*
> ​
> 
> _The promotional code you entered cannot be applied to your purchase.
> _


----------



## diba kai (Sep 4, 2010)

The well-regarded Citizen BM6400 has dropped from $133-140 down to $106 (fs for Prime mbrs). Not sure why but this is a fine watch.

Citizen Men's BM6400-00E Eco-Drive Canvas Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

diba kai said:


> The well-regarded Citizen BM6400 has dropped from $133-140 down to $106 (fs for Prime mbrs). Not sure why but this is a fine watch.
> 
> Citizen Men's BM6400-00E Eco-Drive Canvas Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


Great watch and a great deal. It has great lume and the canvas strap is not bad

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Tried on a Momentum and it didn't work.


It worked fine for me... "You successfully redeemed your promotional code." It only applies to those involved in the promotion which can be filtered by brand. Here are the Momentum watches that seem to qualify.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

core attitude said:


> It worked fine for me... "You successfully redeemed your promotional code." It only applies to those involved in the promotion which can be filtered by brand. Here are the Momentum watches that seem to qualify.


It seems that only certain models of certain brands qualify and some Momentum watches are excluded.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ruelala has a bunch of Swiss automatic Bulova Accutron (SW200 or ETA 2824-2 movements) watches starting at *$209*. Back up the truck!

$9.95 for unlimited shipping for 30 days and free return shipping.

Rue La La - You're Invited!

Here are just a few:
63B024 $229
63B021 $209
65A102 $249
64B118 $219


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

waterdude said:


> And if you wanted a Swiss dive watch you'd buy a Deep Blue?????? :/


No, but $314 would be a good price for one!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

RyanD said:


> No, but $314 would be a good price for one!


Agreed!!!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> It seems that only certain models of certain brands qualify and some Momentum watches are excluded.


Exactly, and the link I posted showed all the Momentum watches that qualify per Amazon, they had direct links to other qualifying watches on the promotion page but I would think that these would be the ones that appeal to most of the people here.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

diba kai said:


> The well-regarded Citizen BM6400 has dropped from $133-140 down to $106 (fs for Prime mbrs). Not sure why but this is a fine watch.
> 
> Citizen Men's BM6400-00E Eco-Drive Canvas Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


20% off coupon for that one, too.


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

DEEP BLUE
Big sale now at the Shop, majority already lowered...FYI.

Text search "Deep+blue" at ShopHQ.com


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

And if you do the payment option, you save an additional $.02 for a total of $313.98. 



JDF1013 said:


> DEEP BLUE
> Big sale now at the Shop, majority already lowered...FYI.
> 
> Text search "Deep+blue" at ShopHQ.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lam3r (Nov 15, 2012)

JDF1013 said:


> DEEP BLUE
> Big sale now at the Shop, majority already lowered...FYI.
> 
> Text search "Deep+blue" at ShopHQ.com


This effin site is refusing both of my European debit cards and even my paypal. I wanted that watch so bad 
Anyone wants to trust a stranger and buy him a watch?  But seriously, anyone? I can send paypal or bitcoin.


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

JDF1013 said:


> DEEP BLUE
> Big sale now at the Shop, majority already lowered...FYI.
> 
> Text search "Deep+blue" at ShopHQ.com


*Use promo code* 
daylight15 for even bigger savings, SWEET!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

JDF1013 said:


> DEEP BLUE
> Big sale now at the Shop, majority already lowered...FYI.
> 
> Text search "Deep+blue" at ShopHQ.com


 USA shipping only.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

JDF1013 said:


> *Use promo code*
> daylight15 for even bigger savings, SWEET!


So we don't have to create an acct first, would you mind mentioning the savings for that code, and the extent to which it applies? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lam3r (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone knows why is this Alpha Marine 500 42mm circa 56$ cheaper than this Alpha Marine 500 42mm ?


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> So we don't have to create an acct first, would you mind mentioning the savings for that code, and the extent to which it applies? Thanks in advance!


Still have to create an account at some point, no getting around it... 15% is the discount.


----------



## panco (May 2, 2011)

Seems like the Seiko Sawtooth is back for sale at a bargain. This time at Skywatches :

http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-black-mens-quartz-200m-divers-watch-shc063p1-shc063.htm


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

lam3r said:


> Anyone knows why is this Alpha Marine 500 42mm circa 56$ cheaper than this Alpha Marine 500 42mm ?


Colour selection - I think that is it.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Colour selection - I think that is it.


Yeah, the orange/yellow dial, for one seems to be a discontinued model or special edition not on their website.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

panco said:


> Seems like the Seiko Sawtooth is back for sale at a bargain. This time at Skywatches :
> 
> Seiko Black Mens Quartz 200M Divers Watch SHC063P1 SHC063


Unfortunately not. If you try to order, it states item will be on backordered. Was looking for another.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

lam3r said:


> Anyone knows why is this Alpha Marine 500 42mm circa 56$ cheaper than this Alpha Marine 500 42mm ?


Price is down now.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Amazons Citizen BM6400 price is down to $106.45 currently...20% off with e-mail signup, brings it down to a pretty sweet $85.... I couldn't resist.;-)

Citizen Men's BM6400-00E Eco-Drive Canvas Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Cant believe the daynight T100 is down to 300 shipped with the code! I scored the blue tubes model, they seem to be rarer and dont pop up often, and looks like the prices are back up and the blue/orange is sold out!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

DerangedGoose said:


> Cant believe the daynight T100 is down to 300 shipped with the code! I scored the blue tubes model, they seem to be rarer and dont pop up often, and looks like the prices are back up and the blue/orange is sold out!


That was a really good deal with the coupon. I couldn't convince myself to get one since I am trying to keep to watches 41mm and under, but I told a relative about the sale and he got the Master Explorer 1000 for $265, which is a steal. Personally, I think a Halios is more my style.










Master Explorer 1000, ordered for $265 shipped!










The Halios that I have my eyes on. 41mm - same Miyota movement as the DB.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

BDC said:


> Amazons Citizen BM6400 price is down to $106.45 currently...20% off with e-mail signup, brings it down to a pretty sweet $85.... I couldn't resist.;-)
> 
> Citizen Men's BM6400-00E Eco-Drive Canvas Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up


This is a hell of a price, I paid 140 for mine two years ago.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

mystopp said:


> This is a hell of a price, I paid 140 for mine two years ago.


Think of it this way, you got two years of use from it for only $30 per year.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

It's an awesome watch and everyone should buy one. I hiked and swam with mine a ton and it's going strong.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

I had the Promaster bracelet model 6400 a couple of years ago, and stupidly sold it off. I need another watch like a hole in the head, but at $85 it's a no brainer.


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

WOOT is having another sale on Timex Weekenders.

It looks like they are trying to sell off what is left over after the last two Weekender sales. Some good deals to be had.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Eddie Mac said:


> WOOT is having another sale on Timex Weekenders.
> 
> It looks like they are trying to sell off what is left over after the last two Weekender sales. Some good deals to be had.


I would not swear to it but I think Target sells those weekenders for about 14.99 - 20.00 USD.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> I would not swear to it but I think Target sells those weekenders for about 14.99 - 20.00 USD.


I think it is a pretty common sale price for these models. Still a good value for someone wanting a super cheap beater.


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

BDC said:


> I had the Promaster bracelet model 6400 a couple of years ago, and stupidly sold it off. I need another watch like a hole in the head, but at $85 it's a no brainer.


Just used the 20% off code to get one as well. Plus I had $20.00 in credit on my account so I ordered a rubber strap to put on it. The hands have always been the reason I never pulled the trigger before, but like you said, at $85.00 it's kinda hard to pass on a good looking eco drive with a screw down crown and 200m WR.


----------



## lam3r (Nov 15, 2012)

JDF1013 said:


> *Use promo code*
> daylight15 for even bigger savings, SWEET!


Coupon already expired 
...which I learned after bugging my colleague for 2 days to lend me his US card...


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Seattle premium outlets.i5 exit 200 SEIKO store has a trade in deal. you bring any watch working or not and you will get 60 percent discount off retail any watch. Store employee told me i can go across the way buy a cheap 10 dollar watch and come back and get 60% off.

They also had a few seiko monsters SRP models on special for $200.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

WalshWatch said:


> Just used the 20% off code to get one as well. Plus I had $20.00 in credit on my account so I ordered a rubber strap to put on it. The hands have always been the reason I never pulled the trigger before, but like you said, at $85.00 it's kinda hard to pass on a good looking eco drive with a screw down crown and 200m WR.


Nice! I had $15 in points on my Amazon card, so I took the $$$ off the watch. $70 out the door! Agree with the hands too.... particularly the stubby minute hand. That was really my only peeve on my previous one, it's a great watch, even at full price.


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> I would not swear to it but I think Target sells those weekenders for about 14.99 - 20.00 USD.


I can tell you my neighborhood Target does not sell them this cheaply (I check for bargains every time I go). Unless you luck out and find a watch on clearance Target prices (on watches) aren't particularly good.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

WatchTheTime7 said:


> Seattle premium outlets.i5 exit 200 SEIKO store has a trade in deal. you bring any watch working or not and you will get 60 percent discount off retail any watch. Store employee told me i can go across the way buy a cheap 10 dollar watch and come back and get 60% off.
> 
> They also had a few seiko monsters SRP models on special for $200.


Wow monsters for 80 usd I would have purchased the whole collection plus more seiko watches, sad I'm far far away from that bargain I love premium outlets.

Man hahahaha I'm picturing myself walking out of the store bag full of watches worth of 700 hundreds bucks after discount.


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Man hahahaha I'm picturing myself walking out of the store bag full of watches worth of 700 hundreds bucks after discount.[/QUOTE]

you cannot apply the 60% to the monsters they have for the $200 special. but the other monsters you can apply the 60%off retail price.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Outstanding price on a great looking SeaGull here

-SeaGull USA


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

WatchTheTime7,

Thanks for the tip about the Seiko outlet. I didn't even know there was one around here.

Did they have any other interesting Seiko models besides the Monsters? Like some solars, maybe?

Also, any idea how long the 60% trade-in deal lasts?

I ask because I live about an hour south of there. Might be worth a drive to have a look this weekend.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Some deals at Mrwatch
http://www.mrwatch.com/events/st-pa...ontact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=event214

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Search for Erelojes, they had a J Springs ana-digi BAM003 with a Seiko VA87 for 55€ shipped. Just waiting for some tools to show mine on some diy leather straps i'll be doing...


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Some deals at Mrwatch
> St. Patrick's Day Watches Event | Shop exclusive St. Patrick's Day Watches Event & Save | MrWatch
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


Nice price on this timex diver, for sure. Timex Men's T2P035 Green Nylon Analog Quartz Watch with Beige Dial


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

paulandpaul said:


> Nice price on this timex diver, for sure. Timex Men's T2P035 Green Nylon Analog Quartz Watch with Beige Dial


MWJMT10 will knock another 10% off.

Edit: I stand corrected. It does not work on sale/clearance items.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> MWJMT10 will knock another 10% off.


I don't think you can use additional coupons for these sale items.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

achieving ataraxia said:


> MWJMT10 will knock another 10% off.
> 
> Edit: I stand corrected. It does not work on sale/clearance items.


How good of a dealer is mr.watch?


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

N.Caffrey said:


> How good of a dealer is mr.watch?


I wish I knew what to tell you. I've never done business with them before. I'm new to the whole watch enthusiast scene.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> How good of a dealer is mr.watch?


Don't know. Not buying anything until my credit card bill is less than my house payments. Went on a wee buying spree lately.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> How good of a dealer is mr.watch?


I bought a couple of Seiko 5s from him and everything was great

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> How good of a dealer is mr.watch?


I got my blue monster from there... I liked the service a lot.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

I just ordered an orange Orient Ray - EM6500AM - from Amazon for $114. It's usually about $175 but it dropped to $144 and I used the 20% off promo that you get for signing up for the fashion emails.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> How good of a dealer is mr.watch?


Recently ordered a Casio from them. I had a concern about shipping and they responded very quickly. Watch arrived on time as promised.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

well chuffed with the zulu











peatnick said:


> leather nato and zulu sale from wus sponsor market-strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

For anyone looking for a good deal on a T100 tritium automatic diver with screwdown crown (seiko NH35 with hacking and handwinding), Android is selling two bioluminescence (they have fully lumed bezels and bracelets, the lume is good) models, a blue and black PVD, for $180 shipped:

Bioluminescence 44mm T-100 Automatic AD672BBU








Bioluminescence 44mm T-100 Automatic AD672BKK









I just received my light blue one and it is very solid, nicely machined, a tight bezel and good crown. I will be returning it since I just got in on the deal for the deepblue t100 daynight, but the Android is a pretty solid deal at $180 for a T100 auto.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

DerangedGoose said:


> I just received my light blue one and it is very solid, nicely machined, a tight bezel and good crown. I will be returning it since I just got in on the deal for the deepblue t100 daynight, but the Android is a pretty solid deal at $180 for a T100 auto.


Good decision. The Androids look hideous.


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

Posted over in the Seiko forum and thought I would share here too.
Just picked up a Panatime Mustang strap from Panatime's clearance section for $14 shipped!
Navy blue/orange stitching THICK 20mm leather strap goes great with the OM's big lugs.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> Good decision. The Androids look hideous.


Jeeze dude!


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> How good of a dealer is mr.watch?


I bought my Orange Monster from them last summer. I have no complaints.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Momo Design automatic chronograph + GMT/worldtime for $979. Looks like it has a 7754 movement.

Momo Design Race Master Chronograph Silver Dial Titanium Mens Watch MD100-03SLSL-MB


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Azzaro Swiss made Ronda 515 quartz watch for $165. Black or silver.

Azzaro Black Dial Black Leather Strap Mens Watch AZ2040.12BB.000


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

wadefish said:


> WatchTheTime7,
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the Seiko outlet. I didn't even know there was one around here.
> 
> ...


if im not wrong the lady did say something about solars but i wasnt paying attention. i kept looking at this all back monster. 
They have lots of kinetics, they also have the premier line but are kinetics not auto.
Lots of ladies watches.

that deal didn't seem to be advertised anywhere but she told me when i came in. im sure the deal will be around for a while. I plan to go back as well.

show us what you get.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FA...rect=true&ref_=pe_380740_113685170_em_slvf_tm

Calibre Hawk on amazon 95 dollars.
Don't know much about them but the movement is Swiss. Not sure if it's a good deal?

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody got a small wrist? Oris Chronometer automatic for $799.

SharkStores - Oris OR64174676361-LTH Sporty Elegance Chronometre Caja Acero-Bisel Oro Automatic Movement Sapphire Crystal Brown Leather Strap 30M Ladies Watch


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Swoopage said:


> Posted over in the Seiko forum and thought I would share here too.
> Just picked up a Panatime Mustang strap from Panatime's clearance section for $14 shipped!
> Navy blue/orange stitching THICK 20mm leather strap goes great with the OM's big lugs.


Nice post. Multiple stitching options rock. Thanks!









20mm Navy Mustang


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Orient FEM7A008R9 $100 with coupon code 'gogreen'.
Looks like they'll only ship to US.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Orient FEM7A008R9 $100 with coupon code 'gogreen'.
> Looks like they'll only ship to US.


looks like this code works with anything on the site...


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Actually, never mind. it is working for me with all the FEM7 models only.


----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up just ordered the black dial for my son $94


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Anybody got a small wrist? Oris Chronometer automatic for $799.
> 
> SharkStores - Oris OR64174676361-LTH Sporty Elegance Chronometre Caja Acero-Bisel Oro Automatic Movement Sapphire Crystal Brown Leather Strap 30M Ladies Watch
> 
> View attachment 1416218


Use code LUX100 to save another $100. Total is $699.


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Expired , the Oris watch deal. Don't know about the coupon.


Totoro66 said:


> Use code LUX100 to save another $100. Total is $699.


----------



## Neckbeard (Mar 13, 2014)

Definitely some diamonds in the ruff in this thread, I liked a few so much I decided to become a member and stop lurking around...


----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

Neckbeard said:


> Definitely some diamonds in the ruff in this thread, I liked a few so much I decided to become a member and stop lurking around...


Welcome to the madness! Lots of great info here. And lots of temptation :roll:


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

And prepare the second mortgage now to save some time!

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ruelala has some pretty good prices on Edox. There's an automatic for $399.

Rue La La - You're Invited!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Ruelala has some pretty good prices on Edox. There's an automatic for $399.
> 
> Rue La La - You're Invited!


$379 at World of Watches.


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

Not sure if this counts as a "bargain", and you have to sign up to get their e-mails, but there are Omega Speedmasters for $1895 plus Rolexes and Breitling starting for less than $3k here: HauteLook

Out of my price range right now, but maybe it works for somebody......


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

d2ward said:


> Not sure if this counts as a "bargain", and you have to sign up to get their e-mails, but there are Omega Speedmasters for $1895 plus Rolexes and Breitling starting for less than $3k here: HauteLook
> 
> Out of my price range right now, but maybe it works for somebody......


They are used watches.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> They are used watches.


With 1-year warranties. That makes them decent deals.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

oh man, this is crazy. i am just gonna buy 2 more watches... 
intense addiction...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Frederique Constant Geneve watches about 50% off at Vente Privee

http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Frederique Constant Geneve watches about 50% off at Vente Privee
> 
> http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD


bought from them before?


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> $379 at World of Watches.


Use marchmadness10 at World of Watches for $10 off $100 order.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Frederique Constant Geneve watches about 50% off at Vente Privee
> 
> http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD


Good deal. Men's Stainless Steel Classic Index Watch for only $490, 40mm with ETA 2824-2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

djwhyse said:


> bought from them before?


Yep, lot's of stuff. It's owned by American Express.


----------



## SullivaN (Mar 4, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Frederique Constant Geneve watches about 50% off at Vente Privee
> 
> http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD


I wish this offer was available to the UK too


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Zenith Ultra Thin $1879 with code *AFFULTRA1879*

Zenith Heritage 03-2010-650-38-C493 Men's Watch


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Zenith Ultra Thin $1879 with code *AFFULTRA1879*
> 
> Zenith Heritage 03-2010-650-38-C493 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 1419558


Two words dude.

Affordable. Forum.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Two words dude.
> 
> Affordable. Forum.


If you can't afford it, then don't buy it.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Whats your view on these elogia/fortis flipper watches. Wh at kind of price should i be paying for a vgood condition Watch.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

RyanD said:


> If you can't afford it, then don't buy it.


The point is most people on f71 do not consider at or near 2K affordable. For some 5k is affordable still wouldn't post that watch on f71


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Lumejunkie said:


> The point is most people on f71 do not consider at or near 2K affordable. For some 5k is affordable still wouldn't post that watch on f71


Word.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Two words dude.
> 
> Affordable. Forum.


"Affordable" can be relative. But for the 99%, this wouldn't qualify.


----------



## FireMedic1343 (Dec 18, 2011)

Making the forum "High Value" or setting a max price would work. Otherwise, I don't mind a 50K Patek being listed as long as it's a relatively good price for the watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Lumejunkie said:


> The point is most people on f71 do not consider at or near 2K affordable. For some 5k is affordable still wouldn't post that watch on f71


There is no where else to post it since posting discounted prices in the other forum areas is generally discouraged. IMO, any watch that's on sale for less than the typical pre-owned price is worth posting.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Keep posting the deals guys including watches that are deemed non-affordable by the majority. People have different budgets and seeing that this is the only active deals thread, does not mean that other members or lurkers are not interested in seeing deals on more non-affordable watches, especially if it is a watch on their wish list. 

If we constitute a hard and fast rule on the price range of affordables, might as well not talk about or post pictures of non-affordables. Like others said, don't like a deal, you don't have to buy it but you do not know if someone else might.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Guess nobody is interested in an IWC for 45% off then? Cheaper than Ebay...

IWC Vintage Collection Portofino Hand-wound Mens Watch IW544801


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Keep doing it (links to expensive watches), and I'll keep breaking your balls about it. I like that arrangement.


And the info might be useful to someone.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

It might be useful to a lot of people. Those people aren't likely to be looking at this thread though. 

Really not sure why posting discounts should be discouraged on other forums though.


----------



## Neckbeard (Mar 13, 2014)

After thinking it over for a little over a week I finally pulled the trigger and bought a watch found on this thread, the Bulova Precisionist Catamount. I am stoked and thanks for sharing this deal with me. Please keep the deals coming even the really expensive ones because everything is within reach! Never mind the naysayers...


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Don't want to exhaust this point, since we should get back to posting deals, but too many people feel the need to complain about a "deal" not being good enough. A deal is a deal and a discount is a discount regardless of whether it's 10% or 80%.

People should post deals and discounts. And if others don't feel the deal is good enough, then guess what? No one is forcing you to buy that watch at that price. It's that simple. If you found a better deal somewhere else, then post it. There is no need to be a smart ass with anyone else, just because the deal isn't up to your standards.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

waterdude said:


> And the info might be useful to someone.


I figure someone might even try to make a few hundred bucks profit off one of these high-end watches and use it to get a free "affordable". I picked up a few extra of some to flip. Worst case I won't lose anything on them.

I should have ordered that Retrotimer, but I got stuck in China and would have missed the delivery.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> There is no where else to post it since posting discounted prices in the other forum areas is generally discouraged. IMO, any watch that's on sale for less than the typical pre-owned price is worth posting.


Yup, I posted a deal in another subforum and it was deleted by the mods.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Totoro66 said:


> Yup, I posted a deal in another subforum and it was deleted by the mods.


I posted an excellent deal on a Zenith chronomaster on the Zenith subforum last year, and they deleted the link.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Jomashop has the Baume et Mercier Capeland Flyback for just over 3k... Thats 59% off... Killer price. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Two words dude.
> 
> Affordable. Forum.


What, you don't think people from other forum aren't looking at this thread?


----------



## FireMedic1343 (Dec 18, 2011)

There are a ton of people on here that would spend a few thousand for something they like at a good discount.


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy shat! So let me get this straight. People post "deals" here that they know that a vast majority of WUSers would not consider affordable, in the "affordables" section because they know they won't get deleted? People do stuff like that?


----------



## FireMedic1343 (Dec 18, 2011)

Affordable and bargain are not synonymous. But they are both subjective.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

If people start posting non affordables in this thread (because they are saying its the only place they can post discounted watches) its going to kill the spirit of this thread. 

A couple of people start posting links to discounted Zenith and other higher end brands.....people from those forums come looking and start posting more links....before you know it these pages will be filled up with posts for $4k watches being sold for $3k, and less of the $50 and $100 specials we all like to see.

This thread is great because its purely about affordable watches and we've seen all kind of great bargains. It would be a shame if the focus were to shift towards watches out our price range.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, all my watches are in the less than affordable area - I still look at this thread every time its bumped, you think the guys are snobby elsewhere, you should have a read of the last few posts. 

As people have said, if you don't like the deal or the watch don't buy it.

Good work on finding these deals and keep posting, until someone picks an arbitrary price cut off for this forum I think you should embrace it, you might see something that you once though was unreachable pop up...


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

.. Come on guys. How many more comments is it going to take? Lets get back to the purpose of this thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Someones affordable is someone else's unaffordable! They way of the world. 

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread was operating just fine without any official regulation or price bracket specification. Let it just continue the way it has. If other sub forums deletes their deals so be it, that won't happen here. But as Mr. Dog has stated, let's not lose focus and remember this thread is in f71 after all and the general consensus is that watches in the thousands are not considered "deals" here.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

If you missed the Deep Blue sale last Sunday at the Shop:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/brand-new-deep-blue-alpha-42mm-999021.html


----------



## Neckbeard (Mar 13, 2014)

The Android Bioluminescence 44mm T-100 Automatic AD672BKK is back up to $500, it was a steal at $160 yesterday.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Neckbeard said:


> The Android Bioluminescence 44mm T-100 Automatic AD672BKK is back up to $500, it was a steal at $160 yesterday.


Lots of places still have it for around $200 or so.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I posted a deal on a Seiko chrono June 18, 2011. Half a dozen WUSer's bought it and thanked me. But I received a spanking (infraction) from Crusader.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

$85 Giulio Romano
Giulio Romano Men's GR-1001-04-007 Toscana Round Black Leather Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

anyone heard of Tommy Bahama?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

djwhyse said:


> anyone heard of *Tommy Bahama?*


It's a fashion brand like Nautica. They make clothes, shoes, etc.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Surely these are affordable enough... Mechanical watches starting at $7.39 and automatics starting at $14.59. There's even a watch with a Seagull ST25 movement for $108.

Shop Mechanical Watches & Dropshipping Electronic Products -

$17.99 for a chronometer. :-d
US$ 17.99 | Luckyfamily G8009 Unisex Stylish Automatic Mechanical Watch with Stainless Steel Strap & Calendar (Black) M.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

RyanD said:


> $17.99 for a chronometer. :-d
> US$ 17.99 | Luckyfamily G8009 Unisex Stylish Automatic Mechanical Watch with Stainless Steel Strap & Calendar (Black) M.


My Parnis Portuguese straight from the sweatshops of China says Chronometer on the dial and I'm pretty sure that's never, been certified in Switzerland. Maybe something got lost in, translation...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> My Parnis Portuguese straight from the sweatshops of China says Chronometer on the dial and I'm pretty sure that's never, been certified in Switzerland. Maybe something got lost in, translation...


I have seen some cheapo Chinese watches that were very accurate, but the price of $18 is pretty normal for these.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> My Parnis Portuguese straight from the sweatshops of China says Chronometer on the dial and I'm pretty sure that's never, been certified in Switzerland. Maybe something got lost in, translation...


"Chronometer" is a greek derived word coined more three centuries ago - prior to the successful development of a chronometer accurate enough for marine navigation, and long before official certification existed - meaning simply what it says on the label, a meter of time. The word "chronometer" need not be construed to mean "Swiss certified chronometer."

That said, I do find its application to some of the meanest watches with the most meagre of quality control somewhat tacky and even risible. I own a pair of Fineats which purport to be chronometers, and I'll probably never wear either unless I can find a way to remove that word without ruining the dial.

Still, the use of the word remains technically accurate. The Swiss and the ISO do not own the world's languages.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> "
> Still, the use of the word remains technically accurate. The Swiss and the ISO do not own the world's languages.


Here, Here! Well said.

K.


----------



## kpag (May 28, 2012)

Not the worst way to blow $7...









Merona® Men's Nylon Strap Watch - Black : Target


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Weekender homage! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpag (May 28, 2012)

paulandpaul said:


> Weekender homage!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, only larger. This is 1.75" ~44.5mm. Maybe too big for some, but still pretty cool for $7.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> "Chronometer" is a greek derived word coined more three centuries ago - prior to the successful development of a chronometer accurate enough for marine navigation, and long before official certification existed - meaning simply what it says on the label, a meter of time. The word "chronometer" need not be construed to mean "Swiss certified chronometer."
> 
> That said, I do find its application to some of the meanest watches with the most meagre of quality control somewhat tacky and even risible. I own a pair of Fineats which purport to be chronometers, and I'll probably never wear either unless I can find a way to remove that word without ruining the dial.
> 
> Still, the use of the word remains technically accurate. The Swiss and the ISO do not own the world's languages.


Yep indeed, the word Chronometer in it's oldest sense just means something for measuring time. Now even though I do understand this original meaning I still feel a bit daft seeing it on a £60 Chinese watch in light of the words newer accepted meaning.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

paulandpaul said:


> Weekender homage!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A homage to a less than $100 watch......that is impressive


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> A homage to a less than $100 watch......that is impressive


At a certain point, it's not a homage any more.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

SRBakker said:


> At a certain point, it's not a homage any more.


When nothing but a different name (or lack there of) differentiates two watches, for me it reaches that point. Should not matter what the price is. Just my opinion.


----------



## SirJames007 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*



bigduke6 said:


> For what reason? I have always dived with Citizen Aqualands as a backup to my computer and they have performed perfectly. They are bullet proof and the 740 movement has been used for years.If Deep Blue use their movements it must say a lot about them. The Deep Blue with the depth never is double the price of a citizen using the same movement. I must admit I did not check the specs in detail though.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


I absolutely agree... I did over 300 dives with a Titanium Citizen Eco-Drive with a built-in digital depth meter, water temp redaer and log book. Amazingly sturdy watch which never fails or run out of battery...


----------



## Ubermanx (Jan 18, 2010)

I just posted my Reactor watch I got from Amazon on a super deal a few years ago. On a lark I looked on Amazon today and found ... $400 reduced to $80

REACTOR-60001-Two-Tone-Amazon-Exclusive

... $400 reduced to $80. If it's anything like my Reactor this will be a great grab-n-go quartz.


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Bulova Precisionist 96B132*

Are you a commercial diver or something? 300 Dives is impressive..



SirJames007 said:


> I absolutely agree... I did over 300 dives with a Titanium Citizen Eco-Drive with a built-in digital depth meter, water temp redaer and log book. Amazingly sturdy watch which never fails or run out of battery...


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

Ubermanx said:


> I just posted my Reactor watch I got from Amazon on a super deal a few years ago. On a lark I looked on Amazon today and found ... $400 reduced to $80
> 
> REACTOR-60001-Two-Tone-Amazon-Exclusive
> 
> ... $400 reduced to $80. If it's anything like my Reactor this will be a great grab-n-go quartz.


You do realize the MSRP's of most watches on Amazon are ridiculous and untrue, right?... $400 for a quartz is almost a rip-off by itself, if you look at the Android/Invicta's on Amazon, the MSRP's of $500-$1,200 are all fake.


----------



## Ubermanx (Jan 18, 2010)

davidtsee said:


> You do realize the MSRP's of most watches on Amazon are ridiculous and untrue, right?... $400 for a quartz is almost a rip-off by itself, if you look at the Android/Invicta's on Amazon, the MSRP's of $500-$1,200 are all fake.


Yes .. I am not new and I know all about MSRP. Doesn't stop this $80 quartz from being a great buy at $80. If you look at other Reactor models on Amazon you'll see they sell at "street prices" in the $200 to $400 range for quartz.

I haven't seen this Amazon exclusive model in the flesh but my Reactor Photon is a very solid watch. In fact, I'd put it on par with my 88 Rue du Rhone Double 8 Origin in terms of build quality.


----------



## lam3r (Nov 15, 2012)

Creationwatches has discount on *rose gold *Orient Bambino, for 139USD. This is the first time I saw rose gold version this low. I bought one, naturally 

Orient Classic Automatic ER24002W


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Ubermanx said:


> Yes .. I am not new and I know all about MSRP. Doesn't stop this $80 quartz from being a great buy at $80. If you look at other Reactor models on Amazon you'll see they sell at "street prices" in the $200 to $400 range for quartz.
> 
> I haven't seen this Amazon exclusive model in the flesh but my Reactor Photon is a very solid watch. In fact, I'd put it on par with my 88 Rue du Rhone Double 8 Origin in terms of build quality.


Looking on ebay (which is where the street price is more accurately visible), it seems they don't really shift at all - the only auctions with actual bidders for this brand are at very low prices...


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Ubermanx said:


> I just posted my Reactor watch I got from Amazon on a super deal a few years ago. On a lark I looked on Amazon today and found ... $400 reduced to $80
> 
> REACTOR-60001-Two-Tone-Amazon-Exclusive
> 
> ... $400 reduced to $80. If it's anything like my Reactor this will be a great grab-n-go quartz.


I've had many Reactors, like them a lot. If anyone knows about the brand, like you do, they also know they don't discount them.

You can find cheaper prices on them, mostly inventory bought from a store going out of business, or used.

They do not hype up their MSRP then offer at a lower price.

I had the Photon and that thing was a chunk of steel. Loved it and wish I never sold it. I still have 2 of their brand. They just fit my wrist better than any others I own.

Nice pick-up.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

X2-Elijah said:


> Looking on ebay (which is where the street price is more accurately visible), it seems they don't really shift at all - the only auctions with actual bidders for this brand are at very low prices...


Actually, the Reactor Prism goes for $165-199 on Ebay. That makes $80 on Amazon a very good deal.

reactor prism | eBay


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Ubermanx said:


> I just posted my Reactor watch I got from Amazon on a super deal a few years ago. On a lark I looked on Amazon today and found ... $400 reduced to $80
> 
> REACTOR-60001-Two-Tone-Amazon-Exclusive
> 
> ... $400 reduced to $80. If it's anything like my Reactor this will be a great grab-n-go quartz.


That's a great looking watch and at 80 bucks, it seems like a steal!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Ubermanx said:


> I just posted my Reactor watch I got from Amazon on a super deal a few years ago. On a lark I looked on Amazon today and found ... $400 reduced to $80
> 
> REACTOR-60001-Two-Tone-Amazon-Exclusive
> 
> ... $400 reduced to $80. If it's anything like my Reactor this will be a great grab-n-go quartz.


Every time I look in on this thread, something tempts me. I should really just learn to stay out. If the quality of this is anywhere near the Reactor Critical Mass I used to own, this should be a great deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Rado D-Star is back for $839 with code *AFFDSTAR839*. I'd be tempted if it was just a little cheaper...

Rado Men's D-Star 200 Watch R15960203


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Swiss Army Alpnach automatic for $349.99. A 3-year old one sold on Ebay recently for $360.

Swiss Army Alpnach Watch


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

This thread is a curse. I wasn't looking for another black dial quartz diver, but when I realized it was the last day for my 20% off Amazon fashion promotion code -- and when I saw that code bring the price down to $64 shipped -- I just had to give a try, right? Right?!?



Oilers Fan said:


> Every time I look in on this thread, something tempts me. I should really just learn to stay out. If the quality of this is anywhere near the Reactor Critical Mass I used to own, this should be a great deal.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't believe this but I found one of these - a Graf Zeppelin Nordstern GMT - on Amazon with a damaged box and missing manuals for only $100.

It'll be here Wednesday.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

DC Lavman said:


> This thread is a curse. I wasn't looking for another black dial quartz diver, but when I realized it was the last day for my 20% off Amazon fashion promotion code -- and when I saw that code bring the price down to $64 shipped -- I just had to give a try, right? Right?!?


You are not alone, and thanks to you I snagged a 20% discount code from Amazon and got the same deal. Other than the fact that it is an Amazon exclusive I don't see any reason why this watch is so much cheaper than the other Reactors. Quality wise it should be the same.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

emaja said:


> I can't believe this but I found one of these - a Graf Zeppelin Nordstern GMT - on Amazon with a damaged box and missing manuals for only $100.
> 
> It'll be here Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Good for you. The last Warehouse Deal I got was a complete dud. Non-functioning chrono with a broken bracelet.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

I would have been apprehensive if it wasn't a "fulfilled by Amazon" item. Fortunately bring a Prime member, they also look out for me. I spend too much !money there. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

emaja said:


> I can't believe this but I found one of these - a Graf Zeppelin Nordstern GMT - on Amazon with a damaged box and missing manuals for only $100.
> 
> It'll be here Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Oh man! Graf Zeppelin is on my list of watches... You lucky bastard, lol.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

DC Lavman said:


> This thread is a curse. I wasn't looking for another black dial quartz diver, but when I realized it was the last day for my 20% off Amazon fashion promotion code -- and when I saw that code bring the price down to $64 shipped -- I just had to give a try, right? Right?!?


I don't think I would have been able to resist that at $64 shipped!!


----------



## jsmith6919 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ubermanx said:


> I just posted my Reactor watch I got from Amazon on a super deal a few years ago. On a lark I looked on Amazon today and found ... $400 reduced to $80
> 
> REACTOR-60001-Two-Tone-Amazon-Exclusive
> 
> ... $400 reduced to $80. If it's anything like my Reactor this will be a great grab-n-go quartz.


Been lurking here for awhile but had to register just to like this deal, got 1 on the way.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

20% back in Rakuten points with code RAK20. Can earn a maximum of $100.

Super Sale - Computers, Electronics, Digital Cameras, Books, DVDs, Music, Games, Software, Toys, Sports - Rakuten.com Shopping


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Another sale on Touchofmodern. This time an android for $129. But what makes it special is that it's only 40mm big! Totally wearable with an OK sea-gull decorated movement.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...es 2014-03-18&[email protected]&open=1


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice looking Bulova Precisionist for $119 with code *BDLONG119*. I'd buy it if I didn't already have a blue one.

Bulova Precisionist 96B130 Men's Watch









Went front page on Slickdeals, so hurry if you want one.


----------



## drdavis62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Cuervo y Sobrinos Watches

Woot is selling Cuervo & Sobrinos wacthes. Prices seemed attractive, but I don't really have a feel for how these watches trade.

Disclosure, no involvement in Woot, except as a customer from time to time.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Nice looking Bulova Precisionist for $119 with code *BDLONG119*. I'd buy it if I didn't already have a blue one.
> 
> Bulova Precisionist 96B130 Men's Watch
> 
> ...


Damn.

I need to stay out of this thread... o|


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Some pretty good looking prices on Oris at jomashop. I love the gray and black Aquis.
Oris Doorbuster Event


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Actually, the Reactor Prism goes for $165-199 on Ebay. That makes $80 on Amazon a very good deal.
> 
> reactor prism | eBay


You can now get one for $99 on eBay. Still makes the $64 a decent deal with the 20% off you can get here. (a few minutes after you sign up you will get an email with the code).

This watch has a beveled crystal.


----------



## pope_face (Mar 17, 2014)

For those of you in BC, looking for a Citizen BM6400: I saw one at Timeco in Lougheed Mall today for $225 less 40%, which puts it at $135. Looked like a comparable price to what you'd get in the US, but you don't need to pay for shipping/duties/exchange rate. It's a basic model: Silver case with a black canvas strap.


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Man, I'm starting to hate this thread, as does my bank account.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=i...&page=2&bbn=8096742011&ie=UTF8&qid=1395300517

Amazon

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Amazon
Orient Men's SEL03002M0M-Force Automatic and Hand-Wind WatchWas 457$ now 260$


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Wara_Wara said:


> Amazon
> *Orient Men's SEL03002M0M-Force Automatic and Hand-Wind Watch*
> 
> Was 457$ now 260$


Plus another 20% off with coupon, right?


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Plus another 20% off with coupon, right?


If it is sold and shipped by Amazon you get the 20% of regular and sale prices. I grabbed an Orient Orange Ray that way when the price dropped about 20% one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

emaja said:


> If it is sold and shipped by Amazon you get the 20% of regular and sale prices. I grabbed an Orient Orange Ray that way when the price dropped about 20% one day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Eterna Women's 2410.41.45.0264 Contessa Black Dial Swiss Watch is under $500 with the discount.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

From Slickdeals:

CK Swiss Automatic Men's Watch $255 + ETA 2824-2 Movement + Sapphire Crystal - Slickdeals.net


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$20 off $50 at Rakuten with code STYLE20. Only valid until 2PM PST today.


----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

I looked, but obviously don't know what I'm doing. How does one acquire this 20% voucher you speak of?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

T1ck said:


> I looked, but obviously don't know what I'm doing. How does one acquire this 20% voucher you speak of?


Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up

Follow that link and signup to receive Amazon's fashion emails. They will email you a coupon code for 20% off.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Atomic watch for $235 + $47 back in Rakuten points with code SUPERWKND. $235 is the lowest price I see for it even without the $47 credit.

Rakuten.com:Watch Grabber|Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Atomic Mens Watch CB0010-53A|Uncategorized


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*BIG Black Watches*

A couple of watches popped up on Slickdeals

Casio Men's G-SHOCK GA 100-1A1 Military Series Watch Men's $80 shipped 03-19-2014 - Slickdeals.net

$74 G-Shock









CONCORD MEN'S C1 RETROGRADE WATCH (List price $14,290, on sale for $2,495) - Slickdeals.net

$2,495 Concord C1 Retrograde


----------



## tugrul (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Massdrop is doing $71.99+$6 shipping in US for the BM8180. Nope, hadn't heard of them before either. About 30 left at the moment.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Flipping a couple of these discounts has definitely helped my grail fund


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Some warehouse deals

3H Auto $232
Amazon.com: 3H Men's T10N Titanium Black PVD Automatic Divers Jumbo Dial Interchangeable Band Watch: Amazon Warehouse Deals









Montres $690
Amazon.com: Montres De Luxe Men's TB7000 Thunderbolt Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Watch: Montres De Luxe: Amazon Warehouse Deals










Sainte Honore $718
Amazon.com: Saint Honore Men's 874065 1AIAN Coloseo Automatic Chronograph Brown Leather Watch: Amazon Warehouse Deals


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Swiss Military COSC 7750 watch for $1199 available in a few different colors. 200M, anti-magnetic, Superluminova hands, screw down crown and pushers. Looks like a lot of watch for that price.

Swiss Military Hurricane Pilot Limited Edition Automatic Cosc Chronometer 2117 | eBay


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Blue Mako on rubber band back on Amazon for $99 at this moment. If the price increases, check discountwatchstore since they have it for $96. Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65005D 'Blue Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Watches


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



mikekol said:


> Blue Mako on rubber band back on Amazon for $99 at this moment. If the price increases, check discountwatchstore since they have it for $96. Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65005D 'Blue Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Watches


Black mako same price. Comes with $79 with subscription discount.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



Totoro66 said:


> Black mako same price. Comes with $79 with subscription discount.


Yes. Forgot to mention about the 20% off with subscription.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

https://www.livingsocial.com/produc...st&utm_campaign=digest_dailyus&utm_content=32

Use 20SAVINGS for another 20% off. What do you guys think, is this worth it? Not a watch but tools for watch working.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



achieving ataraxia said:


> https://www.livingsocial.com/produc...st&utm_campaign=digest_dailyus&utm_content=32
> 
> Use 20SAVINGS for another 20% off. What do you guys think, is this worth it? Not a watch but tools for watch working.


I have a kit like that. I use some of them sometimes, but in general they are very low quality and will not work for most tasks.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



achieving ataraxia said:


> https://www.livingsocial.com/produc...st&utm_campaign=digest_dailyus&utm_content=32
> 
> Use 20SAVINGS for another 20% off. What do you guys think, is this worth it? Not a watch but tools for watch working.


I have a similar tool kit. It works great to size bracelets or change straps. The case opening tool is worthless though.


----------



## hoojy (Apr 3, 2010)

As of this morning (Sunday 23rd), Good Stuffs has the Rodina back for sale. I just ordered one :^


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

As did I! :-!



hoojy said:


> As of this morning (Sunday 23rd), Good Stuffs has the Rodina back for sale. I just ordered one :^


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Bulova with GMT ETA 2893-2

If you search for the movement itself, it sells for close to $500.

Accutron Black Dial GMT Automatic Stainless Steel Mens Watch 63B154


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*More Warehouse Deals*









$18
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: H2X Women's SN382DN1 Reef Luminous Water Resistant Black Soft Rubber Watch









$36
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Stuhrling Original Men's 148A.33451 Classic Lineage Grand Automatic Mother-Of-Pearl Date Watch










$36
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Calibre Men's SC-4B1-04-007.1 Buffalo Round Stainless Steel 24-Hour Day Date Leather Band Watch










$38
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Seiko Men's SNKK71 "Seiko 5" Stainless Steel and Black Dial Automatic Watch










$41
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Skagen Men's SKW6033 Klassik Analog Display Analog Quartz Silver Watch










$41
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Lacoste 2010603 Liverpool Mens Watch









$50
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...ie=UTF8&qid=1395688661&sr=1-96&condition=used









$69 Dude!
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Stuhrling Prestige Men's 364.33151 Prestige Swiss Made Laureate Quartz Dual Time Black Watch


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: More Warehouse Deals*


















$156 Hand winding chronograph
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Stuhrling Original Men's 286.33152 Symphony Eternity Mercury Mechanical Chronograph Date Silver Tone Watch


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: More Warehouse Deals*









Wenger Swiss + Sapphire $74
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Wenger Terragraph Watch, Gunmetal Pvd Case Black Dial Black Leather Strap 541.105


----------



## rsflnn (Feb 20, 2014)

hoojy said:


> As of this morning (Sunday 23rd), Good Stuffs has the Rodina back for sale. I just ordered one :^


any idea why it's coming up as $10,000? I know people were saying that before in this thread, but can't seem to find the back and forth. Love how the watch looks, and would acquire it for the right price (not $10k, lol).


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

It just his way of saying that it is out of stock. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Orange Mako with bracelet. $104. Get the 20% coupon and can be had for $84.
Only one left.
Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65001M "Orange Mako" Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch: Watches


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

$189.00+ Shipping
Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive Pilot Watch Mens Watch BJ7000-52E

Joma Deals Fashion17h
Purchase


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

rwe416 said:


> Orange Mako with bracelet. $104. Get the 20% coupon and can be had for $84.
> Only one left.
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65001M "Orange Mako" Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch: Watches


THANK YOU for the head's up! I snagged it, and can't wait to have it on my wrist - $81 shipped, w/ free 2 day shipping. Seems like a heck of a deal to me!


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Got one as well, thx! 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

rsflnn said:


> any idea why it's coming up as $10,000? I know people were saying that before in this thread, but can't seem to find the back and forth. Love how the watch looks, and would acquire it for the right price (not $10k, lol).


It's the seller's way of saying "out of stock"


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko Kinetic SKA557 $76.99 +FS with code 8dw5roP9

https://www.blingdaily.com/deal-856...ickid=Q8dSoQ0raWBJWhUz3K3XyRrGUkTTHSUjXzi50c0


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Seiko Kinetic SKA557 $76.99 +FS with code 8dw5roP9
> 
> https://www.blingdaily.com/deal-856...ickid=Q8dSoQ0raWBJWhUz3K3XyRrGUkTTHSUjXzi50c0


I thought $95 was a good deal when I bought one on Black Friday. Sold out now though.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

The accessories posted here for $9 Jomashop has then for $6 with free shipping using fastship coupon. Also, some winders have reduced pricing too:

Watch Accessories Sales Event


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: More Warehouse Deals*










$68 Swiss Military Calibre

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Swiss Military Calibre Men's 06-5I1-04-079 Immersion Orange Dial Steel Bracelet Watch









$65 Seiko Solar
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Seiko Men's SNE215 Sporty Dress-Solar Classic Watch


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

I hesitate because this is the top of the affordable range, but it's a slamming deal, and gets better with extra coupon codes.
http://m.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-330v6b6.html


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

DC Lavman said:


> This thread is a curse. I wasn't looking for another black dial quartz diver, but when I realized it was the last day for my 20% off Amazon fashion promotion code -- and when I saw that code bring the price down to $64 shipped -- I just had to give a try, right? Right?!?


Agreed. I got the same deal after researching all that I could about this brand on the Net! How can it be "wrong" for $64!!!!?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

colgex said:


> The accessories posted here for $9 Jomashop has then for $6 with free shipping using fastship coupon. Also, some winders have reduced pricing too:
> 
> Watch Accessories Sales Event


Wow for $5.99 how can you go wrong? Snagged a set. Free shipping with the coupon "fastship" as you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

elbhombre said:


> I hesitate because this is the top of the affordable range, but it's a slamming deal, and gets better with extra coupon codes.
> Frederique Constant Index Moon Phase Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 330V6B6


I like the GMT large date model.
Based caliber: ETA 2892
Module: Technotime 651

I think FC is generally overpriced, but this isn't bad for $875. Tag Heuer uses the same movement in the Carrera Calibre 8 GMT. Ebel, Maurice Lacroix, and others use it as well.

Frederique Constant Clear Vision Automatic White Dial Black Leather Mens Watch FC-325S6B6


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

colgex said:


> The accessories posted here for $9 Jomashop has then for $6 with free shipping using fastship coupon. Also, some winders have reduced pricing too:
> 
> Watch Accessories Sales Event


that is a fine price for the programmable wolf designs winder, but i just got the calipers. i did not have one that could do millimeters, which is more common with watches it seems.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Bought the tool kit and the calipers. Mainly did this for the calipers, however, I've broken almost all my pieces to the original cheap-o tool set I got off Amazon. I'm fairly certain this is the same one but for the price, it's a good deal.


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

I have the Wolf Travel 2 watch case- it's great for the money. Got mine at $17 on eBay a while back and that was a crazy deal.. definitely pick it up. You'll be impressed. I use it for business trips now. Won't take Hublot's but anything manageable (It fits my Maratac GPT-1 which is huge).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Perrelet Jumping Hour for $1698 with code *DMJUMP1698*

Last one sold on Ebay a few weeks ago for $2225 with a leather strap.

Perrelet Specialties A1037-F Men's Watch


----------



## Shapi22 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ashford has a 40mm, Hamilton Khaki Field quartz for $159 with coupon code "AFFKHAKI159". Deal ends 3/31.

If it featured a sapphire crystal, I'd already have one on the way.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Perrelet Jumping Hour for $1698 with code *DMJUMP1698*
> 
> Last one sold on Ebay a few weeks ago for $2225 with a leather strap.
> 
> Perrelet Specialties A1037-F Men's Watch


Thanx,
In for 4.
francobollo


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

colgex said:


> The accessories posted here for $9 Jomashop has then for $6 with free shipping using fastship coupon. Also, some winders have reduced pricing too:
> 
> Watch Accessories Sales Event


Thanks. I had to do the tool kit, too.


----------



## Ampie (Nov 17, 2013)

Are their any bargains that ship to Belgium also? And the amazon codes, do they also work on amazon.de?


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

Ampie, I doubt it- and no, the discounts are usually for *.com*



Ampie said:


> Are their any bargains that ship to Belgium also? And the amazon codes, do they also work on amazon.de?


----------



## mavrik13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Casio Edifice EF503 - lowest price ever $61.73, plus potentially -20% off with coupon. Would have bought one if it shipped up to Canada... my loss is your gain...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003URWNOG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www..........s.com/item/Smal...us-watch-parnis-table-noobn-n/1727139755.html

Anyone adventurous enough to try? 
Yesterday I asked the seller what movement is used in this watch, but got no answer


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

laikrodukas said:


> http://www..........s.com/item/Smal...us-watch-parnis-table-noobn-n/1727139755.html
> 
> Anyone adventurous enough to try?
> Yesterday I asked the seller what movement is used in this watch, but got no answer


The link doesn't work

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

it was borked automagically for some reason... it starts with a l i e x p r e s s


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Selection of automatic Seiko 5 watches for $54.99 on Amazon. All with stainless bracelets. Prime eligible.

Amazon.com: Seiko Automatic Stainless Steel Watches: Watches


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

laikrodukas said:


> http://www..........s.com/item/Smal...us-watch-parnis-table-noobn-n/1727139755.html
> 
> Anyone adventurous enough to try?
> Yesterday I asked the seller what movement is used in this watch, but got no answer


That is almost surely a fake, or a rebadged fake. The movement looks like a Chinese clone of the Unitas 6497, but engraved with fake "Swiss Made" engravings.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

You'll probably get a Panerai labeled fake, which will surely get nabbed by customs. Go for it and let us know...


----------



## JKomp316 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bulova Accutron Gemini 65A102 Men's Watch

Someone posted a link to a fake Unitas. Here is a real one. For an affordable price.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


> http://www..........s.com/item/Smal...us-watch-parnis-table-noobn-n/1727139755.html
> 
> Anyone adventurous enough to try?
> Yesterday I asked the seller what movement is used in this watch, but got no answer


Agreed, I haven't seen the watch because the link doesn't work but from the description of it I'd say it was definitely a fake. That site is known for it. You should probably remove the link in your post to not fall foul of forum guidelines.


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



DerangedGoose said:


> Flipping a couple of these discounts has definitely helped my grail fund


Hope you feel good about yourself doing that, I know I wouldn't. I'll be sure to avoid your sales though...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



Watch-U-Say? said:


> Hope you feel good about yourself doing that, I know I wouldn't. I'll be sure to avoid your sales though...


If you avoid buying things from people that paid less for them, where do you shop?


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

JKomp316 said:


> Bulova Accutron Gemini 65A102 Men's Watch
> 
> Someone posted a link to a fake Unitas. Here is a real one. For an affordable price.


Looks like the have the Accutron with a GMT complication for the same price*
Edit: sorry - looks like the GMT is $369, with the small seconds one you posted $329.
Bulova Accutron Gemini 65B145 Men's Watch


----------



## Watchnewb14 (Mar 25, 2014)

lam3r said:


> Creationwatches has discount on *rose gold *Orient Bambino, for 139USD. This is the first time I saw rose gold version this low. I bought one, naturally
> 
> Orient Classic Automatic ER24002W


How do you like it?? Thinking about buying one myself.


----------



## ge_trojan (Apr 28, 2011)

I received mine yesterday and I am really happy with it. Feels to be very nice quality. It is a touch small for me, but it comes with two xtra links. I tried to push the pin out for the link, no luck. will have to go to a store and ask them to put the link in for me.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Fake? f71 has a separate thread for panerai fakes/homages  But people call them homages because they write something like Parnis on the dial. But they are still fakes, they pretend to be panerai watches


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I suggest to discontinue the entire discussion of fakes, unless you want this very helpful thread locked.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


> Fake? f71 has a separate thread for panerai fakes/homages  But people call them homages because they write something like Parnis on the dial. But they are still fakes, they pretend to be panerai watches


Realize that is a polarizing issue, that not all share your opinion, that this is not relevant to this thread, and could sidetrack and destroy this very helpful thread.



R.Palace said:


> I suggest to discontinue the entire discussion of fakes, unless you want this very helpful thread locked.


I most enthusiastically second the motion. This issue is just getting in the way here.


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted or not, but WOW has the new Seiko Monster Orange with hacking movement for 4 interest-free payments of $50. Seems like a great deal!

http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=209721


----------



## SkateForGirl (Dec 31, 2012)

What a deal! I jumped on this. Thanks.


Shapi22 said:


> Ashford has a 40mm, Hamilton Khaki Field quartz for $159 with coupon code "AFFKHAKI159". Deal ends 3/31.
> 
> If it featured a sapphire crystal, I'd already have one on the way.


----------



## crvanslyke (Nov 20, 2013)

Shapi22 said:


> Ashford has a 40mm, Hamilton Khaki Field quartz for $159 with coupon code "AFFKHAKI159". Deal ends 3/31.
> 
> If it featured a sapphire crystal, I'd already have one on the way.


Thanks for posting this, I have one on the way!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Dbhunter64 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not, but WOW has the new Seiko Monster Orange with hacking movement for 4 interest-free payments of $50. Seems like a great deal!
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=209721


It's now $189.99 and if you sign up for their email, it takes another 10 dollars off for $179.99 shipped.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 21, 2014)

hoojy said:


> As of this morning (Sunday 23rd), Good Stuffs has the Rodina back for sale. I just ordered one :^


And they are back now, just finished ordering one.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



RyanD said:


> If you avoid buying things from people that paid less for them, where do you shop?


Guilty of the same. But strangely enough feel no guilt at all!!

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Dbhunter64 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not, but WOW has the new Seiko Monster Orange with hacking movement for 4 interest-free payments of $50. Seems like a great deal!
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=209721


nice deal. I found a $20 coupon+ the price was $189 + free delivery so one is coming to me for $169 in total. my other watches are mad. I'm happy


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

qrocks said:


> nice deal. I found a $20 coupon+ the price was $189 + free delivery so one is coming to me for $169 in total. my other watches are mad. I'm happy


Found the coupon: *PROMOWOW20*


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Found the coupon: *PROMOWOW20*


Ridiculously good deal. Good thing I'm on Canada, if I was the US, I'd be broke because of deals like this one. $40 extra to ship to Canada sure throws cold water on this special for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

I had been eyeing the new Orange Monster for a while. At $169 with free shipping to US addresses I pulled the trigger on the deal at WOW. This is the 3rd watch I've purchased in the last 6 months after learning of a deal in this thread. I should probably not be subscribed.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



Watch-U-Say? said:


> Hope you feel good about yourself doing that, I know I wouldn't. I'll be sure to avoid your sales though...


Fair market value doesn't mean less than what you paid for. If you're the original owner of a bunch of Pateks and Rolexes from a few decades ago, you would be foolish to sell them for less than what you paid for them.


----------



## rsflnn (Feb 20, 2014)

Me too - this will be my first mechanical watch. Pretty excited! Going to kill me waiting for it. (Referring to the Rodina).


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

I can't believe I pulled the trigger on the OM.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

achieving ataraxia said:


> I can't believe I pulled the trigger on the OM.


Why can't you believe it?


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why can't you believe it?


Probably the same reasons as what everyone else says. I joined this forum to research to buy ONE nice watch. I've picked up four since I joined a short time ago. A few of them are really inexpensive but I never imagined I'd drop money on an OM and a more expensive Deep Blue.

Soon I'll be begging for change in the streets for an Omega. 

Glad I have been able to find really good deals so far.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

MARKET-STRAPS

Market Straps has Bonetto rubber staps at 20% off.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Soon I'll be begging for change in the streets for an Omega.


That won't be necessary. There's plenty of good, affordable, dΩpe around...


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Woot today: TW Steel watches for $155 including shipping. Accessories.Woot

Looks like these go for $195 for the 45 mm and $260-290 for the 50 mm on Amazon. Looks to be the TW902,903,904,905 models.

Not my style, but that can be said for most of the watches that I see on this forum.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

carpoon said:


> Woot today: TW Steel watches for $155 including shipping. Accessories.Woot
> 
> Looks like these go for $195 for the 45 mm and $260-290 for the 50 mm on Amazon. Looks to be the TW902,903,904,905 models.
> 
> ...


Well the 50mm is just 25mm short of the official size, but probably still usable as a hockey puck 

In any case thanks for sharing the deal!

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Just picked up an orange monster, held out for years but finally caved, that deal is just too darn good to pass up!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine for 314.00 on shophq in 45mm or 42mm your choice white and orange or white and green. Grab one how can you go wrong?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice looking watch and seems like a good deal, but I was more excited when (based on your picture) I thought that these would have Swiss Movements. Looking at ShopHQ site, as well as Deep Blue's, it appears that the Alpha Marine now only has the Miyota 9015. Absolutely nothing wrong with that, it's just that I have several Japanese movement divers and was hoping to add a Swiss diver to the collection at a bargain basement price, LOL.



ApexWildCard said:


> Deep Blue Alpha Marine for 314.00 on shophq in 45mm or 42mm your choice white and orange or white and green. Grab one how can you go wrong?


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

achieving ataraxia said:


> It's now $189.99 and if you sign up for their email, it takes another 10 dollars off for $179.99 shipped.


Use code: FATWALLET15 for $15 off.


----------



## Shiftster (Feb 22, 2013)

So I would like to say that I have followed this thread for a year and only purchesed one watch, a orient mako. With that said my resolve weaked today and I bought two. A green Deep Blue 42mm and a rodina are on there way here and I am not sure how to tell my wife.😱


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Just picked up an orange monster, held out for years but finally caved, that deal is just too darn good to pass up!


I want one but it says the case diameter is 45mm! Is it really that big, I mean, I know it's called 'Monster' and all. How do these wear, say, on a 6.5" wrist?

I'm in the same boat as a lot of you guys: Figuring out how to explain to the fiance all the watch purchases in such a short amount of time. :think:


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Just 10 minutes ago I purchased a Rodina... Can't wait!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sgt. Angle said:


> I want one but it says the case diameter is 45mm! Is it really that big, I mean, I know it's called 'Monster' and all. How do these wear, say, on a 6.5" wrist?
> 
> I'm in the same boat as a lot of you guys: Figuring out how to explain to the fiance all the watch purchases in such a short amount of time. :think:


I'm pretty sure these are more like 42mm, heard they wear the same as a skx007


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sgt. Angle said:


> I want one but it says the case diameter is 45mm! Is it really that big, I mean, I know it's called 'Monster' and all. How do these wear, say, on a 6.5" wrist?
> 
> I'm in the same boat as a lot of you guys: Figuring out how to explain to the fiance all the watch purchases in such a short amount of time. :think:


NOT 45mm, not even close.

Depending on the source, 40 to 42. Lug to lug is under 50 that makes a big difference, too.

I started off with big divers and the OM steered me in the right direction. I much prefer 40-42mm now.

It would probably look great on you like it does on everyone else!

P.S. Probably the hottest deal in a while. Orange Monsters for ALL


----------



## Victor25 (May 2, 2013)

Apply code TRIDENT15 at checkout to get 15% off the trident collection! Ends on 14th April


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Victor25 said:


> Apply code TRIDENT15 at checkout to get 15% off the trident collection! Ends on 14th April


I'm guessing this is Chris ward? But a lot of people wouldn't know :-D so remember to put that in :-D

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Victor25 (May 2, 2013)

My bad. I am referring to Christopher Ward. I guess most WIS know what I am referring to, don't they?


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Victor25 said:


> My bad. I am referring to Christopher Ward. I guess most WIS know what I am referring to, don't they?


Nope, but I do now. Learn something new on here everyday. Trident Collection= Christopher Ward.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Victor25 said:


> Apply code TRIDENT15 at checkout to get 15% off the trident collection! Ends on 14th April


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tell her the devil made you do it. >



Shiftster said:


> So I would like to say that I have followed this thread for a year and only purchesed one watch, a orient mako. With that said my resolve weaked today and I bought two. A green Deep Blue 42mm and a rodina are on there way here and I am not sure how to tell my wife.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> View attachment 1440998


When I first saw this, I thought it was an April Fools' joke until I read a few of the prior posts!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Nice looking watch and seems like a good deal, but I was more excited when (based on your picture) I thought that these would have Swiss Movements. Looking at ShopHQ site, as well as Deep Blue's, it appears that the Alpha Marine now only has the Miyota 9015. Absolutely nothing wrong with that, it's just that I have several Japanese movement divers and was hoping to add a Swiss diver to the collection at a bargain basement price, LOL.


-*drummer*, yes I know but if you have a look at the new Boschett Harpoon with similar specs on it using the 9015 it comes in at 695.00 as do most micro's as well. Looks like this may be the norm moving forward for all of them going to Miyota vs ETA and charging more or less the same for them as when they first arrived. BTW I love the Harpoon too, 1000M of good.

This is a lot of DB for 314.00 shipped. I also wanted a white or cream faced 45mm diver and this fits the bill at a bottom line bargain price on a watch that has lume to the face, hands and markers vs others with with white dials that have none or only some. Sapphire crystal and solid Bezel is a big plus too. I will have some fun with it and not worry about the nicks here and there that may come.

I currently also have a DB AM II black with the Swiss ETA I purchased BNIB and it now is 995.00 but if you look around can be located BNIB for around 700.00 or pre-owned 575.00. Excellent Tritium LUME !

Swiss ETA DB AM II










DB AM I 9015 movement *314.00 is a steal.*










Now if I could just find one of these bikes for $3140.00 to go with it I would be all set..


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton auto chronograph with H-21 movement (longer power reserve) for $649 with code *DMFIELD649*

Hamilton Khaki Field H71566583 Men's Watch


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

I am trying - with great difficulty I might add - to come up with a reason to not jump on this.



ApexWildCard said:


> This is a lot of DB for 314.00 shipped. I also wanted a white or cream faced 45mm diver and this fits the bill at a bottom line bargain price on a watch that has lume to the face, hands and markers vs others with with white dials that have none or only some. Sapphire crystal and solid Bezel is a big plus too.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

emaja said:


> I am trying - with great difficulty I might add - to come up with a reason to not jump on this.


In a couple of weeks, maybe a month, ShopHQ might have a television sale on these with much lower prices than this. Still a deal at this price. But if you're patient, you might be rewarded... Then agai , you might not.

Unfortunately, I was strapped for cash three weeks ago when they had the sale, I believe these were going for about $250-$260, don't remember the exact number.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

emaja said:


> I am trying - with great difficulty I might add - to come up with a reason to not jump on this.


IIRC, there were some threads in the past year that seemed to indicate some problems with QC and latest Deep Blue. OTOH, it was probably the cheaper quartz versions and not the Swiss Automatic. Perhaps it's old stock and the tubes only have 20 years life in them?

I'll probably cave in eventually and get a Deep Blue. :roll:


----------



## Oldsmolet (Mar 2, 2014)

Was gonna bite the bullet on the orange monster. Decided to sleep on it and price went back up! O well. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Oldsmolet said:


> Was gonna bite the bullet on the orange monster. Decided to sleep on it and price went back up! O well. Lol


Same freakin' thing happened to me. Went on this morning at 0800 to snag one and there they were for $229...Crap!! You snooze, you lose...literally. That's what we get for not being impulse buyers.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rado D-Star 200 automatic chronograph $998 with code *SDSTAR998*

Too bad it's on a rubber strap...

Rado D-Star R15965159 Men's Watch


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



Watch-U-Say? said:


> Hope you feel good about yourself doing that, I know I wouldn't. I'll be sure to avoid your sales though...


I don't have any problem with what he is doing at all. All the power to him. This is what business is all about, buying low and selling high, nothing wrong with that in any way shape or form, it's what makes the world go around.

Each to his and her own, though.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Man I really want a blue C60 trident but there are none available for sale on the forums! Even all the other tridents have already been sold. With the discount + shipping, it comes out to $620. Worth it? I already have a titanium shogun on the way as a tool/daily beater, thought the c60 would be a good dressy diver. Thoughts?


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



DerangedGoose said:


> Man I really want a blue C60 trident but there are none available for sale on the forums! Even all the other tridents have already been sold. With the discount + shipping, it comes out to $620. Worth it? I already have a titanium shogun on the way as a tool/daily beater, thought the c60 would be a good dressy diver. Thoughts?


I always feel obligated to encourage people to get the C60. My favorite piece by far and definitely the one that gets the most compliments. It is most certainly a diver that can be worn a bit dressier, not a tool watch by any means.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



IRBilldozer said:


> I always feel obligated to encourage people to get the C60. My favorite piece by far and definitely the one that gets the most compliments. It is most certainly a diver that can be worn a bit dressier, not a tool watch by any means.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Do you have either a Nighthawk, og a skx007 and do some comparison photos, cause I'm thinking about getting this to my wedding in August.. But normally I would go for the 61..but the l2l is a bit long on that one..

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



whoa said:


> Do you have either a Nighthawk, og a skx007 and do some comparison photos, cause I'm thinking about getting this to my wedding in August.. But normally I would go for the 61..but the l2l is a bit long on that one..
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


I do not but someone around here has to own both. The C60 wears smaller than my other 42mm diver.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Diesel "homage" for $14.99. No joke. I saw similar watches at the local grocery store.

Quartz Movement - Men's for $14.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



IRBilldozer said:


> I always feel obligated to encourage people to get the C60. My favorite piece by far and definitely the one that gets the most compliments. It is most certainly a diver that can be worn a bit dressier, not a tool watch by any means.


Which color C60 do you have? Do you wear it on a strap or a bracelet?


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



DerangedGoose said:


> Which color C60 do you have? Do you wear it on a strap or a bracelet?


Blue on a Brady Strap. I found the OEM leather too dressy for me and I find bracelets uncomfortable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

G'day fellas. I think it's a common courtesy to take extensive discussion in this thread or even a picture thread to PM. Reason being, my phone goes off to every reply in my subscribed threads and instead of deals I'm looking at a 2 way conversation. I'm sure I'm not just speaking for myself. No hard feelings ok :thumbup: 
This thread just seems to be derailing quite a bit as of late.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



IRBilldozer said:


> I always feel obligated to encourage people to get the C60. My favorite piece by far and definitely the one that gets the most compliments. It is most certainly a diver that can be worn a bit dressier, not a tool watch by any means.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I completely agree, love mine too.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



IRBilldozer said:


> Blue on a Brady Strap. I found the OEM leather too dressy for me and I find bracelets uncomfortable.


What color/stitching brady? Can you post a pic? Thanks!



sduford said:


> I completely agree, love mine too.


Also blue?


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



DerangedGoose said:


> Also blue?


Blue would have been my first choice but I got a black one through their year end 30% off sale.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Looks good, is that a sale that comes up often? Im assuming the blue model is their most popular one and probably doesn't go on sale? 
Im seeing that you can ask them omit the diving extension so you can use all five micro adjustment holes...has anyone done this?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Amazon Prime has the Casio MDV106-1A for $37.92. I think this is a pretty good price, eh?


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Deleted


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Thought I would share, Rakuten has a seller offering the SBDC007 Titanium "Shogun" for $875 plus shipping. This is by far the cheapest price around for the watch, and according to Higuchi they have been discontinued. With the discontinuation of the Ti Certina, Samurai, and Shogun, the only affordable Titanium auto remaining is the Orient M force and that one ugly little citizen. This watch has a Duratect finish and with sapphire, a ratcheting clasp, and a hands swap (if you feel so inclined), you can have the best titanium tool/diver watch this side of the MM600/Pelagos. In fact, with its finish, light weight, and durability, I would say this is the best tool watch out there for the money, period:
here is a link to the Rakuten seller:

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/..._en&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-bwcg3cUmVBVz2_2InsZs3A


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

rwe416 said:


> I hope this does not break any rules


Yes, this post does break forum rules.

"4. No sales posts or "Want to Buy / Trade" posts of any kind. All such posts will be immediately deleted. There are Sales Corners at Watchuseek for this express purpose. If you have a special offer you would like to make directly to forum members, email the moderator(s) first to discuss it."


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Sorry for that. I did not know. I deleted it.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



carpoon said:


> Yes, this post does break forum rules.
> 
> "4. No sales posts or "Want to Buy / Trade" posts of any kind. All such posts will be immediately deleted. There are Sales Corners at Watchuseek for this express purpose. If you have a special offer you would like to make directly to forum members, email the moderator(s) first to discuss it."


It doesn't help that you quoted the offending post, complete with URL.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Hamilton Khaki automatic 200m dive watch on bracelet for $338 with code *AFFKHAKI338* . Something is just a bit off with the design for me or I'd order one.

Hamilton H62455135 Watch


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki automatic 200m dive watch on bracelet for $338 with code *AFFKHAKI338* . Something is just a bit off with the design for me or I'd order one.
> 
> Hamilton H62455135 Watch
> 
> View attachment 1442933


It's the black center links in the bracelet otherwise it's a great deal (and that's what straps/shark mesh are for).


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

looks like the code expired



RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki automatic 200m dive watch on bracelet for $338 with code *AFFKHAKI338* . Something is just a bit off with the design for me or I'd order one.
> 
> Hamilton H62455135 Watch
> 
> View attachment 1442933


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



Harley90 said:


> looks like the code expired


It's good until April 7. Just tried it, and it worked. $338 in cart with code.


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Just retried and it worked. Thanks!!...just what I need, another watch  


RyanD said:


> It's good until April 7. Just tried it, and it worked. $338 in cart with code.


----------



## Shapi22 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Bulova Accutron Gemini 42mm handwind for 299 on Ashford with coupon code "AFFGEMINI299". Features sapphire crystal, display back, and a swiss movement (not sure which one). Deal ends 4/5


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



Shapi22 said:


> Bulova Accutron Gemini 42mm handwind for 299 on Ashford with coupon code "AFFGEMINI299". Features sapphire crystal, display back, and a swiss movement (not sure which one). Deal ends 4/5
> 
> View attachment 1443531


That's a great looking watch.


----------



## Shapi22 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Also, I know that Movado is pretty much a brand that is avoided by the WIS crowd, but Ashford is also running a fairly large sale on them at the moment. Obviously this is for those who might be interested in a quartz. Their divers do seem to be priced reasonably though.

This one in particular for $249 caught my eye


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



Shapi22 said:


> Bulova Accutron Gemini 42mm handwind for 299 on Ashford with coupon code "AFFGEMINI299". Features sapphire crystal, display back, and a *swiss movement (not sure which one)*. Deal ends 4/5
> 
> View attachment 1443531


ETA 6498-1. Same watch on Jomashop is over $500 "on-sale". Looks like a fantastic buy at $300. My mouse-clicking finger is getting all tingly.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Well you know what they say........"man who go to bed with itchy finger wake up with new watch".


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



Shapi22 said:


> Bulova Accutron Gemini 42mm handwind for 299 on Ashford with coupon code "AFFGEMINI299". Features sapphire crystal, display back, and a swiss movement (not sure which one). Deal ends 4/5
> 
> View attachment 1443531


ETA 6498-1


----------



## Travelling ash (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Hey guys, lots of talk about Orange Monsters recently. (Dang it). Just saw sports-watch-store.com has the originals for 147.99.
Seiko Automatic Orange Monster 200m Mens Diver Watch SKX781K1

I bit. (Dang it again) Shipping and handling was $12, so I'm all in for $161.99 through paypal. Not too bad!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

The cult of orange grows that much richer.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



Travelling ash said:


> To correct my math, sorry I'm a little excited, shipping was $12 and handling was $2. Still $161.99 total. Yeah!


Looks like a great deal to me.


----------



## Travelling ash (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

To correct my math, sorry I'm a little excited, shipping was $12 and handling was $2. Still $161.99 total. Yeah!


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

The watchery has the Glycine Ningaloo Reef for $529, a great price for a Valjoux 7750. I got my Ningaloo Reef from the watchery and been very happy with it. Mine has blue face, but I was tempted to get the orange.







http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...1&promotion_code=WMP8501040214161022164186081


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

simart said:


> The watchery has the Glycine Ningaloo Reef for $529, a great price for a Valjoux 7750. I got my Ningaloo Reef from the watchery and been very happy with it. Mine has blue face, but I was tempted to get the orange.
> View attachment 1443912
> 
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...1&promotion_code=WMP8501040214161022164186081


Someone over on the sales forum is selling a Hamilton Tachymiler for $525 with the Valjoux 7750. I am so tempted to get it... But I made a decision last night that I will not buy anymore watches until I've saved enough, and sold off other cheaper watches I own, in order to get a Hamilton Khaki Pilot Conservation... I am obsessed with that watch.

I think that qualifies it as a "grail," right?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Sammygator said:


> I had been eyeing the new Orange Monster for a while. At $169 with free shipping to US addresses I pulled the trigger on the deal at WOW. This is the 3rd watch I've purchased in the last 6 months after learning of a deal in this thread. I should probably not be subscribed.


Update: World of Watches did not send me the Orange Monster (SRP309K1) that I purchased through their website, but instead sent me a hideous quartz Invicta Pro Diver (see link below). It came in an equally hideous yellow box that said INVICTA on it, so I can't imagine how it happened.

I've just now been reading horror stories about World of Watches customer service and am beginning to wonder if I'm going to regret this one. I'm going to try to call them tomorrow and am hopeful I can get it straightened out, but it's probably going to take a while. I hope the others who ordered the OM from them have better luck than I did.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=0&bo_products_variance_id=209768


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



Travelling ash said:


> Hey guys, lots of talk about Orange Monsters recently. (Dang it). Just saw sports-watch-store.com has the originals for 147.99.
> Seiko Automatic Orange Monster 200m Mens Diver Watch SKX781K1
> 
> I bit. (Dang it again) Shipping and handling was $12, so I'm all in for $161.99 through paypal. Not too bad!


That's the older model. Good price with bracelet though.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Sammygator said:


> Update: World of Watches did not send me the Orange Monster (SRP309K1) that I purchased through their website, but instead sent me a hideous quartz Invicta Pro Diver (see link below). It came in an equally hideous yellow box that said INVICTA on it, so I can't imagine how it happened.
> 
> I've just now been reading horror stories about World of Watches customer service and am beginning to wonder if I'm going to regret this one. I'm going to try to call them tomorrow and am hopeful I can get it straightened out, but it's probably going to take a while. I hope the others who ordered the OM from them have better luck than I did.
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=0&bo_products_variance_id=209768


That sucks. Mine should be here tomorrow. Hope there's no surprises. I haven't bought from them in a couple of years.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Mine also should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine arrived today. So far it's +5 sec over 8 hours, not stellar but my skx007 was the same way for the first year or so. Will see if this one calms down. At least I wasn't shipped an Invicta!


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Mine arrived today. So far it's +5 sec over 8 hours, not stellar but my skx007 was the same way for the first year or so. Will see if this one calms down. At least I wasn't shipped an Invicta!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Glad you got yours. It looks good!


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Sammygator said:


> Toothbras said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived today. So far it's +5 sec over 8 hours, not stellar but my skx007 was the same way for the first year or so. Will see if this one calms down. At least I wasn't shipped an Invicta!
> ...


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> Sammygator said:
> 
> 
> > They also managed to send me the correct watch:
> ...


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Bulova Marine Star 98B162
$84 shipped from Ashford:

Bulova Marine Star 98B162 Men's Watch


----------



## technomancer (Mar 21, 2014)

Seiko 5 Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SNKK47 $54 at jomashop.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

GoJoshGo said:


> Sammygator said:
> 
> 
> > They also managed to send me the correct watch:
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jomashop just posted a sale on, among other brands, Seiko. I picked up an Ice Monster for $142. Orange and Black Monsters for $159. Model SKX781K3 and SKX779KS3.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> Jomashop just posted a sale on, among other brands, Seiko. I picked up an Ice Monster for $142. Orange and Black Monsters for $159. Model SKX781K3 and SKX779KS3.


Caktaylor, I'm not seeing it. Would you mind posting a link?


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> Caktaylor, I'm not seeing it. Would you mind posting a link?


Under Flash Sales: Seiko Doorbuster Event


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn, still no SRP309 (new Orange Monster). It's sold out and doesn't seem to be part of the doorbuster event. You guys posting picks of the new ones up higher in the thread doesn't help either.


----------



## TavisC (Jan 10, 2014)

Touch of Modern has some watches on sale, here: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/martenero

I'd probably pick one up, if I had the funds available. I quite like the look of the Founder in white.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Caktaylor, I'm not seeing it. Would you mind posting a link?


This is for the entire "doorbuster" event...
Seiko Doorbuster Event

Here's a direct link to the Orange Monster...
Seiko Divers Mens Watch SKX781K3

And, here is a link to the Black Monster...
Seiko Black Monster Automatic Black Dial Black Rubber Mens Mens Watch SKX779KS3

I hope this helps.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just ordered an Ice Monster from Jomashop on doorbuster sale for $142.68.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Every seller's description of a Monster gives a different case diameter. Why is it so difficult to get a true diameter spec on these watches? Even searching WUS yields wildly varying answers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

paulandpaul said:


> Every seller's description of a Monster gives a different case diameter. Why is it so difficult to get a true diameter spec on these watches? Even searching WUS yields wildly varying answers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a conspiracy. We're all messing with you.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

bambam650 said:


> Just ordered an Ice Monster from Jomashop on doorbuster sale for $142.68.


Cool. We can be Ice Monster buddies.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sgt. Angle said:


> Damn, still no SRP309 (new Orange Monster). It's sold out and doesn't seem to be part of the doorbuster event. You guys posting picks of the new ones up higher in the thread doesn't help either.


You should just get the old model and be retro.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> It's a conspiracy. We're all messing with you.


I knew it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Cool. We can be Ice Monster buddies.


Yeah, I couldn't resist at that price. Next best thing to the unobtainium Snow Monster. Be sure to post pics when it arrives.


----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

At the risk of speaking out of turn....

Can we please stick to posting deals on this thread, thankyouplease?

...preferably with pictures.


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey want your opinion on watchcartz.com too good to be true??

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

abhis54 said:


> Hey want your opinion on watchcartz.com too good to be true??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Can't be real.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Seiko Solar Diver SNE107P2 at WOW for $114.99. Enter MOTHERSDAY coupon for $10 off.
http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...7&promotion_code=WMP8507040214145425329124867


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

rwe416 said:


> Seiko Solar Diver SNE107P2 at WOW for $114.99. Enter MOTHERSDAY coupon for $10 off.
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...7&promotion_code=WMP8507040214145425329124867


Thanx OP, a true "Affordable" deal.
In 4 1.
$104.99 shipped to my door.
francobollo


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like a site that burned me a while back. The address is only a month old, so I'd look to a more reputable seller.



abhis54 said:


> Hey want your opinion on watchcartz.com too good to be true??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Looks like a site that burned me a while back. The address is only a month old, so I'd look to a more reputable seller.


Looks like the only take credit cards. No PayPal, so no buyer protection!

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

bambam650 said:


> Just ordered an Ice Monster from Jomashop on doorbuster sale for $142.68.


Do they often go on sale for that? I really want the snow monster but I may be placated by the ice monster. How good of a deal is this? I just bought my first OM a few days ago and love it so much I want a white faced watch and wouldn't mind having this one.


----------



## tdub (Mar 26, 2014)

rwe416 said:


> Seiko Solar Diver SNE107P2 at WOW for $114.99. Enter MOTHERSDAY coupon for $10 off.
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...7&promotion_code=WMP8507040214145425329124867


I have the SNE107 (bracelet version) and this is a good price. The 007 style dial is easy to read plus it has a nice sunburst. The bezel is unusual at first but it grows on you and the action is smooth. If you're looking for a non-sub homage diver and okay with a non-automatic I would recommend it.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Random Seikos:

Seiko Japanese Quartz - Men's for $79.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

So, I reluctantly pulled the trigger on this yesterday; now the waiting game begins. I have had my eye on this one for a while as I've wanted a Hammy, an ETA auto and I absolutely love the style, color way, black rubber (or whatever it is) center links, etc. Plus, by initiating the purchase via Fat Wallet, I'm saving an additional $10 (via cash back). So why did I say "reluctantly pulled the trigger" you ask? Because I'm apprehensive of the 40mm size. I'm not a big guy by any means (5' 9"-ish, 165lbs with approx. 7.5" wrist), but lately I've been quite comfortably wearing a Sumo and M-Force, so I'm hoping that the crown guard on the Khaki Action will at least allow it to wear like a 42mm (which would be fine, as my Tag is that size and looks quite good). The price for all this watch has too offer was just too good to pass up, so I'm really hoping it works out (yeah, yeah, I know......First World problems!). I'll be sure to provide an update and pix once it arrives. BTW....thanks for sharing this "bargain"!!!



RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki automatic 200m dive watch on bracelet for $338 with code *AFFKHAKI338* . Something is just a bit off with the design for me or I'd order one.
> 
> Hamilton H62455135 Watch
> 
> View attachment 1442933


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

So, I reluctantly pulled the trigger, and now the waiting game begins. I've had my eye on this one for a while as I love the overall unique look, the crown guard, the contrasting black rubber (or whatever they are) center links, ETA 2824 movement, sapphire front and back crystals, etc. At this price, it was just too good a deal to pass up for so much watch. Furthermore, by initiating the purchase through Fat Wallet, I'm saving an additional $10 (via cash back). So, why did I say "reluctantly pulled the trigger" you ask? Because I'm somewhat apprehensive about the 40mm size. I'm not a big guy by any means (5' 9"-ish, 165lbs, 7.5" wrist); however, lately I've been wearing a Sumo and M-Force quite comfortably, so my fear is that 40mm might look too small. I'm hoping that with the crown guard, the Khaki Action will wear more like a 42mm, which is the same size as my Tag and is quite a good fit (yeah, yeah, I know....First World problems!). Since there is a lack of reviews and "real world" photos of this watch anywhere online, I'll be sure to provide an update and pix once the watch arrives. BTW....thanks for sharing this "bargain" (although neither my wallet, nor girlfriend, share that sentiment, LOL)!



RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki automatic 200m dive watch on bracelet for $338 with code *AFFKHAKI338* . Something is just a bit off with the design for me or I'd order one.
> 
> Hamilton H62455135 Watch
> 
> View attachment 1442933


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



dumberdrummer said:


> So, I reluctantly pulled the trigger, and now the waiting game begins. I've had my eye on this one for a while as I love the overall unique look, the crown guard, the contrasting black rubber (or whatever they are) center links, ETA 2824 movement, sapphire front and back crystals, etc. At this price, it was just too good a deal to pass up for so much watch. Furthermore, by initiating the purchase through Fat Wallet, I'm saving an additional $10 (via cash back). So, why did I say "reluctantly pulled the trigger" you ask? Because I'm somewhat apprehensive about the 40mm size. I'm not a big guy by any means (5' 9"-ish, 165lbs, 7.5" wrist); however, lately I've been wearing a Sumo and M-Force quite comfortably, so my fear is that 40mm might look too small. I'm hoping that with the crown guard, the Khaki Action will wear more like a 42mm, which is the same size as my Tag and is quite a good fit (yeah, yeah, I know....First World problems!). Since there is a lack of reviews and "real world" photos of this watch anywhere online, I'll be sure to provide an update and pix once the watch arrives. BTW....thanks for sharing this "bargain" (although neither my wallet, nor girlfriend, share that sentiment, LOL)!


Both my divers are 38mm and they look just fine. They are also more comfortable (smaller = lighter), which for me is important.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Diving into a big ole' plate of nachos is about as deep of a dive as I ever get...so from a practical standpoint, it's a non-issue, LOL! I just enjoy the overall look of a dive watch. Knowing it's waterproof for when I'm in the shower, the pool, beach or snorkeling is just a nice "insurance policy". I'm more about the aesthetics! Thanks for the reassuring feedback, though!



Totoro66 said:


> Both my divers are 38mm and they look just fine. They are also more comfortable (smaller = lighter), which for me is important.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Perrelet Seacraft $1148 with code *AFFDIVER1148*. Lowest price yet.

Perrelet Diver A1053-A Men's Watch


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



RyanD said:


> Perrelet Seacraft $1148 with code *AFFDIVER1148*. Lowest price yet.
> 
> Perrelet Diver A1053-A Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 1449055


That looks like a nice Swiss diver. Guy on an old thread said he was able to get Ashford CS to honor the price for the black dial one as well. Might be worth a go if the white doesn't do it for you.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

3 Seiko chronographs for $60 each shipped.

SSB105 Seiko watch Silver Male Analog Dress

SNDF01 Seiko watch Silver Male Chronograph Casual

SNDF03 Seiko watch Silver Male Chronograph Casual


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



RyanD said:


> 3 Seiko chronographs for $60 each shipped.
> 
> SSB105 Seiko watch Silver Male Analog Dress
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you saw my SlickDeals post?


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Stuhrling skeleton watch at Amazon for $98, normally $188

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FEDILHC...C25NBJ4452JCSVG&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=1725241762


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

bigduke6 said:


> Looks like the only take credit cards. No PayPal, so no buyer protection!
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


Your credit card has buyer protection built into it as well. In my experience, disputes through paypal are more of a PITA than doing a visa or Amex dispute.

Just my two cents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree, you are far better off handling any purchasing issues with your credit card company. That's why I always choose to have the payment charged to my credit card when using Paypal for the added protection instead of using the default deduction from my bank account. Of course, if you have a balance in your Paypal account then Paypal will automatically use those funds towards a purchase first. I usually transfer any sizeable Paypal balance to my bank account when I get a chance so I never have much of a Paypal balance. I really hate Paypal, but unfortunately it's a necessary evil.


----------



## AARonBalakay (Oct 2, 2013)

Long island watches has an orient star GMT for $429 
Orient DJ00002W Star Seeker Watch is powered by an Orient made 40P51, 22-jewel automatic movement that can be hand wound and has hacking capability. Includes a power reserve meter and can track both 12 hour and 24 hour time zones. Adjustable GMT hand


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



HoustonReal said:


> I'm guessing you saw my SlickDeals post?


And I thought I was the only "SlickDeals" guy in the forum ;-)
francobollo


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

$20 off of $100 still at WOW. PROMOWOW20


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

This Casio Waveceptor is $59 shipped from Shark Stores. It's out of stock everywhere from what I see. I've heard very good things about this affordable.

http://www.sharkstores.com/watches/...il&utm_medium=040814PM&utm_term=prodbuynow-2&


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Watches, Winders and Cases

Android watches and travel cases and Steinhausen winders on Woot.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



francobollo said:


> And I thought I was the only "SlickDeals" guy in the forum ;-)
> francobollo


I'm on there, too.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Infantry has their PAM homage (IN-025) on sale today for $14.69 with free shipping. I've had one of these for about 1.5 years and it is decent for a cheap intro to that style... the price has been creeping up on eBay to over $20, which I'm not sure that I'd be willing to pay... this is direct from the company, so hopefully any warranty issues would be easier to deal with than eBay sellers.

IN-025 Infantry Co. Watches for Men Online Store


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

pretty good deal here for folks interested in an affordable chrono quartz...









JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## bootzilla (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



CMcG said:


> Infantry has their PAM homage (IN-025) on sale today for $14.69 with free shipping. I've had one of these for about 1.5 years and it is decent for a cheap intro to that style... the price has been creeping up on eBay to over $20, which I'm not sure that I'd be willing to pay... this is direct from the company, so hopefully any warranty issues would be easier to deal with than eBay sellers.
> 
> IN-025 Infantry Co. Watches for Men Online Store


Crap....this is the last thing I was looking for, but for less than $15, how can you say no? At least I can try out a PAM style and an all-black without any risk....and I can bang around with it at work - thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Has anyone seen this g shock deal on groupon uk. Pretty decent saving.

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/nati...-page&utm_campaign=gg-photodirect-74-37308406

"They call me Mez... They do that because it's my name!"

Sent using two tin cans and a ball of string


----------



## lam3r (Nov 15, 2012)

Orient Bambino for only 128USD on Creationwatches!

Check it out!


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

lam3r said:


> Orient Bambino for only 128USD on Creationwatches!
> 
> Check it out!


If only they had the plain stainless steel case with the white face in stock . . . Thanks for sharing regardless!


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

For folks looking to get into the titanium game, this model might be the ticket. Happy Friday!









SharkStores - Watches


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

qrocks said:


> For folks looking to get into the titanium game, this model might be the ticket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 1453468
> 
> ...


Use code citizen30 to get it for $265.


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

Both the Black and Blue makos on rubber strap, can be had for less than $100 on Amazon right now.


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

And the Orange Ray for about $117


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Various Casios for $8.99 shipped + 10% back in points with code RANDR10.

Rakuten.com:Altatac|MQ241B Casual Classic Mens Rubber Watch|Household


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Seiko Superior for $169
Borrowed from slickdeals

Seiko Superior Automatic Bracelet Watch $169 (Tachymeter with 4R37 movement) - Slickdeals.net


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Orient Men's ER27008W Classic Automatic Watch
$91.44
Amazon.com: Orient Men's ER27008W Classic Automatic Watch: Watches


----------



## toreador (Mar 28, 2014)

Seiko sale event at Ashford: Seiko watches

In particular, I think that the Seiko day-date at $77--or even $66 in the all silver which looks great (see pic and link below)--are awesome deals ! I have one (silver/gold) and for the price I am really satisfied. Also some of the women pieces look good.

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SNXJ89 Men's Watch

Pic borrowed from a WUS user.


----------



## toreador (Mar 28, 2014)

Ashford also has this pulsar real cheap. Pulsar On The Go PS9229 Men's Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Victorinox Alpnach automatic $395 + $39.50 back in Rakuten points.

Victorinox Swiss Army Alpnach Automatic Two Tone Mens Watch 241197 - Rakuten.com Shopping


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

toreador said:


> Seiko sale event at Ashford: Seiko watches
> 
> In particular, I think that the Seiko day-date at $77--or even $66 in the all silver which looks great (see pic and link below)--are awesome deals ! I have one (silver/gold) and for the price I am really satisfied. Also some of the women pieces look good.
> 
> ...


Anybody knows if the gold plating in the two tone is any good? I'm thinking of maybe getting one for a mod...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

MP83 said:


> Anybody knows if the gold plating in the two tone is any good? I'm thinking of maybe getting one for a mod...
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


I had the two tone for a while and the plating was just fine. I would say if you're not going to wear it all day/everyday for the next 5 years you should be ok.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Touch of Modern has Cobra de Calibre for $329 for no date and $349 for the striped version.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> Touch of Modern has Cobra de Calibre for $329 for no date and $349 for the striped version.


The striped one is nicest, but I'll have to pass, given my other recent acquisitions.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

I noticed that Touch of Modern just raised the prices on the Cobra watches by as much as $50. Not such a hot deal anymore.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki GMT $568 with code *AFFKHAKI568*. This might be the best looking Hamilton I've ever seen. Reminds me of some of the JLC Compressors.

Hamilton H77555135


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Got this email from jomashop:

$25 off a $500 purchase, code PSTK25
$50 off a $1000 purchase, code PSTK50


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton Khaki GMT $568 with code *AFFKHAKI568*. This might be the best looking Hamilton I've ever seen. Reminds me of some of the JLC Compressors.
> 
> Hamilton H77555135
> 
> View attachment 1457002


They have a silver dial version on bracelet for $519.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Seems like good deals for the Timex automatic power reserves (Seagull movement)

(automatic, power reserve, retrograde date, open heart, screw down crown, rotating bezel)

for 90$
Timex Men&apos;s Sports Luxury SL Automatic Chronograph Leather Dive Fly Watch T2M514 | eBay

I got mine for 80$ but the list has ended 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Men-WATCH-Automatic-T2M514-Sport-WHITE-CROCO-Emboss-STRAP-175-FREE-GIFT-/360863275027?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item5405209813 Men WATCH Automatic T2M514 Sport WHITE CROCO Emboss STRAP $175 FREE GIFT

The stainless steel bracelet version comes starting from 115$, but I think you'd better get the strap version + buy a cheapie 20mm bracelet for <10$
(Owners of the stainless steel bracelet version say it's flimsy, light weight + hollow end links. So, getting a cheapie bracelet is not a bad option considering the price)

Some motivating Reno's photos


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

abo_hosni said:


> Seems like good deals for the Timex automatic power reserves (Seagull movement)
> 
> (automatic, power reserve, retrograde date, open heart, screw down crown, rotating bezel)
> 
> ...


I just got mine the other day on a strap, it is a nice looking watch but quite top heavy and seems to be very thick. If you decide to go leather, a new strap will be required almost immediately as the one it comes with does not hold the watch in place.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

FormFunctionForm has a doozy of a 20% code today only.
ShouldFivePercentAppearTooSmallBeThankfulIDontTakeItAll

Great deal for their awesome stud straps, especially when combined with the 33% discount on a second strap deal. That'd be $64 total for two of their adjustable straps.

www.formfunctionform.com


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> FormFunctionForm has a doozy of a 20% code today only.
> ShouldFivePercentAppearTooSmallBeThankfulIDontTakeItAll
> 
> Great deal for their awesome stud straps, especially when combined with the 33% discount on a second strap deal. That'd be $64 total for two of their adjustable straps.
> ...


And I can vouch for how much of a stand-up guy Shawn is when he helped people out on Kickstarter who were scammed by Field & Crew by offering free straps: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/fiel...-form-function-form-those-scammed-994239.html

Also, as a wearer of one, I can vouch for their quality.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*AVI-8 Men's AV-4001-15 Hawker Harrier II Analog Japanese-Quartz Black Watch*
$129.83 *$97.37* 








$32.46 discount applied


Take 25% Off Fashion Watches
Take 25% off fashion watches from brands like Casio, Armitron, Nautica, and more. Enter the promo code SPNGWTCH at checkout for a discount on eligible items sold and shipped by Amazon.com. 

Amazon.com: AVI-8 Men's AV-4001-15 Hawker Harrier II Analog Japanese-Quartz Black Watch: Watches

Here is one with a leather strap (better IMO)


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

World of watches is having a tax day sale that is ending in an hour or two. Prices are pretty good for a few watches I checked out. The SKX007 is only $10 higher than the Rakuten price I bought one for last year.









http://www.worldofwatches.com/results.asp?ndd=2&cp=2&lp=4&bo_store_id=1&obp=HL&clr=18&ps=96


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> And I can vouch for how much of a stand-up guy Shawn is when he helped people out on Kickstarter who were scammed by Field & Crew by offering free straps: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/fiel...-form-function-form-those-scammed-994239.html
> 
> Also, as a wearer of one, I can vouch for their quality.


I can also vouch for the quality of the straps. I own three of them and have had one on my Halios exclusively since it arrived (says a lot, since I change straps out so often).


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

qrocks said:


> World of watches is having a tax day sale that is ending in an hour or two. Prices are pretty good for a few watches I checked out. The SKX007 is only $10 higher than the Rakuten price I bought one for last year.
> 
> View attachment 1457953
> 
> ...


http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...68&promotion_code=RED700504151412280697860368

The one with the metal bracelet is only ten dollars more if you don't care for the poly strap.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey, not sure if ebay links are allowed (nothing about it in opening post...) but this seems to me like a pretty good deal on a Japan made Seiko Presage:

SEIKO PRESAGE SAPPHIRE 24 JEWELS 100M WR MENS WATCH SRP121J1- UK SELLER | eBay

Only 1 available!


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Take 25% Off Fashion Watches
> 
> Take 25% off fashion watches from brands like Casio, Armitron, Nautica, and more. Enter the promo code SPNGWTCH at checkout for a discount on eligible items sold and shipped by Amazon.com.{/QUOTE]
> 
> Here's the link to the complete list of eligible watches. Orient Bambinos and lots of Momentum watches on there.


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

It looks like Amazon artificially inflated the prices on all of their eligible Orients to make the 25% off coupon completely useless. They have the Flights listed for $238 and Bambinos listed for $280. Pretty sneaky on their part.



emaja said:


> Totoro66 said:
> 
> 
> > Take 25% Off Fashion Watches
> ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

calbear13 said:


> It looks like Amazon artificially inflated the prices on all of their eligible Orients to make the 25% off coupon completely useless. They have the Flights listed for $238 and Bambinos listed for $280. Pretty sneaky on their part.


That was why I didn't post the other watches originally in my AVI-8 post.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

achieving ataraxia said:


> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...68&promotion_code=RED700504151412280697860368
> 
> The one with the metal bracelet is only ten dollars more if you don't care for the poly strap.


Beware if you visit the daily deals today. I thought I got in under the wire earlier... On the front page it's $169 but $249 in my cart. Damn!

Edit: emptied my cart, cleared my computer's cache and reloaded a couple times and it went through.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

SteveTomatoes said:


> Beware if you visit the daily deals today. I thought I got in under the wire earlier... On the front page it's $169 but $249 in my cart. Damn!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


That's weird! I still works for me. Are you signed in?


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

achieving ataraxia said:


> That's weird! I still works for me. Are you signed in?


Must've been a temporary glitch. My buying spree continues! Thanks for checking it from your end!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

SteveTomatoes said:


> Must've been a temporary glitch. My buying spree continues! Thanks for checking it from your end!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


WLCM10 stacks with the sale knocking another 10 bucks off!


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> FormFunctionForm has a doozy of a 20% code today only.
> ShouldFivePercentAppearTooSmallBeThankfulIDontTakeItAll
> 
> Great deal for their awesome stud straps, especially when combined with the 33% discount on a second strap deal. That'd be $64 total for two of their adjustable straps.
> ...


Crap, I forgot to do this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Luminox Men's 9278 Raptor Chronograph Watch*

*$353.99 *









Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Luminox Men's 9278 Raptor Chronograph Watch


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Jeebuss that's a fantastic deal on that Luminox.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNDF11 Classic "Amazon Exclusive" Casual Watch: Watches

What do you guys think of this for 99.99?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNDF11 Classic "Amazon Exclusive" Casual Watch: Watches
> 
> What do you guys think of this for 99.99?


Looks like a good deal to me. Seiko is a proven brand at all retails.


----------



## mavrik13 (Feb 19, 2014)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNDF11 Classic "Amazon Exclusive" Casual Watch: Watches
> 
> What do you guys think of this for 99.99?


Brand-wise, hard to go wrong with Seiko. Personally, looks like the hour/minute hands would be too difficult to read, which is a huge turn off for me. Otherwise, looks great, though the price seems to have jumped back up to $139.99.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

$162 for a Halloween Monster is a pretty nice price:
Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SRP315 Classic Automatic Divers Watch: Seiko: Watches


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Orient M-force Ti dive watch $345 (the model with bracelet is $405) with code: mforcefreeks
Regular MSRP is $750.

DV01003B M-FORCE | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt has a lot of Fortis watches on sale. Looks like good prices. 50-60% off most models.

Designer Fashion Flash Sales, Designer Fashions Online / Gilt Groupe


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Orient MForce Ti

Long Island watch has the bracelet version for $355

Orient DV01001B Watch Features a 22-jewel Orient automatic movement with a hacking and hand winding function, titanium case and bracelet, a date feature at 3:00, sapphire crystal, and a uni-directional rotating bezel.


----------



## slicknickns (Nov 8, 2006)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Jeebuss that's a fantastic deal on that Luminox.


Absolutely!!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

slicknickns said:


> Absolutely!!


Agreed. However, at any price point I wouldn't be able to get past the PLASTIC bezel


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

slicknickns said:


> Absolutely!!


Sold out now though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

From Slickdeals: 15% off at Rakuten Japan. Looks like you order through a forwarding service. Post if you find any good deals.

HOYOYO - Yahoo Japan Shopping- Taobao Shopping - Japan Online Shopping

http://slickdeals.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2646020&d=1397807272


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I received a coupon code in my e-mail for Orient Automatic Mechanical Watches | PuriTime for 40% off any order. Use code "newsletter". It makes for some very tempting Orients.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Crown and Buckle is having a sale on leather straps. 25% off all leather straps, plus 10% extra off straps that were already on sale.


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> Crown and Buckle is having a sale on leather straps. 25% off all leather straps, plus 10% extra off straps that were already on sale.


Beat me to it, just saw that on their instagram feed.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton chronograph with H-21 movement for $648 with code *DMKHAKI648*

Hamilton Khaki Field H71566733 Men's Watch


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

One for the ladies: Bulova Fairlawn 98L153. Normal Retail $275, Ashford has them for $66 with offer code *AFFLAWN66*. Just ordered one for the wife.

Bulova Fairlawn 98L153 Women's Watch


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I received a coupon code in my e-mail for Orient Automatic Mechanical Watches | PuriTime for 40% off any order. Use code "newsletter". It makes for some very tempting Orients.


Thanks, that is awesome! I am seriously tempted to pick up an OS Standard Date lol


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Tissot PR100 Auto Black $318 at Joma









Not bad for a ETA 2824-2 with 2 yr warranty 
+$25 with Bracelet


----------



## fizzmaster (Apr 18, 2014)

Some good deals on SKX divers from Seiko: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001NWASGU/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1397837838&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40

EDIT: watch was $168 when I posted it (and what I bought it for). Seems like it just jumped to $221.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Not a good price. That watch regularly goes for $150 on rubber.


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

Actually, that's a decent price on a midsize skx. $150 on rubber applies to the full size 007/009, the midsize seem to generally be more. Ymmv.


----------



## fizzmaster (Apr 18, 2014)

Yea I've noticed the 007/009 is usually cheaper. Same store has the Skx007k (rubber strap) for $130.

http://www.areatrend.com/seiko-skx007k-watch-1681857664.aspx

I've been looking for the Skx013 for a few weeks, and haven't seen anything for less than $200. Even used ones regularly go for $150ish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cire22 (Nov 20, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> Crown and Buckle is having a sale on leather straps. 25% off all leather straps, plus 10% extra off straps that were already on sale.


How do i get the discount?I can't find the discounted straps.


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

> How do i get the discount?I can't find the discounted straps.


I think you just have to do the math on the list price vs the sale price. The straps with a 35% discount were already on sale.

For example, the 20mm Cavallino is currently 35% off list, rather than 25%:








But whether they're 25% or 35%, they all seem to be good bargains. I'd just go for the ones you like the most.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Casio Edifice EF524SP-1AV $86.99 + $8.70 in Rakuten points with code RAKU10.

Rakuten.com:AreaTrend|Casio Men's Edifice EF524SP-1AV Silver Stainless-Steel Quartz Watch with Black Dial|Uncategorized


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

simart said:


> The watchery has the Glycine Ningaloo Reef for $529, a great price for a Valjoux 7750. I got my Ningaloo Reef from the watchery and been very happy with it. Mine has blue face, but I was tempted to get the orange.


I just checked, its back up to $1,439 (still not a bad price on a Glycine)


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Hasaf said:


> I just checked, its back up to $1,439 (still not a bad price on a Glycine)


I think once something has been $529, $1,439 won't be a good price until inflation catches up.. Maybe in 60 years or so? 

That said, the red dials Ningaloo Reefs are $569 at World of Watches before any additional discounts. Go through BeFrugal, Wells Fargo Rewards, or MrRebates and get another 7-10% cashback.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

If you are interested in a roughed chrono watch with a superb movement:

http://dealnews.com/Hamilton-Mens-Be-LOWZERO-Automatic-Watch-for-698-free-shipping/1033290.html

The movement itself (Valjoux 7750) is around $500


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

BWAF has a sale today- the small seconds is over 50% off...
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...a2386813c67210d36e779e89010&scene=taobao_shop


----------



## DCHawkIA (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been a longtime lurker here, but I thought I'd share this find as my way of giving back. $115 is the cheapest I've ever seen a Luminox Navy Seal:

Navy Seal Colormark 3050 Series Watch - Accessories | Steep & Cheap

Your call as to whether or not you think the US Bobsled team markings are a plus or a minus.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Hmm that's cheep for that luminox.. But bobsled... Haha 

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

DCHawkIA said:


> I've been a longtime lurker here, but I thought I'd share this find as my way of giving back. $115 is the cheapest I've ever seen a Luminox Navy Seal:
> 
> Navy Seal Colormark 3050 Series Watch - Accessories | Steep & Cheap
> 
> Your call as to whether or not you think the US Bobsled team markings are a plus or a minus.


Man that is tempting.


----------



## toreador (Mar 28, 2014)

The shipping comes at 300Y~$50, that kind of spoils the deal. Any idea whether there's a workaround for that?



makitmama said:


> BWAF has a sale today- the small seconds is over 50% off...
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...a2386813c67210d36e779e89010&scene=taobao_shop


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 24, 2014)

*Seiko Men's SSC007 Stainless Steel and Black Dial Watch @147
*Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SSC007 Stainless Steel and Black Dial Watch: Seiko: Watches


----------



## bootzilla (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



CMcG said:


> Infantry has their PAM homage (IN-025) on sale today for $14.69 with free shipping. I've had one of these for about 1.5 years and it is decent for a cheap intro to that style... the price has been creeping up on eBay to over $20, which I'm not sure that I'd be willing to pay... this is direct from the company, so hopefully any warranty issues would be easier to deal with than eBay sellers.
> 
> IN-025 Infantry Co. Watches for Men Online Store


Just got this one and it is really not bad. Arrived quick, good packaging (I expected just some bubble wrap, but it came in a box), and it looks pretty good (I got all-black).

The only downside - the inside of the crystal was horribly cloudy. Like really bad. So I finally got to try out my tools - popped it open, cleaned it up - all set. For $15, how can you complain? Thx for the heads up.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*

Island Watch has the Orient Blue Mako on rubber for $107 with free shipping (since it's over $99). Haven't really compared pricing for Orients too much in the past, but this seems like a good price.

Orient Mako CDM65005D automatic dive watch with quick set day and date, screw down crown, luminous hands and hour markers and rubber dive strap


----------



## ayoj (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BIG Black Watches*



bambam650 said:


> Island Watch has the Orient Blue Mako on rubber for $107 with free shipping (since it's over $99). Haven't really compared pricing for Orients too much in the past, but this seems like a good price.
> 
> Orient Mako CDM65005D automatic dive watch with quick set day and date, screw down crown, luminous hands and hour markers and rubber dive strap


Amazon had a sale on the Blue and Black for $99 a couple weeks ago, so still a good price for Blue. Black can still be had for $98.02.

Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65004B 'Black Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Orient: Watches


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

20% off Amazon coupon that includes watches: http://www.amazon.com/b?node=8439053011


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Odeen said:


> I think once something has been $529, $1,439 won't be a good price until inflation catches up.. Maybe in 60 years or so?


Agreed. I am keeping my eye on WoW for them to go back to $529 with payments. I don't like it for $1500 or even the current $900 sale, but at $500-ish I could justify it to myself.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

done and DONE. now what watch to choose? they limit the coupon obviously to the ones sold by Amazon. com only


lostinspace said:


> 20% off Amazon coupon that includes watches: Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up: Watches


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Does anyone have an Amazon discount code they are willing to share with me? Feel free to PM me...


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I followed the link above, subscribed to their "fashion" newsletter, and got a unique code ( linked to my account only) within minutes. I just ordered a laco atacama!


----------



## bearbones11 (Dec 15, 2013)

Amazon has the Marathon Navigator Black (No Date) for $129.95 and the Black and Green with date for $159.95. TSAR for $499.95. Traser P6500 for $97.90.


----------



## Prufrock (Jan 29, 2014)

CANADA - Target - Select Timex Weekenders for $14.99 - In-store only

I found the ones at my a Target in the ladies' accessories area.

The ones marked with a clearance sticker were all $14.99. This included the black dial with green & black nylon NATO, and a white dial with a brown leather NATO.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*



*Bulova Men's 96G46 Stainless Steel Watch*

*$52.51* used (1 offer)
(38)




*Raymond Weil Women's 5399-ST-00608 Tango Date Steel Grey Dial Watch*

*$275.22* used (1 offer)



*Swatch YLG123G rose pearl black dial two-tone metal bracelet women watch NEW*

*$42.81* used (1 offer)
(1)




*Edox Men's 83005 TIN NIN2 Class-1 Day Automatic Rotating Bezel Watch*

*$726.24* used (1 offer)






*Edox Women's 26025 357JN NID Grand Ocean Black and Gold PVD Stainless Steel Watch*

*$695.16* used (1 offer)



*$609.14* used (1 offer)


*Saint Honore Men's 897437 1NFIN Worldcode Automatic Black Dial Leather Date Watch*

*$347.47* used (1 offer)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*

Oakley Fuse Box watches for $199.99 + $5 shipping on Woot. Swiss made quartz with alarm and second time zone. Not a bad deal if you like the style. Looks like they sell for $300-400 on Ebay. (Check sold listings)

Oakley Fuse Box Watches (Your Choice)


----------



## toreador (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*

Ashford, EDOX MEN'S WRC RALLY TIMER DAY DATE WATCH, $548, with code AFFRALLY548.

LINK  code AFFRALLY548

Not bad, looks like a solid automatic watch. What do you think?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*



toreador said:


> Ashford, EDOX MEN'S WRC RALLY TIMER DAY DATE WATCH, $548, with code AFFRALLY548.
> 
> LINK  code AFFRALLY548
> 
> ...


Why is it called a Rallytimer when it doesn't have a chronograph function or even a rotating bezel, it's not much good for timing rally's is it? It's a great looking watch, just the name is a bit off IMO.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*



ShaggyDog said:


> Why is it called a Rallytimer when it doesn't have a chronograph function or even a rotating bezel, it's not much good for timing rally's is it? It's a great looking watch, just the name is a bit off IMO.


You can call something what you want. I have seen "oceandiver" watches with 50m ratings just because they look like a diving watch. I think Edox calls it that because they sponsor the World Rally Championship (WRC).


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*

That's true -- they can call it whatever they want. But calling it a ham sandwich doesn't make it one. It just makes people scratch their heads and wonder what they were thinking.


----------



## muddtt (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*

Macys just stated their friends and family sale. 25% off with code FRIEND.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*

DutyFreeIsland has the Orient M-Force Titanium on rubber strap for $259. By far the lowest price I've seen on a really cool watch. Titanium, three ISO certifications, in house movement. Very cool.

DV01003B (SDV01003B) - ORIENT M-FORCE TITANIUM JAPAN SAPPHIRE AUTOMATIC GENT'S 200m DIVERS WATCH US$259










I almost pulled the trigger on this once before but they sold out quickly. Fair Warning, this bad boy is 47mm wide but only 13.6 tall and lightweight between the titanium and rubber strap.

Don't know much about the seller but they have an ebay store with lots of references if you want added protection. Same price item, too.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*

I don't know why Orient had to go and put an IP bezel on this. Were it just a "plain Jane", unfinished stainless bezel, I'd most likely be picking one up.



dsbe90 said:


> DutyFreeIsland has the Orient M-Force Titanium on rubber strap for $259. By far the lowest price I've seen on a really cool watch. Titanium, three ISO certifications, in house movement. Very cool.
> 
> DV01003B (SDV01003B) - ORIENT M-FORCE TITANIUM JAPAN SAPPHIRE AUTOMATIC GENT'S 200m DIVERS WATCH US$259
> 
> ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*

Seiko Men's SNP007 Coutura Kinetic Perpetual Watch $225 (Warehouse Deal)
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Seiko Men's SNP007 Coutura Kinetic Perpetual Watch


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Is this link legit? I mean, look at that price?!?! http://discountshop.shop.rakuten.co...c-navy-dial-brown-leather-mens/263161632.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

And here's the black dial for NINETY percent off: http://discountshop.shop.rakuten.co...-black-dial-black-leather-mens/263162152.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ogewo (Jul 16, 2006)

Both out of stock when adding to cart.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Interesting that if you go directly to that vendor's website, those Hamilton watches are in stock---for $985. :think:


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*



dsbe90 said:


> DutyFreeIsland has the Orient M-Force Titanium on rubber strap for $259. By far the lowest price I've seen on a really cool watch. Titanium, three ISO certifications, in house movement. Very cool.
> 
> DV01003B (SDV01003B) - ORIENT M-FORCE TITANIUM JAPAN SAPPHIRE AUTOMATIC GENT'S 200m DIVERS WATCH US$259
> 
> ...


I have bought from them before with no problems.
Price on this item is not great though.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Amazon Warehouse Deals (Open box, dented box, returns)*



bigduke6 said:


> I have bought from them before with no problems.
> Price on this item is not great though.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


If you know of someplace we can get it cheaper, please let us know!


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

E bay. Check the m forces there.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

https://www.blingdaily.com/deal-853...-chronograph-black-bezel-urethane-strap-watch

Usually runs $179 at Amazon but is* $119* now and 

COUPON CODE: _XzFJZ4ji_Promotion: Save $3Condition: Brand New

*Seiko Men's SNAD61 Sport Alarm Chronograph Black Bezel Urethane Strap Watch*



Your Price $119.00

Specifications:


 Brand Name: Seiko 
 Model number: SNAD61 
 Dial window material type: Hardlex 
 Display Type: Analog 
 Clasp: Fold-over-clasp-with-double-push-button-safety 
 Case material: Stainless-steel 
 Case diameter: 11.3 mm 
 Case Thickness: 44 mm 
 Band material: Urethane 
 Band Length: Mens 
 Band width: 28 mm 
 Band Color: Black 
 Dial color: Black 
 Bezel material: Black-ion 
 Bezel Function: One way rotating bezel 
 Calendar: Date 
 Special Features: Chronograph, luminous, stop-watch 
 Movement: Japanese-quartz 
 Water resistant depth: 330 Feet


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

*MARATHON* General Purpose Watch -- $99 on Amazon!

I'm not sure how long this has been going on, or how long it will last. It is $135 elsewhere.

This is quite tempting as a U.S. gov't / mil-spec watch.









*Amazon.com: MARATHON Men's General Purpose Quartz Black Watch WW194009: MARATHON: Watches​
*


----------



## geepondy (Feb 25, 2008)

On again / off again, appears to be on this morning but Sharper Image via Amazon (maybe their own web site as well) is offering the Momentum Atlas watch (black face) with the titanium band for $99. Glow in the dark white face version is $125. I'm really liking mine. Good size for a 6.5" wrist and light as a feather.

Amazon.com: St. Moritz Atlas Titanium Watch With Metal Band: Watches

EDIT: If you look at the Amazon pics of watch, you will see the dimensions for the smaller faced watch but if you order the large, you'll get the correct watch.


----------



## draistlin (Apr 28, 2012)

Used the amazon 20% off deal to buy this: 
Citizen Men's BL5470-06A Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Perpetual Calendar Chronograph Watch
Currently, some citizen watches have 10% off as well, so I can confirm that thats in addition to the 20% coupon, so a total of 30% off.
Total Price plus shipping to Australia, was $205.85USD, which I think is pretty cheap. Cheapest on ebay is around $250USD.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

geepondy said:


> On again / off again, appears to be on this morning but Sharper Image via Amazon (maybe their own web site as well) is offering the Momentum Atlas watch (black face) with the titanium band for $99. Glow in the dark white face version is $125. I'm really liking mine. Good size for a 6.5" wrist and light as a feather.
> 
> Amazon.com: St. Moritz Atlas Titanium Watch With Metal Band: Watches
> 
> EDIT: If you look at the Amazon pics of watch, you will see the dimensions for the smaller faced watch but if you order the large, you'll get the correct watch.


I got one with a Nato here in Europe for roughly 90USD which is one heck of a price! If someone dislikes their titanium bracelet just PM please.


----------



## geepondy (Feb 25, 2008)

Now I see black dial is back up to #180 but white dial is still $126. This keeps bouncing back and forth.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Very nice reductions on some pieces, others are still outrageous but some Autos are $500ish when they have an MSRP of $2400 (and this is not an Invicta MSRP either, they typically sell for near that amount).
https://us.venteprivee.com/main/#/catalog/11799


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Docrwm said:


> Very nice reductions on some pieces, others are still outrageous but some Autos are $500ish when they have an MSRP of $2400 (and this is not an Invicta MSRP either, they typically sell for near that amount).
> https://us.venteprivee.com/main/#/catalog/11799


Gevril normally has big discounts. Not as much as Invicta, but these prices seem normal to me.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Totoro66 said:


> Gevril normally has big discounts. Not as much as Invicta, but these prices seem normal to me.


Example:








$499 VS $958 was what I saw when I looked around at the auto 3 handers they had - $450+ lower is significant in my book.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Docrwm said:


> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chinese movement that is imported to Switzerland and finished there to get the "Swiss Made" label. Not a great deal when you can get ETA 2824-2 watches for around $300.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Totoro66 said:


> Chinese movement that is imported to Switzerland and finished there to get the "Swiss Made" label. Not a great deal when you can get ETA 2824-2 watches for around $300.


Whatever. Have a Nice Day.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

i saw one of forum's favourite orient black mako for $98.22+free shipping  at amazon. does it count?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Chinese movement that is imported to Switzerland and finished there to get the "Swiss Made" label. Not a great deal when you can get ETA 2824-2 watches for around $300.


Agreed. Have to watch out for companies calling relabeled Chinese movements "Swiss made" even though it is technically legal. Jacques Lemans does the same thing.


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

The SRP307, the new black monster is on amazon for $185 Sorry if this isn't a deal, but the little extension I have for chrome tells me it is the lowest price its been in the last year

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP307-Classic-Automatic-Watch/dp/B00AJK9CW8/


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

This is why I love the VA (found in a US Veterans Affairs medical center cafeteria): bizarre shopping options. Cheapest price I could find by far, and *bonus* no sales tax!


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

SharkStores - Bulova Accutron 63B153 Gemini Collection Swiss Made ETA Automatic GMT Movement Sapphire Crystal Exhibition Caseback 50M Mens Watch - FREE SHIPPING!

this is a pretty good deal for a swiss made watch with an ETA GMT Movement


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Amuthini said:


> SharkStores - Bulova Accutron 63B153 Gemini Collection Swiss Made ETA Automatic GMT Movement Sapphire Crystal Exhibition Caseback 50M Mens Watch - FREE SHIPPING!
> 
> this is a pretty good deal for a swiss made watch with an ETA GMT Movement


Ruelala had it cheaper a month or so ago. Around $310 and Ashford had it for the same price in a recent sale if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone here knows about watchesonnet? Authentic Luxury Watches from the Swiss Watch Experts, Omega Watches , Tag Heuer, Breitling & Bvlgari Watches Trying to see if it is as good or legit as Joma or Ashford.


----------



## nb101 (Aug 20, 2012)

woodt3 said:


> The SRP307, the new black monster is on amazon for $185 Sorry if this isn't a deal, but the little extension I have for chrome tells me it is the lowest price its been in the last year
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP307-Classic-Automatic-Watch/dp/B00AJK9CW8/


Could you please link to your Chrome extension?

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drdavis62 (Nov 28, 2013)

is it the camelizer? https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ric/ghnomdcacenbmilgjigehppbamfndblo?hl=en-US


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

woodt3 said:


> The SRP307, the new black monster is on amazon for $185 Sorry if this isn't a deal, but the little extension I have for chrome tells me it is the lowest price its been in the last year
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SRP307 Classic Automatic Dive Watch: Seiko: Watches


It's a deal. And if it had been a SRP313 ('Dracula'/'Red Fang'), I would have jumped on it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Argos have this Casio half price at only £14.99. It has 100m wr and would make a fantastic beater.










http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Pro...c_3/3|cat_33007498|Men's+watches|33015357.htm


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$151 isn't bad for a Sea-Gull ST25 movement Stuhrling.

Rakuten.com:Stuhrling Original|Stuhrling Original Men's 213.33552 Saturnalia Date Black Watch|Uncategorized


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

World of Watches has the Seiko SKX007 for 159.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Ocean7 is closing out on their Pilot Chronograph. Heck of a deal at $699 for a Swiss Made Chrono with an ETA 7750. I wish I had the budget right now!

View attachment 1479005


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

drdavis62 said:


> is it the camelizer? https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ric/ghnomdcacenbmilgjigehppbamfndblo?hl=en-US


Indeed it is!


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

nb101 said:


> Could you please link to your Chrome extension?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


drdavis62 was correct it was the camelizer https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...ndblo?hl=en-US


----------



## NYALibrarian (Jun 12, 2012)

Overstocked straps on sale at Crown and Buckle this weekend - 50% off

Sale Straps - Width - Crown and Buckle


----------



## bootzilla (Feb 21, 2010)

Good C&B deals - those LZ Natos were $45 yesterday - I was just looking at them.

Oh - and another heads up - azfinetime.com has some rockin' deals in their sales section on a couple of Suunto watches - there is an Elementum Ventus and an Aqua for $399 - which is less than I've seen them for used in the sales forum, and a Core Sahara Yellow for $129, which is also a wicked-good deal. There is some other stuff there, too - but not anything I've shopped for before, so I am not sure if they are good deals or not, but it may be worth a look.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

bootzilla said:


> Good C&B deals - those LZ Natos were $45 yesterday - I was just looking at them.
> 
> Oh - and another heads up - azfinetime.com has some rockin' deals in their sales section on a couple of Suunto watches - there is an Elementum Ventus and an Aqua for $399 - which is less than I've seen them for used in the sales forum, and a Core Sahara Yellow for $129, which is also a wicked-good deal. There is some other stuff there, too - but not anything I've shopped for before, so I am not sure if they are good deals or not, but it may be worth a look.


I was just about to order the Core but the cheapest shipping option to Canada is $97!!!

Edit: I just loaded the page again and there is now a $40 USPS option


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

AVI-8 Flyboy Automatic $95

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: AVI-8 Men's AV-4021-01 "FlyBoy" Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

WoW has the Glycine Ningaloo Reef in black or white for $850. Better yet, they have it on 6 payments. I just paid my taxes, so the watch fund is low, but it will be replenished here shortly so...


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> AVI-8 Flyboy Automatic $95
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: AVI-8 Men's AV-4021-01 "FlyBoy" Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band


This is used...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

emaja said:


> WoW has the Glycine Ningaloo Reef in black or white for $850. Better yet, they have it on 6 payments. I just paid my taxes, so the watch fund is low, but it will be replenished here shortly so...
> 
> View attachment 1480814


Both have been @$415 on www.thewatchery.com and tend to go on average @$530 there on the regular as well.

Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## Cromatic (May 4, 2014)

Does this count?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cromatic said:


> Does this count?


Nope!


----------



## Cromatic (May 4, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Nope!


Is there a reason? 
I'm sorry, I am a newbie and I need infos.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Cromatic said:


> Is there a reason?
> I'm sorry, I am a newbie and I need infos.


Because it's not the great bargain you might think it is because that MRSP is falsely inflated. No one ever pays anywhere near that much for a Sturhling. That's what some companies do, set a fantasy MRSP and then permanently claim to have their watches on a 70% sale to make them look like fantastic bargains when really that sale price is more like the true price of the watch. Invicta do this a lot as well.


----------



## Cromatic (May 4, 2014)

Each and everyday I see this. You're right, thank you!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Cromatic said:


> Each and everyday I see this. You're right, thank you!











 ok, now we can go back to the deals


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten has 20% back in points with code TREATURSELF. This usually makes some good deals on Tissot, Hamilton, Seiko, etc.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline Quartz H38511133

Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline Quartz H38511133

US $740.00  US $375.00
Save: 49% off


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

shophq.com has some deals on Deep Blue, which should be on TV tonight.

Master Explorer 3 for $185 looks good:
Deep Blue 45mm Master Explorer 3 Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch ShopHQ.com


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

cficole said:


> shophq.com has some deals on Deep Blue, which should be on TV tonight.
> 
> Master Explorer 3 for $185 looks good:
> Deep Blue 45mm Master Explorer 3 Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch ShopHQ.com


That is too good to pass up! Just ordered one. Thanks!


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

cficole said:


> shophq.com has some deals on Deep Blue, which should be on TV tonight.
> 
> Master Explorer 3 for $185 looks good:
> Deep Blue 45mm Master Explorer 3 Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch ShopHQ.com


That ME3 is steal. $195 shipped with a Miyota 9015? With 1,000 meter WR and sapphire? Wow.


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

Four Deep Blues on sale at the "shop" tonight!

Watches from ShopHQ.com


----------



## JDF1013 (Feb 18, 2012)

There is a second page too, apologies more than four...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$3195 for an Omega Speedmaster Professional 42mm 3570.50 with 4-year warranty.

Omega Speedmaster Professional Chronograph Moon Watch 3570.50


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

lawman98 said:


> That is too good to pass up! Just ordered one. Thanks!


Same here, on both counts.

You're welcome. It's nice to have a chance to help out on a thread that I read all the time.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> $3195 for an Omega Speedmaster Professional 42mm 3570.50 with 4-year warranty.
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Professional Chronograph Moon Watch 3570.50


It looks like a 2 year Jomashop warranty, still a good price though.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

jmoneyfh said:


> That ME3 is steal. $195 shipped with a Miyota 9015? With 1,000 meter WR and sapphire? Wow.


I thought it was good when they had the Master Explorer and Master Explorer 2 for under $300 last time around. This is quite the bang for the buck.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mleok said:


> It looks like a 2 year Jomashop warranty, still a good price though.


Nope, all Omegas are 4 years.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

cficole said:


> I thought it was good when they had the Master Explorer and Master Explorer 2 for under $300 last time around. This is quite the bang for the buck.


All sold out now. A shame, I was going to snag one.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Nope, all Omegas are 4 years.


You're right. I was looking at the bottom, which stated:



> Our Code
> SKU # : OMEGA-3570-50
> Warranty on this item
> 2 Year Jomashop.com Warranty


But, their master chart,

Watch Warranty

states 4 years warranty for Omegas, as you say.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Two sporty watches if you guys are interested:

Victorinox Swiss Army Mens Summit XLT Watch Black Dial Black Rubber S

Victorinox Swiss Army Mens Maverick Gs Dual Time Watch Silver Dial Bl

Use UP10 for extra 10% off.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

colgex said:


> Two sporty watches if you guys are interested:
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Mens Summit XLT Watch Black Dial Black Rubber S
> 
> ...


Curse you. I've been trying to save up for a mid-priced micro (?) grail, but that Maverick is dead sexy. At that price, I'm thinking about it.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> Curse you. I've been trying to save up for a mid-priced micro (?) grail, but that Maverick is dead sexy. At that price, I'm thinking about it.


Ashford has the black version for 285. I really like the design


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

colgex said:


> Ashford has the black version for 285. I really like the design


I've seen some of their other big date models and have been impressed. I don't really need *another* black diver (who am I kidding) or another quartz watch but there's a gap for a silver diver for me.

I'm trying to be good-- I want a nice display back automatic as my next purchase, and this would eat half my budget almost... but it's a great deal.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheap, but interesting leather straps 22mm. Several color options

Search "22mm Manual Watch" under wristwatch bands

22mm New Generosity Manual Thicken Brown Genuine Leather Watchbands Bands Strap | eBay


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry delete. Wrong thread


----------



## Cromatic (May 4, 2014)

A bargain in Romania, my country.
Sector No Limits Action Expander

The price is around 115$.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

colgex said:


> Two sporty watches if you guys are interested:
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Mens Summit XLT Watch Black Dial Black Rubber S
> 
> ...


I really like how you can choose the lower and upper limits or case size. Nice feature!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

cficole said:


> shophq.com has some deals on Deep Blue, which should be on TV tonight.
> 
> Master Explorer 3 for $185 looks good:
> Deep Blue 45mm Master Explorer 3 Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch ShopHQ.com


i dont see it or the deal is over??


----------



## Cromatic (May 4, 2014)

Seiko Men's 5 Sports Atlas Diver Automatic


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

mullaissak said:


> i dont see it or the deal is over??


the deal is over.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Not a real good deal on the Seiko Atlas. I think I have seen them on ebay for less.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

qrocks said:


> the deal is over.


Thankfully I missed it. I don't need another watch.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

mullaissak said:


> i dont see it or the deal is over??


I think it expired midnight Eastern US time on Monday. It was good for only a very short time.


----------



## adball08 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ashford has the Movado Series 800 for $249 with the code TECHSERIES249, great deal.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

adball08 said:


> Ashford has the Movado Series 800 for $249 with the code TECHSERIES249, great deal.


Try and provide a link with the deals!


----------



## adball08 (Apr 29, 2014)

Movado Series 800 2600108 Men's Watch

And enter TECHSERIES249 at checkout, sorry for forgetting the link lol.


----------



## Cromatic (May 4, 2014)

Bulova Marine Star Black Dial Black Rubber Chronograph Mens Watch 98B176
129$


----------



## nwestern (Mar 31, 2014)

Actually, that is a pretty good deal. I like the style of some of the new Movado's. A pretty good summer watch.


----------



## nwestern (Mar 31, 2014)

The lowest price I've seen on a Tag in a long time. F1 for $745 at Ashford. Its actually a nice looking watch. Pretty sporty.
Tag Heuer Formula 1 WAH1110-BA0858 Men's Watch


----------



## Wmsons44 (Jun 18, 2013)

Deal alert croc band for $28 bucks Mens 24 mm Maroon Genuine Crocodile Watch Band Croton Strap Deployment Buckle | eBay


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Wmsons44 said:


> Deal alert croc band for $28 bucks Mens 24 mm Maroon Genuine Crocodile Watch Band Croton Strap Deployment Buckle | eBay


Thanks, I snatched it up immediately


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

Ashford has a deal on this Tag every other week. It's been as long as $725.



nwestern said:


> The lowest price I've seen on a Tag in a long time. F1 for $745 at Ashford. Its actually a nice looking watch. Pretty sporty.
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 WAH1110-BA0858 Men's Watch


----------



## Wmsons44 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope you like! It's was so cheap I couldn't help but post it for someone.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

https://us.venteprivee.com/main/#/catalog/11830

Vente Privee is a memberships site (its easy to join) that sells high-end and fashion leftovers. AmEx endorses it. They have a sale on WOLF Winders right now. I am NOT endorsing WOLF winders (had a horrible experience with the company personally) but others have good things to say about them. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

This is not mine nor do I know them but a Black Monster for cheap at the moment.
http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe this isn't a "sale", but $759 for a Tissot Powermatic 80 Chronometer is a steal compared to most other watches out there.

Tissot Luxury COSC T086.408.16.051.00 Mens Watch


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Just snagged one of these. Heckuva bargain

Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241423 Dive Master 500 Orange Dial Watch: Victorinox: Watches


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

*JomaShop "Door Buster" on Baume & Mercier until May 13:* http://www.jomashop.com/baume-doorbuster-event.html
_... also, order by 2PM May 12 with code "freenda" for free overnight shipping_

*Ashford "Special Hamilton Deals" until May 19:* http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton-promo/cat680050.cid


----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

Good deal on Orange Monster at Creation Watches

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...orange-monster-skx781k3-817.html?currency=USD


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Not sure it is because I am on mobile but that link did not work for me.


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

rwe416 said:


> This is not mine nor do I know them but a Black Monster for cheap at the moment.
> http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1


Did you maybe mean this one? Your link took me to my "My eBay" page.
New Authentic Seiko Automatic Diver Black Monster Watch SKX779K3 Good Buy | eBay

Mike


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Saw the Ashford precisionist deal and did some digging to learn more about them and found this:

Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 96B127 Precisionist Claremont Black Leather Watch: Bulova: Watches


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Free shipping on Rakuten Global Market. Time to get those JDMs!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Seiko 5 Automatic SNK809 is $49.95 at Amazon, lowest price ever according to camelcamelcamel. Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNK809 "Seiko 5" Automatic Watch with Black Canvas Strap: Seiko: Watches


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Beige SNK803 also $49.95 at Amazon

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNK803 "Seiko 5" Automatic Watch with Beige Canvas Strap: Seiko: Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blackdot said:


> Free shipping on Rakuten Global Market. Time to get those JDMs!


Find anything good? I never see anything quite tempting enough to buy.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Find anything good? I never see anything quite tempting enough to buy.


Bought my Cocktail Time last year during a promotion like this. It was awesome not being charged for EMS. Had my watch arrive from Japan to Miami in 3 days


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> Bought my Cocktail Time last year during a promotion like this. It was awesome not being charged for EMS. Had my watch arrive from Japan to Miami in 3 days


I was looking for a Syulla S3104, but they're all sold out. Not even sure they still make them.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

RyanD said:


> I was looking for a Syulla S3104, but they're all sold out. Not even sure they still make them.


Looks to be out of production, a shame. Amazon Japan does not have them in stock either.

A cached Google search does however show a Syulla S3104 on Rakuten as recent as April 2014


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

blackdot said:


> Free shipping on Rakuten Global Market. Time to get those JDMs!


Any good deals to be had for JMD Seikos? I'm looking myself but don't know what to look for yet.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like a good time to check out the Tudor Heritage Chrono homage by Stuhrling. Amazon's My Habit has it listed for $65. Here's the black version as well. Typical Amazon price is $120-ish. (Hope that link works and isn't a member's only link)

Rusty


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

It opens only for members  Looks like a good time to check out the Tudor Heritage Chrono homage by Stuhrling. Amazon's My Habit[/url] has it listed for $65. Here's the black version[/url] as well. Typical Amazon price is $120-ish. (Hope that link works and isn't a member's only link)

Rusty

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

nezadinkzveries said:


> It opens only for members


That's lame. Membership is free and really only adds one email per day with the occasional "clearance" email a couple times per month. I actually get a kick out of the times they feature Rolex, at how fast people scoop them up even though the prices aren't much of a bargain. Today's ad on the Sturhling is one of the better discounts I've seen recently.

EDIT: Well that was quick. Someone scooped them up. Fess up&#8230; whodunnit?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Love the design of this Edox for $299. Too bad it's a quartz.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

stuhrling sold out


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

blackdot said:


> Free shipping on Rakuten Global Market. Time to get those JDMs!


SKX007 $129

SARG007 $332

SARG005 $332

SARB017 (alpinist) $369

SARB065 (cocktail) $406

Sumo $443

Blumo $443

SARX013 $443

SARG001/003 $369


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you very much for that. Very helpful! I appreciate.



jmoneyfh said:


> SKX007 $129
> 
> SARG007 $332
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Subscribed, great thread, thanks to everybody kind enough to be putting up the sweet deals.
cheers


----------



## Shapi22 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ashford has an Edox WRC classic auto for just $448 with coupon code "AFFCLASSIC448"

Not exactly my style but it sure is an excellent price...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

jmoneyfh said:


> SKX007 $129
> 
> SARG007 $332
> 
> ...


Any GS Quartz?


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

A nice Wenger field watch (with bracelet) for $101 shipped.









Wenger Terragraph White Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 72789

Spotted on onedaywatch.com


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

m0tty said:


> Seiko 5 Automatic SNK809 is $49.95 at Amazon, lowest price ever according to camelcamelcamel. Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNK809 "Seiko 5" Automatic Watch with Black Canvas Strap: Seiko: Watches


Add the 20% off by subscribing to the fashion email list - takes off 9.99


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Seiko SARB033 and SARB035 are both ~$330. 

Orient Stars. ~$350. It's me dad's birthday this week, and this one is currently in the lead.










Edit: Bro and I pulled the trigger on a Seiko Cocktail Time ($406). I can't wait to see the look on Dad's face! Major upgrade from his Casio Edifice quartz! He loves watches but never spends on himself.


----------



## ayoj (Apr 21, 2014)

jmoneyfh said:


> SKX007 $129
> 
> SARG007 $332
> 
> ...


Picked up an SKX007 for about $130USD and some change, paid through PayPal. Would verify if it's a J version but by the time it arrives it'd be sold out. They never last long regardless at this price.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

jmoneyfh said:


> SKX007 $129
> 
> SARG007 $332
> 
> ...


is there a skx007 with the steel band somewhere?


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Creation Watches is selling the Euro version of the Nighthawk for 215 USD with free worldwide shipping, I didn't see it go lower than that in a while.

Sent from my Amazon Otter using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's another Seiko that you don't see everyday. Spirit Smart SCEC009 $200.









SCEC013/11 $240.


----------



## SCourt (Apr 23, 2013)

Yup, for $141. Here it is. seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow, that is an unbelievable price on a Seiko SKX007K2.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

blackdot said:


> Here's another Seiko that you don't see everyday. Spirit Smart SCEC009 $200.
> 
> View attachment 1492734


Looks a lot like my vintage Raketa.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Rakuten also has a great price on the SKX009 pepsi model.

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko boy Navy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch Navy dial


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

bambam650 said:


> Rakuten also has a great price on the SKX009 pepsi model.
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko boy Navy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch Navy dial


 This product cannot be shipped to







United States from the store. 
Please contact the store for further information.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

bambam650 said:


> Wow, that is an unbelievable price on a Seiko SKX007K2.


I am confused on how this works. I selected paypal as payment. It sent me a receipt but I never logged in to paypay to pay for it. ???


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I got the same message when I tried to add the 009 to my cart. I could add the 007. Wonder why?


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

achieving ataraxia said:


> I am confused on how this works. I selected paypal as payment. It sent me a receipt but I never logged in to paypay to pay for it. ???


You will get an email in a few hours with a paypal link to pay.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Single watch stand for about $8 from Rakuten here


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

stewham said:


> Single watch stand for about $8 from Rakuten here
> 
> View attachment 1493402


Good find. Free shipping doesn't kick in til 12,000 yen though (~$120) unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

ayoj said:


> Picked up an SKX007 for about $130USD and some change, paid through PayPal. Would verify if it's a J version but by the time it arrives it'd be sold out. They never last long regardless at this price.


It will be a K. A great price for it especially with free shipping. I got one last year from the same seller.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

spuds288 said:


> Good find. Free shipping doesn't kick in til 12,000 yen though (~$120) unless I'm reading it wrong.


Yeah it doesn't qualify for free shipping. It is from Seiko3s though, which is one of the more popular sellers there, so I assume it could be bundled with a watch to qualify for free shipping. Even if you have to pay the shipping (with shipping it's $20) it's cheaper than others I've seen that sell for ~$35.


----------



## ayoj (Apr 21, 2014)

Sammygator said:


> It will be a K. A great price for it especially with free shipping. I got one last year from the same seller.


Thank you for the clarification, the description was a bit confusing so I guess it threw me off.


----------



## nisse (Feb 19, 2014)

bought a Pepsi Seiko from Rakuten and 3S in April - 120 dollars plus I think it was five extra dollars to cover local Japanese tax but shipping was free - all in all a fast and smooth transaction but confusing at times with a mix of English and Japanese in mails


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Looks a lot like my vintage Raketa.
> 
> View attachment 1493040


Yeah, I love the case shape. The cut crystal is a nice feature at its price point.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

maybe we need a group buy. Get like 20 of these to distribute around



stewham said:


> Single watch stand for about $8 from Rakuten here
> 
> View attachment 1493402


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

stewham said:


> Single watch stand for about $8 from Rakuten here
> 
> View attachment 1493402


In all seriousness, I wasn't quite sure how to use these, so I referred to the description:

-ESPRIMA es prima watch stand 1 book for SE53508MD
Tap on the desk and breath and case back, it is scratched.

So much time is useful.

If you set this to watch instead of a desk clock.

Leather bands, arms around if the metal of at least 8 cm brass outside seated on the
The metal piece without and *women's Bras in the attached to the shaft!*

If the arms around 6 cm in putting on the axis are available.
Polyurethane wrapped in the receiving axis and gently hold even heavy watches difficult to shift.

Idea shapes in men and women can both be used.

By axis distance is 8.4 cm (fixed), intermediate distance is 6.7 cm.

:think:


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

^ EPIC!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seiko 5 on a bracelet for $54.99.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic automatic $368 with code DMVIEW368

Hamilton H32455185 Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ESQ Movado watch with two time zones and large date for $159 with code TECHFUSION159

ESQ by Movado Fusion 07301422 Men's Watch


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

blackdot said:


> In all seriousness, I wasn't quite sure how to use these, so I referred to the description:
> 
> -ESPRIMA es prima watch stand 1 book for SE53508MD
> Tap on the desk and breath and case back, it is scratched.
> ...


I've been away for awhile. I decided to pick up this thread with this post.
I haven't clicked on the link, and I have no idea what they're selling. But I want one!

"So much time is useful."


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

blackdot said:


> In all seriousness, I wasn't quite sure how to use these, so I referred to the description:
> 
> -ESPRIMA es prima watch stand 1 book for SE53508MD
> Tap on the desk and breath and case back, it is scratched.
> ...


I love Engrish!


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Green Marathon Navigator (date) $159 on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/MARATHON-Navi...1400251037&sr=1-2&keywords=marathon+navigator

Wish it was the black version, but this is a pretty decent deal.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Touch of Modern has Vostok Europe watches on sale including the N1 Rocket Tritium Tube for $279


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> Touch of Modern has Vostok Europe watches on sale including the N1 Rocket Tritium Tube for $279


Wow. What a horrible website. I can't find anything. I guess they never thought to add a search function.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

paulandpaul said:


> Green Marathon Navigator (date) $159 on Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: MARATHON Men's Navigator Date Green Watch WW194013SG: MARATHON: Watches
> 
> Wish it was the black version, but this is a pretty decent deal.


That is a good price. The green has been going for more than the black. 
I have the green and it is very dark. Looks good.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, I just ordered two watches I don't need. I think I can sell one for enough to pay for the other one though.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Seiko 5 on a bracelet for $54.99.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day
> 
> View attachment 1494003


Love those numerals, never seem this model before


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

paulandpaul said:


> Green Marathon Navigator (date) $159 on Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: MARATHON Men's Navigator Date Green Watch WW194013SG: MARATHON: Watches
> 
> Wish it was the black version, but this is a pretty decent deal.


OK, a really stupid question - is the green really "green" or just slightly less black? Maybe my monitor is whacked because the green looks grey?

Been looking for a tritium. (and maybe another quartz I can just grab and go.)


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

wildpack said:


> OK, a really stupid question - is the green really "green" or just slightly less black? Maybe my monitor is whacked because the green looks grey?
> 
> Been looking for a tritium. (and maybe another quartz I can just grab and go.)


I was wondering that myself. At that price, it might be worth the risk. I've really started to lust after this watch in the past few weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcvaaahhh (Dec 22, 2013)

Wohler Cohen SS Chronograph on Groupon for $150

Wohler Men's Cohen Stainless Steel Chronograph Watch Deal of the Day | Groupon

Found those on Amazon for $1500, but my BS meter is ringing somewhat. Anybody know about those watches? Good deal?


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

Typical Groupon junk. Inflated MSRPs and typically sell for less than $150 on Ebay.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Bulova BVA Series 96A107 Men's Watch

Bulova Auto for $144 at Ashford with code AFFSERIES144


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Wow. What a horrible website. I can't find anything. I guess they never thought to add a search function.


Really? I thought it was pretty easy to find. It was right on the main page after I logged in...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> Really? I thought it was pretty easy to find. It was right on the main page after I logged in...


Not for me. I wonder why?


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks great! I just picked one up. I couldn't pass it up at that price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

wildpack said:


> OK, a really stupid question - is the green really "green" or just slightly less black? Maybe my monitor is whacked because the green looks grey?
> 
> Been looking for a tritium. (and maybe another quartz I can just grab and go.)


It's pretty green. Mine:



Posing for a WRUW


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Ashford has some strong prices on Citizen, Hamilton, and Rado at the moment, limited time only. Well below other grey market.


----------



## Bonka (Jul 2, 2011)

Timex 70's re-issue on expandable bracelet on the Bay NR, kind of a crapshoot but should come out to be cheaper than what it normally costs. Currently at $16CAD. Plus for Canadians 

Auction ends in about 80mins.

NEW Timex Women'S T2N392ZL Vintage Originals Expansion Band Wach $140 | eBay

Stolen pic :|


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, after following a tip here, I'm out a chunk of cash, but a new Tissot should be arriving soon.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

spacetimefabric said:


> Well, after following a tip here, I'm out a chunk of cash, but a new Tissot should be arriving soon.


Yeah, this thread and the daily WRUW threads always become wishlists for me.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ecozilla's for 190 at Jomashop.

Citizen Eco-Drive Professional Diver Mens Watch BJ8050-08E


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

jmoneyfh said:


> SARB017 (alpinist) $369


Why did I have to see this?!

I ordered from them and chose PayPal. Have received 3 emails but still no link to pay. Any advice?


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

If you mention me when ordering from Detroit Strap Co, Jim will give you 10% off your purchase.
Look at that, I am a coupon!

Seriously, though. Jim will give you 10% off your order if you mention me. He does custom straps, baseball glove leather, Horween, cork. Good stuff.
Home · Detroit Strap Co. · Online Store Powered by Storenvy


----------



## chocoL8MAX (Mar 13, 2014)

thach said:


> Why did I have to see this?!
> 
> I ordered from them and chose PayPal. Have received 3 emails but still no link to pay. Any advice?


I bought a sarb17 from the same vendor. The sent a couple of emails confirming my order before sending a payment link two days later. So hopefully you will get the link and watch soon. It's an amazing piece.

Hope this helps 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

thach said:


> Why did I have to see this?!
> 
> I ordered from them and chose PayPal. Have received 3 emails but still no link to pay. Any advice?


It took me three or so days to get a receipt and then another day for shipping confirmation. Well worth the wait, if the watch makes it here safely from Japan.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you guys. I am still mad that I found the link to a $372 SARB017 with free shipping. Could not resist, especially with them showing up on the sales forum at $400!

Did you pay any import fees when the watch arrived in the U.S.?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

thach said:


> Did you pay any import fees when the watch arrived in the U.S.?


No import fees when purchasing from Japan


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

thach said:


> Thank you guys. I am still mad that I found the link to a $372 SARB017 with free shipping. Could not resist, especially with them showing up on the sales forum at $400!
> 
> Did you pay any import fees when the watch arrived in the U.S.?


That price is based on the exchange rate, which varies minute to minute.

Unfortunately it looks like the Alpy is sold out at that link now so you may be SOL.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

jmoneyfh said:


> That price is based on the exchange rate, which varies minute to minute.
> 
> Unfortunately it looks like the Alpy is sold out at that link now so you may be SOL.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info. Appreciated. Just received payment info and order confirmation, so I got in by the skin of my yellow country teeth.


----------



## ayoj (Apr 21, 2014)

Bought an SKX007K last week from the same vendor and it arrived on the West Coast in 4 days. No import fees.


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

lactardjosh said:


> If you mention me when ordering from Detroit Strap Co, Jim will give you 10% off your purchase.
> Look at that, I am a coupon!
> 
> Seriously, though. Jim will give you 10% off your order if you mention me. He does custom straps, baseball glove leather, Horween, cork. Good stuff.
> Home · Detroit Strap Co. · Online Store Powered by Storenvy




















Jim is awesome! And very nice to do business with Just got mine fitted today, ordered 3 from him, all custom made out of 60's baseball gloves=)

Baseball and beer goes nice together, don't it?=)

Cheers

Sent fra min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## ayoj (Apr 21, 2014)

Amazon has restocked and listed the Orange Ray on bracelet for $117.45 (at the time of this writing) with Prime Shipping and Orient one-year warranty.







Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM6500AM Ray Automatic Stainless Steel Orange Dial Watch: Watches


----------



## ayoj (Apr 21, 2014)

Long Island Watch is listing the Orient Defender on bracelet at $123, best price I've seen around.









Orient ET0N001B field style watch with a black colored dial, 24-hour sub-dial, day dial, date window, luminous hands and hour markers, offset crown, stainless steel bracelet and an Orient made 21-jewel automatic movement


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Original Dial Mid Size Maratac Pilot is back on sale for $195 via memorial day pricing, limited to 50 units or so. I believe the large size is being offered as well:

CountyComm - Maratac Pilot Automatic Watch

Edit: Large is on sale as well:

http://countycomm.com/maratacpilotlarge.html

I ordered a mid size because I am seeing a lot of pictures of people with 7'' wrists or so for whom the watch is clearly too large. My own wrists are somewhere between 7-7.25'' with the tape wrapped tightly around the bone. With the additional thickness that a zulu or nato adds, I fear that it may become comically large on my wrist.

Does anyone here with wrists around 7-7.25'' have pictures of them wearing the MID size pilot?


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

DerangedGoose said:


> Original Dial Mid Size Maratac Pilot is back on sale for $195 via memorial day pricing, limited to 50 units or so. I believe the large size is being offered as well:
> 
> CountyComm - Maratac Pilot Automatic Watch
> 
> ...


This is a really nice deal on the maratac pilots. A return, albeit brief, to 2012 prices is an instant win.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

I ordered a large

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

spacemanvt said:


> I ordered a large
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


How big are your wrists? I think I'm right on the border and after seeing the inside of the large and realizing it is literally a tiny movement with a giant steel ring around it, it seemed...silly


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Orient USA is having a Memorial Day sale and the Brazen is only $99 shipped.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

DerangedGoose said:


> How big are your wrists? I think I'm right on the border and after seeing the inside of the large and realizing it is literally a tiny movement with a giant steel ring around it, it seemed...silly


I am about 7.25"... I figure I can flip it if its too large for my wrist... looks clean though.


----------



## Matusalem_1324 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sadly no international shipping or else would have picked up a large

Edit: shipping available through third party address service, bit pricey though

Edit 2: Actually not that bad if the quote from com gateway is accurate at $26



DerangedGoose said:


> Original Dial Mid Size Maratac Pilot is back on sale for $195 via memorial day pricing, limited to 50 units or so. I believe the large size is being offered as well:
> 
> CountyComm - Maratac Pilot Automatic Watch
> 
> ...


----------



## de2rek (Aug 8, 2012)

I think I may have got one of the last ones, but exchange rate must have fluctuated as I got it for about $145. Still a great deal on a piece that I knew I needed just hadn't pulled the trigger. Cheers!



ayoj said:


> Picked up an SKX007 for about $130USD and some change, paid through PayPal. Would verify if it's a J version but by the time it arrives it'd be sold out. They never last long regardless at this price.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

*Tag Heuer Formula One Grande Date Mens Watch WAH1011.BA0854 $649.99 - Free Shipping*

Tag Heuer Formula One Grande Date Mens Watch WAH1011 BA0854 | eBay

This is JomaShop's eBay store.


----------



## postscissors357 (Sep 6, 2012)

emaja said:


> Orient USA is having a Memorial Day sale and the Brazen is only $99 shipped.


Was just about to post this, but you beat me to it. Here's a photo of the watches on sale:


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Just got an email saying that NATOStrapCo that if you order 3 or more straps it is 40% off. 20% off on a regular order. Coupon Code MEMORIAL


----------



## fullsmoke (Sep 7, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> Just got an email saying that NATOStrapCo that if you order 3 or more straps it is 40% off. 20% off on a regular order. Coupon Code MEMORIAL


Thanks! But it seems as if MEMORIAL only does 20% of total order after the quantity discount... Still a good deal but I could not get the 40% off 3+ straps.

FS


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

fullsmoke said:


> Thanks! But it seems as if MEMORIAL only does 20% of total order after the quantity discount... Still a good deal but I could not get the 40% off 3+ straps.
> 
> FS


I ordered 5 straps to get the max discount then added the 20% off, ends up being 41% off.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Nite is having 30% off on 2 models..
The Nite NATO NA8-400T

The Nite NATO NA4-24


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Maratac 2012 Big Pilots are on sale for $195 plus shipping..

CountyComm - What's New Cage: (4QK35) Preppers & EDC Gear


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Woot has Glycine, Edox, UBoat, and other watches on sale.
Luxurious Watches


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Seiko SKX173 for $179 http://www.jomadeals.com/handbag/?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=2458874&utm_source=CJ&ref2=cj


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Oineh Wood Watch Storage Box Display Case with Lock and Key - Color: Oak 10 - $34.84 FS Amazon ( free 16 PCS Watch Tool Kit worth $8) - Slickdeals.net


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

achieving ataraxia said:


> Oineh Wood Watch Storage Box Display Case with Lock and Key - Color: Oak 10 - $34.84 FS Amazon ( free 16 PCS Watch Tool Kit worth $8) - Slickdeals.net


Watch kit is worthless, but it seems like a "super deal" for the case.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Casio MDV 106 38 bucks om wal mart.com. Order right now monday 26 may before midnight.


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Casio Men's MDV106-1A Black Analog Anti Reverse Bezel Watch $ 37.92

Amazon.com: Casio Men's MDV106-1A Black Analog Anti Reverse Bezel Watch: Casio: Watches


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Tissot Quartz watches
Daily Deals + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Wara_Wara said:


> Casio Men's MDV106-1A Black Analog Anti Reverse Bezel Watch $ 37.92
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's MDV106-1A Black Analog Anti Reverse Bezel Watch: Casio: Watches


Definitely a great value.

I got in on that a few months back when it was about a dollar more. My understanding was that Amazon and Walmart were having a price war. Walmart is no longer playing along, so it's possible that Amazon might revert their price back soon.

Definitely if you're on the fence, take advantage of this one. It's a darn good watch for $40-- and honestly good at regular price too.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Haven't seen a valjoux 7750 deal in some time...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

colgex said:


> Haven't seen a valjoux 7750 deal in some time...


Here you go. $669. Not sure if there are any coupons to make it sweeter.

Bulova Accutron Gemini 64C100 Men's Watch


----------



## utterlymundane (Apr 19, 2014)

Orient Aviator for $110 for Father's Day: http://orientwatchusa.com/blog/2014...-dads-and-grads-the-orient-aviator-fem7a005b/

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Russian watches on sale at Touch of Modern. Not sure how good the prices are, but they look sweet.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/sturmanskie-2be3c975-a8f6-471c-abe4-ee893f375854


----------



## varmaips (Aug 4, 2013)

Seiko SNKL15 automatic for 58 dollars on amazon.
Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNKL15 Stainless Steel Analog with Silver Dial Watch: Seiko: Watches.
pics on amazon are bad though. 
For better pics see below links. Not my pics though.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-new-modded-seiko-5-a-662457.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-new-seiko-5-snkl15k1-887880.html
amazing watch for such a price.
i ordered one after seeing these pics.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Here you go. $669. Not sure if there are any coupons to make it sweeter.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Gemini 64C100 Men's Watch


I saw that but I don't know if that is super sweet since there was a another accutron model with another design from Jomashop for $542 recently.


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Christopher Ward men's watches 15% off using code DAD15 (including Limited Editions). Offer ends June 15th.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

Sgt. Angle said:


> Christopher Ward men's watches 15% off using code DAD15 (including Limited Editions). Offer ends June 15th.


Where? (Link, please.)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.christopherward-usa.com


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

CANADIAN DEAL

Orient Goldeneye, black dial, for 130$ with free shipping from Amazon.ca

http://www.amazon.ca/Orient-CDB0500...ie=UTF8&qid=1401379076&sr=1-7&keywords=Orient


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

mrsamsa said:


> CANADIAN DEAL
> 
> Orient Goldeneye, black dial, for 130$ with free shipping from Amazon.ca
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Orient-CDB0500...ie=UTF8&qid=1401379076&sr=1-7&keywords=Orient


Nice. Would have ordered one as a father's day present if I hadn't already given a similar looking Bulova for Christmas. What is with the missing date window? Looks weird.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Automatic ETA powered Bulova

SharkStores - Bulova Accutron 63B022 Amerigo Collection Swiss Made ETA Automatic Movement Sapphire Crystal Exhibition Caseback 50M Mens Watch - FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Field H71466553 Men's Watch

With Promo code *AFFIELD648*

This is quite a deal. It's got an H21 movement in it which is a Valjoux 7750 modified for Hamilton to have a longer PR.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

KrisOK said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field H71466553 Men's Watch
> 
> With Promo code *AFFIELD648*
> 
> This is quite a deal. It's got an H21 movement in it which is a Valjoux 7750 modified for Hamilton to have a longer PR.


What's the price after the code?


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 3, 2007)

mleok said:


> What's the price after the code?


$648

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Massdrop.com has the Sea-Gull WuYi limited edition for $174.99-$159.99, depending on how many people buy in: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/sea-gull-wuyi

(you need to sign up to see how what price level it's at)


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> Massdrop.com has the Sea-Gull WuYi limited edition for $174.99-$159.99, depending on how many people buy in: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/sea-gull-wuyi
> 
> (you need to sign up to see how what price level it's at)


My Google search gives me all kinds of things, limited 500, 1000 etc? Is this an annual limited or what?  and I apparently need an account just to see the watch..

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

whoa said:


> My Google search gives me all kinds of things, limited 500, 1000 etc? Is this an annual limited or what?  and I apparently need an account just to see the watch..
> 
> .:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


Yeah Massdrop is annoying that way. Here's the watch they're offering: -SeaGull USA


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Someone mentioned this a few weeks ago and I bit. Marathon Navigator (color says green but it's more of a blackish-brown) for $159 on Amazon. Just got it in the mail tonight and am really digging it so far, time will tell but so far am very pleased.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

A good-looking Croton quartz diver for $53 shipped:
CROTON WATCH DOD - The Watch Deal of the Day - Mens Croton Aquamatic Steel Date 30ATM Large Date Watch CA301048SSBK

Wenger 35mm field watch with sapphire coated crystal for $58 shipped.
WENGER WATCH DOD - The Watch Deal of the Day - Mens Wenger Swiss Military 10ATM Leather Date Casual Watch 70100


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Someone mentioned this a few weeks ago and I bit. Marathon Navigator (color says green but it's more of a blackish-brown) for $159 on Amazon. Just got it in the mail tonight and am really digging it so far, time will tell but so far am very pleased.


I picked one up as well. Great price. It's my new beater watch. I'm not in love with the color, but I put it on a black nato, which I think looks cooler than the stock strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex DK (Sep 19, 2013)

10% off everything @ Watches - The Watch Hut® with checkout code NEWUS


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Alex DK said:


> 10% off everything @ Watches - The Watch Hut® with checkout code NEWUS


Many UK only and the site is obviously NOT by those who know watches - no sizes are listed for the ones I looked at on their site.


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Seiko Men's SKA605 KINETIC "Amazon Exclusive" Black Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Watch US$ 143.18 ( Lowest Price I've ever seen)


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

There seem to be a lot of deals on these around... but I just ordered the Android Bioluminescence 44mm T-100 for $170 plus shipping. Not a bad deal for tritium, the fairly well regarded sii nh35 movement, and an exhibition back:
Bioluminescence 44mm T-100 Automatic AD672BKK


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Is this a good deal? $670 Raymond Weil Maestro Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 2837-ST-00659

JomaDeals.com: Daily Special

$670 seems too much for a modified Sellita SW200


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 3, 2007)

colgex said:


> Is this a good deal? $670 Raymond Weil Maestro Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 2837-ST-00659
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Daily Special
> 
> $670 seems too much for a modified Sellita SW200


Saw these at the AD in Nashville. Nice watches that were selling close to msrp. This is on bracelet, which is usually looked on favorably. I'd give the deal a thumbs up.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> Is this a good deal? $670 Raymond Weil Maestro Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 2837-ST-00659
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Daily Special
> 
> $670 seems too much for a modified Sellita SW200


Considering you can buy similar SW200 or ETA watches under $300, it's not a deal.


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 3, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Considering you can buy similar SW200 or ETA watches under $300, it's not a deal.


Just because a watch shares a movement with another doesn't mean they are comparable. Don't discount dial, hands, case, company, condition, warranty, etc. I'd like to see a new eta auto under $300 please.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nordstrom said:


> Just because a watch shares a movement with another doesn't mean they are comparable. Don't discount dial, hands, case, company, condition, warranty, etc. I'd like to see a new eta auto under $300 please.


Bought several well under $300. Brand new, Swiss made, ETA movement, 5-year warranty on bracelets. Search this thread.


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 3, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Bought several well under $300. Brand new, Swiss made, ETA movement, 5-year warranty on bracelets. Search this thread.


Yeah, I got an Accutron vx200 for $250 in 2007. If only we had a time machine.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nordstrom said:


> Yeah, I got an Accutron vx200 for $250 in 2007. If only we had a time machine.


Bought mine last month and they are still easy to find.

These two just sold out. Keep an eye out for more.
Jomadeals.com - bulova accutron63b147 - Deal of the Day
Jomadeals.com - bulova accutron63b014 - Deal of the Day


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vente Privee is having a sale on Oceanaut watches starting at $89. There are chronographs with ceramic bezels for $125.

http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

RyanD said:


> Vente Privee is having a sale on Oceanaut watches starting at $89. There are chronographs with ceramic bezels for $125.
> 
> http://vpusa.com/2BbqpqD


They all look to be quartz, mineral glass, and <= 100m WR. They used to make a fairly nice Auto 3 hander. Alas no autos in that list.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bought mine last month and they are still easy to find.
> 
> These two just sold out. Keep an eye out for more.
> Jomadeals.com - bulova accutron63b147 - Deal of the Day
> Jomadeals.com - bulova accutron63b014 - Deal of the Day


That's true. I was just wondering if the case, dial, finishing, etc. are worth it on the RW. Regarding the Accutrons that have been selling highly discounted lately, you really can't beat that price.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Those two links lead to Sold Out listings.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

I posted this in my review thread, but it should probably go here instead: Momentum Innerspace on rubber for $425.
Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-DV78O1B Innerspace Swiss Automatic Rubber Strap Watch: Watches


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

SRBakker said:


> I posted this in my review thread, but it should probably go here instead: Momentum Innerspace on rubber for $425.
> Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-DV78O1B Innerspace Swiss Automatic Rubber Strap Watch: Watches


Good deal. Mine was more


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Cheapest I've seen
Casio Men's AE1000WD-1AVCF World Time Silver-Tone Bracelet and Digital Sport Watch US$ 16.99


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Touch of Modern has Orient and Squale on it right now.

50 Atmos starting at $649 and 101 Atmos at $999

Orient has a variety including the Orient Star Open Heart at $549.


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

93EXCivic said:


> Touch of Modern has Orient and Squale on it right now.
> 
> 50 Atmos starting at $649 and 101 Atmos at $999
> 
> Orient has a variety including the Orient Star Open Heart at $549.


Damn! I though I was finally going to contribute!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Perrelet Jump Hour for $1648 with code DMSPECIAL1648
Perrelet Specialties A1037-G Men's Watch

Rado D-Star automatic chronograph $988 with code DMDSTAR988
Rado D-Star R15965159 Men's Watch


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

RyanD said:


> Perrelet Jump Hour for $1648 with code DMSPECIAL1648
> Perrelet Specialties A1037-G Men's Watch
> 
> Rado D-Star automatic chronograph $988 with code DMDSTAR988
> Rado D-Star R15965159 Men's Watch


Don't like either watch but your codes work and drop the price like $1000 on the first one and $700 on the second one! Outstanding savings if one were interested.


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Casio Men's AWGM100-1ACR "Atomic G Shock" Watch US$80


----------



## residen (Jun 2, 2014)

corn cob kid said:


> Let me start it off then... *Seiko 5 Sports SNZF47 Men's Watch*
> 
> Newegg has a Shell Shocker deal for this guy, I googled and it is usually about $135. When the time hits it will show up on this page: Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, HDTVs, Digital Cameras and More! *
> 
> ...


Nice I like


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

*Traser P6500 $98 on Amazon*









Traser P6500 on Amazon for $98. Was $120 yesterday.

Traser H3 TYPE 6 TRITIUM Watch Military Spec P6500 at Amazon Men's Watch store.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Traser P6500 $98 on Amazon*

Orient Lexington $99 with code "thanksdad" from Orient USA.

FEV0M002BT FEV0M002B EV0M002B CEV0M002B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Field H60416533 Men's Watch

$778 with code: AFFPIONEER778 at Ashford

VERY Nice watch for the price. Powered by a Hamilton H31 movement which is an embellished Valjoux 7753 modified for a 60 hour power reserve. I've NEVER seen this watch sell new for under $1K before.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Seiko Chronograph Men's for $99.99 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com

Seiko Quartz Chrono. Nice looking $99


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Two great 7750 deals stolen from SD.

TechnoMarine for $546 with code TECHNO30
Men's BlackWatch Chronograph

Bulova Accutron Gemini for $478.50
Men's BlackWatch Chronograph


----------



## nanoburst (May 9, 2014)

Amazon has a lightning deal on Ingersoll Men's Limited Edition Chinook manual winding 17 jewels $255 - Linky


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NOA Swiss quartz watches on Woot. Seems high for a quartz, but it looks like similar models sell for much more on Ebay.

NOA Watches - 2 Choices


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Seiko Men's SKP332 Dress Brown Leather Strap Watch 70$


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

nanoburst said:


> Amazon has a lightning deal on Ingersoll Men's Limited Edition Chinook manual winding 17 jewels $255 - Linky
> 
> View attachment 1516438


That's actually a really interesting design with a propeller for the seconds sub-dial. I won't be buying it but I like it.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

nanoburst said:


> Amazon has a lightning deal on Ingersoll Men's Limited Edition Chinook manual winding 17 jewels $255 - Linky
> 
> View attachment 1516438


Great find.....if it were just human sized!


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought a used Locman Mare








off eBay and I am seriously impressed with it - now I have found the new watch is half price here:
Il Nautilus ||| Locman Mare 136 in Europe 145 euros;
or here
Locman Mare 136 for $ 197 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24
for America $197

Lovely watch for the summer

cheers,


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hamilton Khaki Field quartz w/ dual timing bezels, $198 shipped CONUS.

This strikes me as a good price from Ashford.

Inner rotating bezel appears to be for timing hours elapsed, while the more typical outer rotating bezel is for minutes. Very interesting!

Only caveats I see are mineral crystal and no bracelet.

Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My bargain of the year should be delivered today. Photos soon...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/bulova-accutron-event/cat320022.cid

Some very nice deals on Accutron watches for Father's day. $208 for a nice GMT, $338-435 for autos with Sapphire, etc.


----------



## drdavis62 (Nov 28, 2013)

these don't appear to be bargains to me but since I've never seen a liquidation site (WOOT) offer something like this, I wanted to pass it along.
Vintage Rolexes: Seriously. Vintage.
*Vintage Rolexes: Seriously. Vintage.*

These have all been refurbished reducing the collectible quality many would say. Looking at the bands on the Submariners, it seems as those they are near original spec. Buy at your own risk, but I thought it may at least start a conversation about the "values" offered there.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

SAMPLEXETUM25 For 25% on Xetum watches on their site.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got it! GMT Chronometer. Limited edition of 500.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Somehow I got on an email list... Is this Rolex discounter legit?

https://www.touchofmodern.com/products?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_mtype=&utm_campaign=[Brand]%20Generic%20-%20(BMM)&utm_term=+modern%20+of%20+touch


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Raymond Weil Women's Diamond-Accented Two-Tone Stainless Steel Watch  $541.84 with free shipping


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Squirrelly said:


> Somehow I got on an email list... Is this Rolex discounter legit?
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/products?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_mtype=&utm_campaign=[Brand]%20Generic%20-%20(BMM)&utm_term=+modern%20+of%20+touch


Touch of modern is a legit site, but so far I've only seen used pieces on their site and they usually aren't priced that well


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Been waiting for a drop on this:
Citizen Men's AT8020-03L "Blue Angels World A-T" Eco-Drive Watch was $431 now $345 with free shipping from Amazon


----------



## flyer60 (Dec 18, 2013)

Authentic Watch Stores has the stainless bracelet version for $338 with free shipping

http://www.....................com/citizen-at8020-54l-watch-blue-angels-mens-blue-dial.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

flyer60 said:


> Authentic Watch Stores has the stainless bracelet version for $338 with free shipping
> http://www.....................com/citizen-at8020-54l-watch-blue-angels-mens-blue-dial.html


Your link doesn't work, but they are $335 new on Ebay also.

New Citizen AT8020 54L Blue Angels World Chronograph Stainless Steel Mens Watch | eBay


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Docrwm said:


> Bulova Accutron watches
> 
> Some very nice deals on Accutron watches for Father's day. $208 for a nice GMT, $338-435 for autos with Sapphire, etc.


Yes! I love these two!

Pointer date:
Bulova Accutron Gemini 63B154 Men's Watch

50s vintage style, with sub-seconds:
Bulova Accutron Gemini 65A102 Men's Watch


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Wenger Battalion Diver, $78 shipped CONUS. ~40mm, quartz, 200m. Looks nice I think, although the hands are shortish and I'm pretty tired of orange bezels...

WENGER WATCH DOD - The Watch Deal of the Day - Wenger Men's Swiss Battalion III Divers 200m Orange Bezel Steel Bracelet Date Watch 72347


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Not exactly a _bargain_ at $770, but it is a beautiful watch to my eye, and if I didn't already have the similar Hamilton, I'd buy this one for a dress watch. It has the nice ETA 2895 automatic, sapphire, correct length hands, guilloche dial with Breguet-style hands. Really elegant, IMO.

JomaDeals.com: Daily Special


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Good-looking Seiko quartz chrono for $75 + shipping. Minutes hand is a bit too short for my taste. (yeah, I'm obsessive about that)










JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Got it! GMT Chronometer. Limited edition of 500.
> 
> View attachment 1518710


Very nice. Is this the one at Bloomingdale's? Too bad the size is so big.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

ShopHQ has a good variety of Deep Blue watches on sale today, including the newest 46mm DayNight Pro:

Deep Blue 46mm Daynight Ops Pro Diver Automatic Tritium Tube Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch ShopHQ.com

One of these days I have to take advantage of that 6 pay thing. It's the ultimate new watch purchase spousal redirection technique!


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

SRBakker said:


> ShopHQ has a good variety of Deep Blue watches on sale today, including the newest 46mm DayNight Pro:
> 
> Deep Blue 46mm Daynight Ops Pro Diver Automatic Tritium Tube Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch ShopHQ.com
> 
> One of these days I have to take advantage of that 6 pay thing. It's the ultimate new watch purchase spousal redirection technique!


Just ordered the last yellow Pro Aqua 1500. They don't make it easy for Canadians!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Very nice. Is this the one at Bloomingdale's? Too bad the size is so big.


Nope. It's a small 46mm since the crowns are small and offset.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Timex Weekenders

Timex Weekenders on Woot.

Also Egard watches on Touch of Modern


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Citizen Men's AT4010-50E Titanium Dress Watch $419.40 Quartz with Sapphire


----------



## hogmemberisold (Feb 13, 2014)

Wara_Wara said:


> Citizen Men's AT4010-50E Titanium Dress Watch $419.40 Quartz with Sapphire


Oh, this gets much better, as a coupon for 20% off is offered with this deal, but expires 11:59 p.m. (PT) June 10, 2014, and* free* one day shipping!

Comes to $335.52 before tax.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

County Comm has a sale on the Maratac GPT-1 and GPT-2 for $219...CountyComm - GPT1.0 Maratac? Watch


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

FORMULa said:


> County Comm has a sale on the Maratac GPT-1 and GPT-2 for $219...CountyComm - GPT1.0 Maratac? Watch


Nice price for a Miyota with domed sapphire. If only they'd sell to Canadians. I even have a US shipping address, for goodness sake.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

SRBakker said:


> Nice price for a Miyota with domed sapphire. If only they'd sell to Canadians. I even have a US shipping address, for goodness sake.


We wouldn't want our advanced watch technology falling into the wrong hands.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

LVMH is having their Friends and Family sale on Tag Heuers again.

https://www.lvmhpartners.com
Access Code: carrera2014


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

RyanD said:


> LVMH is having their Friends and Family sale on Tag Heuers again.
> 
> https://www.lvmhpartners.com
> Access Code: carrera2014


Thanks for the link and code! Just wish there was one I liked! I'm sure you've enabled a few here though!


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

RyanD said:


> LVMH is having their Friends and Family sale on Tag Heuers again.
> 
> https://www.lvmhpartners.com
> Access Code: carrera2014
> ...


*ALL SALES ARE FINAL, NO EXCHANGES, NO RETURNS*​

Wow...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Not my taste but its 500m WR, a GMT, and huge some someone might like it at $159
Invicta Subaqua Men's for $159.00 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

achieving ataraxia said:


> *ALL SALES ARE FINAL, NO EXCHANGES, NO RETURNS*​
> 
> Wow...


Yes, but they have a 2-year warranty. That just means you can't return them for a refund.


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

Docrwm said:


> Not my taste but its 500m WR, a GMT, and huge some someone might like it at $159
> Invicta Subaqua Men's for $159.00 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


I just threw up in my mouth a little. :-x


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Casio Men's EF527D-1AV "Edifice" Stainless Steel Multi-Function Watch $89 .
My friend has this watch , I like it since for the quality this is the cheapest 46mm diameter watch I've seen.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

hammergjh said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little. :-x


Admittedly, not to everyone's taste, but I know a few globetrotting pimp divers who would jump on these if they were autos.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

hammergjh said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little. :-x


Not quite as bad for me. I only got the dry heaves.


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

hammergjh said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little. :-x


But it's a "collectors edition".


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Island Watch - Affordable Quality Timepieces Online
Island Watch has Orient Star open heart watches for $349-379 which is around $150 off + free shipping!


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Docrwm said:


> Not my taste but its 500m WR, a GMT, and huge some someone might like it at $159
> Invicta Subaqua Men's for $159.00 + Free Shipping on 1Sale.com


What, green and gold is perfect for that watch. When the gold starts turning green, which I have no doubt will happen, it will blend in perfectly. By St. Patty's day it will be THE watch to wear


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Citizen Men's BM8240-03E "Eco-Drive" Stainless Steel and Black Leather Strap Watch $89.60 with free one day shipping - Enter code CITJUN20 at checkout.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Wara_Wara said:


> Citizen Men's BM8240-03E "Eco-Drive" Stainless Steel and Black Leather Strap Watch $89.60 with free one day shipping - Enter code CITJUN20 at checkout.


Nice find. Amazon has several 20% off sales going right now for specific brands. You have to be careful though that the watch is sold by Amazon and not one of their partners.

Get FREE One-Day Shipping & Free Returns on this watch offered by Amazon.com. Here's how (restrictions apply)
Take 20% off select Citizen watches. Enter the promo code CITJUN20 at checkout for a discount on eligible items *sold and shipped by Amazon.com.* Enter code CITJUN20 at checkout. Here's how (restrictions apply)


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

How did you guys find the 20% for Amazon sold watches?


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

achieving ataraxia said:


> How did you guys find the 20% for Amazon sold watches?


Scroll down to special offers. The code is there.


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

Citizen Eco Drive Grey Dial Chronograph Mens Watch CA0467 11H | eBay $159.99


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jomashop has the Citizen Nighthawk for just $170 via eBay! - http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=380891875903

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Jomashop has the Citizen Nighthawk for just $170 via eBay! - Citizen Nighthawk Eco Drive Pilot Watch Mens Watch BJ7000 52E 013205067662 | eBay
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


I was about to post this too! good price right?


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

It was!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Watchbuys is apparently clearing out all stock of Muhle and Meistersinger today at 2PM. Not sure how good the deals will be but there will be some discounts it seems.

http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Muhle-Glashutte-and-MeisterSinger-Close-Out-c45.htm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## achieving ataraxia (Feb 19, 2014)

TechnoMarine Cruise Steel Camouflage Men&apos;s Quartz Watch 110070 783734004444 | eBay

*US $189.00*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

IRBilldozer said:


> Watchbuys is apparently clearing out all stock of Muhle and Meistersinger today at 2PM. Not sure how good the deals will be but there will be some discounts it seems.
> 
> Muhle Glashutte and MeisterSinger Close Out


I'd love a Meistersinger, but can't quite justify the price. That's a lot for an ETA with 2 hands missing...

Here is a cheaper option for a single hand watch with a hand-wind movement.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-Wat...311296700?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item33872e64bc


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe, with Version #3 of this thread started, we could have this one locked, to avoid confusion?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Was a #3 actually opened?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

colgex said:


> Was a #3 actually opened?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1042704


----------



## 2ndeffort (Apr 4, 2011)

Timex Men's Watch #T2N290 Automatic Chrono on Woot for $40. No idea which movement etc, must be chinese.










Link: http://accessories.woot.com/offers/timex-mens-automatic-watch?utm_campaign=Commission+Junction+-+10860750&utm_source=Commission+Junction+Publisher+-+1225267&utm_medium=affiliate+-+Product+Catalog


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

2ndeffort said:


> Timex Men's Watch #T2N290 Automatic Chrono on Woot for $40. No idea which movement etc, must be chinese.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532771
> ...


From the reverse photo it indeed looks to be a Chinese movement.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

2ndeffort said:


> Timex Men's Watch #T2N290 Automatic Chrono on Woot for $40. No idea which movement etc, must be chinese.
> 
> Link: http://accessories.woot.com/offers/timex-mens-automatic-watch?utm_campaign=Commission+Junction+-+10860750&utm_source=Commission+Junction+Publisher+-+1225267&utm_medium=affiliate+-+Product+Catalog


That is not a chrono. It is a full calendar with day/night indicator as posted above. Would you like to make a 2ndeffort on your post? (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Docrwm said:


> From the reverse photo it indeed looks to be a Chinese movement.


That's actually a very popular movement for fakes. I've seen lots of them in China with about every brand name you can think of. It's very likely a Sea-Gull movement or a copy of a Sea-Gull movement. I saw one just like in the Sea-Gull store.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

*Can we please get this thread closed and new posts made in Thread #3?*


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

2ndeffort said:


> Timex Men's Watch #T2N290 Automatic Chrono on Woot for $40. No idea which movement etc, must be chinese.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532771
> ...


I came here to post this.....mine has been purchased


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

taike said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1042704


Bump! No more posting here, folks! Find the new thread (#3) above.


----------

